# Pre-Seeders & Conceive+ers thread, 49 BFP's! Stats on Pg 1. New Ladies Welcome :)



## claire911

Hi girlies 

Just wondering who is using Pre-Seed or Conceive Plus this cycle and is interested in sharing their BFPs, which we will no doubt get :haha: I know on the last thread that there was some success!

I am going to be using Pre-Seed for the 2nd month :thumbup:

:flower:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

21.3.2010 - by popular demand I have gone through ALL the pages to see where the most :bfp: come from...here are the results:


*Pre Seed 29........19 Conceive+............1 Zestica*

moochacha - Pre seed
shareema - Pre seed
lynn3035 - Pre seed
PeaceLoveBaby - Conceive+
a_c - Conceive+
rossloun - Pre seed
claire911 - Pre seed
fairygirl - Pre seed
blondee - Conceive+
stellababy - Pre seed
trying42 - Pre seed
skidoosh - Pre seed
kimmyB - Conceive+
majm1241 - Pre seed
sherlock - Conceive+
rai - Pre seed
majm1241 - Pre seed
claudia123 - Pre seed
lylasmummy - Pre seed
californiamom - Pre seed
Nessicle - Conceive+
NikkiCC - Pre seed :angel:
gem_wilko - Pre seed
amym - Zestica
kazpeza - Conceive+
caz & bob - Pre seed :angel:
Lorts - Pre seed
wifey29 - Conceive+ :angel:
babybefore30 - Conceive+ :angel:
Reds05 - Conceive+
babyloulou - Pre seed
Firedancer41 - Pre seed :angel:
goddess25 - Pre seed
Nixilix - Conceive+
stellababy - Pre seed
donna-c-86 - Conceive+
Firedancer41 - Pre seed
parkgirl - Pre seed
NikkiCC - Pre seed
Gemie - Conceive+
Mummy2Angel - Conceive+
Peanut78 - Pre seed
Coral1168 - Conceive+
maratobe - Conceive+
lotsakellz - Conceive+
shareema - Pre seed
jellybeanbaby - Pre seed
heathermg - Conceive+
LoubyLou - Conceive+


----------



## Lilly09

Hi! I am using preseed for the 1st time this month! Fxd for some success!! xx


----------



## wifey29

Hi, we are soon to go into our second cycle with Conceive Plus. No bfp yet, but hoping!


----------



## Flake-y

Hi...

I used preseed 2 cycles ago; no bfp tho! Tried conceive + too but preferred preseed.

Would have used it last cycle but we were away for the weekend at ov time & I didn't bring it!

Will def be using it this month so will keep u posted.

I had a look at the preseed reviews on Amazon & lots of people saying thay got a bfp 1st or 2nd month of using it!

:thumbup:


----------



## lynn3035

Hi Ladies!

This is our 2nd month using preseed. Hoping this month is our month! Will let everyone know-
:dust::dust:


----------



## valoredei

First month using Preseed. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## claire911

Flake-y - yes i've heard all about the good reports of Pre Seed in the first 3 months so I'm hoping its me/all of us!!

I used rather alot last month so I'm thinking little and often this month :haha:

wifey29 - if PS doesnt work out after month 3 then I'm trying C+!! I'm fickle like that!

Where are u all getting the stuff from? How much is it on Amazon? eBay was abit pricey!


----------



## Reemie

I think I'm going to buy it right now and try it!! Claire, Amazon is selling it for 16.50 and free shipping!! So I'm going for that! I'll definitely let you guys know if it works for me or not! This is our 1st TTC and will be our 3rd cycle! Good luck everyone!


----------



## claire911

Reemie said:


> I think I'm going to buy it right now and try it!! Claire, Amazon is selling it for 16.50 and free shipping!! So I'm going for that! I'll definitely let you guys know if it works for me or not! This is our 1st TTC and will be our 3rd cycle! Good luck everyone!

Ooh fab shall have a look at that then. Didn't even occur to me that Amazon would do it!

Has everyone told their OH/DHs that they are using PS/C+????

Lordy, I wish I was O-ing already!!!


----------



## Reemie

Yea he's sitting right next to me as I order it! haha.. I think I'm going to order Soft Cups as well from Amazon! Might as well since they're going to charge me for shipping! have you guys used those?? I'm kind of scared of the whole putting them in/taking them out situation!


----------



## claire911

Reemie said:


> Yea he's sitting right next to me as I order it! haha.. I think I'm going to order Soft Cups as well from Amazon! Might as well since they're going to charge me for shipping! have you guys used those?? I'm kind of scared of the whole putting them in/taking them out situation!

Nooooo never used them...am slightly curious about them! Do tell?!!


----------



## maratobe

we are trying conceive plus this month for the first time, which is our 17th cycle TTC....hoping it makes a difference!!!
:dust: good luck girls!


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Hi girls I'm new to this forum and its my second cycle ttc I used conceive Plus first cycle but no bfp as yet. Will be using softcups as well this time round and hopefully we all will get our bfp soon!!!


----------



## soph77

I have ordered some preseed and was expecting it to arrive today!!! It had better come tomorrow or I will be sooooo angry!!


----------



## lynn3035

Reemie-

I have actually used the soft cups for af. They are not hard to get used to putting in or taking out. I would suggest practicing once before you try doing after you bd. They are kind of like putting a tampon in but you kind of push back and up instead of just up. 

Baby dust to you!


----------



## confused27

hey girls, i used pre seed and soft cups this cycle, should be able to let you all know if they worked or not in the next few days, yeah they are really easy to use, but like lynn says you should just practice with one before you really need them:D good luck :dust:


----------



## Reemie

Ok gals.. I just ordered Pre~Seed and Soft Cups from https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ together! I even got 2 free hpt! So hopefully they'll get here after AF leaves and I can try it all out! I'll let you guys know what happens (if anything!) Thank yooooou!~


----------



## ArticBaby

We been usuing preseed off an on for the past few months. It leaves me too wet though, and I dont add that much either. Im still going to use it though on my dry days.

I recently bought a pack of softcups, tried to practice putting one in me, couldnt do it :nope:. Even saw the video clip on the softcups thread. I'll try it again when dh isnt around, like my day off and try try again :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am pretty sure we haven't been lucky this month so looks like we are soon to be entering our second month using Conceive Plus.

Fingers and toes crossed that we get some bfp's again this month :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

Reemie - thanks for the link, I shall have a lookie at that :) I have heard alot about soft cups and as I am desperate now, I will try anything!!

ArticBaby - I know what u mean about the PS but do u think we are using too much?! My DH didnt know I had used anything though!

Maratobe - 17 cycles....hobest of luck to you :) Have u tried soft cups?

soph77 - hope the PS arrives and u can crack on! :thumbup:

:dust: to us all poppets :flower:


----------



## ArticBaby

Claire911- I try not to put too much in, but even when I dont need it I like to use it sometimes to help the :spermy: to get where they should be.


----------



## soph77

I got my preseed today!!!
I'll use it tonight and let you know how it goes. I'm not going to tell DH and see if he notices any difference


----------



## maratobe

claire911 said:


> Reemie - thanks for the link, I shall have a lookie at that :) I have heard alot about soft cups and as I am desperate now, I will try anything!!
> 
> ArticBaby - I know what u mean about the PS but do u think we are using too much?! My DH didnt know I had used anything though!
> 
> Maratobe - 17 cycles....hobest of luck to you :) Have u tried soft cups?
> 
> soph77 - hope the PS arrives and u can crack on! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to us all poppets :flower:

thank you hun! nah we havnt tried them, im thinking of just trying conceive plus for a while cause i know that i dont have any sort of EWCM so maybe it will help me!
:dust: ladies! i hope we get some more BFPs very soon!! :flower:


----------



## claire911

soph77 - I havent told my DH I am using it either but i will when it works :haha: Let us know how u get on!

ArticBaby - I quite like the idea of using it for that very purpose....makes me think of the :spermy: on a mission (which it is!).

Keep us all informed ladies :dust:


----------



## maratobe

how is everyone going today????
xxx


----------



## My bo bo

Hi,

This is my first month of Conceive plus, will know on friday :)

xx


----------



## Tierney

Hi this is my 2nd cycle on conceive plus and I have bought some soft cups so will let you all know if it works......I've also bought a CBFM to try, think I'm getting desperate now!! xx 

Is Preseed better than CP because I may get some of this to use instead?

Babydust to everyone esp Maratobe - 17 months ttc I really hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## maratobe

awww thank you darl!:hugs:
good luck to everyone! im very excited to be using conceive plus this cycle! i cant wait to hear back how everyone is going!
xxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello,

Can I drop in here?? I am going to get some preseed I think. I used it when we were TTC our DD, I had a few sachets/applicators left but I gave them to a friend when I found out I was pregnant. I wanna use it again - I'll never know if it was the preseed that worked or if we'd have gotten pregnant anyways...but its worth tryin? 

I looked at conceive plus, what's it like? I am dubious, only because pre-seed was the one we used before iykwim??


----------



## fairygirl

Hey, I think I'm gonna try pre-seed internally this cycle. Only used a little externally last cycle and AF caught up with me today. On to the 3+ww to O now!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didnt use it internally when I conceived my little one, but I am willin to try that this time - when the postie delivers it. Until then, my little egg can sit nicely where it is...I hope ;)


----------



## maratobe

does it make a difference using it internally to externally??


----------



## nikki-lou25

I don't really know if I'm honest? I figured it may be worth a go internally to see what happens. Like I say, I conceived using it externally last time so I figure that works just fine :)


----------



## soph77

Well, DH had no idea that I used preseed and it felt nice. I used it internally but only a bit. I thought that if I used as much as they say on the instructions it would be too slippery!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll be using Conceive Plus for the first time this cycle! Just waiting on that eggie now!

Can't wait :D


----------



## sazza

My bo bo said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first month of Conceive plus, will know on friday :)
> 
> xx

Ditto! I will know in a few days. Best of luck x


----------



## shareema

Gonna try preseed and softcups this cycle. Tried to put the softcup in, easy enough you don't have to force.


----------



## My bo bo

sazza said:


> My bo bo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first month of Conceive plus, will know on friday :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Ditto! I will know in a few days. Best of luck xClick to expand...

When are you going to test :)

:flower::flower:


----------



## shareema

I just used preseed today, felt very nice, used it externally and I used a softcup as well. Will know if it made any difference on the 15 Feb.


----------



## jodie4805

This is my 2nd cycle using preseed & I'm in the TWW now.


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies,

I used preseed and Mooncups this cycle. I can't get softcups posted to Australia due to some laws. I hope I haven't stuffed up my changes this month because when using the mooncup after BD it feel like I was exposing the :spermy: to air. I would recommend newbie mooncup and softcup users to practice way in advance.

I'm not feeling pregnant this month, I have flat temps and a million and one symptoms but I think I may have a stomach bug.

Good luck everyone, pressed rocks!


----------



## maratobe

wow there are lots of us using this stuff this month, this is great!! 
:dust:


----------



## sazza

My bo bo said:


> sazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bo bo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first month of Conceive plus, will know on friday :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Ditto! I will know in a few days. Best of luck xClick to expand...
> 
> When are you going to test :)
> 
> :flower::flower:Click to expand...

I'm not gonna test early (which is quite unusual for me!) I usually spot a few days before the witch arrives, so I will know if I am pg if there is no spotting. I will probs test on Friday, what about you? x


----------



## claire911

Hello girlies!

Wow there are alot of us on this thread now :happydance:

I AM STILL WAITING FOR THE EGGIE!! Its a snoozefest waiting for things to crack on :haha: I have my preseed so I am armed and dangerous!!!

:happydance:


----------



## claire911

sazza and my bo bo - best of luck with the testing :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

this is my 1st month using the preseed and the SMEP plan......had postive opk today and yesterday--used it internally of course--- hope it works.xx


----------



## lynn3035

This is my 2nd month using preseed and am 8 days away from testing. So hard not to symptom spot. Go to get my cycle day 21 blood work done tomorrow. Lets hope for a high progesterone level!


----------



## maratobe

well i officially have my conceive plus and we are both excited about using it!! although i still have 2 weeks until the eggy comes we are still gonna use it when we BD every second day!! very excited now!! :happydance:


----------



## serendippy

AF came for me this morning so weve decided to use conceive plus when i O next in 2 weeks. First time for using it so i hope it brings a positive result


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Exciting! So glad there's a lot of us using these...Can't wait to see the :bfp: results :D

I'm still waiting on eggy..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## starshine78

The first time I used preseed I got my BFP! Good luck girls! x


----------



## Nessicle

if I get a :bfn: this month I will defo give the conceive+ a try - can get it from boots!


----------



## claire911

maratobe - I am thinking about using Preseed every time too as not completely sure when I O and have given up with OPKs!!!

I think I will definitely use a little less than last month....think I got abit carried away :haha:


----------



## maratobe

well i figure every time we BD if we use conceive plus it cant hurt our chances lol anything to see 2 lines at the end of the month haha


----------



## claire911

maratobe - good point! 2 lines here we come!!

How are the rest of you getting on?????

:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just waiting and waiting lol


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey ladies!

This is my first month charting and I got so bummed about my lack of good cm as my predicted ov date approached that I went out and bought some last Friday. Fortunately there is a store here in town that sells it. I'm glad I had your advice about "a little dab will do ya" because it is definitely true for me. I've only used a little externally. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I'll probably try it internally.

Is anyone else on this thread is disappointed with the quality/quantity of their cm? Is that why y'all are using preseed or conceive +?

~ Jaimie


----------



## claire911

Jaimie2Eyes, firstly, nice user name!! Secondly, yes lack of the old EWCM is why I'm using Preseed. Also it cant hurt to try out everything! I do get EWCM but usually a day or 2 before :witch: which is POINTLESS! I was abit heavy handed last month though so I think I may have drowned any :spermy: :haha: live and learn eh!!


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies I got a bfp yesterday at 9DPO along with implantation bleeding. So I hope beanie is ok. I used pressed internally the full amount they said on the packet, I was freaked out about how much it looked like but when inserted internally I couldn't even feel it because my cervix was so high due to ovulation.

I used it because I don't think I produce enough EWCM and its a little thick. Well first month trying and look at the results! YAY!! I also used a mooncup. :D


----------



## moochacha

double post!!

Wish you girls luck :dust:


----------



## brillbride

OMH moochaca---so happy for you---hope it works now 4 the rest of us---its also im 1st time using it but im only 3dpo!


----------



## claire911

Moochacha - you must be our first :bfp: !!!!!! EXCITING!!!

So how much did u use? I think I got abit confused!!!


----------



## maratobe

congrats moochacha!!! thats fantastic hun! congrats xxx :hugs:
hubby turned to me last night in bed and asked me 'we have to do it tonight dont we??' and i said no we dont have a schedule this month we can do it when we want....he said 'ok lets do it then' hahahaha i think he like conceive plus!


----------



## claire911

Haha my DH is the same! I think he'd quite like a schedule but I wouldnt!!

Ahhh I feel happy that we are seeing :bfp: now :)

I have been TTC for 6 months today girls :wine: Cheers!


----------



## maratobe

lol i thought my hubby wouldnt like a schedule, i have a calender but i use that just to track my cycle not to see when we have to DTD...but i think because he is so wanting this he is willing to do it when needed lol
i hope you get your BFP this month hun!! 
:dust:


----------



## valoredei

Okay ladies, four days late for AF, but BFN. First month using Preseed...I'm still holding out some hope!


----------



## claire911

valoredei said:


> Okay ladies, four days late for AF, but BFN. First month using Preseed...I'm still holding out some hope!

Best of luck valoredei! This is our 2nd month of using Preseed :)

:dust: to everyone!

Keep us updated!!


----------



## fairygirl

Great to see a BFP, congrats Moochacha!


----------



## valoredei

Thanks Claire911, I need it! We're on our 10th cycle with having PCOS and endometriosis, so this would be nothing short of a miracle! I have been having lots of cramps though, so I'm hoping that doesn't mean its just my endometriosis shouting at me before AF arrives...

I'll update as soon as my body does!

Congrats Moochacha!


----------



## ronshi

Hi girls!
We used preseed for the 1st time this month as I have very little CM and I heard it worked for a lot of couples. 

I'm on CD28. I normally have a 31DC and I did HPT yesterday and today (I know, I know- very early but I'm a POAS addict!!). I don't know if I imagined faint lines or not. I had to look from a certain angle to see them. I'll know for sure in a few days!!! 

Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## brillbride

bump!


----------



## claire911

valoredei - how are u getting on poppet?

I am STILL waiting to O!!! This is worse than the 2ww!!


----------



## claire911

ronshi - any :bfp: news from you?!?!?


----------



## valoredei

I'm still in the waiting game! Still no AF, but still BFN. Ugh!


----------



## claire911

valoredei said:


> I'm still in the waiting game! Still no AF, but still BFN. Ugh!

Oh thats rubbish poppet! How late are u?


----------



## valoredei

Well I WAS 5 days late...but the witch just got me :( Here comes month 2 with Pre-seed! I hope you catch that egg, Claire911! And all the ladies who haven't been caught by the witch yet: our hopes rest on you now! No pressure!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'd like to join in on this thread! It's my first month using PreSeed. Expecting to test on the 14th, so in the 2WW. First time I put in 2 units of the preseed and that seemed like a ton. So next time I put in .5. That probably wasn't enough. Going to save trying with 1 unit for next month around ovulation as to not waste the preseed, but I am hoping I won't need it!! Ugh, I hate all this waiting! The 2WW sucks when you're in it, but then the 2 weeks waiting to O suck too! Too much waiting going on!

I'm also taking B100 Complex and using OPKs. Considering using Softcups, but I'm a little unsure about it. Maybe in another couple months.


----------



## maratobe

welcome hun!
well im STILL waiting to O....i hate having a 6 week cycle!
how is everyone??
:dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think I O'd last night..didn't get as much BD'ing in as I wanted..but got a few. Fx'd for us all!!! I love Conceive Plus...and DH has adjusted..he said he likes it now that we used a little less lol


----------



## claire911

Welcome SquirrelGirl!! I really struggle with the right amount of Preseed to use but I'm hoping to do better this month, we shall see ;) I dont know much about softcups but alot of ladies on here use them with success. Let me know if u do use them! I'm always interested in trying new things to get that infamous BFP!!

valoredei - darn the :witch: better luck next month poppet...join us again :)


PeaceLoveBaby - think we will try Conceive+ when I've used the Preseed up (which will probs be this month!!)...might as well try it all!

maratobe - oh poppet, 6 week cycle sucks!! Mine can be 5 weeks and thats hard enough. My cycle does vary month to month so who knows what pattern I'm on this month...grrrrrr!!!


----------



## brillbride

hi squirrel--snap we are twins--1st time using preseed and due to test the 14th... i used the full amount of preseed 3mg!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

brillbride said:


> hi squirrel--snap we are twins--1st time using preseed and due to test the 14th... i used the full amount of preseed 3mg!!

Oooh, maybe we will become bump buddies!!! :happydance:

Good luck, and I hope this preseed stuff works its magic for all of us this month! :flower:


----------



## shareema

double post.


----------



## shareema

Hiya, used preseed this cycle, not the full amount though, only applied it externally and put some on dh, hope it will be enough. I combined with softcups as well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's what I did with Conceive Plus this round..Just put on DH and tried to get a bit inside but mostly externally. Hope this is it for both of us!


----------



## brillbride

SquirrelGirl said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi squirrel--snap we are twins--1st time using preseed and due to test the 14th... i used the full amount of preseed 3mg!!
> 
> Oooh, maybe we will become bump buddies!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck, and I hope this preseed stuff works its magic for all of us this month! :flower:Click to expand...

defo *squirrel*-this day next week we will know if it has worked--really hope so---i dont have softcups yet--and im hoping I wont have to get them, *Shareena*----I see that you are from Ireland too--where did you get your softcups??


----------



## shareema

Brillbride I bought them here though I don't know if it's the cheapest option, they deliver very fast in 48 hrs:
https://secure.hosts.co.uk/~oochi.biz/instead/public/order_form.php

Hope it helps.


----------



## brillbride

shareema said:


> Brillbride I bought them here though I don't know if it's the cheapest option, they deliver very fast in 48 hrs:
> https://secure.hosts.co.uk/~oochi.biz/instead/public/order_form.php
> 
> Hope it helps.

thanx a mil---I actually live across the border in the north so thats great---il def order them if AF comes but i really hope it doesnt....thanks again:baby:


----------



## maratobe

i LOVE concieve plus haha
used it again last night and hubby just loves it, we put it on him and i try to put a good amount in me, and it its too slippery or anything which is good!
i hope we all get some good results this month! lots of PMA in this thread haha
:dust:


----------



## claire911

I think i must be O-ing now as i am spotty, joy! So I have cracked open the Preseed again so fingers crossed :) Not using OPKs after last months positive fest!!!

And into the 2ww I must go.......


----------



## claire911

bump


----------



## maratobe

wow i just realised that we have 2 posts going lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've been cramping :D Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## claire911

I'm cramping too but think thats because I'm O-ing (I hope!!).

Also got my eye on some conceive plus for next month :)

How u getting on Maratobe?


----------



## maratobe

im good darl! thank you for asking :hugs: im still waiting to O lol gosh this is the longest cycle ever haha!!
how you doing darl? thinking of changing to conceive plus???


----------



## claire911

I am thinking of it, yes! I am gonna use the rest of the Pre Seed up and then change next month (though obviously it would be nice not to have to change!). I havent used it very successfully last month. Last night I used it in abit of a hurry and it escaped quite soon after I had put it up there :rofl: When are u due to O maratobe?

Trials of TTC eh!

How are the rest getting on?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing pretty good..I'm 5 dpo and not many symptoms. Just waiting around lol.


----------



## maratobe

peacelovebaby (sorry i feel silly, i feel like i should be using first names lol) your lucky your in the 2ww hahaha
well claire after my MC in december i had a 40 day cycle so i went with that for this cycle but i just feel like its not gonna be at the moment, i feel like its gonna be a 35 day cycle which is my normal sort of cycle, geez that would be nice haha just cause im getting my little signs saying that im Oing!! :happydance: but if not then im not Oing for another 6 days! grrrr
ive been using my conceive plus all cycle now and i dont find it annoying or anything, hubby just puts a bit in me and some on himself and thats that! lol
:dust:


----------



## claire911

maratobe - I have the internal use Pre Seed so I think I might try the external Conceive Plus. I havent told DH I'm using it so I might have to change that :haha: 

Peacelovebaby - when is AF due?

:flower:


----------



## maratobe

haha he might not mind it hun! my OH likes the fact that we are using it....its just a little helper haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AF is due in about 10 days. *nervous*


----------



## elvis

I'm with you PLB - AF is due on 2/19. hoping for a BFP, of course! We've been ttc since september 2009 and started using preseed in december. it works as well as the others that are supposed to kill sperm. is it supposed to promote getting pregnant or is it better just because it's been shown to not kill sperm? anyone know?

baby dust to all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think it's just best because it doesn't harm sperm. It also helps nourish the lil swimmers as well, so they can live longer, and travel further. So yeah, I guess it helps! Hope this is your month xo


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm going to try sasmar conceive plus this cycle :D


----------



## claire911

PLB - fingers crossed for u!! Any symptoms or are u trying not to symptom spot?!

elvis - hope u get your BFP. We have been trying since Aug 2009, tedious isnt it?!

I'm away for a couple of days.....reeeeeeelaxing for Vallie day!!! Lets hope it works. Packed the Pre seed :haha:

:dust: to all!!


----------



## elvis

Thanks Ladies! This is SO the hardest part -- the waiting. I keep imagining I have symptoms but this month I've decided (to try to) not symptom spot. Seems like most pregnancy symptoms are also symptoms of AF!

Claire -- it certainly is more difficult to make a baby than I ever thought it would be. ( : They scare the heck out of you that you'll get pregnant immediately if you miss a birth control pill. If only that were true!

I spent last weekend with DH's family. There were 6 children ages 8 and under and it was actually so much more fun than I thought it would be. Hectic & loud, but fun. :dust:I must have baby fever!

Please everyone post if you get your BFPs. some of us are bound to and maybe the luck will rub off on those of us who don't. Happy weekends!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Symptoms..none really..but then again, I'm trying to be relaxed this cycle (ha right). I had a stuffy nose just after O..it's gone now. Had little bouts of dull cramping...and sore bb's..but I think that's normal for this time. Not feeling very optimistic anymore :(

Trying to keep the faith!


----------



## maratobe

claire- have fun away darl! try to relax as much as you can!

elvis- i hope the 2ww goes a little faster for you haha

lovepeacebaby- :hugs: stay positive hun, it is hard but when you know you have a good chance...anything can happen 
:dust: im still crusing along a few weeks to go yet....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Maratobe, such a loooooooong cycle!!!..:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

yep! 6 weeks lol im in the start of week 4 now, im thinking if it goes back to 35 days i Od last night but if it stays 40 days then im not due to O till the 17th but we are covering our bases haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job! Fx'd for you hun..you so deserve this


----------



## maratobe

aww thank you hun! how are you goin??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm hangin in there..just cruisin (or trying to)..I have a big nursing test coming up so that's helped keep my mind a little more occupied. I should be studying now actually..but I think I will just crash soon...it's nearly 1 am now!


----------



## maratobe

oooh good luck! i hope you get some studying in!


----------



## Jmum

Hi everyone I'm new to this website and I'm considering using conceive plus which is what led me to this thread but I've got a problem in that I'm not understanding everyones abbreviations??? Is there a glossary or something on the site somewhere or can anyone enlighten me on BFP BFN BD AF??? Help we are about to start trying and feel I know nothing about all this! Jx


----------



## rosie5637

hi. this makes interesting reading. good luck to you all and thanks for the tips


----------



## SmileyShazza

Jmum said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this website and I'm considering using conceive plus which is what led me to this thread but I've got a problem in that I'm not understanding everyones abbreviations??? Is there a glossary or something on the site somewhere or can anyone enlighten me on BFP BFN BD AF??? Help we are about to start trying and feel I know nothing about all this! Jx

Welcome to the forum :)

This thread should explain them all for you

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

It is confusing when you first sign up but in a bit you'll be using them like a pro :flower:


----------



## Jmum

aaah Thank you shazza!


----------



## maratobe

hey lovely ladies how is everyone??


----------



## ijsos

Hello. Hope it's ok to drop in here... it's our first cycle using preseed. Tested today as think:witch: due today (hard to tell as am not long off BCP and my cycles aren't back to normal yet) but got :bfn::cry: Am Fxd that I'm not out for this month yet...


----------



## babymeplease

:thumbup:Hello all we are using pre seed this month and hoping for a bfp this is our first month using pre seed but we've been actively trying since January...so far I love pre seed would even use if I wasn't trying it is one of the best lubricants I've tried anyway thinking of testing on the 28th but have a follow up obgyn appointment on the 26th so hopefully we''ll get blessed with a surprise bfp a little early


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

jsos - I am so sorry!


----------



## shareema

:bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. Used preseed for first time.


----------



## fairygirl

shareema said:


> :bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. Used preseed for first time.

Congratulations :happydance: A Pre-Seed BFP!!


----------



## ijsos

Congratulations Shareema! That's fantastic news. Sending loads of sticky dust...


----------



## maratobe

shareema said:


> :bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. Used preseed for first time.

:happydance: congrats hun!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Reemie

Hey gals.. I used Pre-Seed for the first time this cycle.. We've been trying since December! I only used it twice though, so hopefully it'll work! Good luck to all of you!

-Shareema, Congratulations! Must be very excited! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
how is everyone??
just a question....apart from claire cause i think i remember you saying that your using your preseed every time you BD....is anyone else using their stuff all the time? or just around O time???
xxx


----------



## wantabbygrl

I used it for the first time this month and i used it almost evertime we bd untill after ov and i just entered into the 2ww


----------



## portablechick

just ordered both preseed and softcups! excited and nervous!only on cd2 so hopefully they'll arrive in good time.

hope everyone had a lovely Val day
x


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Stiiiiillllll waiting lol.


----------



## maratobe

hahaha wat you waiting for hun??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Waiting to be able to test lol


----------



## maratobe

o0o hahaha im so anxious to see what you get this month!


----------



## sunlover72

My OH and i are still debating wether to use preseed or conceive+

Thing thats stopped us, is the preseed site says its a 'none harmfull lubricant for vaginal dryness'

Now with us, dryness is never a problem... and ive never been able to find out if
(assuming no dryness) conceive+ is a better environment for sperm than natural lubrication?


----------



## maratobe

either is fine i think hun! i got conceive plus in my local chemist so that was a bonus to buying on line...
good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Maratobe, I was looking at your new sig, then realised what the 2 pink lines are :dohh: Very clever!


----------



## maratobe

hahahaha i liked that one!! we will be seeing that in this thread from a lot of girls this month i can feel it lol


----------



## claire911

Hellooooooo girls, I'm back!!!

I see we have been busy over the last few days :)

maratobe - had a lovely relaxing time at the spa, thanks. DH was ill all day yesterday which wasnt quite so good! Didnt use the Pre Seed but had previously and will do this week but sometimes u get abit caught off guard, if u know what I mean ;)

elvis - I will sooooooo be posting my BFP if/when I get it, dont u worry!!! Know what u mean about baby fever. We went shopping yesterday and while in Costa this little boy came toddling over with the biggest smile on his face looking right at me, his dad said "you're abit young to be chatting women up!"...I like to think the little boy thought I was mummy material :haha:

PLB - gotta keep the PMA up poppet! I did feel abit hopeless yesterday though but its gotta happen one day hasnt it?! Good luck with the nursing test :thumbup:

jmum - abbreviations are abit tricky but in the end they all become second nature to you!

ijsos - Sorry the :witch: got you. If only she could tell when she wasnt wanted!

shareema - :wohoo: congrats poppet!! Thats awesome news! I think thats 2 :bfp: this thread isnt it???

:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad you had a nice day in spite of DH being sick..poor guy!


----------



## Helly

Hi Ladies, just incase you want me to add to your stats Ive used conceive plus in my softcup this month, due AF 1 March.


----------



## maratobe

good luck helly!!
welcome home claire, im glad you had some fun while you were away!!
i should be Oing today or tomorrow WOOHOOO!!!
xxx
:dust:


----------



## claire911

Maratobe - :wohoo: with the O!!!! My lord u have a long cycle!!!! Mine was 35 days last month....I'm hoping its not like that again.

Used Pre seed last night. Still dont think I'm using the right amount! Anyway its nearly all gone now so I think I'll try Conceive+ next :happydance:

Good luck helly!

How are you getting on PLB?


----------



## maratobe

i hope you dont have to use conieve plus next month hun! i hope that BFP shows up like BAM! in your face in a week or so hahaha
yep yep loooong cycles!! 
ALOT of BDing this month..... CD 6,10,12,17,18,19,21,22,24,25,26 and still 2 days to go....OH is almost over it haha he said tonight while DTD LOL he is 'sexsick' hahahaha

when are you testing hunny??
:hugs:


----------



## missynz

im just waiting for my pre-seed and my conceive + to arrive,i couldnt choose what you get so i got both


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - Ive been using preseed for a while now - and no BFP. I used it on Fri night and last night (didnt use it Sun night though as had enough CM of my own), I ov'd yesterday too so will find out the results next week. My tube is nearly finished too so think I will get concieve plus for next month (if no success ). Mind you Im having acupuncture at the moment and taking chinese herbs too so if I do get a BFP i wont be thanking the preseed. 

I think preseed is good when you are TTC cos sometimes you just cant get in the mood (and can't get "wet" enough - sorry TMI) so it helps there but as for helping the swimmers - i just dont know. 

Good luck to all this month.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Reba! You've had a long haul of TTC- I definitely hope you get your BFP ASAP!


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Reba.

I got a peak on my cbfm today, looks like a shorter cycle for me. (And O at same time as you Maratobe :p) Still jus using a little bit of preseed each time.


----------



## elvis

shareema said:


> :bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. Used preseed for first time.

Haven't been on the boards lately, but catching up on my reading and saw this. Congratulations!


----------



## kelly0509

This is my first month of using conceive plus and softcups. I've been ttc for 2 1/1years so I've got my fingers crossed that this is going to work. Trying something new always gives me a bit of a pick me up and a little bit more hope (which if I'm honest, is starting to run out!!) xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Kelly - that is definitely one long haul you've had with ttc. This forum is a great place to share your frustrations and hopes, glad you joined up! I really hope it helps you as much as it has helped me.


----------



## kelly0509

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Kelly - that is definitely one long haul you've had with ttc. This forum is a great place to share your frustrations and hopes, glad you joined up! I really hope it helps you as much as it has helped me.

Thanks. It has been a long haul - at least i'll be one of the people who will appreciate my baby when he/she eventually arrives! (i'm obviously full of PMA today!! lol). I have gained loads of tips from BNB, which I hope are really going to help. Its nice that there is a place like this where we can all keep each other going and keep the PMA up!! 

:dust: to everyone!! xxx


----------



## maratobe

fairygirl said:


> :wave: Reba.
> 
> I got a peak on my cbfm today, looks like a shorter cycle for me. (And O at same time as you Maratobe :p) Still jus using a little bit of preseed each time.

:happydance: go catch that eggy hunny!! i know im trying to hahahaha:flower:


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Ladies,

This will be my 2nd month of Preseed, and soft cups. I feel very positive and calm, so lets bring on the BD'ing!!


----------



## shareema

Good luck to all the preseed and coceive plus girls. I do think it made a bit of a difference for me as I'm normally quite dry. Grapefruit juice helped a lot for cm as well.


----------



## kazza30

2 month of using conceive plus. I have also heard some great reviews of this and preseed.

GL evryonex


----------



## claire911

Kelly0509 - I was going to ask how long you have been TTC but I'm guessing May 09?!

I've been drinking grapefruit juice. I couldnt use to stand it so I have been drinking alot of it but its definitely made a difference this month :)

shareema - I'm so chuffed for you!

I'm still not sure when I O-ed so not completely sure when AF is due. Think I'll give it to the 28th as my last cycle was 35 days....grrrrrrr.


----------



## maratobe

lots more girls on here lately this is great! that means more BFPs :dust:
i am now offically in the 2WW!!!! wow it has taken 4 weeks to get here haha
today i have been getting some pulling twinges in my lower stomach so i hope something is going on!!


----------



## claire911

Oooh pulling pains sound good! When will u be expecting AF then?

Alot of ladies on here now :) Lets hope we are all :bfp: !!!


----------



## maratobe

depending on when i Od...if i had a normal 35 day cycle which i had before our MC in december then i would have Od 5 days ago and AF would be due in 9 days lol
but cause last cycle after our MC was 40 im sort of going with that haha which is why we tried to cover all our bases this month.
so either due on the 26th or the 3rd ill prob test around the 26 haha


----------



## kelly0509

claire911 said:


> Kelly0509 - I was going to ask how long you have been TTC but I'm guessing May 09?!
> 
> I've been drinking grapefruit juice. I couldnt use to stand it so I have been drinking alot of it but its definitely made a difference this month :)
> 
> shareema - I'm so chuffed for you!
> 
> I'm still not sure when I O-ed so not completely sure when AF is due. Think I'll give it to the 28th as my last cycle was 35 days....grrrrrrr.

I wish I had only been trying since May last year - unfortunately I have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now!! :cry:

But I am still staying positive!! Or at least trying!! 

Maratobe- I have been having pulling twinges too - which I don't usually get so I am going to keep the PMA up, and try to keep myself relaxed (well as much as possible in my job!), and hopefully fingers crossed this will be a good month for us both!! 

I'm going to throw loads of baby dust up in the air for us all to run under!! lol 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maratobe

:dust: lots of good PMA in here ladies!!
how is everyone today???


----------



## fairygirl

*Runs under baby dust* Ooo I got a sprinkling. Full of PMA myself today. A few twinges, just now infact. So looking forward to my 2ww. Remind me of that in a few days please.
:dust: and :hugs: to all.


----------



## maratobe

hahaha thats right hun! we are all PMA and happy chappys now and it better stay that way cause the 2WW is full of twists and turns!
:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm up for a March BFP. I'll be symptom spotting in no time, I just can't help myself.


----------



## maratobe

same, even my OH like to spot my symptoms haha


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl: My DF has asked me if anything is happening before now. I think I just tell him everything though anyway, whether he likes it or not.
If my suspicions are correct and I have O'd I'm holding out til the 3rd to test (AF will be due, should be able to tell my my temps and/or spotting by then). But it'll be CD33 on 3.3.10. With an edd of 11.11.10. I can't help but be positive, these are awesome numbers.


----------



## maratobe

they are awesome numbers hunni!! i worked mine out and AF would be due on the 3/3/10 and bub due on the 10/11/10 hahaha that going by a 40 day cycle.
:dust:


----------



## 3yearsttc

I've never used this - does it really work?


----------



## 3yearsttc

one would assume around days 8-11 and sperm stays alive for like 2 days so one could just work on that.


----------



## fairygirl

Yay for the numbers!


----------



## maratobe

3yearsttc, we will deff let you know if it works or not! 
doesnt hurt to try though hehe


----------



## claire911

I feel like a relative newbie after trying for only 6 months. Seems like an age though. You girls must have lots of PMA!

My DH symtoms spots too!! Its hard not too. Its a shame early pregnancy signs are so similar to the :witch:

How are we all today? :flower:


----------



## maratobe

yeah it sucks, there should be signs for AF and signs for pregnancy....or we should just find out the minute we finish having sex hahaha
im doing good tonight, i tried bribing isaac into having sex again tonight but it didnt work....damn it!


----------



## maratobe

oh and......TMI......but today im sooo bloated and even last night isaac said to me that i look bloated and im sooo gassy!!!! :blush:


----------



## Skidoosh

I ordered my pre seed yesterday. Next cycle will be our last to try before Dh deploys for a year. Baby dust for all!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw- good luck skidoosh!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Good Luck Skidoosh. xx
I'm having a major sulk as my temps and my cbfm don't agree with each other. :grr:


----------



## maratobe

good luck shidoosh!!
oh fairygirl i really hope your body works its self out!!
xxx


----------



## kelly0509

maratobe said:


> oh and......TMI......but today im sooo bloated and even last night isaac said to me that i look bloated and im sooo gassy!!!! :blush:

Me too!! Its so nice when someone else has the same signs as me - its reassuring. I've been so bloated you could actually mistake me for being 3months gone (i wish!!). I can't seem to stop stuffing my face, not like me at all - my OH dad says I don't eat enough to feed a bird!! lol I also keep getting twinges/cramps and I've been soo tired this week i've been in bed everynight before eastenders!! lol What a saddo I am!! lol. 

I don't usually have any of this so I am keeping positive. If it turns out i'm not pregnant i'm going to hate my body for getting my hopes up!! 

xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Kelly!


----------



## claire911

Oooh good luck Kelly! I'd like to see more BFP's :) I've had some cramps but I think, in my case, I'm just warming up for the main event!!

Feeling abit negative today girlies...send me some PMA and :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

:dust: Claire :dust:

Have some PMA!

I think I have O'd in the past 72hours. Even if today's ridiculously high temp is a fluke, everything else points to ovulation. :happydance:


----------



## kelly0509

claire911 said:


> Oooh good luck Kelly! I'd like to see more BFP's :) I've had some cramps but I think, in my case, I'm just warming up for the main event!!
> 
> Feeling abit negative today girlies...send me some PMA and :dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: for you claire - keep up the PMA!! Could just be implantation cramps! Also i've heard loads of people say how common it is to get cramps in early pregnancy and feel like AF is coming - so I have my fingers crossed for you that your BFP is on its way!!! I have a feeling this month is going to be a good month for us!!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

:dust::dust: to you claire!!!! 
:hugs: gonna be a good month girls!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls xo

Got my :bfp: yesterday..first cycle with Conceive Plus.

Blood test confirmed today :D :D :D :D

Will be following this thread..GL and baby dust to all!!


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: hun you have made my PMA sky rocket hahaha


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is very encouraging PeaceLoveBaby! Thanks!


----------



## Lorts

I ordered pre-seed last night from ebay (UK)! This will be the first time we have used it.

Hoping for a:bfp: I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Good luck Lorts x


----------



## maratobe

i cant wait to test soon hehe 
:dust: good luck everyone!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so excited for you! Fx'd x infinity!!!! :dust: :bfp: comin your way :D


----------



## maratobe

thanx sweety!!!
im sooo tired, just finished my 10 hour shift and im buggered!!!
i have also had a pretty bad headache all day today.....
:dust: how is everyone???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You must be exhausted, poor thing! 

What do you do for work? I apologize if you've already told me..my memory SUCKS.

I'm doing ok..AF is officially due today and I'm cramping quite a bit. Very very very nervous!


----------



## maratobe

she will stay away hunni!!!! :hugs:
im a manager of a resturant and it kills me haha but i have been there for over 4 years now so i must like something about it lol


----------



## fairygirl

PMA PeaceLoveBaby!


----------



## maratobe

thats right!!! lots of PMA!!! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you girls! :hugs: 

Hoping for the best for all of us!

A manager wow..you must be really tired..having to deal with everyone, the good and the bad!


So DH saw the Conceive Plus tube and said "what do we do with this now?" I said we'll save it for the next one lol. He wasn't enthused :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

PeaceLoveBaby, you could donate the tube to someone else ttc, it might have magic lucky :dust: on it!


----------



## claire911

PLB - :wohoo: Im sooooooooooooo chuffed for you!! How are u today?

I'm still cramping :( And have another huge spot on my chin, the :witch: is just awful some months!

How are maratobe and fairygirl today?

3 :bfp: but we NEED more :haha:

:dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Claire, I'm cheerful enough. Stressing over wedding stuff and the fact I go back to work on Monday, but overall chirpy enough.

Give AF a good talking to for us! (Edit, she needs to stay away!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe I should donate it!

Claire, cramping could be good hun! And omg, the spots on me right now..I look horrible lol. I even have spots on my neck :( So don't lose hope!!


----------



## claire911

fairygirl, when's the wedding? RAAAAAAAH to the :witch:

Ahhh thanks PLB. I'm so pleased for u! Keep popping by to see how we're all doing :)


----------



## a_c

I used conceive + & got my bfp this week!


----------



## claire911

:wohoo: a_c!!!! Wow they are coming thick and fast now!!

PLB, meant to ask....did u "feel" pregnant before u did the test?! I always assume that you'd just "know" if u were pregnant or not :shrug:


----------



## fairygirl

Congratulations a_c! :happydance:
Hmm, maybe Conceive+ is better than Pre-Seed.

We're getting married April 2011. We only decided a month ago to have a small wedding in Gretna Green. Only problem is everyone we've told has said they'll come, even though they have to sort out their own travel and accommodation. My small wedding is now looking at 30+ guests.


----------



## maratobe

congrats to a_c :happydance:
im doing alright ladies, after a restless sleep last night and back to work in 4 hours....
:dust: keep the BFPs coming!!!!


----------



## maratobe

i just wanna test already hahaha


----------



## Reemie

I used Pre-Seed twice last cycle.. but it didn't work it's magic on me.:nope: I got AF yesterday, so I'm out this cycle.. Hopefully we'll be able to use it more this coming cycle.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

claire911 said:


> :wohoo: a_c!!!! Wow they are coming thick and fast now!!
> 
> PLB, meant to ask....did u "feel" pregnant before u did the test?! I always assume that you'd just "know" if u were pregnant or not :shrug:

Not AT ALL!

I was having a major jawache/toothache beforehand..didn't know if that was ever a symptom or just me.

But I could've sworn I wasn't. In fact, the only reason I tested was because I was so frustrated and pissed off about being out this cycle and wanted to drink my pain away LOL. So I half-heartedly took a test *just in case* and never saw a line at first..figured "hmph..I knew it..."..sat it down, washed my hands and face..went back about a minute later and there it was. It was sooo surreal. Still seems so unreal!

The only thing I'm feeling now is the sore boobs and slight nausea every now n then..never had an increase in cm or anything. I did have some cramping right after ovulation..but wasn't sure if I was imagining it lol. Other than the cramps, nothing!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Reemie, keep trying! Next cycle will be your lucky one, I just know it! I only used it 3 times around OV!!

a_c, congrats!!!!!!!! :hugs: :D


----------



## maratobe

sorry remmie! look luck next cycle hun!!


----------



## claire911

PLB - I'm reassured to hear that about the symptoms, lack of them...pretty funny bearing in mind we all symptom like mad!! Not sure its my month. Got all the usual :witch: symptoms but I will try Pre Seed again next month, then conceive + :haha:

Reemie - sorry the :witch: got u, try try and try again!!!! It's gotta pay off in the end :)

How u getting on maratobe? Frustrated too?!?!?


----------



## claire911

Anyone else tempted by soft cups?!?!?!


----------



## maratobe

hey hun im doing good, thank you! just finished work....im buggered again lol
im soo tempted to test but i know i shouldnt and cant cause i dont have any money haha
i like the idea of soft cups but i think i would try temping before that! LOL
:dust:
:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was going to try soft cups next cycle..I did temp'ing and Conceive Plus first.

I would def suggest temp'ing, maratobe! It takes the guesswork out of "when did I O? DID I O at all??"..it's great. And easy if you get up around the same time each day..I set my alarm for 7 am, when I get DD up for school..and still set it for weekends, temp'd then went back to sleep lol.

GL!!!


----------



## maratobe

ive deff thought about it for a while, i will see how we go after this cycle, sort of hoping that we wont have to lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know! I hope so too :D Fx'd for you. How are you feeling, symptom-wise?


----------



## maratobe

symptoms wise im very bloated and very tired!! 
not much to go on but who knows lol i still think that we are in with a chance and we did our best with BDing this cycle plus with the help of conceive plus so anything is possible!


----------



## faerieprozac

We used concieve plus last night, and it's wonderful. Feels ever so natural (if a little cold at first!). Using it again tonight. :D


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## TheBigBite

I have been thinking about trying conceive-plus but;

I never have problems with dry-ness, can it still help?
My DF doesn't like it when I have EWCM and it's very slippy, takes him ages to "deposit", is it still for us? (It's not psychological cos he doesn't know what EWCM is for, he doesn't like to know when I am Oing)
Does it have a use-by date? If it says to discard 3 months after opening, thats a pretty huge tube just for 2 or 3 cycles, and at £15 is not cheap!

Thanks xx


----------



## maratobe

ours comes in a 75 ml tube which is pretty small and we used about half or so in about 6 weeks, we used it all the time though haha
its worth a shot...but its up to you to use it or not hun xx


----------



## fairygirl

See I find our Pre-Seed a bit too slippy, even when we only use a tad but DF likes it that way. :shrug: We haven't used much at all.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Maratobe, those are symptoms! Fx'd for you..can't wait till you test!!!

TheBigBite, I'm not sure you guys would like these lubes then if he doesn't like the ewcm. It's pretty much exactly that. We used it because we always need some type of lube, as DH is quite large :blush: sorry lol. But yeah, and it worked first cycle! So its really just a personal preference. GL either way!


----------



## ROSSLOUN

Just got my BFP at the weekend, first month using pre-seed!!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ROSSLOUN said:


> Just got my BFP at the weekend, first month using pre-seed!!! xx

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lorts

ROSSLOUN said:


> Just got my BFP at the weekend, first month using pre-seed!!! xx


OMG!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations!! :hugs:


This gives me some hope!! Myself and DH are BDing on the lead up to ovulation this weekend and will be using Pre-seed for the first time!


----------



## fairygirl

ROSSLOUN said:


> Just got my BFP at the weekend, first month using pre-seed!!! xx

Congratulations. A happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## faerieprozac

ROSSLOUN congrats!

Ooo, I want this month to be over so I can ponder whether I'm preg or not :D bored now! Think I'm still to Ov (not sure if I have yet or not...i know it's coming or has come though...). Conceive plus yay


----------



## faerieprozac

ROSSLOUN congrats!

Ooo, I want this month to be over so I can ponder whether I'm preg or not :D bored now! Think I'm still to Ov (not sure if I have yet or not...i know it's coming or has come though...). Conceive plus yay


----------



## Precious318

Hi ladies...I had a question. I am using preseed externally and have not used the disposable applicators. Can you tell me if it matters? Should I be inserting the preseed? Thank you for your help.


----------



## maratobe

ROSSLOUN said:


> Just got my BFP at the weekend, first month using pre-seed!!! xx

:happydance: congrats hun!!


----------



## maratobe

Precious318 said:


> Hi ladies...I had a question. I am using preseed externally and have not used the disposable applicators. Can you tell me if it matters? Should I be inserting the preseed? Thank you for your help.

im not sure hun, im not a preseed user but i hope one of the other ladies might know the answer to this one....good luck!! :flower:


----------



## claire911

Precious318 said:


> Hi ladies...I had a question. I am using preseed externally and have not used the disposable applicators. Can you tell me if it matters? Should I be inserting the preseed? Thank you for your help.

Firstly ROSSLOUN, :wohoo: congrats!!

Precious :) I have been using Pre seed internally with the lovely applicators and I dont think it makes any difference, well I havent had a BFP :haha: I think whatever works for you and what makes u feel comfortable poppet.

maratobe and PLB - think the :witch: is on her way for me :( Got some Pre seed left so will use it again next month and carrying on with this thread :)


----------



## maratobe

awww claire im sorry hunny!!! i hope she stays away!!!!!!
i just went to the toilet before and had some teeny tiny weeny bit of pink on my undies and the toilet paper.....hmmmm


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry, claire..hope she's just teasing you and will stay far far away!

Maratobe, ooooh that sounds promising :D


----------



## kelly0509

Maratobe, that does sound promising - my fingers are crossed for you. 

I had quite a few symptoms last week, not so many this week - just getting over the horrible cold I had all weekend. Trying not to lose hope this month, but when you get so used to the witch turning up every month its difficult not to. xxxx


----------



## claire911

Well ladies I did an IC on the off chance this morning and there was a REALLY faint line...I have done a thread in the Pregnancy Gallery....not sure how reliable ICs are so will test again tomorrow morning with FMU! Please please take a look :)


----------



## valoredei

Wow, Claire! Definitely looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!!!! Looks like pre-seed worked for you!


----------



## kelly0509

Ooooh congrats claire!! Hope its a sticky bean!!! Well done hunni!! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! I hope this is it for you, Claire :D :D :D


----------



## fairygirl

Great news Claire, I hope you get a lovely line with fmu xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Looks like a :bfp: to me :D


----------



## beanni #1

To all the ladies who go their :bfp: using PreSeed how much did you use. This is my first month trying it and I only use .5, but i try and (TMI warning) keep the soup in the bowl after, but i find it leaks while i'm asleep. I am not sure if I am using too much PreSeed

A very BIG Congratulations btw :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not sure, because I used Conceive Plus, but as far as the soup..try putting a pillow under your bum for about 30 mins right after BD. That's what I did :D


----------



## claire911

Thanks girls but lets not get our hopes up until I use a decent test!!! Send me lots of :dust: over night though :)

beanni #1 - well I haven't had a proper BFP but I have been using Pre seed (2nd cycle) and the first cycle I used WAY too much! This month I used less and less but still had some "leakage"!! I think its trial and error. :flower:


----------



## shareema

beanni #1 said:


> To all the ladies who go their :bfp: using PreSeed how much did you use. This is my first month trying it and I only use .5, but i try and (TMI warning) keep the soup in the bowl after, but i find it leaks while i'm asleep. I am not sure if I am using too much PreSeed
> 
> A very BIG Congratulations btw :thumbup:

Hi I didn't use much just a bit on dh, didn't do it internally and I also used softcups.

Good luck to all:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pink_bow

Hi ladies.
Do some of you reccomend pre-seed? Were playing it cool this month and going with the flow, but im thinking of using this next month with a softcup?

xx


----------



## Precious318

Claire911 - thank you for the reply....I think I'm going to try to use the applicator tonight...wish me luck :winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## maratobe

claire i just saw this hun....im going to look in there right now!! wow sooo exciting!! :happydance:
well as for me i am having hot flushes and dizzy spells and under my arms near my boobs are killing me today!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Loving all the BFPS atm, giving me lots of confidence! I don't think it's my month (how negative of me) but yay for concieve plus and pre seed!!

Congrats too all the bfps btw


----------



## maratobe

faerieprozac said:


> Loving all the BFPS atm, giving me lots of confidence! I don't think it's my month (how negative of me) but yay for concieve plus and pre seed!!
> 
> Congrats too all the bfps btw

awww sweety dont give up hope yet!!! :flower:


----------



## claire911

Good luck Precious!!

I retested again this morning and have posted the results in the :bfp: announcement section :) :wohoo: Praying for a sticky one!

faerieprozac - i felt the exact same way this month! Other than the Pre seed, we hardly did anything helpful this month.

maratobe - good signs there poppet! How are u doing?


----------



## maratobe

im doing alright although i feel like i shouldnt be having symptoms....its either too early or they are in my head....hmm but i cant get down this month i promised myself!
and WOW congrats sweet heart a BFP from you is fantastic!!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## beanni #1

congratulations Claire911. Praying its a sticky one for you.

:thumbup: for the PreSeed-ers


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congratsssssssssssssssssss! :D :D :D :D 

Maratobe, you're in with a huge chance and your symptoms sound promising. My boobs starting hurting the day after O!


----------



## keyahopes

Hi all, needed some advice. I have preseed with me, but never got ard to convincing DH to use it. The idea of the applicator etc sounds kinda...scary...and I am afraid it will get the mood off.
But my question is, and I know it may be too much personal stuff - do you apply it before foreplay..or right before "going in"...and how much do you normally use? I'm CD 14 today, mebbe i'll give it a try today?
any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woohoo Claire! So excited for you!


----------



## Lorts

keyahopes said:


> Hi all, needed some advice. I have preseed with me, but never got ard to convincing DH to use it. The idea of the applicator etc sounds kinda...scary...and I am afraid it will get the mood off.
> But my question is, and I know it may be too much personal stuff - do you apply it before foreplay..or right before "going in"...and how much do you normally use? I'm CD 14 today, mebbe i'll give it a try today?
> any help is appreciated!!

I used it for the 1st time last night. I applied only a small amount inside (up to number 2 on the applicator. I had read on the forum that a little goes a long way so I thought I would start with a small amount) me before we bd'd. I did it on my own laid on the bed while my DH was in the bathroom brushing his teeth so as to not 'kill' the mood!! We used a bit for foreplay but it dried up and went sticky really quickly. We ended up using some right before penetration.

I also have to add that I was up during the night because I felt as though I had wet myself with it all coming back out of me! Not nice!! Beware!!!! - It hasn't put me off though.... I will be using it again (and again) for this cycle. Today is day 9 for me. 

Hope this helps! Good luck. Let me know how you get on! :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Claire! I love that you got a BFP! A happy and healthy 9 months to you, hope it is super sticky!


----------



## Jennifer8

Conceive+ users can someone please tell me how much i should be using? Thanks x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jennifer8 said:


> Conceive+ users can someone please tell me how much i should be using? Thanks x


We just used it externally and it worked :D


----------



## maratobe

well update on me....i went to bed last night and had some sharp pulling pains in side me and down basically near my uterus and i woke up this morning and TMI have brown discharge sooooo either AF is on her way orrr.......LOL
oh god my mind is racing a million miles an hour!!!
what do i do....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Do you have a test?!?! :D


----------



## fairygirl

Give it 48 hours Mara!


----------



## maratobe

nope and im about to go to work.....if i am having a normal cycle i would be due on today....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you hun. If it's implantation, a test will only work in a couple of days anyways. 

I never had implantation bleeding, but I did spot after BD twice..which was very unusual for me.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## maratobe

im out.....turned into AF this morning about 2 hours after i got to work and i had mjor cramps like a tornado twirly through my back to my stomach all day!! :cry: 
i rang the doctors as soon as it started and im being referred to a GYNO and hoping they can help me get pregnant....im not too upset cause i know it will happen but after 18 months, 2 MCs, and a ruptured cyst on my ovary i think its time i got some answers.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh so sorry hun :hugs: :( I'm glad you're going to see a doc..you're right..it's time for answers and a :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: thanx hun! i want all the tests done haha


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry hun. Hope you can get some help x x


----------



## maratobe

thanx hunni!
how are you today???


----------



## claire911

keyahopes said:


> Hi all, needed some advice. I have preseed with me, but never got ard to convincing DH to use it. The idea of the applicator etc sounds kinda...scary...and I am afraid it will get the mood off.
> But my question is, and I know it may be too much personal stuff - do you apply it before foreplay..or right before "going in"...and how much do you normally use? I'm CD 14 today, mebbe i'll give it a try today?
> any help is appreciated!!

hiya keyhopes! I didnt tell my DH that I was using it as he felt the "pressure" but I think in the instructions it says to use it 15 mins before :sex: (with the applicator). So it does require some pre-planning which is abit dull but worth it, in my opinion! I NEVER got the hang of how much. I think, if u use the applicator, then less is more! The 15 mins is a good time limit because if u :sex: any sooner it all just comes out!! :haha:


----------



## claire911

maratobe - gutted that the :witch: got you but pleased that something is being done. Keep strong poppet. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Jamie2Eyes and fairygirl - thanku for your congrats. How are u both doing?


----------



## maratobe

thank you hunni! :hugs:
but now im confused as the bleeding has completely stopped....gosh i hate my body!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Maratobe - I'm so glad you made an appointment. I made an appointment for my annual exam the day the witch got me too. I haven't been through everything you have, but after 10 cycles I was frustrated enough to try and get some professional advice. I really hope your experience is helpful and that you find some good docs.

Hey Claire! I'm feeling good- getting stoked for BDing this weekend as I expect to Ov on Monday : ) I'll be using preseed internally for the first time and putting all your valuable experience to work!

good luck ladies!


----------



## fairygirl

Mara that is just wierd.

I'm cramping, like AF is on her way today. I need to look back to see if it has happened this soon before.


----------



## gem_wilko

This is my first month using pre-seed.. So I will keep all informed of whats happening!

Gem x


----------



## claire911

Jamie2Eyes - glad to hear it! Let us know how u get on :)

maratobe - lordy, our bodies eh! How are u? Whats happening now?

x


----------



## maratobe

jaimie- thank you hun i also hope they can help us, specially since my doctor is such a good doctor so he will deff refer me to this guy!
fairygirl- still got everything crossed for you hun!!
claire- im still spotting but its only there when i got to the toiler and wipe....sorry lol so its not a full on period!

:hugs:
im still gonna be using conceive plus this cycle but i have also ordered OPKs....they will help me alot lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was going to suggest you try OPKs as well..or even temping and make sure of when you ovulation. This will be your cycle chica! :D :bfp:

The nausea has started hitting me. It started last night..it's quite reassuring though lol. I'm twisted.


----------



## ijsos

:nope:I think I'm out this month - af cramping yesterday, although it's stopped now. I just wish :witch: would show up, or not. It's the not knowing that's killing me.


----------



## maratobe

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I was going to suggest you try OPKs as well..or even temping and make sure of when you ovulation. This will be your cycle chica! :D :bfp:
> 
> The nausea has started hitting me. It started last night..it's quite reassuring though lol. I'm twisted.

ive given serious thought to temping... try something diff lol
:happydance: yay for nausea hun!!!!:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

ijsos good luck hun! i hope she stays away for you!! :dust:


----------



## claire911

PLB - nausea, sounds good! Now there's a sentence I never thought I'd type! :haha:

maratobe - I have to say I struggled with OPKs. We didnt use them this cycle. I was gonna try temping but then i thought I'd fail miserably at that! Do u use softcups?

ijsos - hope the :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd say try temping before OPK's..that's just my little snippet of advice though! I know a lot of women struggle with OPKs, but also a lot don't..so it's just personal preference. You don't know till you try!

The temping was easy for me. I just set my alarm for 7 am every morning..popped thermometer in my mouth, recorded temp, and went back to sleep. I know you're supposed to use a bbt thermometer but I only had access to a fever one..so just used that and it was in Celsius which I'm not used to at all. Fertility friend helped me A TON..just enter the temps and watch for the pattern..definitely helped me pinpoint ovulation and all that. I owe my bfp to FF lol. We only BD'd 3 times around ov but I knew exactly when to do it based on cm and then the temp rise confirmed it. 

Anyways!! Sorry for the long rant haha..if you ever want to try it and need any help, I'll be glad to help all that I can..that goes for anyone. :hugs:


----------



## Claudia123

Can anyone tell me where is the best place to buy preconceive? I want to use it this cycle and I am on day six, so I need to get it soon. The main website isn't working, so I'm not sure of the next best place. I posted the question a few days ago, but didn't get a response back. 

Also, what day do you start using it?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Claudia! I started DTD last night as I hope to Ov on Monday, so about 4 days before Ov. I went to the preseed.com/PlacestoBuy website and found out that they sold it in my town so just drove over and picked it up. I hope they sell it in your town too.

I used it internally for the first time last night - just up to the "2" line. I laid down with my hips up afterwards for as long as I could, but then Survivor came on ; ) I had just a little more than the normal amount of post BD leakage. 

If this doesn't do the trick this cycle I'm adding softcups to the mix - just to avoid the leaking! I'm not really worried about losing spermies after DTD because I think our bodies take care of getting the right amount to the right place on their own. I'm just thinking about using them to avoid the sticky, damp aftermath : )

Thanks for the added hope and inspiration this cycle Claire and PeaceLoveBaby - I'm very excited for both of you and eagerly hope to be joining your ranks soon!


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks so much! I went to that website and it is available at a store somewhat nearby, but kind of a sketchy area. So, I ordered it online and hoping it should be here in a few days. It's only our 3rd month TTC, but I am alredy getting impatient. Although I feel like we haven't BD at the right times either, so I shouldn't get discouraaged. DH has anxiety around O time, so we miss it. This month I am going to keep him in the dark with what is going on and hope it works.


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, can I join please? :flower:

I ordered my Conceive Plus today (along with some softcups - both for the first time!) I'm hoping they do the trick this cycle! Still a long wait ahead tho as I'm only on CD3 :dohh:

good luck everyone!


----------



## ijsos

:thumbup:Hi KimmyB and Claudia 123. Welcome. Best of luck to you both and plenty of :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: To the newbies. I still want more BFPs!!!!


----------



## maratobe

welcome girls!! lots of dust to you all! :dust:
thank you so much PLB.....i will give it a go this cycle...but im gonna have to buy a themometer (sp) today cause im on CD3 lol so i better get a move on hahaha
how is everyone?? 
i am off to get my hair cut and my eyebrows done and then off to watch OH play cricket for the first time haha


----------



## claire911

Welcome kimmyb and claudia123!

KimmyB - we shall try and help the time whizz by, roll on O time!

Claudia123 - I kept DH is the dark round O time...it was the only way really. We just both end up in a huff!!

Jamie2Eyes - sounds like u are doing the job poppet! I wasnt too worried about "spillage" either. I figure a few have gotta know where they're going!! Thanks for your kind words :)

maratobe - sounds like a nice relaxing day you have planned there. Enjoy!


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks for the warm welcomes. I am excited to try preconceive. Its giving me hope this month trying something new. I guess I feel more nervous than I should, but I am 30, so I feel like I don't have a huge window. I know that may be silly, but it adds pressure to both me and my H.

Claire - good to know that we aren't alone with the O time pressure. The strategy seemed to work for you too, so that is encouraging


----------



## over the moon

ok girls so i have been reading many threads and i have tried everything the girls have suggested because i was desperate to get pregnant. i have tried pressed because i was dry for a few months. ive tried robutussin and they did not work for me.


i read that EWCM is vital for conception. it transports the sperm to the egg and protects it from the acidic environment of the vagina. so then i remembered when i did have abundant EWCM. by the way charting is rubbish because its stressful as it needs t bein the morning and at the same time everyday and we usually always do it wrong. 

i always got positives on the OPK. 

i got my BFP this februay and i am now 7 weeks pregnant

here iswhat i did-

- i ovulated on thursday- bedded monday, wednesday and thursday that was enough you really should give your partner time to stock up it make alot of difference.

- essential for me i had an orgasm before bedding and my husband noticed that i was very wet when he came and i believe that is what did the trick

- placed a pillow under my but for at least an hour
- contracted my vagina as it does when you orgasm as this sucks in the sperm in the uterus

-took 3000mg of evening primrose oil and this helped me get some EWCM although it took two cycles for it work really work

just thought i share my plan and if you follow it i hope it works for you.

before this i was trying for five months without any success

goodluck:happydance:


----------



## baby_dixon

I bought preconceive plus at rite aid the other day.
This will be my first cycle using it...any advice!?

I also bought softcups, and I put one in just for practice...their amazing! they look so scary and huge at first but when in, you cant feel them at all. i love them!


----------



## maratobe

congrats over the moon!!
baby dixon good luck hun! this is our second cycle using conieve plus, its pretty good...not too much is my tip haha

well we went to cricket today and i also went and stocked up on folic acid annnddd i brought a themometer!! :happydance: YAY!!! ive been wanting to buy one forever sooo im offically gonna be temping although i have no idea what i am doing hahaha 
peacelovebaby is it ok for me to start tomorrow (CD4)????
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, my goodies arrived this morning, that was quick - well done postie! So I got the soft cups, conceive plus and a BBT :happydance: Also continuing with the CBFM. I'm a TTC crazy lady!

maratobe - I was also wondering if it would be ok for me to temp from tomorrow...CD5 for me.

baby_dixon - Glad you found the softcups ok to insert...I'm a bit scared but gunna practice!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## maratobe

ill just be playing around with it this month and ill be seeing how i go with it....its gonna be very interesting! good luck hunni!!
:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Temp whenever you want to start, you might find they are slightly higher whilst AF is with you, but they should settle (ish) and then you'll get a shift when you have O'd. Remember opks, tell you when O is near and charting shows you when it has happened.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks fairygirl and maratobe! We'll just see what happens this month with all the new stuff, i do like getting new stuff though :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

I like new stuff too! Also put a link to your chart in your sig. It's fun for others to stalk!


----------



## KimmyB

This is going to sound so dumb....but I've just been on fertility friend (i have an account) but I just can't see how to even start a chart :dohh:


----------



## fairygirl

Does it not offer you a calendar that says enter data? Or in cycles on the left, click and put start a new cycle. Give it the first day of your last AF.


----------



## KimmyB

Ah thanks fairygirl, think i've cracked it! I'm sure i'll be tapping you for charting wisdom again in the near future!


----------



## fairygirl

You're welcome. There are ladies in the Charting Newbies thread that are very wise if you want any help. You link your chart by copying the url from the top of the Home Page Set Up. Just thought I'd add that as it took mea while to figure out. Sometimes if you set up a ticker it links to your chart automatically like mine.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks...Hmmm not sure if i've done it right?! Let's see...


----------



## beanni #1

over the moon said:


> -took 3000mg of evening primrose oil and this helped me get some EWCM although it took two cycles for it work really work

Congratulations Over the moon, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9months :thumbup:

I just have a question with regards to evening primrose oil. Did you take it from CD1 to your first +OPK or throughout your cycle?

I used it for one month and no EWCM to speak of, maybe it just wasn't long enough.

Thanks


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, maratobe, you can start temping tomorrow :D It's best to start around that time anyway, because the temps aren't too awfully important until ovulation time and post-o so that you can confirm ovulation and then see how it progresses. 

So yes! You can both start now since you're very early in your cycle and it'll be just fine :D

Like someone suggested, the thread for charting newbies is amazing..they taught me a lot in the 1.5 months I charted lol. Good luck and I'll help as much as I can. :D

I'm so excited that you're temping!!! hehe


----------



## fairygirl

Yay Kimmy I can see it!


----------



## maratobe

:happydance:


----------



## over the moon

hi beanie,

i always do my research before i take any vitamins or medicine.

the evening primrose oil should be taken from CD1 until ovulation and not after as if conception occurs it is not good to take it, its not good for the baby.

i used it the first cycle saw very very small difference but the second cycle i saw alot more ewcm.

you could also try my tip which is have an orgasm before bedding you will find more ewcm that you want which is what is best for conception.

good luck honey


----------



## faerieprozac

I was going to start temping today to get into the habbit ready for next cycle, but I was awake at 5.30 and couldn't sleep properly after that :(


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, my goodies arrived this morning, that was quick - well done postie! So I got the soft cups, conceive plus and a BBT :happydance: Also continuing with the CBFM. I'm a TTC crazy lady!
> 
> maratobe - I was also wondering if it would be ok for me to temp from tomorrow...CD5 for me.
> 
> baby_dixon - Glad you found the softcups ok to insert...I'm a bit scared but gunna practice!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Hey KimmyB - I think we are on the same wavelength! I went crazy on the Access Diagnostics site on Thursday after getting AF. Want to try everything for a BFP this month so also got the softcups, preseed and am using the CBFM! Cost a small fortune but hopefully it will be worth it! x


----------



## fairygirl

Lol, I like the AccessDiagnostic website. Got cheap Clearblue digis and my PreSeed from there. Also got 5 Advanced pregnancy tests. The instructions are a bit weird though as they say to keep the test in the PIAC for 5 mins? Surely this is wrong? Someone else suggested when I do finally get to use them I should take it out once I see the ink start to wash over the test.
faerie, I do mine at 5.30, an hour before I get up and out for the day. I find it more settled if I do it early.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Enjoy the charting Maratobe and KimmyB - I don't think it causes more stress. For me it is a good outlet for my TTC obsession and it gives me more information than I ever had about my cycle.

Those big fat packages from Access Diagnostic sound fun! I'm really trying to restrain myself from buying more TTC supplies. So far I've gotten an OPK that I was able to use for two cycles, two expensive HPTs, then a box with three cheapie HPTs, the preseed and my basal thermometer. I'm determined to do this without too many external aids. Then again I said that about losing weight two years ago and now I've been seeing a trainer for nearly a year and have free weights and other accoutrements here at home...


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks jamie2eyes! Like you say, I doubt the temping would make it more stressful (as if it could be any more stressful getting BFN after BFN!) I think I'll like the feeling of knowing I'm doing everything in my power to increase our chances. I'll also like to see the little graph etc. Looking forward to using out Conceive + aswell!


----------



## fairygirl

Yay for your one dot KimmyB. It is good to temp and feel a little bit more in control. Information is power right? I got my hands on as much as I could this cycle.


----------



## KimmyB

Good for you fairygirl! Hehe look at my one little dot :happydance: can't wait to see a string of the little suckers :)


----------



## ijsos

Congratulations over the moon - and thanks for sharing your advice. I am trying starflower oil which is also high in GLAs and I'm hoping that will help me. Still no sign of:witch: which is weird because I keep thinking the cramping is going away and then I get a little twinge. Maybe TTC is making me a bit loopy:dohh:and it's all in my head. I'm working away this month in France - does anyone know a French make of HPT? Or where I would go to get a thermometer? I guess I'll explore the pharmacies and supermarket and take pot luck... Good luck everyone!


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hello ladies can I join?? started preseed this cycle and hubby LOVES it!!! will keep you posted on my progress!!


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Jessiebell. I hope we get some more BFPs!


----------



## Pelle

I am so excited to found this website and these thread, too! 
I am from Eastern Europe and I have never heard of softcups, it is nowhere here. I have learnt about PreSeed some months ago when my friend was TTC desperately and we surfed the net how to help the little beanie. We called 8 pharmacies in our capital city and they have never heard of it - but finally we found a distributor! I have to tell you that my friend became pregnant in the first month with PreSeed and with twins!!!! 


I wish all of you sticky beans!!! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!!!
well im trying to get the hang of temping lol 
been waking up at 7am and taking my temp and writing it down on my note pad next to my bed and today i got a really low temp, maybe i was cold lol i got 35.9 oh well i put it into FF... im gonna have to buy a VIP membership this week....they have it on special so i dont mind!
i was talking to isaac last night about this month and he said 'you tell me when we have to do it and we will' LOL he is just too cruisey haha
how is everyone??
xxx


----------



## Pelle

maratobe said:


> hi girls!!!
> well im trying to get the hang of temping lol
> been waking up at 7am and taking my temp and writing it down on my note pad next to my bed and today i got a really low temp, maybe i was cold lol i got 35.9 oh well i put it into FF... im gonna have to buy a VIP membership this week....they have it on special so i dont mind!
> i was talking to isaac last night about this month and he said 'you tell me when we have to do it and we will' LOL he is just too cruisey haha
> how is everyone??
> xxx

Hi! Did you take your basal temperature in your mouth for 5 mins? Do you have a good thermometer? I have no idea how it came so low, but I think it is still normal, isn't it?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had very low temps like that pre-ovulation too..some of us are just cool cats lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Also, you can't tell much from just one temp anyway..sometimes they're weirdly low, sometimes high..its the overall pattern you're looking for. don't let it worry you too much. I'm glad you're doing it! Remember to place the thermometer as far back against underneath your tongue as you can stand it. That's the most accurate temp!


----------



## claire911

Hello girls, how are we all?

I see we are experimenting with temperatures :thumbup: 

How are the pre seeds and Conceive+ users doing? Less is more I'm sure!!

x


----------



## faerieprozac

I tried temping this morning, but woke up at 5.30 again (that is fair to early for me to wake up every morning), went back to sleep, woke up when OH was taking little one to school at 8.30 and tried it then. I think my thermometer is rubbish though? When I purchased it it said it was a basal thermometer, but it looks like a normal one, and it only has three digits like a normal one? :S But on the packet it says digital thermometer. Meeeeh. :( 

Used conceive plus again last, don't think we needed to but think OH likes it... lol


----------



## Lorts

Myself and DH have used pre-seed for the past 3 days (1st cycle) I am still waiting for a positive O on the OPK!! (Im waiting to test right now!)

Does anyone know how many :bfp: we have had on this thread??


----------



## maratobe

yep putting it far back in under my tongue although i think i sort of fell asleep while it was in my mouth this morning haha!!
we are still gonna use conceive plus this cycle, im pretty keen on the stuff haha

how are you pregnant girls going??? :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

Lorts said:


> Myself and DH have used pre-seed for the past 3 days (1st cycle) I am still waiting for a positive O on the OPK!! (Im waiting to test right now!)
> 
> Does anyone know how many :bfp: we have had on this thread??

im going to go count now lol :happydance:


----------



## Lorts

Cool!!


----------



## maratobe

6 :bfp: in 6 weeks!! 
not bad at all girls!! xxx


----------



## Lorts

Thats excellent..... XX


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, well I tried the conceive plus last night (only CD4 so extra curricular bonking!) and it was good! Will use it again closer to ov!

Maratobe - check out my chart (i started temping yesterday) I got a really low temp aswell! Think it's fine, like everyone says its's the overall pattern.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi everyone - i bought Concieve plus yesterday and a buy one get one free deal on OPK's (which also have a free HPT in them) so Im ready to try that this month. The preseed didnt work for me so will give this a try now! 

:thumbup:


----------



## claire911

maratobe said:


> 6 :bfp: in 6 weeks!!
> not bad at all girls!! xxx

Thats awesome! I never thought when I started this thread that we'd get sooooo many :happydance:

maratobe - I'm good thanks! Keeping an eye on the TTC-ers still. Too scared by First Tri :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Maratobe - don't worry a bit about your low temps. Mine are every bit as low before ov : )


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls!!
i hate waiting to O lol
im off to the doctors tomorrow....but i feel strange for the last few days i have acctually had really sore BBs....its really strange. any who how is everyone?? im off to bed cause i have to get up at 4am which is gonna make for some interesting temps lol
:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

off to the doctors today.....bit scared to be honest lol


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Maratobe!

I got my BFP today after our second cycle of using Pre-Seed!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

maratobe said:


> off to the doctors today.....bit scared to be honest lol

Good luck, sweetheart. Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

ooooh fairy that is fantastic hun what did i tell you!!!!! great job hun :hugs:

i cant get into see a specialist for atleast a month....boooo that sucks!!!!!
my doctor said i should go see him even if it takes so long!
sucks to be me!!


----------



## schnoodle

hi lovlies can i join you?? i bought some soft cups and pre seed from amazon yesterday! lets hope it works! this will be my 3rd cycle trying to concieve! xx


----------



## maratobe

good luck schnoodle!!! :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

thankyou hunny xx


----------



## ijsos

Best of luck schnoodle


----------



## ijsos

Maratobe that really sucks. Hang on in there honey - it will happen for you and you will get some answers... thinking of you.


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun!
its very emotionally draining!
how are you hun?


----------



## claire911

fairygirl said:


> Good luck Maratobe!
> 
> I got my BFP today after our second cycle of using Pre-Seed!!!

:wohoo: Congrats!!!! How are u feeling? I was 2nd cycle of Pre Seed too :thumbup:

Maratobe - :hugs: sucks u cant see the specialist for a month but at least we're moving in the right direction :hugs:

schnoodle - good luck and welcome!

x


----------



## maratobe

yeah, im just in a place of confusion right now.....all my symptoms are still here.....doesnt make sense....


----------



## claire911

what symptoms have u got Maratobe?


----------



## maratobe

bloated, dull pains in my boobies, tired!......


----------



## maratobe

i know im crazy hahaha


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats fairygirl!!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

:bfn: well now thats out of my system we will continue trying hahahahaha god i think ive lost the plot!!


----------



## ijsos

Aw bad lack. Me too - no sign of af and it's really getting to me. I just wish my cycle would kick start itself and then at least I'd have some idea what was going on...


----------



## schnoodle

goodluck to all xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

FairyGirl!!! That is too exciting! :happydance: Wow - the girls on the newbie charting thread have got to be psyched!

Maratobe - I really hope you get some answers from the doctors, and loads of reassurance.


----------



## schnoodle

congrats fairygirl!


----------



## fairygirl

Claire, I am petrified and can't quite believe it! Oh and feeling :sick:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fairygirl, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

my OPKs will be here hopefully tomorrow or monday :happydance: YAY!! 
then i can join you girls lol :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I will be watching your chart too Mara xx


----------



## Claudia123

Hi. I got my package of preconceive the other day! I tried it out yesterday and we both liked it. DH didn't even notice until I told him after. I only used a tiny bit of it.

I was wondering how long this stays in you? I am asking because I don't want to track my CM incorrectly and confuse it with the preconceive. This might be TMI but a gooey glob came out today, but I got a negative OPK. Is this the preconceive? Thank you!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Claudia!

I find that I can clearly identify the preseed coming out after I use it. But my CM never gets to the Egg White stage, so it is pretty clear to me which is which. Sorry, that may not be very helpful for you! It is a good question - how can you tell the difference if you have EWCM?


----------



## maratobe

i find i can tell the difference between conceive plus and my own CM..... concieve plus is very slippery and doesnt feel like my own, plus i never get EWCM i only get creamy stuff!
good luck hun!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## claire911

This is gonna sound daft but Preseed always seemed quite "shiny" when it came out!!!! My CM is not shiny :haha:

fairygirl - I think thats how you're meant to feel, I still feel like that!!


----------



## blondee

Hi Ladies :flower:

I've been following your thread for a while (but found it too late to contribute!). I have just had my first month of using Conceive Plus and I got my BFP today!! :happydance:

It's still obviously very early days and i am praying that this one sticks, but i thought i'd add to this thread as i am officially a Conceive Plus fan!!:thumbup:

Good luck to you all and :dust::dust::dust:

M X


----------



## KimmyB

Yey congrats blondee!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Look at all these BFPS!!!!!


----------



## Reds05

Loving all these BFP's!!!

Have been looking into buying conceive+. Amazon sell it for 13.99 and that includes some OP tests and HPT's.

Think I will invest in some - spurred on by the success stories.

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: and loads of :dust: to those still waiting.


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

hi ladies 

We used pre seed for 3 cycles and didnt do us much good but never say never we will try it again when we start ttc in may!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks for the advice girls. I think I am going to have to take a closer look at preconveive to tell the difference. I still have EWCM, so I am guessing it is me and now preconceive. We haven't BD since Tuesday when we used it and I normally would today to keep up with the every other day, but think I might wait until tomorrow. I am on day 11 and O'd day 15 last month. 

Congrats Blondee! So encouraging to see so many BPN with preconceive. I hope this will be my month!


----------



## maratobe

blondee said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> I've been following your thread for a while (but found it too late to contribute!). I have just had my first month of using Conceive Plus and I got my BFP today!! :happydance:
> 
> It's still obviously very early days and i am praying that this one sticks, but i thought i'd add to this thread as i am officially a Conceive Plus fan!!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to you all and :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> M X

:happydance::happydance: congrats hun!!!


----------



## maratobe

well girls we are going away today....wont be back until sunday. we are off to my cousins wedding that we have been looking forward to for ages!!!! so no BDing for us this weekend lol but im still gonna temp just gonna write the temps down...i will see you all when we get back!!
:hugs: have fun!! xxxx


----------



## claire911

maratobe said:


> well girls we are going away today....wont be back until sunday. we are off to my cousins wedding that we have been looking forward to for ages!!!! so no BDing for us this weekend lol but im still gonna temp just gonna write the temps down...i will see you all when we get back!!
> :hugs: have fun!! xxxx

Have a lovely relaxing time :) We shall miss you so make sure you clock in when you're back :haha:


----------



## claire911

blondee - :wohoo: congrats!

Claudia - best of luck for O time...remember little is more ;)

Reds05 - get investing!!! I wish I had bought Pre seed sooner!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Claire - i've been looking at this thread for a while too. I used preseed for a while now without any luck (we dont use alot - and only externally instead of internally). I bought Conceive plus for this month so hoping it works its magic on me. :thumbup:


----------



## beanni #1

Hi All,

Haven't been on BnB in a while, busy time at work and trying to keep my mind off TTC.

A very big congratulations to all the new :bfp: I tired pre-seed for the first time this month so will see if it worked for us. Really hoping I can join you lovely ladies with a :bfp: of my own.

For the newly pregnant ladies did you take anything else or was it just the pre-seed / concieve +?

Thanks


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Blondee! Mara, have a great time. Beanni, I only took mother to be and omega 369 and honey and cinnamon occasionally. DF has been taking father to be for a few months. I gave up caffeine, artificial sweetners and alcohol. But really just let my body do its thing. Also I temped and used cbfm to pinpoint O.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Have a lovely time, Maratobe xo

Beanni, I only used Conceive Plus and temping..nothing else. And we only manage to BD 3 times in that fertile window, so I'm lucky!

Good luck to everyone :dust: It's so nice to see so many :bfp: and I'm sure there are lots more coming!


----------



## maratobe

im baaccckk!!!! who missed me lol
:hugs: how is everyone????
xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi everyone! first month using conceive+ and think I have the early makings of a bfp....I'm testing everyday to see lines getting stronger but will confirm with you asap!


----------



## maratobe

Nessicle said:


> Hi everyone! first month using conceive+ and think I have the early makings of a bfp....I'm testing everyday to see lines getting stronger but will confirm with you asap!

:happydance: hey hun thats great!! keep us updated!! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thankyou maratobe!! will defo keep you updated!!


----------



## fairygirl

Nessicle, :dust: Hope that line gets stronger! Is it in the gallery?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you :hugs: 

yep have yesterdays and today's in the gallery! 

yesterdays were taken about 8pm too!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Maratobe, how are you doing hun?

Nessie, congrats again haha..I'll never get tired of saying it.


----------



## faerieprozac

Used conceive plus last month but AF got me today :(

Will be using it again though. 

Congrats Nessi


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL faerie! It'll happen with Conceive Plus :D


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hi girls!

I'm new to this thread, so I hope its ok that im joining you :D

My DH and I are TTC after 3 losses, so were hoping to be able to get our miracle baby. This is our 1st cycle using Pre~Seed so we will see how it goes! I O yesterday or today and we got some good BD in :happydance: Hopefully we get a :bfp: this month and the little bean sticks! Its good seein all the :bfp: on here!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Jolley and good luck! Fx'd and keep us updated xo :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks PLB! :) Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you :D First month with that magic juice lol...well the *other* magic juice hehe.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha brandy you kill me lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ha ha!!! Thats awesome! Hopefully the juice works its magic on me too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It will!!! :D


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ha ha ok! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So you're in the states? I do miss em sometimes. Grew up there..DH is South African. I grew up in Oklahoma. I miss Taco Bell.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yeah I'm in Utah. How do you like it in Africa? Ha ha yea taco bell is good!! That sucks you dont have one there..maybe i can mail you a burrito or something lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol By the time it got here, it'd be all moldy..UGH

Postal service is soooooooooooooo slow. I seriously got my xmas gifts from back home in February!

SA is alright..it's still summer here right now. So it's been crazy hot. We're also doing renovations on our house, so the demo stage is sucking..house is a disaster area! But it'll all be worth it..and I'm glad I'm doing it now before baby comes.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol yeah a moldy burrito wouldnt taste very good..ha ha. Wow that is crazy it took that long! 
your lucky its summer there, its still winter here, but its warming up.. i cant wait for summer lol! Yea thats a good idea to do the renovations before the baby.


----------



## valoredei

JolleyGirl, where in Utah do you live?


----------



## maratobe

welcome to the new girls!!! lots of dust for you! :dust:
im back from my weekend away and it just went too fast lol but the wedding was gorgeous!!!!! loved every min of it, my cousin looked soo good and his bride was stunning!!
im on CD12 now and this month seems to be going fast! which is good haha
xxxx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I live right outside Salt Lake City. Have you been to utah?

Welcome back Maratobe :) Good luck this cycle on getting your :bfp:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad the wedding went well! You deserved a nice weekend away. :D


----------



## majm1241

Can I join? I am using pre-seed and this is my 2nd cycle using it. I am also using soft cups and it is my 1st cycle using them! :dust: 

I got my oving lines and smiley face today! Praying we do it this cycle!!! :kiss:

:dust: to everyone! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Ma! This is your cycle!!! :D


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls ill post some piccies of me there and some of the bride!!
my OPKs should be coming in the mail tomorrow im sooo excited!!! :happydance:
welcome majm1241 hope you get a BFP this month!!


----------



## claire911

Hello girls! Awww I've missed you all this weekend :)

Mara, glad the wedding was good. Hope u had a good relax! Piccies please :flower:

Nessicle - I shall be popping over to the gallery to have a look at your tests :wohoo:

Good luck to all the new ladies....obviously PLB and I are waving the banners for Conceive+ and Pre Seed :haha:


----------



## maratobe

piccies are on there way....just loading them lol


----------



## maratobe

here are some....the groom is my cousin corey and the bride is shay.

the first one is my family from left to right...connor (bride and grooms lil boy) kayla (cousin), brandan (cousin), my aunty anne, corey (cousin, groom) Shay (bride) uncle randal, adam (cousin) Kylie (cousin)
the 4th photo is kayla (cousin) kylie (cousin) ME! and then my sister samantha
the 5th photo is kayla, kylie, ericka (cousin in law) ME! and then my sister

more coming.....
 



Attached Files:







15015_373394190131_561350131_5429648_703390_n.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 9









15015_373394225131_561350131_5429651_1991624_n.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2









15015_373394315131_561350131_5429659_4945184_n.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1









15015_373394390131_561350131_5429665_825284_n.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 7









15015_373394420131_561350131_5429667_2751168_n.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## maratobe

1st photo is me and my OH
2nd photo is me and my cousin kylie
3rd photo is my OH and my cousin adam
4th photo is the boys waiting for the bride 
5th photo is the bride and her father
 



Attached Files:







15015_373394460131_561350131_5429672_6461163_n.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 8









15015_373394595131_561350131_5429690_1464108_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1









15015_373394620131_561350131_5429692_4417653_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









15015_373394645131_561350131_5429695_6596233_n.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4









15015_373394695131_561350131_5429701_3308434_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What a beautiful wedding! And you and OH are adorable!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

awww thanx hunni!!


----------



## beanni #1

Cool another Concieve + :bfp:

Do we know how many :bfp: are concieve plus and how many are pre-seed?
If I don't get a :bfp: this month with pre-seed i may switch to concieve +

Lovely pics mara, glad you had a nice break, looks like a lovely wedding :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Nice pics, maratobe your hair is cute, i like it :) Im in my tww...i hope it goes by fast!! Good luck to everyone! :D


----------



## valoredei

JolleyGirl, I lived in Utah! Went to school there. 

Maratobe, great pics. It looks sunny and warm! I'm so jealous!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Really? Cool! What city did you live in? And how did you end up in London?


----------



## valoredei

The bubble of BYU aka Provo :) I loved it for school.

My husband and I are here in London while he gets his MBA and then hopefully (FX'd) back to California/someplace warmer and sunnier. But we love London as well so we'll see what happens. 

Oh and we're also trying for our first...and I'm waiting for AF to show up any minute...and then onto Cycle 11!


----------



## Skidoosh

I can't wait to add my BFP here from using pre seed this cycle. I'm waiting for one more high temp and then I'll have my crosshairs and offically be in the 2ww. Good luck ladies! Beautiful wedding pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## maratobe

thank you all!!
good luck this month ladies! :dust:
im waiting for my OPKs to come today :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ha ha I lived in Provo by BYU for awhile..Its a nice area. Yeah I wouldnt mind living somewhere warmer. We want to move to St George. Good luck, hopefully this is your month!

Yay maratobe! Good luck to you this month too!

I am like 1 dpo and I have been having to pee alot and have had some cramping...hmmm


----------



## mamaxm

just bought preseed online a few days ago, i'm expecting it any day now! so excited to try it! the only thing i'm worried about it how much to use, i've heard using too much can hurt!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: mamaxm, I've never heard using too much is harmful, has anyone else girls?? Perhaps it's just me who's not heard it :wacko: But hopefully not. I just use little because a little really does go a long way! :wink: Don't worry too much, I'm sure you'll be fine :thumbup: To give you an idea...I use a 10p piece sized blob on DH and probably the same amount on my externally.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've never heard of that either! Too much may just make things too *slippery* but I don't think it can harm you at all hun. I did the same with Conceive Plus, I put a blob of it on DH externally and some on myself as well. Good luck! I have total faith in these lubes :D


----------



## Lorts

I think I am about 5DPO (I say 'I think' because I had +opk for 4 days and there was not any difference on the testers) 
We used preseed for the 1st time this month. The leaflet which came with the tube and it says that 'most women' use 3ml. I used about this much internally each time. I thought that was a good amount for us. We tried it externally but thought it dried out quickly and went sticky!

:dust: to you all. x


----------



## claire911

I dont think using too much is harmful, its just abit messy after ;)

Maratobe - fab pics! You and your OH will make lovely babies. I love a wedding!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Claire! How are you doing hun?

How's the rest of the preseeders and conceive plusers? :D


----------



## maratobe

my OPKs came today :happydance:
how are we girls??? 
my OH wants to book us both into the doctors this week cause he wants to go and get tested out! i love it when he talks serious about it lol
i have so much coneive plus left from last month, so i dont have to buy any more YAY!!!
very excited about this month girls!!
:dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so excited for you too!!! :dust: Tons of baby dust to you hun


----------



## maratobe

thank you my dear!!
keep a seat warm for me over there in first tri lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've already got one saved with your name on it :D


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I havent heard about it bein bad if you use too much, so i wouldnt worry about that. Maratobe how do you like concieve plus? If pre seed doesnt work for me this month I might try concieve plus next cycle.


----------



## maratobe

yeah its good!
i dont use it too much externally cause it goes a bit sticky but we use about a 10 cent piece inside me....its quite good!


----------



## claire911

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hey Claire! How are you doing hun?
> 
> How's the rest of the preseeders and conceive plusers? :D

I'm good thanks PLB, how are u doing? Feeling quite green these days :sick:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Feelin pretty green myself lol. But no complaints!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh you crazy chicks enjoying your morning sickness :haha: Hee - just kidding! I'm sure I'll be stoked about it if I am able to share in the joy :happydance:

Let's go team preseed and conceive +! I wanna see more BFPs!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

There will be lots more!!! I have a great feeling...besides the nausea that is ;)


----------



## stellababy

hi girls this is my second cycle using preseed, 9th cycle TTC... I was supposed to test this morning but I chickened out- AF was due yesterday, still not here, even though I have AF type cramps all week... Keeping fingers crossed! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Test test test!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck stellababy!


----------



## majm1241

OK! I am 2 or 3 dpo now! Wish me luck ladies! :dust: I hope we did it this time! :happydance: After using pre-seed, softcups and :sex: 8 times in 3 days... I hope it pays off well! :D


----------



## maratobe

ooh good luck testing hun! :dust:
and good luck with the 2WW majm1241 :hugs:

im doing great!! i am sooo shocked with how my OPKs are changing just after 3 days....i have a feeling that im acctually Oing earlier then i thought which could be the reason for not getting pregnant lol evern after 3 days of testing you can clearly see they are getting darker!! im shocked haha

how is everyone?? i have a day off and i went and spent money lol went and brought about 10 movies :happydance: haha

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, you definitely are ovulating much earlier!!! How exciting! :D


----------



## maratobe

its wierd to have so much understanding and control.....if that makes sense


----------



## mamaxm

it's so nice to see all the bfps in this thread! maybe i'll get lucky and be one of the ones that gets a bfp in the first month!
as to too much preseed hurting when TTC, i read online somewhere that too much makes it hard for the swimmers to get to? but if none of you have heard that maybe it was just one bad review. that takes a LOAD off of my mind, i've been worrying about using too much and killing my chances! still waiting to get it in the mail, should be here any day now, i also ordered 50 HPTS for $11!!!!!!!!!! so excited! it's better than christmas!


----------



## maratobe

lol at 50 HPTs hun :happydance:
good luck!!!!! :)


----------



## fairygirl

Maratobe, it is great to know exactly what is going on! When are you going to put your chart link in your sig missy?
Good luck majm, some crazy bd schedule you managed!


----------



## maratobe

i have too much stuff in my siggy haha
ill have to do some reorganising to fit it in hahaha


----------



## claire911

majm - 8 times!!! Blimey, u deserve a :bfp:!!!

fairygirl - How are u doing? 

Maratobe- glad the opk's are working out for u. I found them quite handy. they give u an interesting insight as to whats going on in your body plus I just liked to see a test stick actually go positive :)

stellababy - :test: :test: :test:


----------



## maratobe

lol i know what you mean....sometimes i like to think they are a HPT lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Soon enough you'll see that positive HPT :D


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Claire, 
I'm off work with a poorly throat. Started to feel sick a bit earlier, think I may attempt some soup. Make that feel really sick now. 
Exciting times, just hope our pregnancies run smoothly.


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hey just thought I would update, Preseed didn't work for us this month. Started spotting today bang on time as usual with AF expected to make full appearance on Saturday. Not put off though as Hubby really liked it. I will update again next month. Once the preseed has run out I may try conceive plus


----------



## stellababy

so I finally tested, with AF being 2 days late, and ..... got a BFP this morning! I still can't believe it!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Stella!!!


----------



## fairygirl

ooo Stella, brilliant news!


----------



## mamaxm

maratobe said:


> lol at 50 HPTs hun :happydance:
> good luck!!!!! :)


hahaha! i'm a poas addict, i usually start testing at 8dpo and then sometimes i'll test twice a day when i'm getting close to 14dpo :blush:


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Stella :wohoo:


----------



## Lorts

stellababy said:


> so I finally tested, with AF being 2 days late, and ..... got a BFP this morning! I still can't believe it!!!



Congrats!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Did you use pre-seed or conceive +?? How many cycles of using it did it take to get your :bfp: ????


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Stella! :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hurray StellaBaby! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## stellababy

Lorts said:


> stellababy said:
> 
> 
> so I finally tested, with AF being 2 days late, and ..... got a BFP this morning! I still can't believe it!!!
> 
> Congrats!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Did you use pre-seed or conceive +?? How many cycles of using it did it take to get your :bfp: ????Click to expand...


Thank you!! We were trying for 9 months, and this is the second cycle with preseed. Also we BD'd much less this month, like 2 times a week, and every other day during ovulation week. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on your BFP! :) I hope I get one this month too! ANd hope everyone else does


----------



## maratobe

congrats stella!! :happydance:


----------



## mrswilsey

CONGRATS TO THE BFPS! we are using preseed for the first time this month and i got my pos OPK today so im excited! even if it doesnt work my hubby and i love it!


----------



## lovealittle1

BIG conrtas Stella!! 

I just ordered some preseed the other day so hopefully it will arrive soon so we can use it this cycle!


----------



## mamaxm

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! save a seat for me in first tri, i'm hoping to be there soon!


----------



## shellie31

HI Ladies:D. 
Well i've read the thread right through & ordered some Conceive plus for next cycle,that's if i don't get a :bfp: this cycle. We've also been using soft cups since new year & as OH has a spinal injury & can only ejaculate on his back,i've decided to put a little bit of conceive plus inside me & also a bit in the cup. We've been ttc for almost 2 years & i never got a positive opk in that time, but since new year i've been using the persona monitor & it's great:happydance:,i think we were missing ov before cos the monitor's shown me that i ov earlier than i thought,so FX we're on the right track now:thumbup:. 
Congratulations to everyone who've gotten their :bfp:

:dust:
xxxxxx


----------



## claire911

:wohoo: another :bfp: Congrats Stella!!!! :)


----------



## maratobe

hi girls how are we going???
loving the 9 BFPs at the moment....hoping for many more to come!!
:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

HI Ladies.
Congratulations to all the:bfp:, heres to lots more to come:thumbup:.
Just a quick question about conceive plus. How much do you actually need to use? I've heard it can be a bit watery & i don't want to drown the :spermy:
Thanks.
:dust:
xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

we use just about a finger print size inside me... i know some ladies use it on hubbies aswell
good luck hun xxx


----------



## claire911

Hi Shellie, I'm not a conceive+ user but when I used Pre seed I would say less is more! A little goes a long way :)


----------



## maratobe

agreed!


----------



## kitjos

I used concieve plus for the first time last week and it was fine! However, when your in the heat of the moment - dont squeeze hard as it is just like water!! It went everywhere apart from where i needed it! :rofl: and although i did apply abit to me and OH we did stop half way through to top us as dries out quite easily (were so used to durex!)

Best lof luck ladies - lets hope for :bfp:


----------



## mamaxm

maratobe said:


> we use just about a finger print size inside me... i know some ladies use it on hubbies aswell
> good luck hun xxx

WOW that's it??!?!?! The kit I bought (and am STILL, a week later, waiting to get in the mail) says it's 8 uses, would you say more than that?


----------



## mrswilsey

mamaxm said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> we use just about a finger print size inside me... i know some ladies use it on hubbies aswell
> good luck hun xxx
> 
> WOW that's it??!?!?! The kit I bought (and am STILL, a week later, waiting to get in the mail) says it's 8 uses, would you say more than that?Click to expand...

OMG i get like 25 uses out of mine. but it just depends on personal preference. we use about 1.5-1.75 gm each time, any more than that DH says he thinks is too much. 

BTW i have used preseed for the first time this cycle and we LOVE it. we will use it either way just cuz we like it. (but hopefully we will get a :bfp: !!!) I am testing on the 22nd so ill let u know!!

EDIT: i am talking about preseed lol. are u talking about conceive plus? please excuse my ditziness..

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF U LADIES!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## mamaxm

i'm talking about preseed too. i thought it was a little pricey for only 8 uses, if i can get more out of it that's great! we bd ALOT around o so i need as much as i can get!


----------



## maratobe

yeah conceive plus is very much like water...very runny so if we use too much it sort of TMI runs out hahaha


----------



## mamaxm

haha! i can't wait to try it. i'm STILL waiting on it. ordered it over a week ago :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's forever to wait! Hopefully it gets there for O time :D


----------



## mamaxm

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> That's forever to wait! Hopefully it gets there for O time :D

i know i'm going crazy :( but i usually don't O until cd 15 and all i have to say is if it doesn't get here by cd 12 SOMEONE is going to have some negative feedback! :wacko:


----------



## maratobe

oooh hun i really hope it gets there in a few days! xxx


----------



## maratobe

my OPKs are getting much darker now!! woohoo bring on ovulation :happydance:


----------



## claire911

ooh maratobe....O time.....:wohoo: Get the Conceive+ ready!!

mamaxm - :haha: about the negative feedback! You should be able to demand things in time for O!!!!


----------



## trying42

Yes...all the hype is true. I had my doubts belive me...I thought there is no way this stuff will work like everyone says it will....but....after trying to conceive for almost 2 years I decided to give it a try just for the heck of it. We were fixing to start Clomid this cycle if we had no luck again. Sure enough this cycle we used Preseed and got our BFP before having to go with Clomid. I am so excited. I really did not want to go with Clomid so PreSeed was my last ditch effort and it worked!!! God is blessing our family with another little one. 

If you are wondering if PreSeed really works you should give it a try. It can't hurt and you may end up like me with a suprise BFP!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Trying42. This thread has been quite successful. Pre-Seed helped me too.


----------



## CandyApple19

Just wanted to say congrats to all with BFPS!!!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

yes! congrats to all the bfps!
claire911- i know! i ordered it during AF, 11? 10 days ago?! so infuriating! i also ordered 50hpts (from a different person) three days later and i got those today! WTF!
doing the sperm meets egg plan, starting it today and i'll have to start with no preseed! SO mad!


----------



## pink_bow

Can I join in this thread please?
After some confusing couple of weeks it looks like im going to O in the next few days hopefully! We are using concieveplus, lets hope it works x


----------



## mamaxm

hi pinkbow, are you temping or using opks?


----------



## pink_bow

mamaxm said:


> hi pinkbow, are you temping or using opks?

Just using OPKS at moment but am thinking of temping as well.

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I would suggest temping to anyone..it really helps you pinpoint ovulation! I never tried OPKs but know a lot of women either love them or hate them. Good luck to you both!


----------



## maratobe

well i got a pretty stronge but not quite positive OPK yesterday and todays was much lighter....hmmm should i count that as a positive and keep going to see if it gets darker?? 
ive been using conceive plus all week but we are using just a lil less then last month so hoping it is still alright!
xxx 
how is everyone??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not sure about how you should count it..never really learned the details to em! But you're definitely getting close!!! Less should be fine :D We didn't use much. and only BD'd 3 times in the fertile window.


----------



## maratobe

okies!! :happydance: i should be Oing very very soon though...YAY!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woot woot! *cheering for you*


Ugh I am so sick today lol...


----------



## maratobe

awww i cant believe your already 7 weeks...wow time has flown!


----------



## claire911

Mara, I would keep :sex: if the O is around the corner!

PLB - some days I'm sick as a dog and other days I'm fine :wacko:


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun!
we are doing it for 3 days then a day off...plus we have covered days this cycle that we didnt last cycle so maybe that will make a difference....i hope haha
:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

how is everyone today???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing alright..still nauseated but that's a constant thing for me here lately!

How are you hun? Is your name Mara? I should know this by now haha.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Alright ladies - since you asked : ) I'm two days late for my period and normal lp length and still getting BFN. What up wid dat? Aren't lp supposed to be very regular? Aren't my BFNs supposed to be BFPs? hee.


----------



## Skidoosh

Preseed worked for us! First cycle using it and I got my digi bfp today after 9 cycles of trying! :D


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wahoo Skidoosh! This was your last chance before DH deploys too, right?


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: Skidoosh!

Jaimie, lps are supposed to be regular, or only out by a day. Would be lovely if you got your BFP, how you feeling, I see your temps are falling?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, just wanted to let you know that I got my BFP today after first month of using conceive plus! It is very early days but just wanted to let you know.x


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo and another one!
Congrats KimmyB! Loving your chart.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats Kimmy!

FairyGirl - I'm feeling quite determined not to pay attention to the BFNs or temp drop (covers eyes and plugs ears) I'm hoping against hope because AF still hasn't shown :af: and I'm a couple of days past my normal lp length :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

big congrats skidoosh and kimmyb :yipee:


----------



## fairygirl

I have everything crossed for you Jaimie x
:dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw, thanks FairyGirl! I am really feelin' the love on the threads today - you gals are awesome!


----------



## Skidoosh

Well it was, but now he's leaving a couple weeks later so we would have had next cycle too, but I knew we wouldn't need it cause I wasn't taking not pregnant for an answer lol, but yes he leaves very soon. Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Lorts

Skidoosh said:


> Preseed worked for us! First cycle using it and I got my digi bfp today after 9 cycles of trying! :D

Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How much did you use? and where?? - Hope you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## maratobe

woohoo 2 more BFPs!!! congrats girls!!
brandy my name is tamara but most people call me mara LOL
im off to work...ill be back in about 8 hours haha
xxxx


----------



## Skidoosh

Lorts said:


> Skidoosh said:
> 
> 
> Preseed worked for us! First cycle using it and I got my digi bfp today after 9 cycles of trying! :D
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How much did you use? and where?? - Hope you don't mind me asking? xClick to expand...

I used the applicator, is that what you mean by where? :blush:
I used 1.5 all 3 times we used it and it was just right.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats to the new :bfp:s !!!! How exciting :D :D :D :happydance: This stuff is a true miracle!

Mara, ok..I like that :D Now I won't feel weird shortening your screen name haha. 

Lorts, I know you didn't ask me, but just so you get more input, I used Conceive Plus and only used it externally ..a bit on me and a bit on DH. Good luck!


----------



## maratobe

well girls i got a nice stronger line on my OPK so the conceive plus is coming our tonight and for the next few nights haha 
:happydance:!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0610.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mamaxm

bfps :happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i used preseed for the first time last night! i used some internally, and put some in the softcup.. i think i'll use less next time because i think i used 3 and alot came out. but the directions said to use 3.. 
congrats to our bfps! i'm so excited for y'all! save a nice cozy seat for me in first tri, i hope i get that first time preseed user luck!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lookin good Mara!!! Catch that eggy!

Good luck, mamaxm :D


----------



## baby_dixon

wow, I used preconceive plus for the first time tonight, and idk if its me just being healthier, this fertility vitamin supplement i've been taking, the preconceive or a mixture of all three but my CM is AMAZING. like seriously the most egg-white, elasticy CM i've ever had in my entire life. I feel like spiderman...like i could attatch it to a wall and walk away and it wouldnt break...its crazy!

lets see if it does the trick!


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!!!
:dust:


----------



## claire911

2 more :bfp: fabbylous!!!




mamaxm said:


> bfps :happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i used preseed for the first time last night! i used some internally, and put some in the softcup.. i think i'll use less next time because i think i used 3 and alot came out. but the directions said to use 3..
> congrats to our bfps! i'm so excited for y'all! save a nice cozy seat for me in first tri, i hope i get that first time preseed user luck!

I used 3 and it was messy!! Think I dropped to 1 in the end...did the trick ;)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woa baby_dixon - that is some serious cm you've got there! I would wait until after BDing to do the spiderman trick, might be a turn off if you try it in foreplay - hee : )


----------



## keepsmiling

my cm is fine n my hubby had low sperm mobilty but hes cut right down on drinkin n its gone bak up within normal range which is gr8!! but im stil thinkin of gettin some concive plus, 14.99 from boots, what a bargian, ill get sum 4 next cycle as im on day 8 and now on nights so wnt have time to get any, thats if i oualte at all, im temping but with doin the nites its hard to get a accurate reading, xx


----------



## majm1241

OMG Ladies!!! We did it!!! I knew it!!! I got me :bfp: @ 10/11dpo This morning!!! :happydance: :hugs: 

After 2 miscarriages in a row (Nov. & Dec. 2009), 2nd month using pre-seed and 1st month using softcups WE DID IT!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats Majm1241!!!


----------



## JESSIEBELL

keepsmiling said:


> my cm is fine n my hubby had low sperm mobilty but hes cut right down on drinkin n its gone bak up within normal range which is gr8!! but im stil thinkin of gettin some concive plus, 14.99 from boots, what a bargian, ill get sum 4 next cycle as im on day 8 and now on nights so wnt have time to get any, thats if i oualte at all, im temping but with doin the nites its hard to get a accurate reading, xx

Hi Keepsmiling can I ask you a question, my hubby has also come back with 47% motility apparently should be 50-60% and he is going again for a second test everything else came back normal, he has cut down on his drink,not that he was a big drinker anyway, he drinks maybe half a bottle of wine over a weekend with a few bottles of beer ( if that) and doesn't drink at all in the week. He is now taking wellman conception tablets and has cut out caffine. Do you do anything else to increase your hubby's sperm motility.
This is out second month of using preseed and hubby LOVES it:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

majm1241 said:


> OMG Ladies!!! We did it!!! I knew it!!! I got me :bfp: @ 10/11dpo This morning!!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> After 2 miscarriages in a row (Nov. & Dec. 2009), 2nd month using pre-seed and 1st month using softcups WE DID IT!!! I am so excited!!!

OMG!!!!!!!! YAY :D:D:D:D :happydance:

Congrats :D Happy and very healthy 9 months to you xo :baby:


----------



## majm1241

Thank you ladies! I am so excited!!!


----------



## sherlock

Hi all,

I've been a very recent lurker on here for the past month (moved from Confetti).

We've been trying for nearly a year, I have PCOS and very irregular cycles. We've been using a Clear Blue fertility monitor and I have had 3 peaks in the 9 months we've used it.

This month, we used Conceive plus for the first time, BDed on my first peak (then not after that because hubby was away) and guess what?!

BFP :happydance:

I am convinced the Conceive Plus did the trick :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

oooh fantastic hun! congrats xx


----------



## maratobe

majm1241 said:


> OMG Ladies!!! We did it!!! I knew it!!! I got me :bfp: @ 10/11dpo This morning!!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> After 2 miscarriages in a row (Nov. & Dec. 2009), 2nd month using pre-seed and 1st month using softcups WE DID IT!!! I am so excited!!!

:happydance::happydance: congrats hun!!

lots of BFPs at the moment!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow congrats!!!! This is awesome :D


----------



## claire911

Blimey girls, I can barely keep up with the :bfp: at the moment...its great!!! :wohoo:

Congrats ladies :)


----------



## maratobe

it is, they are going off everywhere at the moment its great!!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies,

just read all 55 pages of this post and am excited by all the:bfp:!!

I have just ordered some Pre-seed which should arrive early next week, plus some OPK's which I have never used before. Should be interesting! We are also trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month too.

I am only on CD1 so got a while to wait before we can try it out...but thanks for all the info on how much to use..I can see I would have made a terrible mess if I hadn't read these posts first!

Good luck to those still waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey ladies, mind if I join? This will be our second cycle using Preseed and I won't be testing for another two weeks or so (my cycle was crazy last time so I have no idea what's going on!).

Does anyone know the difference between Conceive Plus and Preseed? I didn't know if one had advantages over the other? :shrug:

Maybe we could keep track of the BFPs and whether Conceive Plus or Preseed was used to see if there's a pattern? :thumbup:


----------



## rai

Guess I should mention that I used preseed too and got a BFP this month (first month of ttc for baby#1). I didn't use the recommended amt (more like half) and I put some on hubby's shaft too (not the head). We BDed 6 days before OV, the day of OV and the day after OV. I used preseed during the BD on the days of OV and day after OV. I laid with my legs above the headboard for 30-40 min afterwards (I spent that time on BnB :))



Thanks for having this thread!! I learned alot about preseed from it (and as you can see ran out and got it!!) LOL.

I'm so excited!! 


Sending :dust: to all


----------



## pink_bow

congrats to all of you with :bfp:s xx


----------



## keyahopes

Hey ladies, hope to join you all soon. I have had preseed for 2 months but never got around to using it. Yesterday I even had it all out ready!! The plan was to put some in after foreplay. But it just didn't feel right to stop in between and siiiigh we didn't use it AGAIN! 
Any suggestions? Do you think its better to use before you get started? 
Congratulations to all the BFPs! My close friend got a BFP the first month of using preseed after 4 months of trying. She swears by it :) I hope I can join the BFP club, as can all of you.


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hello we are on our second month using preseed ( trying for nearly a year with out it!) do you know if the lube goes off? I have kept the cap on tight since we last used it, just wondering if it had a shelf life after opening?? Good luck everyone.


----------



## majm1241

Y'all, We used pre-seed and SOFTCUPS this month! Just pre-seed last month and did not work for us but the softcups really did help this time too! I would recommend using softcups with the pre-seed too!

This makes it official! :happydance:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-37.jpg


----------



## maaybe2010

Anyone know what the percentage is for this thread yet? O:)

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful digi you have there :D

Nope, not sure..and I'm far too lazy to backtrack and see....sorry! lol..I hope someone does it. I'm curious to see the tally.


----------



## keyahopes

Maaybe thats you job :) I know you did a good job with counting the % BFPs everymonth.
Go for it and enlighten us! After all, you do need a break from your dissertation. BTW I know you are late for AF, ask it to stay awayyyyy.


----------



## maaybe2010

I know I was hoping I wouldn't have to do it this time! lol :laugh2:
Haha I've just LOST some of it :shock:
Thanks hun :)

I may give it a go in a day or two if noone else does but I can't be bothered right now :blush: lol

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

I just double posted lol x


----------



## NikkiCC

Hello Ladies!

Well I just got done reading ALL 56 pgs of your posts. And I hope nobody minds me joining in! I feel like I know everyone so well already, esp claire911, peacelovebaby, mara, and many others!

So to let you all know where I'm at (in as few words as possible! lol!). I'm TTC #4 after the loss of my 3rd child. Cole Robert passed at 4 months 4 days old due to SIDS. It was horrible...So I am nervous, afriad, excited, scared, and esp GUILTY trying for another baby. So I am on my second cycle trying, actually I really should say my first because we decided to start trying later in my cycle and I think I might have caught my O but obviously it didn't work! Anyways I am charting on Fertility Friends. Its my first time keeping track of anything. To be honest I don't even know how I got preg before without doing this. I just always guessed and BDed as much as possible. It does get tiring though...

So I noticed a lot of you have actually been getting BFP's after just one or two months of using preseed or conceive plus! I have been looking into this and this is how I got through to BnB. I am also new to BnB. 

I have a few questions...I have no problems what so ever with my CM. I get EWCM and all that good stuff. So no I don't "need" it. But I was thinking that maybe using it could increase my chances that it will happen right off. I know I shouldn't get to that frustrated stage, which Im not. Just feeling impatient...So I am not sure though....I am on CD4 and my cycle last month was only 26 days and is usually 28. So they are prediciting I will O on the 27th. I don't have much time to decide what I want to do. I am really probably gonna order it. But I am wondering also if anyone knows if it could actually hurt my chances using it since I don't need it?

Thanks ladies...sorry so long...just feel like I know all u guys so I wanted you to know me! 

Nikki


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki,

Welcome to BnB and welcome to this thread!

First off, I am so very sorry for your loss. :( I lost a baby sister to SIDS (I know it's not the same thing) but just saying..I can only imagine how hard that must be for you. If you'd ever like to talk, I'm a great listener. :hugs: Don't feel guilty for trying for another baby. You know you're not "replacing" your son at all..it's normal to feel as you do, but try to be gentle with yourself. My mother went through the same thing. She lost our sister at 5 months old and got pregnant a few months later with my brother who is now 22 years old with a baby of his own! There is hope for you. xo

If you have ample ewcm, I am guessing that you probably don't need these lubes..but then again, it may help! I really don't know lol. I only used it because we always use some type of lube and I didn't get very much ewcm. I'm glad that you're temping, as it really helps pinpoint ovulation..rather than relying on a generalized calculator. 

I would say if you want to order some, either one, then you should! What harm could it do eh? :D

All the best and if you have any questions, ask away. We all try to help each other here. Looking forward to getting to know you better <3


----------



## Claudia123

Add another BFP to the list! I used preseed this month and here we are with a positive! We also had sex several days before I ovulated and I thought I missed the opportunity to get pregnant. So, it worked!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Claudia xxx


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks! And I was so concerned because I actually meant to by conceive plus, but bought the other stuff by accident. I thought the preseed wouldn't work as well, and I guess I was wrong. It sure helped that sperm stay in place and wait!


----------



## lovealittle1

Wow this is such an inspiring thread!! Congrats to all the :bfp: 's We used preseed for the first time last night and after reading all this I am very excited!!

Keya  I know exactly how you feel about having to stop to use it! We have had it for a week now and that is the same reason we hadnt used it. We typically just go with the flow and dont truly ever plan to bd. Last night was our first time in like 6 years actually having a plan  we kinda giggled about it actually. I used it before we got started and it went well. I filled the applicator to the 2 line and I think it was a good amount.

:dust: to all


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, another :bfp: !!! This is so awesome :D Congrats Claudia..happy and very healthy 9 months to you :D


----------



## Claudia123

Thank you so much!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Claudia!!!!


----------



## NikkiCC

PeaceLoveBaby:

thanks so much for ur encouraging words. It is very appreciated. Just knowing that ur mother conceived another child 3 months later makes me feel like I'm not alone in wanting another child so soon. I know this will sound crazy but I worry about what other ppl will think but really it's none of their business. One of my friends told me that it matter if u got preg a month after Cole passed or ten years someone is always going to have something bad to say. Ppl talk and that's the way it is. My son passed on November 25, 2009. So I guess well be going on 4 months this month. And I like how u say I'm not doing it to replace him cuz nothing ever will. I mean my DH and I wanted a large family anyways. So we were going to have more kids. I just don't know. After u suffer the loss of a child strange thoughts cross ur mind. Things that u never thought you'd think. 

So I wanted to ask u how ur preg is going? As I was reading thru this whole thread it was funny cuz I was excited to read more to see if u got preg. I never thouht these message boards would be fun. But I like stalking charts and stuff I think it's great! Anyways I hope u aren't getting morning sickness! For my two girls I was sick in bed for 5 months until I got IV fluids then I felt fine. With my son I got sick a little but just for a week and it wasn't bad at all!


----------



## NikkiCC

Congrads Claudia!

Hey I hope u don't mind me asking. But I am really really leanin towards trying pre seed. However I get EWCM so I guess I don't really need it. So I am just curious if u used it b/c u needed lubrication or if u used it to just increase ur chances? 

I am really wanting to get it and prob. Will everyone says it can't hurt to try. But unfortunately FF is predicting to will O next Thursday. So considering pre seed prob won't ship until Monday I will most certainly not get it in time cuz Monday or even sooner we will start BDing. 

To all BFPers: did any of u use it just to increase ur chances or did u really need it? Thanks!

Congrads again Claudia! U must be ecstatic! Did u TTC fo a long time?


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks Nikki. I do have EWCM and used it only to increase my chances. We only BD on day 7, 9 and 12 this whole month and I think I ovulated on day 15. I even had a negative OPK on day twelve and we didn't BD at all on any on my positive OPK days. 

It's technically only our second month of trying and I really am quite shocked at how quickly this happened for us. I just turned 30 and H is 35, so we thought it would take awhile.


----------



## majm1241

NikkiCC said:


> Congrads Claudia!
> 
> Hey I hope u don't mind me asking. But I am really really leanin towards trying pre seed. However I get EWCM so I guess I don't really need it. So I am just curious if u used it b/c u needed lubrication or if u used it to just increase ur chances?
> 
> I am really wanting to get it and prob. Will everyone says it can't hurt to try. But unfortunately FF is predicting to will O next Thursday. So considering pre seed prob won't ship until Monday I will most certainly not get it in time cuz Monday or even sooner we will start BDing.
> 
> To all BFPers: did any of u use it just to increase ur chances or did u really need it? Thanks!
> 
> Congrads again Claudia! U must be ecstatic! Did u TTC fo a long time?

Hi Sweetie! :wave: Welcome! I did not need the pre-seed because I normally get plenty of EWCM but I used it and Softcups and it worked! Pre-seed was the 2nd time we used it and softcups was the 1st time we used it! I would HIGHLY recommend getting both! :happydance:


----------



## daisy31

I hardly have any EWCM at any time of the month, will preseed help? Can i still get pregnant without some kind of lubricant?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NikkiCC said:


> PeaceLoveBaby:
> 
> thanks so much for ur encouraging words. It is very appreciated. Just knowing that ur mother conceived another child 3 months later makes me feel like I'm not alone in wanting another child so soon. I know this will sound crazy but I worry about what other ppl will think but really it's none of their business. One of my friends told me that it matter if u got preg a month after Cole passed or ten years someone is always going to have something bad to say. Ppl talk and that's the way it is. My son passed on November 25, 2009. So I guess well be going on 4 months this month. And I like how u say I'm not doing it to replace him cuz nothing ever will. I mean my DH and I wanted a large family anyways. So we were going to have more kids. I just don't know. After u suffer the loss of a child strange thoughts cross ur mind. Things that u never thought you'd think.
> 
> So I wanted to ask u how ur preg is going? As I was reading thru this whole thread it was funny cuz I was excited to read more to see if u got preg. I never thouht these message boards would be fun. But I like stalking charts and stuff I think it's great! Anyways I hope u aren't getting morning sickness! For my two girls I was sick in bed for 5 months until I got IV fluids then I felt fine. With my son I got sick a little but just for a week and it wasn't bad at all!

Gosh so it hasn't been long since you lost your son. My heart truly goes out to you. I admire your strength in going for what you want and not letting what anyone says stand in your way. Like you said, no matter when you do it, people will talk and will say whatever they will say. Don't let it hurt you..it isn't their life to live, its YOURS! Your son will always be with you.

My pregnancy seems to be going alright. I do have morning (more like all day sickness) but today it hasn't been TOO bad..only slight nausea. So that's exciting! lol. Maybe I'm past that stage now??? I sure hope so. With my DD I never got sick once. This is my 2nd pregnancy but feels like my first cuz DD is 10 years old now! My how time flies. Huge age gap, but she will be a great help to us anyways. :baby::flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

daisy31 said:


> I hardly have any EWCM at any time of the month, will preseed help? Can i still get pregnant without some kind of lubricant?

Yes! Preseed and Conceive Plus will both help you if you have very little EWCM. There is, of course, still a chance if you don't use any lubricant, but it may be much less than if you did have adequate EWCM. There are natural ways to increase it..I think you can google Evening Primrose Oil and grapefruit juice (I think??) and read up on how they can help you. Be sure to read up carefully though, as I think you would only take EPO until ovulation. I'm not too sure though, because I didn't study it myself..Its just what I picked up on the boards here n there.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
congrats claudia :happydance:
nikki im so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
how is everyone?? i think i have officially ovulated :happydance: my temp shot straight up this morning so it better stay up lol
xxx


----------



## majm1241

:happydance:


----------



## libbymarks198

Hi everyone i am new to this thread, I have just purchased some pre-seed and a saliva ovulation kit, so i am very very positive for this month... i can feel i will have a little baby for christmas!! lol wishful thinking...

i hope it works i have only got 3 packets of pre-seed, (thats how they sell it in NZ) so that is only 3 goes.... but if i use the ovulation tester corectly i will know when to use the pre-seed... all this ttc stuff is driving me crazy i have learnt so much in the past 2 months


----------



## maratobe

hope everyone is well girls!!
see you all in the morning xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya! :hugs: to all you girls. Gah I missed this site when it was down...didn't know what to do with myself.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hey Glad to hear lots of you are getting :bfp: Unfortunately AF showed up for me on friday, so I will be trying again using PreSeed. I heard taking robitussin helps your cm so I am gonna try it this cycle. Has anyone tried it before??


----------



## claire911

Man do I regret going AWOL all weekend...soooo much to catch up on!

luckyD - glad we could help with thread :) I never thought this thread would still be running when I started it!!!

ladyofrohan - join away! I dont actually know the differene between conceive+ and preseed.......i just opted for the one I could lay my hands on first :haha: even then I had it in my drawers for 3 months before I used it :dohh:

rai - :wohoo: congrats!!!

keyahopes - i used preseed and i tried to put it in before foreplay or anything else...sometimes we'd forget but I'd mostly remember to do it. Not exactly spontaneous though :haha:

claudia123 - :wohoo: congrats!!!!

NikkiCC - welcome :hugs: I used preseed because I was getting desperate and not really for any other reason! I was getting CM and I didnt think a little extra help would hurt the :spermy: :) I got my :bfp: on the 2nd cycle of Pre Seed but the 6th month of TTC. I am SURE it did the trick!!!

Daisy - as PLB says grapefruit juice and EPO will help with EWCM but they were taking too long for me :haha:

libbymarks198 - :thumbup: for the Pre seed. Best of luck. Let us know how u get on!!

maratobe - awesome news about the eggy! I expect not to hear from u for a few days while u try and catch it ;)

x


----------



## Claudia123

Hi Maratobe. Your chart looks very nice! Baby dust to you!


----------



## majm1241

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Hey Glad to hear lots of you are getting :bfp: Unfortunately AF showed up for me on friday, so I will be trying again using PreSeed. I heard taking robitussin helps your cm so I am gonna try it this cycle. Has anyone tried it before??

Have you thought about using soft cups too?


----------



## LuckyD

Hey Ladies,

congrats to the all the :bfp:!!!!!!

My pre-seed should be arriving in the post today..exciting! Due to start BDing around the end of the week so will see how it goes...

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## claire911

I have been through all the pages (and found a couple of not logged :bfp: ) and have put on page 1 the Pre seed v Conceive+ winner....so far.....!


----------



## maaybe2010

You haven't put how many people were using each one though, do you have that? O:)

I bought my first Concieve Plus yesterday :)

xx


----------



## maratobe

YAY for the stats on the front page looking awesome! but you forgot little miss peacelovebaby lol she got her BFP using conceive plus!!
hope everyone is well and lots of baby dust :dust:
claire and brandy how are you girls?? 
xxxx


----------



## keyahopes

Hey claire good job with the stats!! So I was hoping to join the preseed users club at least today, but once again didn't happen. Ohh well, there's always another cycle!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I tried Pre Seed last month but i didnt get pregnant so I just bought some Conceive plus and am gonna use that this cycle. Do you use it just like Pre seed and put it in internally or are you just supposed to use it externally?


----------



## maratobe

you can use it both ways hun!
i just put a bit inside myself, we are on our 2nd month using it!
good luck :dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mara, chart is looking good..do you think you OV'd yesterday or what?

Fx'd for you bigtime xo

I'm doing alright..the nausea has slowed down the past couple of days..it still comes and goes but not as bad. I haven't needed my super duper magical anti-nausea syrup lol. Hate that stuff. So we're doing well :D My scan is in 2 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## libbymarks198

i have just ordered some pre seed am so excited i hope it works!! it is so expensive here in NZ


----------



## maratobe

good luck libby!! :dust:

i think that i Od CD22 cause my OPKs have gone back to very faint, but i didnt have a temp rise till day 24, so i think FF will say i Od then. but im gonna have a longer cycle....which sucks but its gonna be good to see where my temps go from here lol
thats sooo awesome about your scan, i cant wait to hear how it goes!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I'll be stalking your chart for sure! 

And of course, will let you know how the appt goes hehe. Hope we get a pic or something.


----------



## maratobe

hope you do too hun!! how exciting :happydance:


----------



## libbymarks198

how does charting work i might start that when af arrives


----------



## claire911

maratobe said:


> YAY for the stats on the front page looking awesome! but you forgot little miss peacelovebaby lol she got her BFP using conceive plus!!
> hope everyone is well and lots of baby dust :dust:
> claire and brandy how are you girls??
> xxxx

I had put Brandy under PLB :haha: Changed it now! I'm OK but still abit :sick: :)

How are u doing poppet?

:flower:


----------



## claire911

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah, I'll be stalking your chart for sure!
> 
> And of course, will let you know how the appt goes hehe. Hope we get a pic or something.

Let me know too!!! Its grand seeing the little bean :cloud9:


----------



## maaybe2010

Claire911 do you have the % for each?
O:)

xx


----------



## lime

hi ladies, im new to this thread, hope you dont mind me popping in :) im from ireland, and i was wondering is there any irish women on this tread , who could tell me where to purchase Preseed or concieve +? any help much appreciated :)


----------



## maratobe

if you search google for it, you will find you can buy them online, i brought mine from my loacl chemist but im not sure about over in ireland! good luck hun!!

claire and brandy i cant believe you girls are 8 weeks thats increadible!! :hugs:
i was talking to isaac last night and he said he is over trying...he just wishes it would happen cause he cant take the let down anymore....poor guy, i know how he feels :(
xxxx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ok thanks Mara, i hope it works for me this month. Good luck to you, I hope you get a :bfp: this month


----------



## maratobe

thanx! you too hun, we need some more BFPs in here lol


----------



## maaybe2010

lime - I'm not sure if you have Boots the chemist/shop in Ireland?
You can buy conceive plus from there O:)

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I ended up ordering mine online.


----------



## keyahopes

Soo I think I can officially join the preseed club. We just used it once, but I think I was Oving yesterday. If I get a BFP (fingers crossed) then I will attribute it to the preseed!


----------



## faerieprozac

18 bfps??? Oh my gosh!! haha


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lime said:


> hi ladies, im new to this thread, hope you dont mind me popping in :) im from ireland, and i was wondering is there any irish women on this tread , who could tell me where to purchase Preseed or concieve +? any help much appreciated :)

Hi Lime, 

Im from Ireland too (live in the North now but from the republic). When you go on the Preseed site it gives you a list of chemists in the Republic that sells preseed (it lists them by county). You can also buy online from that site too. 

https://www.preseed.ie/buy_now.html

Hope that helps.

Oh and you can get Concieve Plus from Boots.


----------



## maratobe

how is everyone??
xxx


----------



## lime

Thanks ladies :) i will have a look at that site now,:thumbup:

how are you all getting on TTC?O:)


----------



## maratobe

going good, just pottering along lol
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5599/babyscan1.jpg

lil Bubs :D
All went great! heartbeat was beautiful. Siiiiigh


----------



## claire911

Awwwww PLB, very cute!!! Its fab seeing the heartbeat isnt it :cloud9:

Mara, how are u doing? All well here. Managing to keep Tinker happy so havent thrown up today...little and often seems to be the key!


----------



## SimplyRhi

Hi Ladies

I know it's a bit late in the cycle, but DH and I have used Conceive + this month and I am due my BFP (PMA) in 7 days!! Will let you know how i get on!! :)


----------



## maratobe

OMG brandy look at that!!!!!! its the most adorable lil bubba, looks sooo happy settled inside you lol
claire and brandy i will be stalking your whole pregnancy now LOL
good luck simply!! :dust:
i want this week to be over so i can be pregnant LOL


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - I am 3 dpo and used preseed 4 times this cycle 3 times right before ov and once the day of ov - here's hoping!!! :dust: to all


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun! hope you caught that eggy!! :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

My conceive plus still hasn't arrived :hissy:
What if it doen't come in time :shock:


----------



## maratobe

oooh no!! i hope it does hun! xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Me too!
:)


:dust:
xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haaaaaaate waiting on the mail system!


----------



## maratobe

i know they dont understand the importance of our products lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Seriously lol.

How are you doing this morning, Mara?


----------



## maratobe

night here lol but good just finished work not long ago! so having some tea now....got 3 days off work now WOOHOO haha
that just means more Bnb time haha
how are you hun??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh yeah, I get all the times mixed up. Grr lol. It's nearly noon here.

3 days off? That's awesome!!!!

I'm doing alright. I think MS is calm today..thank goodness, cuz yesterday was horrific.


----------



## josey123

Hi just a quick question its our 5 month ttc and looking into using something like concieve plus or preseed next month as witch got me last night which one do u recommend? and where can i buy these products???? thanks congrats on all ur :bfp:


----------



## claire911

josey123 said:


> Hi just a quick question its our 5 month ttc and looking into using something like concieve plus or preseed next month as witch got me last night which one do u recommend? and where can i buy these products???? thanks congrats on all ur :bfp:

If you're in the UK then Boots sell them. I think some girls have also got them off ebay and amazon :thumbup:

Maratobe - lovely avatar poppet...awwwwww :)

PLB - my MS seems better when I try and remember what Tinker doesnt like! :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

So we used our pre-seed today for the very first time :thumbup:

It was great, easy, not too slippery, everything worked perfectly!

The pre-seed I have comes in applicators which are already filled - is that what everyone else has? Because I thought some people weren't using the whole amount each time they BD'd. It says on the packet not to re-use it, so I thought maybe there are different kinds you can get?


----------



## maratobe

good luck luckyD!! :dust:

im glad your MS has settled down girls!! :happydance:
im about 5 to 7 days from testing....bring it on i say LOL


----------



## lovealittle1

LuckyD said:


> So we used our pre-seed today for the very first time :thumbup:
> 
> It was great, easy, not too slippery, everything worked perfectly!
> 
> The pre-seed I have comes in applicators which are already filled - is that what everyone else has? Because I thought some people weren't using the whole amount each time they BD'd. It says on the packet not to re-use it, so I thought maybe there are different kinds you can get?

The pressed I bought comes in a tube and you fill the applicator yourself. I ordered it off of ebay. I am in Canada btw.


----------



## lovealittle1

mara - 5-7 days till testing how exciting!!! I have 3 days off work too!!

josey - I cant speak for conceive plus but we used preseed for our first time this cycle and we were very happy with it. We ordered it off of ebay.

peacelovebaby-what a great scan pic you got - congrats bubba is soooo cute!!

maaybe - I hate waiting for the mail too! I am sure it will come soon - can you track it? - I see that you are in the UK - atleast you get mail on Saturdays!!

:dust: to all


----------



## ijsos

LuckyD said:


> So we used our pre-seed today for the very first time :thumbup:
> 
> It was great, easy, not too slippery, everything worked perfectly!
> 
> The pre-seed I have comes in applicators which are already filled - is that what everyone else has? Because I thought some people weren't using the whole amount each time they BD'd. It says on the packet not to re-use it, so I thought maybe there are different kinds you can get?

Hi there - my preseed was from Amazon and is in a tube with some fill-yourself applicators which is great because you can be in charge of how much to use... good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm testing on 9 April! 2nd cycle using conceive+ (along with softcups 3rd cycle and SMEP 1st cycle)!


----------



## maratobe

good luck girls!!
hope we have a few more BFPs in here very soon!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We will have!!! :D


----------



## maratobe

geeez brandy 9 weeks!!! oh my your gonna end up having that lil baby before i get out of TTC LOL


----------



## claire911

Good luck girls :thumbup:

Need more :bfp: :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know! I can't believe I'm 9 weeks. Almost in the 2 digits..yaaaay! Yet it still seems slow to me lol. I look 5 months along already. Yikes!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

*bump for the newbies*!


----------



## Claudia123

Yay! I am so happy to see more BFPs here!


----------



## claire911

Nessicle said:


> I'm testing on 9 April! 2nd cycle using conceive+ (along with softcups 3rd cycle and SMEP 1st cycle)!

Fingers crossed for u poppet. Keep us posted!! :)


----------



## maratobe

well my temp has slowly been rising everyday after i had a big fall lol
xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## lime

maratobe said:


> well my temp has slowly been rising everyday after i had a big fall lol
> xxxx
> :hugs:

awh, thats great to hear :) best of luck :):happydance:


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun!!
when are you testing??


----------



## lime

maratobe said:


> thanx hun!!
> when are you testing??

hi maratobe, im not testing till 11 april:coffee:
the wait will be soo long for me, im only new to BNB, find its a great thing, so much inspiration and its great to share with people in the same :boat:.
how long have you been ttc x:flower:


----------



## maratobe

it is i love this place, been here since jun 2009!!
we have been trying since august 2008, so 18 cycles.....way too long haha
ive only been using concieve plus for 2 cycles now and temping for 1 so kinda new at that!
i hope to be testing in about 4 days now!!
:dust: good luck hun, i know the 11th seems like so far away but it will go quickly!!


----------



## lime

maratobe said:


> it is i love this place, been here since jun 2009!!
> we have been trying since august 2008, so 18 cycles.....way too long haha
> ive only been using concieve plus for 2 cycles now and temping for 1 so kinda new at that!
> i hope to be testing in about 4 days now!!
> :dust: good luck hun, i know the 11th seems like so far away but it will go quickly!!


awh thanks, im keeping the faith :) i was ttc 3 years ago for a couple of months, an my partner fell ill, so we put it off till he was full recovered! took till last month to get all clear to ttc again:) so here is hoping we get a little ray of sunshine to brighten our days together :baby::dust::dust:to you :)


----------



## maratobe

oooh good luck hun, im sorry your DH was ill :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## lime

maratobe said:


> oooh good luck hun, im sorry your DH was ill :hugs:
> :dust:


Thankyou maratobe, same too you xx:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mara, looks like you have a nice ID there, maybe :D


----------



## Liz5178

i used preseed for the first time last month, however, my ovulation date was wayyyy off (which I didn't realize until af arrived) so my bd timing was off as well (my husband is a firefighter and I sometimes don't see him for three days at a time which just so happen to be the crucial three days of my cycle last month)....I actually liked it so I will keep using it and hope that my timing is right this time :)


----------



## NikkiCC

Hey Claire911, mara, peacelovebaby, and everyone!

I've been MIA for a bit, but now I'm back! My daughter has been very sick, but is much better now except for a little bit of a cough. So ya its been hard, but here I am!

So anyways I am on CD13! I ordered my Preseed and Softcups last Wednesday and got them on Saturday, which was awesome. So last night was our first BDing using both. I put a softcup in right after, still held my tushie in the air for 30 mins, but then kept the softcup in all night taking it out first thing this morning. So I am also doing the SMEP. So its every other day until I see my + opk....

I gotta say I am very, very, very frustrated...Still no + opk! Yes, this is my first cycle charting, but still last month I noticed EWCM on either CD14 or 15. So I am assuming thats when I Oed. Well like everyone knows an opk will tell you 24-48hrs in advance when you will O. So obviously for me its not happening tomorrow...I think I'm just getting myself sooo worked up cuz of this charting and stuff. I took 3 opks today just because the first one I took at noon was pretty dark. I would say it was like one shade off from being identical to the control line. So I took another at 430 and another at 833pm. Well those tests were even lighter than what it was at noon! I still don't have any EWCM!!! Which is just crazy...So I don't know...Not really worried about the CM cuz I am using the Preseed regardless!

Anyways I'll say bye for now! I have to go back and read all the good info I've missed from everyone! Ladies keep for FXed that I O tomorrow!!! And that the preseed and softcups will get me my BFP!!! And for everyone else!!!

Nikki


----------



## NikkiCC

Man....I am developing a serious sore throat...can this affect my ttc chances?! I should in a couple of days... :(


----------



## maratobe

hey nikki good luck hun!!!! i hope you get that BFP very soon xxx :dust:

ive been having some very sharp pains in my uterus today hoping they are good signs!! 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Sorry ladies, AF got me, I'll be using conceive plus again this cycle.


----------



## maratobe

awww im sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi ladies, hope you dont me joining the thread.

We are now on our 6th cycle TTC and i ordered some pre seed last night. Was a little unsure if i should have gone with conceive plus or pre seed so hope i have made the right choice.

Any tips and advice would be great. Are you meant to just use it just around OV??

:dust: for everyone


----------



## claire911

Helly - better luck next cycle :thumbup:

Liz5178 - keep us posted on how u get on :)

Nikkicc - welcome back! Glad to hear your DD is better :) I wouldnt worry too much about the OPK's, i rarely had a positive on them and just went by my body in the end and when i thought the eggie must be around! Good luck :)

Mara - we are getting pretty close to testing now :happydance: Hope the uterus pain is a little bubs getting snug in there. How are things otherwise? I'm exhausted!!

Tinks - Some ladies use it every time they do the bad stuff but we just used it around my "fertile window" so about 10-14 days. All I will say is, less is more!!!!

PLB - how are u feeling? Still green or green and knackered?!

:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, welcome back. Sounds like you may have gotten DD's sickness! I don't think the sore throat will affect your TTC. I remember my throat being sore right after OV..and a stuffy nose. GL!

Mara!! Sharp pains are good pains ..sounds weird to say that :haha: But you know what I mean. Fx'd for you as always.

AFM, I had to go to the dentist today :( I didn't want to..wanted to wait till at least I was out of first tri, but they reassured me that the dental x-ray wouldn't harm baby..They put the lead apron on and all that as well. I just hope everythings ok. I was up ALL night with the toothache and just couldn't take it anymore. He did a temporary fix, to hold me over till 2nd tri when he'll pull it, probably. Stupid wisdom tooth!


----------



## maratobe

yep yep getting very close! im taking one in the morning acctually cause i took one tonight and i think i see 'something' but its now 1am so who knows what i see LOL

you are 9 weeks now WOOOHOOO!!!
:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

omg! how exciting..hope that "something" is darker tomorrow so you can really see :D

Yep 9 weeks! Almost in the 2 digits..woohoo! lol


----------



## maratobe

YAY!!! im so happy for you girls!!
i hope it turns into something as well but i better go to bed so it can be tomorrow already LOL
:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe Goodnight :hugs: Sleep well and post as soon as you POAS :D


----------



## maratobe

oh i will LOL 
night xx


----------



## Tinks85

claire911 said:


> Tinks - Some ladies use it every time they do the bad stuff but we just used it around my "fertile window" so about 10-14 days. All I will say is, less is more!!!!

I will keep that in mind thanks, cant wait for it to arrive and give it go. Might try it out before Ov just because i am impatient and courious :happydance:

Really hope pre seed brings me and everyone luck. I must say that reading this thread does bring me hope in pre seed/conceive plus.


----------



## maratobe

:happydance::happydance:
its faint.............its pink............but its there!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

maratobe said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> its faint.............its pink............but its there!!!!!!!!

Oh my god! Congrats sweetie! That is awesome news xxx


----------



## maratobe

im still looking at it LOL
i wish i could take a photo to show you girls but i cant at the moment :(
xxxx


----------



## wanababy2love

Hi Ladies,


Congrats to all of the BFPs!!!!! I have to say after reading page by page of this thread I went straight to amazon and ordered me some preseed and geritol complete, and even got 2 free pregnacy test with my preseed order....WHHOOOOO HHHOOOOO!!!! I'm siked! Today is cycle day 1 AF has showed her ungly head and I'm now looking forward to OV.
Also my friend just got pregnant after taking Geritol Complete multi-vitamin so I figured I will try that as well, so I threw it in the bag...lol... anything is worth trying at this point. I have been indirectly trying to conceive for about 3+ years but have been tracking and and really trying for 3 months and I have a positive attitude that this is my year to conceive!!!:thumbup: my :baby:

Well good luck to us all this month and lots of baby dust!!!!

I will def keep u posted!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

maratobe said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> its faint.............its pink............but its there!!!!!!!!


MAAARRRRRRRAAAAAAAA OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you. Take 10 more..and post pics.. :D Yayyayayayayayyayyaya :D :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

wanababy2love said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFPs!!!!! I have to say after reading page by page of this thread I went straight to amazon and ordered me some preseed and geritol complete, and even got 2 free pregnacy test with my preseed order....WHHOOOOO HHHOOOOO!!!! I'm siked! Today is cycle day 1 AF has showed her ungly head and I'm now looking forward to OV.
> Also my friend just got pregnant after taking Geritol Complete multi-vitamin so I figured I will try that as well, so I threw it in the bag...lol... anything is worth trying at this point. I have been indirectly trying to conceive for about 3+ years but have been tracking and and really trying for 3 months and I have a positive attitude that this is my year to conceive!!!:thumbup: my :baby:
> 
> Well good luck to us all this month and lots of baby dust!!!!
> 
> I will def keep u posted!!!!

Good luck with your pre-seed :D


----------



## 12bmommy

hi all,

I'm new to this forum. Tested today and it is confirmed that I'm OV today. Been TTC for almost 3 years now.. tomorrow will be exactly 3 years... as it is my wedding anniversary and the first day we TTC. Been on clomid for 2 months and this time round we are trying it with Preseed as I do get VERY dry there... Liked it and both DH and I find it very amusing... which is a good thing for us as it adds more fun in this very stressful time.
So excited with all the wonderful success story here.
Hopefully this will be the month that we've been waiting for!:winkwink:

Lots of baby dust to all :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

maratobe said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> its faint.............its pink............but its there!!!!!!!!

OMG :happydance: We need an update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claire911

wanababy2love - best of luck with the pre seed, keep us posted :thumbup:

12bmommy - welcome and good luck! Happy anniversary too :)

PLB - :cry: about the wisdom tooth. How are u today?


----------



## maratobe

thank you thank you im very scared!!!!!!!!!!
the test has dried and the pink line is still there.....it cant be an evap cause i didnt get anything on the next one but i took that one like an hour after this one and didnt get anything BUT i am only 10DPO!!!! im gonna wait a few days and take another one cause i have no money!! and i will try and post a pic tomorrow if i can get my camera off mum LOL


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mara! I'm still so excited for you :D Can't wait to see that darker line. You're still very early, as you know..so waiting a couple more days is best. 

12bmommy, welcome and good luck. I really hope this helps you. xo


----------



## maratobe

true!!! if i wait a few days it should be much darker!!!
oooooh this is nerve racking LOL xxx


----------



## maratobe

brandy did you say it was your wisdom tooth that was giving you hell??
cause mine is playing up something shock! it has been killing me for the past 2 days and nothing is taking the pain away!! :(


----------



## lovealittle1

mara - how very exciting!!


----------



## moxie08

Tinks85 said:


> Really hope pre seed brings me and everyone luck. I must say that reading this thread does bring me hope in pre seed/conceive plus.

Agreed, we're trying it for the first time this month, and I will be completely floored (in a good way) if it works.


----------



## claire911

Oooh Mara!!! I'm soooo excited :happydance: Pics would be fab in a couple of days :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

maratobe said:


> brandy did you say it was your wisdom tooth that was giving you hell??
> cause mine is playing up something shock! it has been killing me for the past 2 days and nothing is taking the pain away!! :(

Yep it has been giving me problems since a few days before my :bfp: actually..I totally counted it as a symptom! I'm sorry that you're in pain. I can DEF sympathize! Mine has faded slightly..its sore from them working on it, and I'm going back tomorrow for another filling. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## aragornlover8

I have a few questions about Preseed and I wondered if one of you gals could help me...

Did you use preseed every time you bd'd in your cycle? Or did you wait until ovulation?

Also, I was looking at amazon and some sell preseed with applicators and others sell it without. Do you positively need the applicator for it to work? 

Thanks for reading! Congrats on all the BFPs I see here!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I didn't use preseed, but from what I've read, you should def be using it close to, and during ovulation..personally I'd be using it everytime I BD'd, but then again, I know this stuff isn't exactly cheap. So the golden days would be the 5 days before, during and day after OV :D

As far as the applicator, I don't think that's absolutely necessary..I've read that some women just apply it externally to DH and to themselves, or try to put a bit in with their fingers (sorry lol)..that's what I did with Conceive Plus.

Good luck!!! Hopefully someone will have some real answers for you :haha:


----------



## aragornlover8

Thanks! I noticed it was a little pricey on amazon, but not much more than we would have spent on KY (when we weren't TTC, of course). 
I'm still iffy on ovulation as I only quit BCP a few months ago. I'll probably just be using it throughout my cycle as long as we buy enough. :p I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't hurt chances or anything.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No, def not..you can't use it too often :D

If you're not sure when you ovulate, I would really recommend temping..it's quite easy once you get the hang of it. And if you have any questions, theres a great thread on here about it (charting for newbies) and I can help as well :D


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats maratobe!!!! Thats great news, i really hope you have a healthy sticky bean.

Cant really advise arogornlover8 as this is my first month using pre seed but from what i have read it depends on your personal prefference. I was advised that a lot goes a long way. I think we are going to use it as and when we need to as lube and internally around ov.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## lylasmummy

I got my BFP today, after using PRE SEED for the first time this month!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Tinks85

lylasmummy said:


> I got my BFP today, after using PRE SEED for the first time this month!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx

Congrats, hope you have a healthy 9 months.

You have just given me yet more confidence in pre seed :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yayyyyyy! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## lylasmummy

Tinks85 said:


> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today, after using PRE SEED for the first time this month!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx
> 
> Congrats, hope you have a healthy 9 months.
> 
> You have just given me yet more confidence in pre seed :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, yes have confidence! It can and will happen, and Pre Seed helps in my opinion xx


----------



## aragornlover8

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> No, def not..you can't use it too often :D
> 
> If you're not sure when you ovulate, I would really recommend temping..it's quite easy once you get the hang of it. And if you have any questions, theres a great thread on here about it (charting for newbies) and I can help as well :D

I decided not to start temping until after my third cycle after BCP. I figured, as my cycle is likely to still be stabilizing, I would get the best results that way. I'm buying opk strips this week and I'll likely start tracking next week as far as that goes. 
Thank you very much for your help! I'm going to bug DH to put the order in tonight :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's cool :D Great..get on him about it lol..The mail system is so slow!


----------



## aragornlover8

I know!! :p Plus, it means I can join this cool thread. :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

I would also recommend charting aragornlover. This is only my secound cycle temping but fid it really helps and gives me something to concentrate on all cycle.

Cant wait to try my pre seed :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It took me forever to have a cycle after bcp..6 months! But right after my first period off it, I started temping..only took 2 cycles after that, along with Conceive Plus :D


----------



## NikkiCC

OMG OMG OMG Mara!!! I know how long you've been trying to for this! Congrads and hun I'm sure it will get darker! This is so awesome! I think I remember you saying its your second cycle using concieve plus right?!

Congrads to you other ladies as well!

Well for me I'm just irritated...bad...So like you guys know whats been going on with the opks and all that stuff....Well yesterday (CD14) I got the darkest line I've ever gotten but still not quite as dark as the control. Well then that night when I took my second one the line was so faint. So I thought yep the one this morning must've been a + and maybe the tests don't work that great for me. Well needless to say when I took a test today it was still dark and then tonight it was dark. I guess CD14 yesterday has been the absolute darkest, but how totally frustrating is this...

So I decided to really pay close attention to my body. So I know this is my first time charting and all that jazz, but I def know my cervix is high, soft and open. I haven't gottne the usual EWCM, but it is really watery and abundant. Also my temp decreased like crazy this morning. It went from 97.3 to 96.7. Which is the biggest drop I've had within my degree range. Also my (.)(.)'s are sore bad and I thought I might be having O pain. 

I talked to some ladies in FF and they said that some women never get a +opk. For some the wondfo's test strips don't work and other do. So apparently its nothing to fret about. So from looking at my chart everyone bets that I Oed today and tomorrow I will see my temp spike, but I have no clue...I'd be totally hilarious if I actually got a +opk tomorrow...Well I think we did great with BDing. Followed the SMEP. So tomorrow were gonna give it one last shot unless I really haven't Oed yet but even then we give it one last go. So I've used the preseed and softcups 3 times. Once today, once yesterday and then once the day before that. So I'm hoping this works ladies! Everyone else is getting BFPs first or second cycle so here's to hoping!!! 

This thread is just awesome and everyone accepts anybody into the group. Its a real breath of fresh air! Hope u guys aren't sick of my long rants yet, but I am just so nervous and paranoid about this...Its horrible waiting for your body to do something...I just wished these opks had worked out...Well I'll keep everyone posted, but I worry that there might be something wrong with me...I don't see how cuz I've had 3 children, but hormones do change...So will see what tomorrow morning holds!


----------



## maratobe

thank you sweety the pictures are in my journal now girls.....they are crap crap photos but i have showed 3 people and they can see the line and i cant be an evap! cause like i said i took a test less then an hour later after the first one and it didnt show anything no evap nothing! so this line must be real!!
good luck nikki! with my OPKs, the + i got was just my darkest OPK....and i just went with that cause they started to get lighter after that day!
:hugs:


----------



## NikkiCC

Mara: I know I already said this but I am just so happy for u! Before I started posting to this thread I read everything. And seeing that u got a bfp is just awesome! U are giving me great hope with using the preseed. So it's gd to hear that I'm not the only one not getting a +. So the only reason y I put + for yesterday is cuz like u said it was the strongest one I had in the morning and then that night it was so much lighter. Only problem is I did get a pretty dark one at noon and then at 7pm. So it doesn't make sense. At this point the only reason y I think I Oed today is cuz my temp dropped big time. It has never dropped that far in one shot. So my prediction will either be right and my temp will spike tomorrow or the next say or I'll get a + opk tomorrow. I've never charted before but for the last 3 months I gave tracked af and they've all been 28 days long except last cycle which was 26 but that's not a big diff. And last cycle I had ewcm at about cd14 or 15. This is driving me batty girls! 

Im heading to bed and hopefully tomorrow I'll have a better look at things! Night night everyone!


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!! i would be BDing just in case to make sure your covered!!!
xxx


----------



## maratobe

lylasmummy said:


> I got my BFP today, after using PRE SEED for the first time this month!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx

:happydance::happydance: congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mara, still so very happy for you :D I dunno how you've resisted testing again lol. I know you should wait, but I'm so very impatient!

I had a dream about a baby boy all night long..it was so beautiful. Cuddles, diapers, bottles (I'll prob be bottle feeding)..it was lovely. I'm happy this morning!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Also, Mara, where is your journal?? I can't find it!


----------



## maratobe

you found it LOL
awwwwww that sounds like a beautiful dream!!!
i told isaac that i am gonna buy a test tonight or tomorrow and he said i could LOL
the smile on his face was amazing when he saw the test LOL
it has not sunk in and it prob wont until i do another test....the reason i havnt tested is cause i havnt been paid yet hahaha
i wouldnt be far along at all....so im not pushing fate!
plus this month i didnt use as much conceive plus as i did the previous! :happydance:


----------



## le_annek

Good luck Maratobe :) so nice to read happy stories so early in the day :) xxxx


----------



## claire911

aragornlover8 said:


> I have a few questions about Preseed and I wondered if one of you gals could help me...
> 
> Did you use preseed every time you bd'd in your cycle? Or did you wait until ovulation?
> 
> Also, I was looking at amazon and some sell preseed with applicators and others sell it without. Do you positively need the applicator for it to work?
> 
> Thanks for reading! Congrats on all the BFPs I see here!

I used Pre seed during my "fertile" time, about 10 days. I did use the applicator but some girls dont and they still get results! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

maratobe said:


> you found it LOL
> awwwwww that sounds like a beautiful dream!!!
> i told isaac that i am gonna buy a test tonight or tomorrow and he said i could LOL
> the smile on his face was amazing when he saw the test LOL
> it has not sunk in and it prob wont until i do another test....the reason i havnt tested is cause i havnt been paid yet hahaha
> i wouldnt be far along at all....so im not pushing fate!
> plus this month i didnt use as much conceive plus as i did the previous! :happydance:

I must go and seek your journal out!!!
Bless your DH :) I sooooo can't wait for you to do another test even though I know its early days. When's AF due poppet? :hugs:


----------



## claire911

:wohoo: lylasmummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

prob tomorrow or friday!!
depending on which cycle im gonna have....35 or 38 day cycle....
:)


----------



## MrsH1980

FX Maratobe, you so deserve this!

Congrats to the other BFPs on this thread - read this thread back to front last week (all 70-odd pages! Phew!) and ordered Pre-seed off the back of it. We have been ttc for #1 for nealry 7 months and concern is starting to creep in. Started OPKs last cycle and will be starting again on CD10 this weekend. 

I think I have an EWCM problem (Sorry TMI but I always get to the 'watery and abundant' stage and then straight back to creamy/lotiony). 6 applicator pack of Pre-seed arrived yesterday so we're going to give it a go next week and see what happens. 

Not expecting miracles but it sounds like a great product with some pretty excellent success stories so it can't hurt right? 

PS: Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not at all!! Welcome and best of luck with your PreSeed. :dust:


----------



## aragornlover8

:happydance: I ordered my pre-seed last night along with a month's worth of smiley face opks! :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

we are at 19 bfp's wow - who is going to get the number 20????

:dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mara will be number 20 :D


----------



## maratobe

she prob wont!.....
got a nice negetive this morning! :cry::cry:


----------



## wanababy2love

It's gona be Me!!!! Pryaing for a BFP this month


----------



## maratobe

i take it back i take it back LOL


----------



## maratobe

maybe add me ??? :) ive feeling ok about it now!.....


----------



## le_annek

i'm loving the bfp's from pre seed!!!! please please god let this work lol xxxx


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi don't know whether I gave you my new testing date but I'll be testing on 8 April - used conceive+ again 

Thanks!


----------



## claire911

Mara mara mara, what is happening there???!!! :wacko:


----------



## claire911

Good luck Nessicle :)


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Claire!! Not holding out much hope but been doing SMEP and using softcups with the concieve+ lol so summat wrong if I'm not up the duff with all that :rofl: 

x


----------



## maratobe

i dont know claire! but its a faint line........im gonna take it as a positive for the time being.... :hugs:
good luck ness xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

mara - faint line is still a :bfp: You are number 20!!!


----------



## lightweight

We use pre-seed. took 3 months to conceive with it last time (though first month timing was a bit out due to various reasons - so poss really only 2) will be using it again - TTCing for first time since m/c this month!


----------



## Cookie dough

Wow this is one long thread to get through!

Just wondered if I could join you ladies?

This will be our 6 month/5th cycle TTC #2 and thought we'd give Pre~seed a go this time round. My box of goodies arrived this morning (CD8) so it's all systems go!

Had a random shorter cycle last month - 30days, normally 35/36 - so not sure what to expect this month. 

Ordered a CBFM too and the sticks came this morning but still waiting on the monitor :(

Congrats to all the ladies who have got their BFP!! Hopefully Pre~seed will be lucky for us ;)
CD xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, to you ladies :hugs: I hope it brings you as much luck as everyone else :D So sorry about your mc lightweight. xo


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i have been ttc for 6y i have a 10 y old i had a 6 week old but it was an ectopic whitch left me with on tube and 2 ovarys i have just orderd some preseed for next month if af shows here face but im only 5dpo at the min so i will let you all on if i use it fx for all of you to get a bfp xxx :) xxx


----------



## bumbugull

Hi! 
I'm new on here and was wondering if I could join you girls? 
We have been TTC for just over a year now, and never gotten a BFP so far. We have both been checked out and tha doctors couldn't find anything wrong with either of us... So I guess we're just unlucky! 

This is our first cycle using Pre-seed! I'm on cd 16, my cycle is usually around 34 days (but has been anything from 29-40 days so I never really know what to expect! Well this cycle I'm using ovulation tests and Pre-seed so hopefully this will be our month!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lots of new girls..welcome!

Fx'd for you all :D


----------



## californiamom

Hi ladies,

We just got our :bfp: using Preseed! We were planning to try SMEP this last cycle as well but our schedule was messed up and fell off the plan. The only thing we did different, aside from taking additional vitamins, is use Preseed. I have a friend that tried this last cycle as well (they were TTC for 18 months!) and she also got her :bfp:!

:dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Mara - so glad you are feeling better about your BFP : ) I'm very excited for you!

Welcome to all the new gals!

Congrats California Mom! Thanks for sharing the encouraging news about preeseed!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think everyone TTC should use one of these! lol


----------



## caz & bob

hope i get a bfp off it xx :) xx


----------



## le_annek

wow these stats are getting better and better xxx


----------



## aragornlover8

You girls are making me get my hopes up too much. :p Nonetheless, I am very excited about this cycle!

Either way I'm hoping it will make things... erm... easier... in the wee hours of the morning before hubby goes off to work. :haha:


----------



## roxie78

After reading this thread, I ordered some preseed off Amazon last night for next month cos I am already convinced that this month is not gonna happen even though I haven't had my temperature rise yet.. I'm so positive lol! Fingers crossed for next month then! :)


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm very sad, AF got me today, second cycle using conceive plus, first cycle doing smep... I feel like giving up. 

Congrats to all bfps though xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Calimom!!

Welcome to all the new gals!

faerieprozac - sorry to hear that af got you 

I will be testing on Mon or Tues and hopefully can add to the wonderful stats!!


----------



## dreamofabean

I'll be testing on sunday and hope to add to the stats too!x


----------



## bumbugull

Ok, this might be a silly question, but when you use pre-seed internally... How far in do you put it? :blush:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I use the applicator and insert it until it hits my cervix. Then I press on the plunger and VOILA! Instant EWCM : )


----------



## bumbugull

Good to know! I´m doing it the same way so I have no worries:winkwink:


----------



## moxie08

faerieprozac said:


> I'm very sad, AF got me today, second cycle using conceive plus, first cycle doing smep... I feel like giving up.
> 
> Congrats to all bfps though xx

Don't give up! =) 1 in 4 fertilized eggs don't make it, and all SMEP and Pre-seed do is get the sperm to meet the egg. So, even using them, you still have only a 1 in 4 chance! Keep trying.


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats to all the BFP.

Well we used our pre seed for the first time yesturday and cant wait to use it again! Hubby was a little unsure when i told him about pre seed but he could not tell there was anything different. It just gives you more peace of mind that swimmers will be well looked after for as long as poss :happydance:

So sorry the :witch: got you faerieprozac. Dont give up and try to stay possative, the odds are against us all :hugs:

Hope everyone is have a lovely Easter weekend and keep the :bfp: coming!


----------



## claire911

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

Congrats *californiamom* 

*faerieprozac* don't give up just yet :hugs:

*Maratobe* I am waiting for an update?!?!? No pressure :haha:

Happy Easter girls!!!!


----------



## maratobe

good luck girls i hope you preseed and concieve plus helps heaps!!! :dust:
claire update in my journal :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

maratobe said:


> good luck girls i hope you preseed and concieve plus helps heaps!!! :dust:
> claire update in my journal :happydance: xxxx

Congrats hun.

20 :bfp: is amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Af got me this morning :(


----------



## Tinks85

dreamofabean said:


> Af got me this morning :(

Sorry to hear that hun, Fx you have more luck next cycle. Have a glass of wine and look forward to ov :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

dreamofabean said:


> Af got me this morning :(

:hugs: sorry hun! xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

dream - sorry to hear that af got you.


----------



## amym

Hi ladies - sorry to confuse the issue but my Zestical arrived this am from accessdiagnostics - it's another ttc lube!

I'm only cd3 today so a few days to go yet before it gets a go, but please add me to test list. Due to test again 28th April.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've never heard of that one..but good luck! Hope it works :D

Sorry the witch got you, dream. Here's to next cycle hunni :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks ladies!I am sitting here with a nice glass of Pinot Grigio now!!x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh jealousy! lol


----------



## NikkiCC

Well I'm so sad today....my cycles are usually 28 days. I am on cd19 today and still no temp spike. I have great cp, cm and my opks were blaring + yesteray and the day before. I just took my first one today and it's - I just don't understand I can tell my body should be Oing like I was getting O pains and everything and like I said great cm cp and 2 days of + opks. I just don't understand how my chart pouts to this but my temps don't. 

I guess "techincally" according to FF I could O arond cd20 bases on the +opks. So today is cd19 but I can tell my cm is starting to not be fertile today. How can I O and not have fertile cm? I guess it's possible but I just don't understand. I've never had any problems before and I'm 25 Years old. I guess since I got a -opk today it is likely that I could O today but if my temp doesn't spike tomorrow morning. I guess Monday I'll be calling my obgyn. I'm not going to ttc for a year if I'm not Oing. So I hope u ladies will pray for ms tonight. The crazy thing is even if I did O today that means in 8 days I'll be starting af that's not even long enough to sustain a preg. I don't know maybe I'll O late and my cycle will be longer or something. Gosh I hope so. This is just so horrible. How can I be happy?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, you could be O'ing right now..sometimes CM changes before you actually O...makes no sense, I know..but when do our bodies actually ever make sense. You will most likely see a temp spike tomorrow, confirming it..I'd think so anyways! Fx'd for you. I'm sorry you're having a rough time :hugs:


----------



## NikkiCC

PeaceLoveBaby:

Thanks so much! No temp spike this morning and my cm changed back to ewcm. Which doesn't really matter cuz I'm using preseed. Anyways I decided to post to the VIP forum and ask one of the guides. Well she gave me hope. She said of course soemtimes we don't O but she doesn't think so in my case. I've never had previous problems, I'm 25 blah blah blah. Ya that stuff can change but she doesn't think this is the case. She said that I can actually O up to two days after my last + opk. So that means I could have Oed today or I could still O tomorrow. So at least I have until Monday. I guess if I don't get a spike by then Monday I will be calling my doc. Women don't always have the same cycles sometimes they can vary. So she said to keep her posted but she really thinks by Monday I will see a rise. Man I hope so...plus with all this charting stress O couldve been delayed. I made sure to BD tonight just like she said. I did everyother day starting cd8 and then 4x's in a row skipped a day and then we bded tonight. So if I do O I'm totally covered. 

I guess I should be grateful that I'm even charting at all. I've never done it before so if there was a problem and I didn't chart a year or so would go by then a doc would prob want charts. So I guess I'm saving time and I heard that a simple med can fix this if I don't which is clomid.

So I guess tomorrow is another day and Monday is too! Also I heard Of a blood test docs do at around cd21. Testing for progestrone Which can confirm O. Monday will be cd21 for me and my obgyn is usually quick making appts. So if I don't then I might not be out next cycle. But let's just hope all this talk was ridiculous and for nothing! 

Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## parkgirl

Hello ladies. I am on my 5th cycle of TTC my first and just got my package of pre seed in the mail yesterday. I'm on CD 6 today, so we will start using it tomorrow. I'm really hoping it will help us.


----------



## NikkiCC

Hey Ladies!

Well I have some good news! My temp rose up this morning. Only .4 degrees, but I guess that is a normal spike for a woman that Oed. So I'm exstatic! Idk y I though it wouldn't happen. I guess all this charting and being my first time I was nervous. I'm wondering if that might be y I Oed late. I mean geez Oing on CD19 in a 28 day cycle is late. So according to the FF VIPs my LP should remain the same and I'm just having a longer cycle. 

Well I guess I'm not totally outta the woods yet. It should go up some tomorrow and once it's above normal hopefully it will stay that way! Well used preseed I think 5 x's at least maybe 6 in my fertile window. I also used Instead Soft Cups. So hopefully this will do the trick! I'd like to take #21!!! haha!

I hope everyone is well! Mara again I'm soooo happy for u!! I know how long u have waited and this is well deserved! What did DH say?! How'd u telll him?!

Nikki


----------



## maratobe

deff hope you caught that eggy hun!! :hugs:
im not out of the woods yet either....i have gotten 3 faint lines so im hoping for that big fat one to confirm it....im prob off to the doctors tomorrow morning! xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hope you get a darker line soon maratobe :thumbup:

Glad you have ov Nikki, I normally have a 28 day cycle but last cycle was the first time i charted and i ov'd late too. My af came late as a result and LP remained the same, you may be the same. Good luck for your 2ww :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls I got my :bfp: today :cloud9: second month using conceive+ xx


----------



## skymommy08

Just bought conceive + 3 days ago. Using it every time we bd. Hopefully it works in the first month. Ttc #2


----------



## Lorts

Nessicle said:


> hi girls I got my :bfp: today :cloud9: second month using conceive+ xx

Congratulations! :hugs: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun i carnt wait to try my preseed when i comes just waitin to t est now af is jew saturday only 9 dpo today how many dpo was you XXX :)


----------



## Tinks85

Nessicle said:


> hi girls I got my :bfp: today :cloud9: second month using conceive+ xx

Congrats hun, thats great news. Did you do anything different this month apart from the conceive plus??? If you dont mind me asking did you use it externally or intermally?

Christmas baby for you :happydance:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Nikki - I'm thinking you ov'd on CD 19 and your temps will stay up now. FX'd for you!


----------



## claire911

Nessicle said:


> hi girls I got my :bfp: today :cloud9: second month using conceive+ xx

:wohoo: Nessicle, soooo happy for you :cloud9:

Christmas baby too, fab!!!


----------



## claire911

Good luck Nikki!! Keep us posted :)

Maratobe.....fingers crossed poppet....thinking of u :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

congrats Nessicle!!!


----------



## maratobe

Nessicle said:


> hi girls I got my :bfp: today :cloud9: second month using conceive+ xx

:happydance::happydance: congrats sweetheart!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Tinks85 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi girls I got my :bfp: today :cloud9: second month using conceive+ xx
> 
> Congrats hun, thats great news. Did you do anything different this month apart from the conceive plus??? If you dont mind me asking did you use it externally or intermally?
> 
> Christmas baby for you :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you all and praying this beanie is nice and sticky!! 

well I used conceive+ obviously, softcups, opk's, SMEP and also propped up hips for at least 20 minutes after sex. One thing I did do differently also was once OH had ejaculated I made myself come again so my cervix could suck up more sperm.

I also drank plenty of water to increase my CM! xx


----------



## NikkiCC

Nessicle congrad! That give me hope as I'm not feeling very hopefully this cycle. I used preseed so I'm hoping that does the trick! I don't want this to be a long TtC journey!

Mara: Thanks I hope I caught it as well! So is that line darker yet? I know u want a darker one in order to confirm it, but seriously even a real faint line is a +! Everytime I had gotten preg I call my obgyn that day and make an appt. The later they have gotten me in is the next morning. I always like to confirm cuz I hate to get my hopes up. But even when I had a wicked faint line it was still a + at the docs! Sometimes I used to hunk I wasn't seeing a line even though I was. I'd run right over to friends houses and have them look but a line is a line! So how r u feeling?

Tinks: Well I don't feel so alone now! I was feeling pretty down on Sunday which is he day I Oed cuz I thought up it's to late. I'm gonna have to call the obgyn tomorrow. I researched all these tests and stuff. Frankie kept telling ke to relax but nope I'm a worry wart! I can't be totally sure when I O because I've never charted let alone even keep track of AF, but I do know that last cycle was 26 days and I do know that the 3 cycles before that were exactly 28 days to the button! So I just kept seeing days go by and by thinking wow there's no way this is happening cuz my LP would be way to short! So now that I have Oed I'm hoping that my LP will be a normal length which it should and that's def not something I'm worried about. So this I guess will be a gd month to actually see what my LP is. I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and i got CHs. It looks kinda weird though cuz I have one high temp on CD14 I think. But that's just a fluke I guess. So I'm not thinking I'm outta the woods yet but once I see one more high temp tomorrow I'll be able to relax and my cycles will be more relaxing now to. 

Anyways it soooo late and I'm gonna be exhausted tomorrow I had tons of school work to do. So a nap will def be in order for tomorrow! Talk to u gals later!


----------



## Nessicle

Nikki - at 6dpo I was ruling myself out completely!! I was convinced I would see AF!!


----------



## Linny

Hello ladies, i've just been stalking the thread. CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP's, it seems to be a lucky thread. Just a question really, this preseed or conceive plus, do you ladies use it cos you don't have good CM?? I ask cos i have fine CM and don't use any kind of lube when not TTC, not sure if using this will help my chances. Its my 11th month TTC so any help would be great!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Linny well i used it mainly cos with ttc I found that I might not always be "in the mood" as you obviously produce more CM when you are etc so before ttc we used KY Jelly which isn't sperm friendly so we decided to get conceive+!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Nessicle!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## Tinks85

NikkiCC said:


> Tinks: Well I don't feel so alone now! I was feeling pretty down on Sunday which is he day I Oed cuz I thought up it's to late. I'm gonna have to call the obgyn tomorrow. I researched all these tests and stuff. Frankie kept telling ke to relax but nope I'm a worry wart! I can't be totally sure when I O because I've never charted let alone even keep track of AF, but I do know that last cycle was 26 days and I do know that the 3 cycles before that were exactly 28 days to the button! So I just kept seeing days go by and by thinking wow there's no way this is happening cuz my LP would be way to short! So now that I have Oed I'm hoping that my LP will be a normal length which it should and that's def not something I'm worried about. So this I guess will be a gd month to actually see what my LP is. I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and i got CHs. It looks kinda weird though cuz I have one high temp on CD14 I think. But that's just a fluke I guess. So I'm not thinking I'm outta the woods yet but once I see one more high temp tomorrow I'll be able to relax and my cycles will be more relaxing now to.
> 
> Anyways it soooo late and I'm gonna be exhausted tomorrow I had tons of school work to do. So a nap will def be in order for tomorrow! Talk to u gals later!

Try not to worry to much, your chart is looking good. I found it hard the first month i charted as you dont have anything to compare it to and dont know whats normal for you. 

Hope your temps stay nice and high and you get that sticky bean.

Linny - We only use lube now and again before TTC. I am using pre seed really for an aid to concieve. It is handy to have some sperm friendly lube at hand just encase. I am using pre seed everytime we DTD around Ov.

GL hun

:dust: to everyone


----------



## claire911

Linny said:


> Hello ladies, i've just been stalking the thread. CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP's, it seems to be a lucky thread. Just a question really, this preseed or conceive plus, do you ladies use it cos you don't have good CM?? I ask cos i have fine CM and don't use any kind of lube when not TTC, not sure if using this will help my chances. Its my 11th month TTC so any help would be great!

My CM was OK, but I heard alot of good things about Pre seed/Conceive+ that I thought I'd give it a go. Second cycle using Pre seed :bfp:

Keep us posted if u do buy some!!! :flower:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats on all the girls who got their :bfp:
:dust: to everyone who is anxiously waiting! xx


----------



## aragornlover8

Pre-Seed got in the mail today! :happydance:


----------



## NikkiCC

Nessicle: Thanks fr giving me me some hope! Idk y I'm counting myself out at 3DPO. It's crazy really cuz I wouldn't even be feeling anything prob n e ways. It's just weird with this charting like really knowing what's going on with ur body ya know? I guess well wait and see! Oh I wanted to ask u did u get any symptoms before ur bfp and how many DPO before u got +HPT? 

Tinks: Yes charting is rough at first but I guess I'm more relaxed now. I know my body did what it was supposed too! The Tww is sooo much better than waiting to O!


----------



## NikkiCC

Aragorn: Ur gonna love it! So won't DH! I'm sure heard this already but a little bit goes a long way! The box says 3 but fir most women that's way to much. Personally I only go to the 1. But I also get great CM like 6 days of it. So I'm just using a little to boost my chances! 

Oh I wanted to ask u ladies, can u buy just the preseed applicators separate? Since I've only use 1 I haven't even put a dent in the tube. I BD 6 x's during fertile window and before with it and I only have 3 applicators left cuz it only comes with 9. I know I'll BD more than 3 x's! Haha! I hope I don't get stuck buying a whole other box of it!


----------



## claire911

aragornlover8 said:


> Pre-Seed got in the mail today! :happydance:

:happydance: keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

NikkiCC said:


> Oh I wanted to ask u ladies, can u buy just the preseed applicators separate? Since I've only use 1 I haven't even put a dent in the tube. I BD 6 x's during fertile window and before with it and I only have 3 applicators left cuz it only comes with 9. I know I'll BD more than 3 x's! Haha! I hope I don't get stuck buying a whole other box of it!

That I'm not sure of! Try ebay maybe?!?!


----------



## Lorts

claire911 said:


> NikkiCC said:
> 
> 
> Oh I wanted to ask u ladies, can u buy just the preseed applicators separate? Since I've only use 1 I haven't even put a dent in the tube. I BD 6 x's during fertile window and before with it and I only have 3 applicators left cuz it only comes with 9. I know I'll BD more than 3 x's! Haha! I hope I don't get stuck buying a whole other box of it!
> 
> That I'm not sure of! Try ebay maybe?!?!Click to expand...

You can reuse the applicators.... They are designed to be washed and then reused. x


----------



## Starmoon

I would like to join this lucky thread if I can please. I will be using Preseed with Softcups from this month. Thanks x


----------



## maratobe

good luck starmoon!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Nessicle

NikkiCC said:


> Nessicle: Thanks fr giving me me some hope! Idk y I'm counting myself out at 3DPO. It's crazy really cuz I wouldn't even be feeling anything prob n e ways. It's just weird with this charting like really knowing what's going on with ur body ya know? I guess well wait and see! Oh I wanted to ask u did u get any symptoms before ur bfp and how many DPO before u got +HPT?
> 
> Tinks: Yes charting is rough at first but I guess I'm more relaxed now. I know my body did what it was supposed too! The Tww is sooo much better than waiting to O!

no problem Nikki! 

Well for one I stopped temping - I found it gave me too much to worry about and this cycle I did the SMEP and no temping and used conceive+ and it was sooo much more relaxing! It was ace not temping lol it was such a chore!!

In termps of symptoms I didnt have anything other than some lotiony CM from about 4dpo to 6dpo. 

Laid in bed the morning of 7dpo and I felt some tugging sensations that I'd never felt before (i know that was my implantation now) and by 7pm that evening my boobs were so horrendously sore! I swear all across my chest, my abdo, my armpits - they hurt so much I could barely move in bed! I never get sore bb's so that was a big giveaway for me but obviously still too early to test at 7dpo. 

By Monday 10dpo my bb's weren't too bad but I went and got some superdrug early pg tests and I had a faint +hpt in the afternoon without holding my pee in for very long. I took another on 11dpo and sure enough it was there then confirmed on the digi! From yesterday I felt lots of stretching sensations and tightness low down in my pelvic region and had tons of watery CM I feel like I've pee'd myself or AF has arrived lol. 

Hope that helps!xx


----------



## bumbugull

Yay! Just got a positive ovulation test!!!
I've been using pre seed every other day now, yesterday was the last time we bd'd. Should we do it again today and tomorrow then?

How much of the pree seed have you been using? I put about 1-2GM. Do you think that's enough?


----------



## NikkiCC

Lorts: Well n the directions I noticed it said not to reuse the applicators, but I think that's a gimmick so u buy more. My DF was saying that maybe I could wash and then boil them to sterilize them. That way I don't get worried! 

Starmoon: Welcome! U will absolutely love this group of gals! Everyone is very accepting, helpful and honest! These wonderful ladies gave me lots of support for this cycle as it was my first time charting. 

Nessicle: Thanks for the advice it really does help! I find that many women I ask aren't to honest. I mean it makes since that u wouldn't notice right off ya know? Well I'm at 4DPO and was getting some light pains in my stomach, but I'm so early I'm sure it does have to do with anything. I also have a wicked backache tonight. See it stinks cuz I don't know if this is normal or abnormal I've never felt the need to pay attention to anything. Also I have a really bad sore throat. I'm like able to do what I usually do but my throat is sooo scratchy! So maybe this is related to my cold I just don't think it's possible to relate this to a preg. 

As far as the sore (.)(.)'s I don't EVER get them. Even when I got preg with my other kids I didn't get sore (.)(.)'s til a few months. Well as far as I can remember. I did get sore (.)(.)'s during my fertile period. Like near O, but I couldn't believe it cuz I've never noticed it before. I'm thinking I don't get them before AF though cuz I believe that's something I would notice. Who knows though! I'm just so excited and hoping for my BFP! 

So how r u feeling? Any nausea? I hope ur doing well! With my daughter I couldn't get outta bed for 5 months. I lost a ton of wait. Then I got iv fluids and the next day I was fine. I was dehydrated. I couldn't even drink or I would vomit immediately! My doc told my to put a lil water in a spoon and sip it but I still vomited!

Bumbug: I also use preseed. This is my first cycle. I only use 1GM and that's it. I get great CM but i'm doing it to increase my chance. We've been having unprotected sex for 4 months and this is my first month really trying. So I'm hoping to make this TTC journey a short one! I also think that a lil is just fine. I thought Mara had used ALOT during her first cycle using it. Then her second cycle she used less and got her BFP. I could be wrong but maybe she can clarify! 

K I've now written a book for everyone! Sorry I'm long winded!


----------



## claire911

Good luck Starmoon!




bumbugull said:


> Yay! Just got a positive ovulation test!!!
> I've been using pre seed every other day now, yesterday was the last time we bd'd. Should we do it again today and tomorrow then?
> 
> How much of the pree seed have you been using? I put about 1-2GM. Do you think that's enough?

I would do it today/tomorrow if you got a positive OPK today...I think they show positive BEFORE you ovulate so get :sex: i could be wrong but i think thats how it goes. With regards to the measurements, I used about 3 the first month (which was messy!) then dropped to 1 the second month and got :bfp: Like I say, less is more! Good luck :thumbup:

Heehee *Nikkicc* feel free to write to book :)


----------



## moxie08

Anyone had any reactions to the preseed or conceive+? Like -- infections, cysts, etc?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No reactions for me. Not sure about anyone else..I can't recall anyone saying they had problems.


----------



## maratobe

no problems here...and OH liked it aswell....its suppose to be just like CM with the right PH in it and everything!! good luck!:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

hi grls just got my pre seed this morning carnt wait to get useing it just waiting now of af show her face saturday if she does xx :) xx


----------



## Reds05

Well, have taken the plunge and ordered myself some conceive + along with another 20 O tests.

Decided to go for it since AF showed her ugly wee face!!!

Fx'd this will be our month. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha1982

I just got my Pre~Seed yesterday and we used a little bit only on the outside last night.
We will continue to use it until O is confirmed!
This is our 3rd month of trying. 
I hope we get our bfp soon.
Good luck to all of you, and lots of baby dust!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## austyntyne

Just ordered my Pre Seed...Hope it works...My metformin has got my cycles balanced out...so I thought I would order pre seed since im actually O'ing now!!


----------



## maratobe

good luck girls!! we need lots more BFP in here!!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NikkiCC

Yes we def need more BFPs!!! :) Its awesome that we already have 21 though!!! 

I'm still having nasal/head congestion and a sore throat. Urgh...it's horrible but I'm confident that I'm not outta the game just yet! I compared my chart with charts that also had colds/sore throat and ended up in preg and there was tons. Some even say that this can "supposedly" be a sign of preg cuz ur immune system plummets during implantation but I'm not so sure. So say yes and some say no. Could just be coincedence but who knows. One thing I do know is that my hope hasn't failed completely. I'm 6DPO today and I'm really really wanna test but it'd be a miracle for a + to show up even if I was preg. Idk how long I'll be able to restrain myself from poas!!!

Gd luck to everyone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, I had a stuffy nose and sore throat right after O on my lucky cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lorts

NikkiCC said:


> Yes we def need more BFPs!!! :) Its awesome that we already have 21 though!!!
> 
> I'm still having nasal/head congestion and a sore throat. Urgh...it's horrible but I'm confident that I'm not outta the game just yet! I compared my chart with charts that also had colds/sore throat and ended up in preg and there was tons. Some even say that this can "supposedly" be a sign of preg cuz ur immune system plummets during implantation but I'm not so sure. So say yes and some say no. Could just be coincedence but who knows. One thing I do know is that my hope hasn't failed completely. I'm 6DPO today and I'm really really wanna test but it'd be a miracle for a + to show up even if I was preg. Idk how long I'll be able to restrain myself from poas!!!
> 
> Gd luck to everyone!

I had a sore throat for 3 days. 1 night it was so bad it kept me awake.... ouch! It has now develped into a cold. I'm kinda hoping it is my immune system is down but i also think there is something going round. My daughter is a bit sniffly too. Doesn't stop me from wishing tho! 

I hope you feel better soon. Good luck. :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This is amazing for PMA ladies..........Congrats to all you ladies with BFP and lots of luck to you ladies in waiting! I have just started temping/charting and using opks this month but reading this thread I think I need to get me some preseed (am willing to give anything a go to get my BFP!) However I never have any probs with CM and have oodles would you ladies still recommend I purchase?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I, personally, would still recommend it! I know of a few ladies who didn't really *need* it, but used it anyway and got their :bfp:...so I'd say go for it if you can!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you peacelovebaby......think I wil purchase us some! I just realised if we use preseed next cycle (thats assuming no BFP this!) then it will be my second cycle temp and first using preseed/concieve+ just like you when you got BFP :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Well lets hope this is your lucky cycle..but if not, then that one WILL be! :D


----------



## Tasha1982

I've used it with my hubby last night :) 
To tell you the truth it does not feel any diff, I've put in only a little bit -1g to be precise. 
I don't need more - but my hubby loved it.
He asked what it was and I told him it's a fertilizer - To make sure our baby takes.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Whitbit22

I am going to try whatever I can this month! Where can I get preseed in the U.S??

Btw.. I am looking on ebay. Is 9 uses typical for one package?


----------



## XPoisonGal

After reading reviews abt pre-seed and conceive plus, so am gonna try conceive plus and see how it goes. Gonna buy it tomorrow. Good luck girls..! :)


----------



## Tinks85

Getting on really well with the pre seed, i should ov over the weekend so going to get as much dancing in as poss.

A big hi to the new ladies and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls i havent read through every page but this is my 5th month ttc for baby number 2 after 2 years ttc for my first! we are going to use pre seed tonight and next few too see how we get on, have never used it before

Lou
xxx


----------



## claire911

Good luck to all the new ladies :thumbup: I really believe Pre seed did the trick for me :)

QUOTE=Tasha1982;4991597]I've used it with my hubby last night :) 
To tell you the truth it does not feel any diff, I've put in only a little bit -1g to be precise. 
I don't need more - but my hubby loved it.
He asked what it was and I told him it's a fertilizer - To make sure our baby takes.
:lol::lol:[/QUOTE]

Love the fertilizer comment :flower:


----------



## Tasha1982

Whitbit22 said:


> I am going to try whatever I can this month! Where can I get preseed in the U.S??
> 
> Btw.. I am looking on ebay. Is 9 uses typical for one package?

I got mine here: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/preseed-multi-use.html It comes with applicators that you fill yourself. 
Rally easy and convenient to use.
Good luck!


----------



## NikkiCC

MadlyTTC: I would also recommend it! Personally, I don't need it because I get lots of watery and EWCM, but I used it this cycle to increase my chances. From the success stories ppl get preggers on the first or second cycle using it! I'm 6DPO today so I'm hoping it worked for us!

WhitBit: I TOTALLY recommend ordering it from www.babyhopes.com! If you order from them you get the multi-use tube with 9 applicators (which is standard) plus you also get 2 free pregnancy tests and a free packet of baby dust (which is sooo cute)!!! So you only pay for the Preseed and get 3 things for free!! Plus when I ordered from them it got here in 2 days at no extra charge!! So yes, I wouldn't go anywhere else! They have lots of other great products and info as well on the site! Let me know what you think!

PeaceLoveBaby: Really?! Man I hope this is a good sign then! I NEVER get sick...strangest thing is I have been kissing my hubby ALOT even during BDing and he still hasn't gotten sick and neither has DD. So I'm trying not to get too excited about it cuz it could mean nothing, but I can still hope right?!


----------



## Whitbit22

Wow! It costs nothing to ship! That is awesome. When I order it will definitely be from them, thanks so much.


----------



## NikkiCC

Your welcome and like I said you will also get 2 free preg tests and the cutest little packet of baby dust!


----------



## NikkiCC

Hey Nessicle!

I was wondering what it felt like for you with this tugging sensation....like I know you said it was low down, but how low? Like on the bottom of your stomach or like under your stomach? Just a little question! Didn't take sex ed so I don't know where my uterus is! HaHa! Well anyways....so also what exactly did this tugging feel like? Like literal tugging?

Thanks!
Nikki


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, your chart is looking great!


----------



## caz & bob

well af got me today so i will be useing pre seed this month but dont no when to use it xx :( xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hello. im thinkin of usin concieve plus, as i can get it from boots and dnt have to wait 4 it, im sooo impatient!
i have pcos but have gave up on charting cos of doin nites and its all over the place. but iv brought opk so hope thy work, i have creaamy cm not ew would u recomend usin it?xx


----------



## maratobe

i would deff recommend it hun!!! give it a go and see how you like it!!
good luck girls and nikki nice chart hun :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amazing26

Hi everyone! I would like to join this family thread as I used preseed for the first time this cycle. I had eggwhite cm also, and just a little, for the first time as well. I ued between 1-2g and dh thought it was too wet as I get very wet anyway during intercourse (TMI) but not really CM if that makes any sense. FF says I'm 3dpo but I think it's 2 because my strong positive on an OPK IC from babyhopes was on day17. Hopefully we were successful this time.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how much do i use and do i have to put it in 15minutes before bding xx :)


----------



## Tasha1982

Personally I use 1gm. 
It seems to be more than enough for me. I put it inside of my vagina when DH is in the bathroom brushing his teeth. 
It's quite fast and easy to put in, and you really can't tell the difference.
Good luck!


----------



## caz & bob

do you use it after af before you ovulat xx :) xx


----------



## Tasha1982

I use it in my fertile window. 
As soon as I hit day 10 I started using it. I will continue using it until i finish ovulating. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## NikkiCC

Caz: Yes, you should use it during your fertile window, which I think is O day and the 5 days before that. Personally, this is my first month actually charting, so I used it everytime we BDed right after AF was done up until I knew that I definitely had passed O time!

PeaceLoveBaby and Mara: Thanks ladies for the encouragement! I appreciate your support! However, tomorrow I will be entering a bit of an uncomfortable stage again...not like waiting to O and then being late! That was just crazy, but this is something that's on my mind...Let me explain a little...

Not sure if you remember me telling u guys, but last cycle I had was 26 days and the 3 cycles b4 that were 28 days. Soooo...I obviously Oed late at CD19. That means tomorrow is CD27 and I will ONLY be at 8DPO. Basically, if my body ends up starting AF on the same cycle length I can expect it between tomorrow (Sunday) and about Tuesday. Now according to FF ur LP should stay about the same every cycle. Also any LP 10 days long or shorter is actually not long enough to be able to susatin a preg. So yah...I'll admit it everytime I go to the potty I keep thinking that I'm gonna see *red*. 

I don't know if you guys noticed either, but even though my temps are still high I did have a .6 degree dip today, which is the biggest dip I've had during this DPO. However, my temps do go up and down ALOT!

So ya wanna know what I was thinking would be crazy?!?!?! Okay...Like...What if I woke up in the morning and my temp had completely dropped like crazy maybe even BELOW the coverline??? That could mean TWO things...one being that AF could be here or two meaning that that could be an implantation dip! Just kinda stinks because if I knew more about my cycles and knew they were normal if I saw a dip at 8DPO I wouldn't be uneasy about it, but I have no clue what will happen and since my cycle are pretty regular idk what to expect!

So tomorrow if my temp does dip I am just going to pray and keep thinking YAH implantation!

So anyways...not any real symptoms for me...which is nothing new cuz the only big symptom I ever got with any of my kids was when I went to eat my fave food it tasted horrible...Then soon the morning sickness would come. But none of that at! I do keep getting some pains in my belly button, stomach and sides, which is weird, but I am pretty + its not preg symp's! :(

So please everyone keep FXed for me! Talk to everyone in the morning!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Hi hope everypne is well and having a good weekend.

Caz - I started using pre seed around cd10 everytime we DTD and will stop as sson as i know I am no longer fertile. I have been filling the aplicater to 2 and that seems perfect for me, Hubby said he couldn't tell anything was different, but it was emough to do the job.

Nikki - Hope your temp is nice and high in the morning and try not to worry about your LP, I was in the same boat last cycle and as I ov later my cycle was lomger giving me a 14 day LP. GL hun, will keep my FX for you.

:dust: to all us pre seeders and conceivers


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tasha1982 said:


> I've used it with my hubby last night :)
> To tell you the truth it does not feel any diff, I've put in only a little bit -1g to be precise.
> I don't need more - but my hubby loved it.
> He asked what it was and I told him it's a fertilizer - To make sure our baby takes.
> :lol::lol:

`FERTILIZER` I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congratulations to all the ladies who got :bfp: AND LOTS OF STICKY :dust::dust: TO THOSE LADIES IN WAITING!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for your advice re preseed/concieve+ ladies I have decided that if AF shows her ugly face this month (fxed she doesnt!) then I am going to purchase us some for next cycle! I have just started charting and using opk`s this month so hopefully (IF!) AF happens to show her face I will have hang of temping/opk`s to throw in preseed/concieve+ for good measure! We started ttc end of jan but are countin this month as our first serious month of trying- we also :sex: at end of AF too (sorry if tmi-I read the thread on bd end of af seems some ladies get BFP`S...thought to heck why not!)

PS MUST SAY LOVE THIS THREAD AND LOVE B+B HAVENT BEEN HERE FOR VERY LONG BUT THE LOVE, SUPPORT AND ACCEPTANCE IS SOOOOOOOO AMAZING! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NikkiCC

Well my temp dropped BIG time again today...it's still like .4 degrees above the CL, but the drop is huge within the last day and today. 

I'm staying optimistic that this is just an implantation dip and that my temp will skyrocket tomorrow. I don't feel like AF is here so that's a good thing! If everyone could please please please keep their FXed for me I'd appreciate it! Thanks ladies! Hope everyone else is having a gd day!


----------



## Whitbit22

Ordering my preseed this week. First time trying it and softcups. Fxd for a BFP!


----------



## claire911

Whitbit22 said:


> Ordering my preseed this week. First time trying it and softcups. Fxd for a BFP!

Go for it poppet! Its great stuff :)


----------



## caz & bob

claire did it help you get your bfp hun xx :) xx


----------



## claire911

caz & bob said:


> claire did it help you get your bfp hun xx :) xx

Definitely! We had been trying 6 months and on the 2nd cycle of Pre seed :bfp: You could have knocked me down with a feather!

How are you getting on with it? :flower:


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi ladies,

We used pre~seed for the first time this cycle, now in the 2ww. 

One thing I did notice (or didn't) was lack of cm. Normally I have have a gradual increase of cm on the few days leading up to ov but I had nothing worth mentioning about this cycle. Don't know if it's a coincidence or it's down to using pre~seed. 

Has this happened to anyone else? :shrug:

We started using it CD8 (with the aim of doing SMEP which went pear-shaped, but that's another story) and used it every time we BD. 

I did opk's and got a +ive on Friday and have since had the usual cramps and sore (.)(.)'s so I'm pretty sure I've ov'ed. Only thing different is I came down with a tummy bug on Friday. 

Thanks for your help,

CD x


----------



## maratobe

good luck cookie dough!!! hope that preseed worked its magic for you hun! :dust:

i got my blood results back today and they are POSITIVE!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
i got back to my doctor on thursday and might get booked in for a scan in a few weeks!!
LOVE conceive plus!! we acctually still use it LOL


----------



## Cookie dough

maratobe said:


> i got my blood results back today and they are POSITIVE!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Mara that must be the best feeling ever, from reading through the thread it sounds like this is one well deserved BFP!!
:happydance:


----------



## maratobe

thank you!! xx


----------



## NikkiCC

OMG!!!!! I just took a wondfo HPT and......there's a faint line!!! I can't believe it!!!!

Well I'm trying to stay calm because it really needs to get darker....I'm headed to the store to get a CB digi but a friend of mine said not to freak if it's - cuz I'm only 9DPO. So not sure how sensitive they r....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is such a lucky thread :D :D :D

Faint line is a line...I would also wait on the CB maybe a couple more days? Buy some more cheapies to get you through lol. Just because they say the digis aren't as sensitive and you are very early. 

So happy for you!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## NikkiCC

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! CB Digi says HPT +!!!!

I thought for sure I wouldn't be cuz of all my worrying!!! Thank u guys for listening to my rants and being sooo supportive!!!!!

Congrads Mara!!!! U soooo deserved this!!! 

Now I can be added to the BFP page!!!! GL to everyone!!! 

Oh I also wanted to mention that this was my first cycle TTC. I used 1G of Presee. Also immediately after BDing I put a Instead Soft Cup in. Then elevated my hips for 30 mins. Didn't know if u guys were curious or not...


----------



## Cookie dough

:happydance: Woopwoop Nikki!!!

FX'ed that line gets stronger for you hun :happydance:


----------



## NikkiCC

PeaceLoveBaby: I also thought the digi wouldn't work but it did!! Still can't believe it! 

Any ideas on telling DF??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh yay!!!!!!!!!! I just didn't want you to be needlessly disappointed. But doesn't matter now :D hehe. So happy for you, hun. Hmmmmm...what is he into? For instance, my DH is an internet addict, and a poker player. So I was going to set up a poker table, and get him in a game from my laptop and tell him that way lol. But I ended up blurting it out as soon as I saw that beautiful 2nd line on the test. Oh well..maybe next time. :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

Congrats nikkicc!!


----------



## Cookie dough

OMG congratulations Nikki, didn't think Digi's worked that early xxx


----------



## bonjo808

nevertogether that picture is hilarious!!! Is he wearing Miller Lite pjs?? If so I need to get my DH some of those!


----------



## NikkiCC

Well Ladies this is the neatest thing....

So Saturday I ordered a psychic reading from Jenny Renny to find out when I would conceive, due date and gender. It was $8 so I said why not this will be interesting! So I just got the reading in my email. So i'm getting this affter getting my BFP! This is what it says:

Your reading reveals that your next pregnancy is connected to the month of April 2010. Given the dates for the due date and birth I'd say that your pregnant now from a cycle that began in March because the due date and birth date given are December 2010 - specific reference to the 23rd and 10th.* The gender of the baby shows as a boy.

Jennifer

isn't that crazy! She was right on! Now well have to see if my baby is a boy and what happens on the 10th and 23rd! 

Just thought u guys would get a kick outta this!


----------



## Tasha1982

Nikki babe, Congrats!!!
I hope You'll have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
xoxo


----------



## nevertogether

bonjo808 said:


> nevertogether that picture is hilarious!!! Is he wearing Miller Lite pjs?? If so I need to get my DH some of those!

BONJO - yes they are miller lite pj's. haha my mother in law got us both a set for christmas. they are super comfortable too. one of my favorite pics. my lazy boys!


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hope i get a bfp it will be my first month useing preseed xx :) xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello ladies!!!!! :hi: Do you mind if I join? I just got my preseed the other day so we will be using it this cycle. We are also trying the SMEP this cycle. :thumbup: GL to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats Nikki!

Mara - your blood results are FABBY! I'm so happy for you! I've been waiting for that news.


----------



## NikkiCC

Thanks Jaimie! So I see your 13DPO any good signs yet???


----------



## maratobe

:cry: have very heavy bleeding today girls and alot of cramps.....BFP no more!!
but congrats nikki!! wow good job hun! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Awww NO! :hugs: :hugs: sorry babe


----------



## Cookie dough

Mara I'm so so sorry to hear that hun. I really thought it was your time. Take care of yourself.


----------



## claire911

Oh *maratobe*, nooooooooo :cry:

*NikkiCC* congrats! Had no idea a digi would work so early either. I waited AGES to use mine just to make sure! How are u feeling?


----------



## claire911

trying 4 3rd said:


> Hello ladies!!!!! :hi: Do you mind if I join? I just got my preseed the other day so we will be using it this cycle. We are also trying the SMEP this cycle. :thumbup: GL to everyone and lots of :dust:

Welcome :wave: Hope your stay is a short one :)


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry Mara - take care of yourself x x


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Nikki xx


----------



## Tasha1982

Mara babe, sorry. 
I hope you don't have to wait too long for your sticky bean...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh Mara! That is devastating : ( Loads of hugs and support to you...

Nikki - I may have had an ID on Sunday, but I slept with my mouth open (ugh allergies) and took my temp an hour late so I don't know. Hopefully the witch will stay away this week! I refuse to test until I'm at least a week late ; P


----------



## Chrisangel

Sorry to hear about your loss Mara, your in my thoughts and prayers!!

Congrats Nikki, I am shocked that the digi worked too!! I'm so happy for you. if I don't get my BFP I think I'm going to try the preseed!!


----------



## LuckyD

Oh Mara, I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcstill

I am going to try the pre-seed this cycle with soft cups and the SMEP ...... hopefully I will get a big fat :bfp: .... I will test May 5th!


----------



## NikkiCC

Mara: Omg...I don't even know what to say...I know u wanted this so bad and u waited so long and u deserve this. I know ur still early but I was wondering if u called ur doc? I have never experienced anything like that so idk and I'm sure u prob already did, but I wanted to mention it. I'm so sorry for what's happening. You know u have support here and we ALL support u. I know this thread is prob the last thing u r thinking of right now, but plez keep us updated when u get the chance 

Claire + Chrisangel: I was totally surprised too! Well my Wondfo and AIM strip were so light it was unreal. Like I took those and after a min I thought yep BFN! Then after like a few more minutes I went back in and could see such a faint shadow! That's when I ran to get the digi cuz I wasn't assuming I was preg until I saw the words pregnant. And I know with the digi it's either one or the other but with the lines u kinda start to think it's in between. So later that day I took the AIM test hoping I would see a line and I did but it's was really really faint but I was happy cuz I didn't hold and I drank a bunch! So this morning I took another Wondfo and it was still very very faint. I can see it a tad bit better but seriously not much!

So I have one Wondfo and one AIM strip left. So I'm doing a wondfo tomorrow morning and the aim the following morning. I'm hoping they'll get a lot darker which they will. Unfortunately the digi's only last 24 hrs. So when my line are really dark I wanna go get a frer so I can have a nice keepsake one. 

So I went to my first doc sport today to get the ball rolling! When I got there I gave a urine sample and my OB came in to talk to me and then did my test and came back in. She was like "Nikki this test is negative!" see I've always seen this OB for my first month until I have to see my high risk OB. So she knows I ONLY go in there when I know I'm preg and she knows I find out really early. Well I told her I took 2 line tests and they were wicked faint. Then I went to show her my digi and I told get the digi said pregnant. Well the digi was blank! Haha! So yah they only last 24 hrs. So after that I glanced over at the test and I saw a second line so I told get to look down. She was like omg! There it is! So when they take the max to show up ur early. I told her my lmp
was 3/16 and I w as 10dpo cuz when she didn't see the line she wanted to do betas. Well she gave me prenatals and another appt for betas on the 29th. She said they could do the betas now but the numbers could be low still then I would be stuck waiting anyways and getting stuck with a needle two more times! I'm all set with that. So I guess if we wait well see big numbers and a big number jump! Them I'll get a u/s! 

Well idk if n e one checked out my chart but I had a dip today...pretty big. It went .1 degree under the coverline. Since I'm 10Dpo I was thinking implantation. It's also a clue cuz yesterday I had horrible tugging in my uterus and today it wasn't as bad so I'm thinking my little one has fully implanted now. Weird I haven't had spotting cuz I usually get it. DF did remind me that I get the spotting on the day AF is due which is the next couple days. I Oed a few days late to so that might be why. Praying my temp rises tomorrow! I had cramping twice today but 5 mins later I had bowel
movements tmi! So that's gd! I'm not really worried but I'm not gonna lie it's on my mind! 

Well I'm headed to bed I'm exhausted and my back is aching bad. I get nauseous a little an hour after I get up and in the afternoon but it doesn't last long thank goodness! I'll kup! Oh two more quick questions anybody in the TWW?? And how do I do a journal on here??? I can't figure the one out on FF! Or I might just create my own on Microsoft Word. Night!


----------



## Lorts

This was my 2nd month of using pre seed. 

:witch: came to visit me this morning.

On to next month........:coffee:

:dust: to you all. X


----------



## Tinks85

Mara - I am so so so sorry to hear your news, Take care of yourself hun :hugs:

Congrats Nikki, you are giving me even more hope in pre seed, GL for the next 9 months :flower:


----------



## NikkiCC

Tinks: So u r using the Preseed right? Its just amazing! I still can't believe that I got a BFP...It's just insane...I mean really its like okay use Preseed and get preggie in one or two months! 

Oh ladies I'm not sure but if any of u out there have used either Preseed or Conceive + for at least two cycles and you haven't gotten your BFP switch. So if you tried the Preseed for at least two cycles and are not preggie then order and use some Conceive +. Also if you have used Conceive + for at least two cycles and all BFNs then switch to the Preseed.

I was reading some where that sometimes one won't work with a womans body type but the other will...So that could be a reason...Let me know what you think of this!

Jaimie: I just noticed that the ol' hag came to see you today and I am sooo very sorry...But let's stay +! This coming cycle is a fresh start to get that BFP! I was wondering what are you using and doing for TTC?


----------



## Tinks85

NikkiCC said:


> Tinks: So u r using the Preseed right? Its just amazing! I still can't believe that I got a BFP...It's just insane...I mean really its like okay use Preseed and get preggie in one or two months!

Yep, I am a pre seeder :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

*Tinks85* maybe a lube swap would help? I was going to try Conceive+ for a couple of months if the Pre seed didnt work, I'm fickle like that :haha:

How are u doing *Nikkicc*?


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!
how is everyone??
im thinking of ordering some preseed for this cycle....although im not sure if i can use it or not cause im not sure whats going on inside me....maybe i will wait till after i get the results back from the doctors before deciding....
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Nikki - I am charting and using preseed. We hit the one year mark of ttc #1 and to celebrate I asked DH to get an SA (ha!) His motility is a little low (40% rather than 60%). So he is going to drink lots of water and take vitamins to try and improve his motility. I am also eating one grapefruit a day and taking EPO to improve my cm. thanks for asking hon! H&H 9 months to you!

Mara - you are one of those gals I think about all the time, hoping you are hanging in there and doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## maratobe

awww thank you hunni!!
im doing as good as i can be....shouldnt be but feel like im getting used to it....its horrible acctually!!
we are just playing the wait and see game. i hear back from this job that i interviewed for on monday and then get results at the doctors on wednesday...
:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Ladies,

We're into our 4th month of TTC for baby #3, I'm currently taking Clomid, prenatals, folic acid, B12 and just got my Concieve Plus today!!! I'm on cd 8 so I think we'll give a go tonight!!! Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## crystal443

ooops...day9


----------



## Cookie dough

Hey Mara,

Glad to hear you're doing ok at the mo :hugs: Good luck with hearing about the job :thumbup:
:hi: to the new ladies. 

I'm full of PMA for my :bfp: this month after using pre~seed. Hopefully I'm not just setting myself up again for a fall :nope: 
I hate this 2ww malarkey more and more each month - it's all I can think about :growlmad:

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mara :hugs: Good luck with the job! I'd say give PreSeed a try whenever you're able to start trying again..once you hear back from doc. :hugs:

Good luck, crystal and Cookie!


----------



## claire911

*Mara* give Pre seed a go, is quite nice. See what doc says :hugs:

Best of luck *Crystal* and *Cookie* Let us know how u get on :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya Claire..how's you and baby doing?

I've been having those stretching pains, oh man! Killer today.


----------



## Jacksie

Hiya, just new to this. Been reading up on everyone for the past few months, but didn't have the guts to actually sign on, but finally......!!

I received my pre-seed a couple of weeks ago and I have used it this cycle - really nice, but other half doesn't know!! 

But this is month 4 of ttc, so fingers crossed


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Claire, this is only my first cycle using pre seed so think i will use up what I have left next cycle and then swap to conceive plus if I have to, hoping I wont have a need for it :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well.

Just want to say as well that this thread is amazing for PMA, Thanks girls.


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Ladies,

We used the Concieve Plus last night and we both really liked it (TMI Alert) I normally really dry and Clomid makes me even drier so that was welcome change!! Hope it works this month!!

Maratobe: I read back through all the posts, sorry this has happened to you and I hope you get your answers soon!! Good Luck hun

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!!


----------



## Cookie dough

:hi:Hi to all the new ladies:hi:

:dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi All-
Sorry coming into this thread so late-I just found it. 
I have been using pre-seed and Pre (external) for about 5 cycles now with no luck.
Have to order it online. Never tried pre-conceive yet. Does anyone know where I can pick up either in the states? Thanks!


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Titi: Not sure where to buy it in the States as I'm in Australia but Ebay may have it. It's called Sasmar Concieve Plus


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I bought mine from the Sasmar site. Just google conceive plus and you will find their site. :D Good luck!


----------



## bbdreams

Hey ladies! I am really dry from the clomid. I am thinking of getting some Preseed or Conceive +. I was wondering what the difference is in Preseed and Conceive + and which one you all prefer? Also, do you have any advice for me when using it?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't know the difference really, as I only used one. So I'm not much help lol. I know some women say Conceive Plus feels more natural..?


----------



## NikkiCC

BBDreams: I can't really tell u which I prefer because I only used preseed and haven't ever tried conceive +. But preseed worked awesome for me! This was my first cycle ttc and I got my bfp using it. Personally I read about both and the main difference between the 2 are that preseed u insert with an applicator up inside of ur vagina and w/conceive + is more like a lubricant that u just put on the outside. So I just like the idea that I was able to get the preseed up in there right on my cervix and all thru. It's also nice cuz u can insert it 30 mind before bd so it seeps into every part down there! So I also like the idea that it was acting the real cm. But from this thread they both work great and it's just personal preference. 

As far as advice just make sure that u use it during ur fertile period. I know for me I play it safe so I start using it right after AF until I am totally + that I Oed. Just in case! Hope this helps!

PeaceLoveBaby: How r u doing? U haven't been on in a bit so I've been thinking about ya!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## claire911

*Brandy* aka *PLB* doing good thanks. Scan on Monday so am slightly nervous. There has been lots of bad news on BnB lately :cry:

*Jacksie* I didnt tell my other half I was using Pre seed either...he's not complaining now though :haha:

*Tinks85* Cool. How are u finding Pre seed? I really liked it!

*bbdreams* I only used Pre seed so cant advise on Conceive+. Pre seed was fab (though i would say that!), :bfp: for me after the 2nd cycle using it (6 months trying all in all), my DH had no idea I was using it! I would say, with Pre seed, less is more!!!!

:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls when do you think i should use my perseed i am cd8 today only ovulat cd14,15 do you have to put the preseed in 15 minutes before bding xx :) xx


----------



## Tinks85

claire911 said:


> *Tinks85* Cool. How are u finding Pre seed? I really liked it!

I really like it, it does feel really natural. Hubby didn't even notice there was any difference. It gives me peace of mind that I know the swimmers are being well look after up there and have the best chance :happydance:

How are you doing? Have you been having many symptoms? Good luck for your scan, I am sure everything will be fine. Is this your first baby?

Caz & Bob, I used pre seed from about cd10 until i was sure ov had happend. I was late ov'ing this cycle, didn't ov till cd19. My cycles seem to be getting longer and longer :growlmad: Also I used it 10-15 minutes before :sex: I only used it to the 2 mark but found that was plenty for me. A little does go a long way. Good luck hun

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## claire911

Tinks85 said:


> I really like it, it does feel really natural. Hubby didn't even notice there was any difference. It gives me peace of mind that I know the swimmers are being well look after up there and have the best chance :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing? Have you been having many symptoms? Good luck for your scan, I am sure everything will be fine. Is this your first baby?

I felt the same about the :spermy: It just made me relax, like another worry was off my mind! 

Thanku, I do hope so. Had the normal all-day sickness, tiredness and been abit hormonal :haha: Yes first baby for me, DH has 2 children (well, teenagers!) from a previous marriage. Are u trying for your first?


----------



## claire911

caz & bob said:


> hi girls when do you think i should use my perseed i am cd8 today only ovulat cd14,15 do you have to put the preseed in 15 minutes before bding xx :) xx

I used it during my fertile "window" so I think I used it from from CD10-CD20 (I had a 31-35 day cycle), and I did use it 15mins before :sex: I think I used a 1-2, 3 was abit excessive!! :haha:

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls :hugs:

Claire, how's you?

Good luck to all the lube-happy girlies :D We're cheering you on!


----------



## Tinks85

Morning girls

Claire, we are trying for our first, we got married last October and started trying straight away. I do feel more relaxed knowing the pre seed is taking care of them and they have best chance to survive for a good few days.

I couldn't wait to be in 2ww but now I am here its just dragging, not testing until the morning AF is due so thats like a week on Tuesday and seems an age away.


----------



## caz & bob

ty girls for the help will let you all no xx :) xx


----------



## LuckyD

Hey all, 

AF arrived for me yesterday...boo.

But I have already ordered my pre-seed for this cycle! Will give it another go xx


----------



## Tinks85

LuckyD said:


> Hey all,
> 
> AF arrived for me yesterday...boo.
> 
> But I have already ordered my pre-seed for this cycle! Will give it another go xx

Sorry she got you hun, fx for next cycle. Have you been using pre seed long?


----------



## claire911

PeaceLoveBaby - look at your little bump!!!!! Awwwww! I have one too but it looks abit like bloat :) I'm OK. 12 week scan tomorrow....NERVOUS!!!!

Tinks85 - I waited til the day AF was due before I tested but I did have an inkling!

LuckyD - that :witch: doesnt take the int does she?!? :hugs: poppet


----------



## chuichi

Hiya, AF just arrived for me today :(

So we ordered pre-seed straight away to try, will be using it next month which will be 3rd month trying


----------



## LuckyD

Tinks85 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> AF arrived for me yesterday...boo.
> 
> But I have already ordered my pre-seed for this cycle! Will give it another go xx
> 
> Sorry she got you hun, fx for next cycle. Have you been using pre seed long?Click to expand...

Thanks xx

No not long, this was my first time using it. So hopefully second time's a charm!


----------



## Jacksie

I have another week before I can do HPT.

Fingers crossed, but not hopeful. Nipples been reeeeeally sensitive for about 10days,. Moods all over the place, other half can do nothing rite - feel really bad about it


----------



## TroysWifey

DH and I are using PreSeed as well! Hope it does the trick!


----------



## NatalieP

We are using preseed and have been for about 6 months and still no BFP's but we will keep using it and see what happens
xx


----------



## goddess25

I have just been out and bought some pre seed so you can add me to the pre seed list.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls used it today first time it felt good xx :) xx


----------



## NikkiCC

PeaceLoveBaby: awww looks at u and that little belly! I love it! Tomorrow I'm starting belly pics. I wanna do one every 4wks. Im 4wks and 5 days maybe 6 I haven't looked at my ticker or been on in a few days. So I gotta get taking a pics or 4wks will have gone by! It sucks cuz I look 4months preg but it's just bloat! Haha! It's funny! So I hope ur doing gd! I wanted to ask u real quick if u don't mind...did I read in a post that ur name is Brandi? I hope u don't mind me getting a little personal but I'd like to put a name with the face! 

Mara: How r u? I hope everything is ok. I've been thinking about you...

Claire911: I know what u mean about the bloat. I've got it baasddd and I'm only about 5wks...ahhh it's awful!! I'm gonna start belly pics tomorrow for every 4wks so I'll post it and you'll see!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, yes :) My name is Brandy..it's ok! I don't mind at all. :D I can't wait to see your bump pics progress! How are you feeling?


----------



## claire911

*Nikkicc * ooh yes I like to see a bump in progression! 

*chuichi* sorry AF got you :(

*natalieP* are you tempted to change to Conceive+ at all?

*Troyswifey Goddess25 Jacksie* and *LuckyD* good luck :thumpup:


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!!
sorry i havent been on very much!!
getting doctors results back tomorrow and OH is going to get his sperm test done and i have my ultrasound to check for everything tomorrow aswell!
but dont worry we are still using out conceive plus!!
:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieP

Can you tell me a little more about conceive plus?
Natxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i used my preseed yesterday do you think i should use it againe today because im in fertil today only ovulat cd14 r 15 so i dont no what to do i was going to leave it tonight and use it againe tomorrow and do it like that xxx :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

claire911 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls when do you think i should use my perseed i am cd8 today only ovulat cd14,15 do you have to put the preseed in 15 minutes before bding xx :) xx
> 
> I used it during my fertile "window" so I think I used it from from CD10-CD20 (I had a 31-35 day cycle), and I did use it 15mins before :sex: I think I used a 1-2, 3 was abit excessive!! :haha:
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

hi did y:hugs:ou use preseed everyday from cd10 to 20 hun xx :) xx


----------



## Tinks85

Caz, we used pre seed everytime we :sex: during our window.

Glad to see that you are liking it.

Hi maratobe, its good to see you back, GL at the docters hun.

Claire, I take it your scan went well?? Great pic, must be releif seeing your little bean :happydance:

I have had a water infection this week and have had to take anti biotics, the Drs didn't seem worried when it old them we were TTC but still a little worried. Does anyone know if it is safe?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Does anybody use preseed internally? I've just been using it externally like a regular lube so I threw away the little applicator but I was thinking of getting a couple sterile syringes and using Preseed internally as a change. I've found my normal CM is drier than usual because I've been doing alot of swimming recently :nope:


----------



## NatalieP

Tinks85 said:


> I have had a water infection this week and have had to take anti biotics, the Drs didn't seem worried when it old them we were TTC but still a little worried. Does anyone know if it is safe?

What anti-biotics are you on? I'm a pharmacy dispenser.
Natxx


----------



## NikkiCC

Brandi: Im feeling alright. I get a little nauseous in the evening when I get hungry before dinner, peeing ALOT, very sensitive to smells sometimes, which is soooo weird cuz I've never experienced that before and this is gonna sound weird but I feel like I'm tightening my ab muscles all the time. This has happened with every preg but it makes my stomach a little sore. No morning sickness which does concern me a little cuz I was real sick with my girls and even though I didn't really get sick w/ my boy I did have m/s for a few wks. So hoping it's ok to not get that I'm sure it is but I just worry ya know?

Claire: So I didn't have time to take my belly pic for 4wks...urgh...today I'm 5 wks exactly. So I'm taking one today and I think I'm just gonna do one every wk on this first day then when I put together my journal I can figure it out then! So I'll prob post those tonight and I finally found my camera and took another digi today so I got some nice pics. 

Mara: Its sooo gd to hear from u!! Gd luck!!

LadyOfRohan: So this was my 1st cycle ttc and I used preseed internally and instead cups and got my bfp! The only reason why I used it that way is cuz hats what the directions say. Pre is the external one I think but regardless I do know other girls that have got bfps using it externally. GL!


----------



## Tinks85

NatalieP said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> I have had a water infection this week and have had to take anti biotics, the Drs didn't seem worried when it old them we were TTC but still a little worried. Does anyone know if it is safe?
> 
> What anti-biotics are you on? I'm a pharmacy dispenser.
> NatxxClick to expand...

They are Trimethoprim 200mg. I am taking 2 a day for 3 days.

Thanks for your help hun :thumbup:


----------



## tara_ash

I am new this website and this thread. This is my 2nd cycle TTC. Its the first month I used Pre-seed internally. AF is due 25th. I dont feel pregnant at all. Sore bbs and slight cramping. Feels like AF is on her way:cry:

Its just been 2 months since we started trying but it still feels very stressful.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOR, you're supposed to use PreSeed internally as well..so yes, lots of people do it! Good luck!

Nikki, good to hear you're doing alright for the most part...I know the worrying will always be there for you, but try to relax. Remind yourself that every pregnancy is different..this could just be a smooth sailing one for you! Besides, you have plenty of time to get MS lol..mine didn't kick in full swing till about 6 wks.


----------



## babybefore30

Bought Conceive Plus for this cycle, we had been using lub as I get quite dry and I did not realise how bad it was so here is hoping that we get our BFP this month, should I use it from day 10 to day 20, or should I use it every time we sex:


----------



## claire911

LadyofRohan said:


> Does anybody use preseed internally? I've just been using it externally like a regular lube so I threw away the little applicator but I was thinking of getting a couple sterile syringes and using Preseed internally as a change. I've found my normal CM is drier than usual because I've been doing alot of swimming recently :nope:

Yes I only used it internally, but only a small amount. On the pre seed applicators I used a 1 and i was never really sure if I was suing properly but something did the trick! I swim 3 times a week and never really noticed lack of CM but before TTC it never occured to me to look :haha: I have loads now!!!!!! :haha:

*NikkiCC* My morning sickness didnt really start till 6 weeks, same as Brandy. I was sick once at 5 weeks! I still have sick days now, I thought it would stop by now!! Its hard not to worry about things. I drive myself mad worrying about things sometimes. DH is always very calm and practical which helps as I'm hormonal and bonkers!


----------



## spicy

Hello girls!
Sorry about my awful english(I'm from Greece)...:)
I tried with pre seed for first time last month with no results. :(
I will try this month too!
I have done a laser surgery and after that I have no cm at all!!!
So, after a long searching at the net, I found pre seed (nobody knows it in Greece) and I'm waiting and hope for the BFP!!!
I really saw the difference in the receptivity of the sperm. ;)


----------



## LadyofRohan

I used preseed internally for the first time last night. It wasn't too bad. Turns out that I didn't throw away the applicators because I found them in my sock drawer! I hope it does the trick. If we don't get pregnant this month we'll miss my next ovulation because DH will be out of town for it :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope this is it for you LOR! :hugs: 

And good luck to you, spicy :D


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls does anyone on her use preseed everyday in your fetile period xx :) xx


----------



## tara_ash

Congrats to all those who got their BFPs. I was just wondering if you felt any different the cycle you got pregnant to the others? 
I feel absolutely normal. I am pretty sure this is not my month, but would still like to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Noodles

I got my :bfp: using pre seed last year


----------



## caz & bob

Noodles said:


> I got my :bfp: using pre seed last year

hi noodles did you use it everday in your fertile period xx :) xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm going to the store right now to get some, I need all the help I can get... I'm in the fertile mode right now, just hope the OH decides to come over so we can do the dance... :lol: I hear great things about it and alot of BFP's..

Good Luck Ladies, I want to hear about some more BFP's soon ;)


----------



## caz & bob

what cd are you hun xx :) xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's best to use everyday in your fertile period..some use it everyday during their cycle!


----------



## caz & bob

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It's best to use everyday in your fertile period..some use it everyday during their cycle!

ok hun did you and did you use it after ovulation xx :) xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

caz & bob said:


> what cd are you hun xx :) xx

I don't chart, I just go by CM... and its been 2 days... Gawd I hope I get the X over before its too late... I OV on Saturday GRRRR


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It's best to use everyday in your fertile period..some use it everyday during their cycle!

Thanks Brandy.. Not sure if its actually gonna come to use this month cuz someone is not being helpful LOL I think Meijer sells it.. 
How does the soft cups work? I'm sooo new at this sorry... :lol:


----------



## babybefore30

What should my CM look like when I am fertile, came off period on Tuesday and today have little bit of clear white in my knickers sorry TMI does this mean I am entering into my fertile period. My ovulation calendar says I am fertile from Saturday to next Thursday should we start now. Sorry for all the questions but we have been not trying since July albeit I have come off the pill so my cycles have been pretty messed up but it has still not happened. We did have a three month break due to personal circumstances so I would really like it to happen soon.


----------



## Noodles

caz & bob said:


> Noodles said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: using pre seed last year
> 
> hi noodles did you use it everday in your fertile period xx :) xxClick to expand...

I just used it over my fertile period but I also used the personal lubricant as well as the application type.


----------



## spicy

Last month I used it for 6 times...4 days before fertility, on fertility and the day after...:blush:too much bding ehh?:lol:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

caz & bob said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> It's best to use everyday in your fertile period..some use it everyday during their cycle!
> 
> ok hun did you and did you use it after ovulation xx :) xxClick to expand...

I had ordered some to try for a cycle and see what happened. I got it just during my fertile period, so I used it during and after! But we only ended up bd'ing 3 times, so figured I was def out for the month. It worked :D


----------



## caz & bob

ho im excited now used it 2wise so i will be useing everday now hope i get my bfp xx :) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ill be using concieve plus this mont, have any of u ladies used that, and how long dus it last etc xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I used Conceive Plus..we used it just before :sex: and only had to use it 3 times lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt get ewcm, i just et creamy cm lol sorry tmi, do u think its worth tryin, iv also got pcos and dunno if i o on my own, im doin opk this minth xx


----------



## Tinks85

I dont see how trying it can do any harm, i would advise everyone to give it a whirl lol. Cant have to much help IMO.

Well :witch: is due on Tuesday and going to test Tuesday morning if she hasn't caught me by then. Dont feel any different TBH, so not that hopefull but you never know. Come on sticky bean.

You have a very nice little bump going on PeaceLoveBaby :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

loves preseed haha xx :) xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Tinks, and all the rest of you trying it out!

keepsmiling, I would say to give it a try..couldn't hurt :D


----------



## NikkiCC

Hey Ladies:

Hope everyone is doing great!!! I'm okay...sore (.)(.)'s, backaches, peeing and eating alot, and BLOATED...oh man...I decided to start taking those belly pics this wk because Im only 5wks and look 5months! Its crazy! I figured if I don't start taking those pics now then I won't be able to see my belly get bigger cuz its already big...man oh man...haha~ I'm a little weirded out though. Im not getting any m/s at all, which is weird for me. Like after a month or two I always know what the sex of my baby will be cuz w/my girls I terribly sick and w/my son I only had mild mild m/s for like 2-3wks and that was it. So I'm thinking since I'm not sick at all its going to be a little boy. I'd almost bet you on that, but why no m/s at all??? I heard the sicker you are the healthier the baby??? Ugh...

Anyways Brandi hows it going? I really really like your pic! 

How are ya Claire?

Well, I'm just about hating this wait but I'm finally down to 6 days left...actually its midnight so technically I have only 5 days left until my BETAs get taken! I'm so excited cuz I just want to get this ball rolling. I decided to continue to chart my temps, etc. until I got my BETAs cuz I'm sooo wanting to put a +B test in there! And I figure watching my temps is a good way to make sure day to day that the baby is alright!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Cute lil bump, Nikki! I bet it's a boy too..and I also bet it's a little boy too :D I'm sure baby is fine..you're still very early, there's plenty of time for more symptoms! Sounds like you have lots of em anyways :)

I'm doing alright! Finally in 2nd tri now :D :D :happydance: I get to see baby on Monday..I can't wait! We have a scan and the NT tests, all that fun stuff. It's got me a little nervous. DD will get to be there for the scan though, cuz she's out of school that day.


----------



## Peanut78

Hi All, 

I ttc for 9 months with my son and the last 3 were with pre-seed. I defintly intend to use it again next time round as I never detected much EWCM. 

Baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Peanut, your son is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

:witch: got me this morning :cry:

Oh well onto cycle 7, going to order soft cups this cycle to team up with pre seed.

Is there anything else I can try??? Going to give it all I have got :haha:

GL for yout scan PLB.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ty tinks.

I would try the softcups, they sound very handy in keeping the swimmers in place!

Good luck this cycle..it's gonna happen :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

got my + opk today so i hope next i get my + hpt heres a pic girls xx :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cookie dough

The :witch: got me today ladies so onto cycle 6 - month 2 with pre~seed :happydance:

Have a cbfm to play with this cycle and I've started temping too. That :bfp: is going to be mine!!!:happydance: That :witch: won't know what's hit her:grr::gun::trouble::finger:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hate it fx next month you will get your bfp hun xx :) xx


----------



## claire911

Hello girls!

:hugs: to the girls the :witch: got!!

*Nikkicc* - I'm good thanks! Still tired and abit green and still hoping it passes off soon :haha:

*PLB* - let us know how the scan goes :) :happydance:


----------



## Jacksie

Good Morning

AF due today, but symptoms really strange this time.
Seem to have some sort of cramps in the morning before I get out of bed, and when I get up my back is killing me.

Cramps gone by the time I get up and I am really bloated. Today I have terrible backache and a stinking headache.

I would like to think I am pregnant, but not convinced.


----------



## 0kerry0

claire911 said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Just wondering who is using Pre-Seed or Conceive Plus this cycle and is interested in sharing their BFPs, which we will no doubt get :haha: I know on the last thread that there was some success!
> 
> I am going to be using Pre-Seed for the 2nd month :thumbup:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 21.3.2010 - by popular demand I have gone through ALL the pages to see where the most :bfp: come from...here are the results:
> 
> *Pre Seed 16.........6 Conceive+*
> 
> moochacha - Pre seed
> shareema - Pre seed
> lynn3035 - Pre seed
> PeaceLoveBaby - Conceive+
> a_c - Conceive+
> rossloun - Pre seed
> claire911 - Pre seed
> fairygirl - Pre seed
> blondee - Conceive+
> stellababy - Pre seed
> trying42 - Pre seed
> skidoosh - Pre seed
> kimmyB - Conceive+
> majm1241 - Pre seed
> sherlock - Conceive+
> rai - Pre seed
> majm1241 - Pre seed
> claudia123 - Pre seed
> lylasmummy - Pre seed
> californiamom - Pre seed
> Nessicle - Conceive+
> NikkiCC - Pre seed



Question if not too rude but what is bfp....i see it alot and dunno what it means :haha:


----------



## spicy

Hi 0kerry0 !!!
BFP means Big Fat Positive...I didn't know it too some weeks before, but I found it searching a lot at Google:wacko:
So, now you know that this *BFP* is the most important "word" of our TTC period:thumbup:
Have a nice week!:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Scan went great! Baby is measuring bigger than expected, cuz we're both super tall lol..but doc says he's perfect. :D (I keep saying he, but I don't know for sure yet lol)

All is perfect. So so so happy! :D


----------



## Jacksie

Brilliant news.

You sound so excited and happy - hope to feel like you some time soon.


----------



## keepsmiling

just ordered my conciev plus, shud be here in 3-5 days so just in time for o hopefully
fingers crossed it works 4 me xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ty Jacksie..I hope you can feel this way very very soon! Good luck to both of you :hugs:

GL keepsmiling :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Great new PLB, must be a hugh weight of your mind :happydance:

Will be ordering my soft cups as soon as i get paid on Friday.

The instuctions with pre seed say the aplicators are not re usable. I have only 3 left. Does any one know where you can buy more or does anyone re use them even though they say not to?

GL to all the new ladies :thumbup:

Yay caz & bob for your positive opk :happydance:


----------



## Titi

I have reused them before-never thought much about it.


----------



## Tinks85

Titi said:


> I have reused them before-never thought much about it.

Do you just rinse them in warm water then? I wonder why they say not to re use them.

Thanks for your reply :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Yes I have rinsed them out (taken apart) with warm water but come to think of it DH got them ready for me a few times last cycle in the heat of the moment and erw I am embarassed but thinking he might have just reused without doing anything :sick:


----------



## Tinks85

Titi said:


> erw I am embarassed but thinking he might have just reused without doing anything :sick:

 :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I love it, thanks hun. Hope you get your :bfp: soon


----------



## Titi

awww thanks! I've ordered some conceive plus for next cycle. I've only used preseed & not worked yet so we'll see.


----------



## caz & bob

how long have you used it for and how much do you use xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Titi, good luck..I see you've been trying for a while. I would def try Conceive Plus since you've been trying PreSeed..not that one is better than the other, just that it might be different for you!


----------



## Titi

caz & bob said:


> how long have you used it for and how much do you use xx

I've been using preseed about 4- cycles I guess? I can't really remember when we bought it. I usually use about 3/4 of the recommended amount-and then sometimes I also use the PRE (same stuff but made for external)... I also use softcups and about 1/2 the time I squirt some in there too.


----------



## Tinks85

Good Idea Titi, Last month was our first cycle using pre seed so thinking i will change to conceive plus if not lucky this cycle. Plus using soft cups.

Loads of :dust: to you hun & everyone.


----------



## Titi

thanks Tinks! You too (& everyone else!!


----------



## criddy

So I don't know all of the lingo but here goes my first post. DH and I have been married for almost 2 years. Never used any type of BC at all. However, we were careful for the first few months. Never dedicated ourselves to TTC. Had MC last December. Didn't know that we were until we weren't. Now officially TTC and using Pre-Seed this month. Trying to temp but it's a bit overwhelming. Think I have a cycle that's around 30-33 days. Any advice?? Here we go. :happydance:


----------



## 0kerry0

spicy said:


> Hi 0kerry0 !!!
> BFP means Big Fat Positive...I didn't know it too some weeks before, but I found it searching a lot at Google:wacko:
> So, now you know that this *BFP* is the most important "word" of our TTC period:thumbup:
> Have a nice week!:flower:

Thankyou very much hun.....i never even thought to look it up lol ^^:dohh:


----------



## maratobe

hello girls!!!
welcome to the newbies trying preseed and conceive plus!! :dust:
we are back to trying full on this month and praying for our BFP before any medical treatment :)
xxxx


----------



## gem_wilko

2 months using Pre seed, and got my :bfp: this month! Due on Christmas Day!
Gemma


----------



## maratobe

congrats sweety!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

criddy said:


> So I don't know all of the lingo but here goes my first post. DH and I have been married for almost 2 years. Never used any type of BC at all. However, we were careful for the first few months. Never dedicated ourselves to TTC. Had MC last December. Didn't know that we were until we weren't. Now officially TTC and using Pre-Seed this month. Trying to temp but it's a bit overwhelming. Think I have a cycle that's around 30-33 days. Any advice?? Here we go. :happydance:

Hi hun, so sorry for your loss, hope your stay in TTC is a short one. If you are thinking about charting then there is a massive thread called new to charting, everyone is really nice and helpfull. It can all seem a little overwhelming but you will soon be in the swing of things. The only advice i would give for pre seed is that a little goes a long way.

:dust: to you


----------



## Tinks85

gem_wilko said:


> 2 months using Pre seed, and got my :bfp: this month! Due on Christmas Day!
> Gemma

Wow congrats hun, all best for your nine months.

Maratobe, glad to hear you are back TTC, GL hun, hope you catch your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

after losing our 1st baby girl in feb 09 i was despirate to get pregnant again for my own sanity (my sister in law was also pregnant and due a week before i should of had mine!!) i fell on on the second month of trying originally but those who are trying after a loss will no a month feels like a year!! so after BFN's for the 1st 2 months i came across pre seed and after researching reviews i decided to go for it, i dont know if it was that or the fact we BD'd 7 days in a row!! but i got my BFP that month and 39week later on 12th jan this year our baby girl came into the world. i'm conviced pre seed helped so will be using it when we TTC again at the end of this year. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaCC

We used pre - seed this month. its not the first time we have used it but its the first time this go around lol!!

Im a little confused with my ov date as i got two different days using two different opk kits aaarrrghh wont do that again lol!! So im either 8 Dpo or 5 dpo??? so ill test on the 5th of may and let you know how i got on!! F'xd xoxo


----------



## ljo1984

dont talk about opk's ha ha. drove me mad that month. the 1st month using them i got a smiley face, brilliant. the second month i went throught 2 packets of CB digital opks n nothing!!!! wont be using them next time ha ha.


----------



## ljo1984

i did write that that month i had the worst ov pain ive ever had so i know i did ovulate, but it'd gonw when i posted ha ha. plus the BFP at the end of that cycle made me more anoyed with the tests ha ha.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Gem!

Glad to see you back TTC, Mara. :hugs: All fx'd for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Peanut78

gem_wilko said:


> 2 months using Pre seed, and got my :bfp: this month! Due on Christmas Day!
> Gemma

Hi Gem, CONGRATS :happydance:

Had you been ttc before pre-seed as well? If so, hope you don't mind me asking - how long for?


----------



## claire911

gem_wilko said:


> 2 months using Pre seed, and got my :bfp: this month! Due on Christmas Day!
> Gemma

:wohoo: congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## claire911

Welcome back Mara :hugs: We've missed u :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

im hoping that concive + will be here for my fertile biit, how much do u need to use?? ay advice xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just used it externally on DH and myself..and tried to put a bit inside with my finger before BD'ing.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Hi Ladies, 

I got my BFP after using concieve +. I would say go for it - it won't do any harm to give nature a helping hand. Good to all the ladies in TTC!


----------



## kazpeza

ive used concieve plus this month and wow its great lol


----------



## mom2daniel

Im using pre seed along with the sperm meets egg plan!!!! I hope it works!LOL my test day is may 10th


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck!!! Let us how know how it goes


----------



## Mrs AJ

I thought this cycle was a bust and stopped using OPK's. I was supposed to OV last Monday, but didn't. Usually my OPK's get darker as OV approaches, but after a week of "almost positives", I never got an actual positive. For some reason, I decided to use one more OPK...I guess out of curiosity...and wow! I got a very positive OPK. 

It was the first time using Preseed with an applicator. I think I may have used waaaaay too much. I don't think it's necessary to use the whole applicator. I may try using only 1/2 next time. OH, I'm just hoping for a BFP.

On a side note, I just found out that 2 other friends are having babies. So total count of friends having babies = 4. Wish I was in that circle.


----------



## claire911

Fingers crossed for you *MrsAJ* I think everyone uses far too much Pre seed the first time they use it, I know I did!!! :haha:

Good luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## Jacksie

Could you please tell me what you think??

I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.

Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!


----------



## Titi

Well another failed preseed month.

My conceive plus shipped yesterday though-I got two 1.75 bottles and shipping for $4.99!
Hopefully switching to conceive plus will give me my SUPER LONG awaited bfp.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jacksie, it's sounding very good! I don't know how you can hold off on testing..I'd be going insane(r) :haha:

Good luck!!!

And good luck to you too, Titi..hopefully Conceive + will be the change you need. :hugs:


----------



## Jacksie

Thank you peacelove I am going insane - that's why I'm posting on here instead of working!!


----------



## Peanut78

Oh my Jacksie, sounds VERY promising!!! 

Can't believe you can manage to hold off testing, you are stronger than I - that's for sure!


----------



## Jacksie

I'm just scared becasue I know my own luck!!

But I will maybe test tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## Tinks85

Jacksie :test: all I can say is that you must have will power, I think i have been good if I can make it to AF without testing. GL hun

Titi, good luck with the concieve plus, hope it brings you more luck than pre seed. I will be making the swap after this cycle.


----------



## keepsmiling

test test tesst, sounds good good luck xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls! Am gona try preseed for the 1st time this cycle! If it works for me then it truly is a miracle product! X


----------



## parkgirl

Well, our first month using pre seed wasn't successful. We are going to keep using it since I do believe that it works better for us than anything else we have used.


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck jelliebabie.

Parkgirl, I am on my 2nd cycle using pre seed. It must do some good because I have read so many success stories. Lets hope 2nd time round is lucky for us both.


----------



## caz & bob

i have used it this month i will let you all no if i get my :bfp: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay Diane!!! Good luck :hugs: I have total faith in it :D


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy :flower: im going to order it tomorrow. How do you use it? A full tube per session? Is that right? Whats the difference between ps and c+? X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies came across this thread and was very intrested. Me and my husband have been trying for 11 months now and its become a bit frustrating. I disappeared from the site for a while because i was getting so frustrated lol but we have decided this month to go ahead and give preseed a try. I'm hoping it helps make a little difference because now not only am i impatient about concieving but DH has become impatient to lol. I was just curious how many ladies on here have had success using preseed. I have read all the good reviews but i would love to hear more encouraging words from ladies on here.

Lots of Baby Dust to Everyone =)


----------



## Jacksie

Good morning ladies

Well, now late 3 days and no AF.

Tested this morning and :bfn:

Although this was only my 3 time ttc time really is not on my side. I feel a bit deflated, but to be honest I had a lot on with work and didn't try as we should be.

So I wish the :witch: would hurry up and show face so that I can get on with it!!


----------



## Peanut78

Jacksie said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Well, now late 3 days and no AF.
> 
> Tested this morning and :bfn:
> 
> Although this was only my 3 time ttc time really is not on my side. I feel a bit deflated, but to be honest I had a lot on with work and didn't try as we should be.
> 
> So I wish the :witch: would hurry up and show face so that I can get on with it!!

Aww, sorry Jacksie :hugs: Hope AF turns up soon so you can start another cycle :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jelliebabie said:


> thanks brandy :flower: im going to order it tomorrow. How do you use it? A full tube per session? Is that right? Whats the difference between ps and c+? X

C+ doesn't come with a tube, or mine didn't anyway. I know PreSeed does. So I'm not sure on measurements. I just put some on DH externally and myself..and tried to put some inside as well. I just made sure everything was super soaked lol!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jacksie, sorry about the bfn :( Hope you get answers soon..either a late :bfp: or AF so you can start anew!


----------



## claire911

*Jacksie* Awww Jacksie :hugs: Any chance u conceived later than u thought and there isnt enough HCG hormones in your urine yet? :hugs: anyway.

Good luck *Jelliebabie* and *ProudArmyWife*

*Jelliebabie* dont think there is much difference between PS and C+ but I only used PS :)


----------



## caz & bob

i use preseed and it myfist month useing it i used it in my fetily period and up in till i ovulated and the day after o i used in the tube 1 to 2 thats plenty for you good luck you can buy it off ebay or babymad.com xx xx


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Claire

There is always that chance - I don't check anything apart cm.

So FX'd.


----------



## amym

Success this month using zestica for first cycle!!

Also used smep and mooncup..... hurrah!!

Highly recommend zestica - both hubby and I liked it v much!


----------



## Tinks85

Jacksie, so sorry anout your :bfn: hope its just to ealry :hugs:

Congrats amym, thats another success story for our PMA.

Good luck proudarmywife, hope ps helps you get your :bfp:

AFM i just cant wait to be closer to ov. Hubby is away all weekend so going to get a few things sorted in the house and he wont be under my feet :haha:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Very tired this morning.

Day 4 of being late and no AF.

Was sick last night out of the blue, all my symptoms still the same. I just wish the :witch: would come or I could get a :bfp:


----------



## Sumaspikey

Put me on the list please - trying Pre-Seed for first time this cycle xx


----------



## Tinks85

Its not over until she comes Jacksie, hang on in there.

Good luck sumaspikey and welcome to the thread :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm also planning to use PreSeed first time this cycle. We'll start using it 5 days before projected o, which is Sunday. Hoping this does the trick!!


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck firedancer, hope it brings you your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

I was just wondering whether there was a cheaper alternative to pre-seed or conception +? i think its a bit too expensive for my bank account but would LOVE to try it..?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I honestly don't know..these are the only 2 I have heard of.


----------



## spicy

I used pre seed for 2nd time and waiting & hoping...:-({|=


----------



## Titi

CandyApple19 said:


> I was just wondering whether there was a cheaper alternative to pre-seed or conception +? i think its a bit too expensive for my bank account but would LOVE to try it..?

Yes-but you may not like it! 

Actual eggwhites have a slightly better ph than preseed and most mimic fertile cm. They are safe sperm friendly lubricant. And super cheap! 

Some women have expressed worry about salmonella-but you could use a pasterized eggwhite version if you were and it would still be cheaper.

There are threads on here about this. It is supposed to work really well. I have been too squeamish so far to try but at this point I probably would.


----------



## spicy

CandyApple19 said:


> I was just wondering whether there was a cheaper alternative to pre-seed or conception +? i think its a bit too expensive for my bank account but would LOVE to try it..?

There are some videos on youtube, where you can see the way you can use egg whites...I'll send you pm...:flower:


----------



## Claudia123

Jelliebaby - I only used up to the #1 on the tube and it was more than enough. My husband said it was just right anything more would be too much and wouldn't be good for him. Good luck!


----------



## Reds05

I've been using Conceive+ for the first time this month.

I only use a tiny bit now - probably a 1p piece size. Doesn't seem much but it goes a long way. Started off with more but felt it was too much. Think I have mastered it now and DH seems to enjoy it. The tube should last a pretty long time if I'm only using a small amount so will hopefully be value for money.

Going to stick with that amount just now as even the next day I still seem really wet (so sorry for TMI). 

Good luck.


----------



## spicy

Good morning ladies! :flower:
I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:


----------



## Reds05

spicy said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
> Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
> I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:

I normally have enough CM but not true egg white stuff so just thought I would help things along and give the wee spermies an easier swim!

Using it along with SMEP and OPK's this month so hoping it all works - will find out in just over a fortnight.


----------



## caz & bob

spicy said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
> Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
> I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:

ye you might hun i used preseed this month for the first time i am waiting now to test i hope i get my :bfp: xx xx


----------



## Claudia123

spicy - I had a decent amount of CM, but figured an extra boost wouldn't hurt. It sure worked and only took one month!


----------



## Firedancer41

spicy said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
> Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
> I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:

I also get EWCM, but wonder if it's perhaps too acidic, so the neutral pH of Preseed may be helpful. Also, I like the fact that research showed :spermy: live longer in Preseed than without, so I figure that is an advantage.
Just trying to optimize my chances!


----------



## Peanut78

Firedancer41 said:


> spicy said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
> Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
> I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:
> 
> I also get EWCM, but wonder if it's perhaps too acidic, so the neutral pH of Preseed may be helpful. Also, I like the fact that research showed :spermy: live longer in Preseed than without, so I figure that is an advantage.
> Just trying to optimize my chances!Click to expand...

That is interesting - where can I find more information on sperm living longer with pre-seed than without?


----------



## Firedancer41

Peanut78 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spicy said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
> Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
> I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:
> 
> I also get EWCM, but wonder if it's perhaps too acidic, so the neutral pH of Preseed may be helpful. Also, I like the fact that research showed :spermy: live longer in Preseed than without, so I figure that is an advantage.
> Just trying to optimize my chances!Click to expand...
> 
> That is interesting - where can I find more information on sperm living longer with pre-seed than without?Click to expand...

I read it in the literature that came in the box...Let me see if I can find it online...

Didn't see it on their website, but I will type it up here later when I have time :)


----------



## Titi

spicy said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> I would like to ask you, why the most of you using preseed or conceive+.
> Just for an extra help, or you have no cm at all on your ovulation days (as I do:nope:) ?
> I just asking to know if I have any hope with pre seed:shrug:

I use it because we BD a LOT at my fertile time and I don't know if it is my age, my body, or just the sheer amount of BD, but midway through my fertile period although I have ewcm up by my cervix it really feels dry and hurts and gets sore not to use any lubricant. We used other lubricants and/or saliva up until about six months ago and then I read that all those things killed sperm! :dohh:

I found out about preseed & pre conceive on this forum-so have been trying. Nothing after 6 cycles of preeseed so I'm on to Pre-conceive and Zestica.


----------



## Firedancer41

Here is a blurb from the makers of Pre-Seed....I actually also saw some statistics on a percentage of how much longer they lived in pre-seed vs. without, but still can't find it (of course, now that I am lookin g for it! LOL)


PRE SEED aids fertility by guarding against sperm allergies
PRE-SEED is the first "sperm-friendly" lubricant designed to mimic natural vaginal secretions for an optimal sperm environment and helps make sperm more acceptable for women who are &#8216;allergic&#8217; to sperm.
PRE-SEED contains ingredients and a ph balance specifically designed to help sperm live longer once in the vaginal canal.


----------



## bbdreams

Hello everyone! I got my preseed in the mail a few days ago, and DH loves it! He said he doesn't know why we didn't buy it a long time ago! Hopefully it helps us get our BFP this month!


----------



## Peanut78

Firedancer41 said:


> Here is a blurb from the makers of Pre-Seed....I actually also saw some statistics on a percentage of how much longer they lived in pre-seed vs. without, but still can't find it (of course, now that I am lookin g for it! LOL)
> 
> 
> PRE SEED aids fertility by guarding against sperm allergies
> PRE-SEED is the first "sperm-friendly" lubricant designed to mimic natural vaginal secretions for an optimal sperm environment and helps make sperm more acceptable for women who are allergic to sperm.
> PRE-SEED contains ingredients and a ph balance specifically designed to help sperm live longer once in the vaginal canal.

Thanks for the info!!! :flower:

I was just reading the manual in the pre-seed packet and it says to contact your physician if you have not become pg after 6 months of using the product...... That's a bit wierd - no....? :shrug:


----------



## Tinks85

Morning girls, hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:

Thats interesting Peanut, must mean that they expect you to conceave within 6 months when using pre seed. Thats got to prove its worth using :happydance:

bbdreams glad you are liking the pre seed, my hubby likes it too as long as i dont use to much :blush: Hope it brings you your :bfp:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend.

This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:

Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.

Going to make dr's apt tomorrow


----------



## Tinks85

Jacksie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:
> 
> Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.
> 
> Going to make dr's apt tomorrow

Really hope you are on your way to a :bfp:

Good luck at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good Luck, Jacksie xo


----------



## claire911

Welcome to all the new girls :wave:

What is this Zestica?!? I see we have a :bfp: from it so shall I add it to the title and stats????

Keep us posted *Jacksie* :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

I have no idea about Zestica except after I saw a BfP from it ordered meself some!!

I read on the website it is "the only lubricant known to improve motility". so here goes. Will let you know when I get it.


----------



## Titi

Tinks85 said:


> Morning girls, hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:
> 
> Thats interesting Peanut, must mean that they expect you to conceave within 6 months when using pre seed. Thats got to prove its worth using :happydance:
> 
> bbdreams glad you are liking the pre seed, my hubby likes it too as long as i dont use to much :blush: Hope it brings you your :bfp:
> 
> :dust: to everyone

I think generally speaking anyone healthy should pretty much become pg within 6 months of trying, if they are under 30. I was told when we started ttc that it generally took less than 6 months for normal healthy people, and up to a year for someone our age. I think it is just a general disclaimer.


----------



## Jacksie

Morning girls

Day 8 no af and BFN.

Can't get doc's appt.

Got lots of clear sticky cm and my right nipple is so itchy, but can't scratch as I work with men - driving me nuts, so bloated I feel huge.


----------



## claire911

*Titi *- thanks for that I have added Zestica to the thread.....the more BFPs the better!

*Jacksie* - did u manage to book a doc app at all? Are u still testing?


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Claire911

I called docs this morning and the usual - couldn't get through and when I did no appts (surprise surprise), so I am to call tomorrow morning.

Tried a cbd this morning and still bfn - still no af

But, a lot of clear sticky cm this morning and a very itchy nipple - so fed up


----------



## claire911

Jacksie said:


> Hi Claire911
> 
> I called docs this morning and the usual - couldn't get through and when I did no appts (surprise surprise), so I am to call tomorrow morning.
> 
> Tried a cbd this morning and still bfn - still no af
> 
> But, a lot of clear sticky cm this morning and a very itchy nipple - so fed up

Are your cycles usually abit over the place? Blimey doctors are a nightmare arent they! I can never get an appointment when I want one so now DH does it, I think my fear of doctors receptionists doesnt help me :haha:


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Claire911

No, my cycles are usually between 25-28 days. 

this is why I am all over the place.

Will just have to wait til tomorrow


----------



## Tinks85

Titi said:


> I think generally speaking anyone healthy should pretty much become pg within 6 months of trying, if they are under 30. I was told when we started ttc that it generally took less than 6 months for normal healthy people, and up to a year for someone our age. I think it is just a general disclaimer.

I am 25 and on my 7th cycle so must be one of the unlucky ones. Ours doctors wont look into it until you have been trying for 12 months :growlmad:


----------



## criddy

Symptom check....

7dpo (I think) bb's are hurting but this happens every month. Twinges of cramps but not normal cramps more like little pokes of pain. Feeling somewhat sickly but thinking it's just mind games. Could be way over thinking things but oh well. Ovulation calendar says HPT will work on May 11th. This is also the same day I go for my yearly so I'll just let him check it.

Add heart burn to that list!


----------



## claire911

Any news *Jacksie*?

*Tinks85* have u considered changing lubes?


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Claire

Afraid not, still couldn't get an appt with the doc - so will be telling them tomorrow it is an emergency (I know I really shouldn't, but how else am I going to get to see one!!).

Everything pretty much the same - really tired, sore back, headache, weird cramps and feeling quite sicky today.

Didn't do hpt today, but did another cheapie one last night and still nothing.

Also, did an ov test, but neg too - cos I am having loads of clear, sticky cm


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies I am due to test today but I have not done so...... I am late.... and temps dropped yesterday and then went back up so I am not sure if that is a good sign or not...... this is my first month using preseed...... I'll let you know


----------



## Firedancer41

Good luck Tammy!!!! Looks promising! :)


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Claire, i have only been using pre seed for one month so giving it anonthe shot this month and teaming it up with softcups. If its another :bfn: then will be changing. I know 7 months isn't long to be TTC but getting a little impatient now :haha:

How are you? 

Good luck ttcstill and criddy, hope you get your :bfp: and everyone else. Come on girls lets bump up the :bfp: :happydance:

Jacksie, dont feel bad about getting an emergancy appointment. You have tried to make a normal one and cant get in. Good luck, hope you can get some answears.


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Well finally managed to get appt with docs this morning

So, I went and he has said that 14 days is the normal for testing. So, I am to do another hpt on Monday if :witch: hasn't got me. He also said that shop bought hpt are more sensitive than the ones on the NHS.

I am still to go back and see him next Friday, as this is an area is particularly interested in. 

He apparently takes a class every 2 weeks on the Billings Method???

So, really I am no further forward.


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry you still have no answears Jacksie. Fx you are on your way to your :bfp: but its just making you wait.

At least he has told you to go back next Friday and does take an interest in TTC.

What is the billing method?


----------



## claire911

*Jacksie* lordy this is all very odd! Whats the Billing Method?! Least you got an app in the end! When will u be 2 weeks late?

*ttcstill* sounds promising! Keep us posted :)

*Tinks85* yes I remember its your first month of preseed now, got a shocking memory at the moment! I used preseed for 2 cycles before I got my :bfp: but I was already thinking about changing to C+ :haha:

*firedancer41* how are u getting on?


----------



## Tinks85

claire911 said:


> *Tinks85* yes I remember its your first month of preseed now, got a shocking memory at the moment! I used preseed for 2 cycles before I got my :bfp: but I was already thinking about changing to C+ :haha:

Haha, it is so hard sometimes to remember everyones details on TTC.

I will be ordering conceive+ if and when :witch: comes. Hope I am the same as you though and 2nd time is the charm.

Not well at all today, suffering from a bad cold. Just thanking my lucky stairs I am not ov. I cant be looking very attractive to DH at the mo with all the sneezing and coughing :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

claire911 said:


> *Jacksie* lordy this is all very odd! Whats the Billing Method?! Least you got an app in the end! When will u be 2 weeks late?
> 
> *ttcstill* sounds promising! Keep us posted :)
> 
> *Tinks85* yes I remember its your first month of preseed now, got a shocking memory at the moment! I used preseed for 2 cycles before I got my :bfp: but I was already thinking about changing to C+ :haha:
> 
> *firedancer41* how are u getting on?

Hi Claire, how are you doing? I am gearing up to o..I thought I would on CD17 (Friday) but so far my OPKs have been barely there, so I doubt today's will be positive. I am thinking o on Saturday or Sunday? We used PS the first time the other day and will continue through the fertile period. I am hoping and praying like mad that this is my cycle!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Is that one of your little girls firedancer in your avater?

I am due to Ov just after you i think. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Claire911

The Billings Method apparently is a natural conception method with charting your cm, etc

I will be 2 weeks late on Monday


----------



## Firedancer41

Tinks85 said:


> Is that one of your little girls firedancer in your avater?
> 
> I am due to Ov just after you i think. Good luck hun :hugs:

Thanks, :dust: to you!

The picture is my son that I had in November-he only lived 12 days, but I cherish the time that I did get to hold and kiss him....that is one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## Peanut78

Firedancer41 said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Is that one of your little girls firedancer in your avater?
> 
> I am due to Ov just after you i think. Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, :dust: to you!
> 
> The picture is my son that I had in November-he only lived 12 days, but I cherish the time that I did get to hold and kiss him....that is one of my favorite pictures.Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss Firedancer - it is a beautiful picture :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

grr bloody opks doin my head in, iv stil not had a pos at all. last 3 days have been faint lines, but very faint, today was a bit darker but nothing worth shouting about, well me n huddy got weekend off together, so pos opk or not, we are dtd vry nite lol
wot a lucky man he is lol xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Firedancer41 said:


> Thanks, :dust: to you!
> 
> The picture is my son that I had in November-he only lived 12 days, but I cherish the time that I did get to hold and kiss him....that is one of my favorite pictures.

Oh hunny, I am so sorry for your loss. It is a lovely picture :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

keepsmiling said:


> grr bloody opks doin my head in, iv stil not had a pos at all. last 3 days have been faint lines, but very faint, today was a bit darker but nothing worth shouting about, well me n huddy got weekend off together, so pos opk or not, we are dtd vry nite lol
> wot a lucky man he is lol xxx

Opks dont always work hun but hope you get a clear poss today. Even if you dont ov until Monday weekend is will still be in your fertile period so GL.

I am awaiting a poss opks as well, its not expected until next week but i got EWCM yesterday so hoping it may be a little earlier.


----------



## claire911

*Tinks85* it sure is, very complicated sometimes remembering everyone! Hope u feel better soon :)

*Firedancer41 * I shouldnt take a huge amount of notice on the OPKs, I never had much success with them, keep :sex: !!! :haha: Very sad to hear about your little boy poppet :hugs:


----------



## claire911

*keepsmiling* like me and *Tinks85* say, dont take too much notice of the OPKs!!! And indeed your DH is in for a very eventful weekend ;)


----------



## Firedancer41

claire911 said:


> *Tinks85* it sure is, very complicated sometimes remembering everyone! Hope u feel better soon :)
> 
> *Firedancer41 * I shouldnt take a huge amount of notice on the OPKs, I never had much success with them, keep :sex: !!! :haha: Very sad to hear about your little boy poppet :hugs:

Thank you. OPKs worked well for me the last 3 months, so I assume I will eventually get a +, but we are following the SMEP, so we are going at it every other day until I get that +! LOL


----------



## Tinks85

I have just used my first soft cup!!!! Yey, I am amazed how easy they are to use. When they arrived I was in shock at the size of them lol. Hoping that teaming the pre seed up with soft cups will bring me my :bfp:

Opk neg for me as well today. Lets hope we all get a poss over the weekend :happydance:


----------



## kazpeza

i dont think im added to the original list here but i used concieve plus this month loved it and just got my bfp yay


----------



## trying 4 3rd

kazpeza said:


> i dont think im added to the original list here but i used concieve plus this month loved it and just got my bfp yay

Congrats hun! :happydance: Have a H&H pregnancy babe! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinks85

kazpeza said:


> i dont think im added to the original list here but i used concieve plus this month loved it and just got my bfp yay

Congrats hun, how long where you trying for and using pre seed?

Have a great 9 months :happydance:


----------



## spicy

kazpeza said:


> i dont think im added to the original list here but i used concieve plus this month loved it and just got my bfp yay

Cograts kazpeza.:flower:..Was that your first cycle that you used conceive plus?


----------



## kazpeza

this was my 3rd cycle but saying that the first cycle we decided we wanted another and i was half way through,the second i tried opks,never got a positive and discovered my cycle was only 24 days so was probably way off with timing and yes this was the first cycle i used the concieve plus and i got the positive on the opk too.We really liked the concieve plus.the month before my husband couldnt manage it a few times cause it was beginning to hurt (sorry tmi) but this time with the concieve plus was better and it was me flaking we managed to bd 7 days in a row ha ha,Id say give it a go and good luck to you all


----------



## spicy

I used for 2nd cycle pre-seed and if AF will come, I have to decide if I will order another one pre-seed or a conceive + ...You did n't ever use pre seed, right?


----------



## kazpeza

nope i tried concieve plus because it was cheaper i didnt use loads but what i did use i felt helped,to be honest tho my other 2 children was little and great accidents so i dunno wether i would of concieved without it if you know what i mean 

Are you thinking of trying concieve plus


----------



## Tinks85

spicy said:


> I used for 2nd cycle pre-seed and if AF will come, I have to decide if I will order another one pre-seed or a conceive + ...You did n't ever use pre seed, right?

This is my 2nd cycle with pre seed and will be switching over to concieve plus next cycle just to see if there is a difference.


----------



## spicy

Yeap! I'm thinking to try conceive + too!
I'm waiting AF this Monday, so if she will come, I have to order it, so I have it in time for the next cycle.:wacko:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope you dont have any need for conceive + hun. I am just waiting for ov, i dont know, we are always waiting around for something :haha:

GL :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett_Rose

im using conceive plus and i like it so far after reading about other lubes on the market for conception i thought conceive plus was the best especially about it mimicking fertile cm :)


----------



## Firedancer41

kazpeza said:


> i dont think im added to the original list here but i used concieve plus this month loved it and just got my bfp yay

Congrats Kaz!



FYI for anyone in the U.S....I went to CVS to get more OPKs today and saw Conceive Plus there-never saw it in a regular store before.


----------



## kazpeza

Hope you get your positive and if you do we can be buddies cause that's when my af would be due


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies,

AF now 12 day's late and still everything the same.

If I am not pregnant I am going on a serious diet - bloated beyond belief, bb's even bigger than normal (didn't think that possible!!), getting cramps while in bed but disappear when I get up, windy (sorry tmi), headaches, ready for bed when I get up!!

:dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## kazpeza

Jacksie said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> AF now 12 day's late and still everything the same.
> 
> If I am not pregnant I am going on a serious diet - bloated beyond belief, bb's even bigger than normal (didn't think that possible!!), getting cramps while in bed but disappear when I get up, windy (sorry tmi), headaches, ready for bed when I get up!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all

Oooh all sounds good have you tested


----------



## caz & bob

got my :bfp: this morning 13dpo first month useing preseed xx xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0049.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nevertogether

wow, this is an amazing month for BFP's. congrats to all of you! i'm hoping june is an even better month hehe :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, congrats to the new :bfp: 's :D :D :D!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you all.

And good luck to those still waiting to test..or best of luck for next cycle. :hugs: I have total faith in these lubes!


----------



## Tinks85

Wow congrats caz & bob. Hope you have healthy 9 months. Make sure you keep us posted.

Really does sound like you are preggers Jacksie. When are you going to test again?


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Tinks85

I may test tomorrow or Monday - not sure yet.

Doc says to leave until Mon, but it's really hard not to.


----------



## Tinks85

Did you test this morning? Its so hard but it may be better to wait it out until Monday. Keeping my FX hun.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you Jacksie xo


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

AF now 13 days late and a Superdrug 

The doc did say right enough that I was to wait until I was at least 14 days. To go and see him again on Friday.

Still a bit crampy, loads of clear cm thought I had wet myself yesterday or AF had turned up, but nothing.

Feeling as though I have a lump sitting in my throat all the time and heartburn.

I was going out last night and could bearly fit into my jeans - either had better be preg or I am going on a serious diet.


----------



## claire911

caz & bob said:


> got my :bfp: this morning 13dpo first month useing preseed xx xx

:wohoo: congrats poppet!!!!!!

and congrats to *kazpeza* :happydance:

I knew if I didnt log in for a couple of days that I'd come back to good news, now we just need a :bfp: from *Jacksie* :thumbup:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies ive been using concieve plus this month i LOVE it!!

However its not worked for me :-( af is due 2moro and can feel she is coming and bfn this morning, but im gonna use it next month too!


----------



## Firedancer41

Does anyone know?

On the Pre-Seed directions it states that you an fill the applicator up to 30 mins. before intercourse, and it also says you can insert it up to 15 mins. before... What happens if you put it in longer????

DH came home last night and while he was in the bathroom I quickly *loaded up* :rofl: and then he wanted to watch a tv show, so it was more like an our before we could :sex: Do you think that's a big deal, to go beyond that 15 min. mark?


----------



## keepsmiling

im sure it wnt make any difference, it prob just takes 15 mins to work so nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Titi

Well I just used the preconceive the first time this cycle (have used preseed the last 5 or 6 cycles) and find it REALLY STICKY!!!!! It's not bad if you use it right away and get to business but it does not work so well to use during foreplay for DH. I do find it easier to use though than the preseed and like it better for myself I think.

Can't wait until my zestica comes-it should have been here by now but did have to come from overseas.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
woohoo 26 BFPs now!! :happydance:
im 9DPO and wanting to test hahaha we didnt do the deed too much around O time but i have my faith in conceive plus :D
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd mara!


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Congratulations on all the :bfp:'s

Day 14 and still no change!!

Going to wait another couple of days before testing


----------



## caz & bob

well girls i am having a chemical p i am so gutted just hope i have better luck next month x x x


----------



## spicy

caz & bob said:


> well girls i am having a chemical p i am so gutted just hope i have better luck next month x x x

Oooh...:nope:so sorry to hear that caz&bob...:hugs: I hope you have soon your strong BFP :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

so sorry to hear that caz & bob :( :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

ey ladies, im in ait of a perdicument at mo,,, well iv been gettin close pos 4 2 days now, n today was soo close to pos, but i thought id do a boots one to c if its a pos opk, wnd it was neg, but i cnt put a pik up cos its not lettin me, wud any1 be ablw to pm me ther number and i can send it to em, advice badly needed?
xx


----------



## spicy

Could please anyone help me? 
I had my second line of OPK on 26th of April. When do you think I have to AF?
My calendar says on 10th (today) but until now I have only light brown spots and BFN :wacko:
All my hopes are on pre-seed!!!:flower:


----------



## Tinks85

Caz&Bob, I am so sorry about your chemical. I really hope you get a sticky bean soon. Are you going to continue to use the pre seed hun?

Keepsmiling I would suggest waiting until tomorrow and do another opk. What cd are you? Have you been charting anything? I would also get :sex: just encase you are about to ov, get your selves covered. GL :thumbup:

Spicy, how long is your LP normally? Your calander will have today down for AF as the average LP is 14 days. I would say its a good sign that there is no sign of the :witch: hope she stays away hun. Test again in the morning using FMU. GL and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Caz, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## criddy

Go to the doctor tomorrow for my yearly. Hoping for a BFP. Will POAS but also hoping he does blood work in case it's too early for the HPT. Feeling super icky, boobs hurting and back pain like crazy. Had heart burn to begin with but now it's on and off!


----------



## wanting2bmum

hiya all, im new to all this what is pre seed is it just a lubricant or is it proven to aid fertility ? sorry if this is TMI but i dont need lubricant generally, what is pre seed and does it help low sperm counts ? 

any info would be appriciated x


----------



## spicy

Tinks85 said:


> Spicy, how long is your LP normally? Your calander will have today down for AF as the average LP is 14 days. I would say its a good sign that there is no sign of the :witch: hope she stays away hun. Test again in the morning using FMU. GL and keep us posted :hugs:

At my last cycle that was the first time I tried OPK, my AF came 14 days after the second line of the test...so I think that yesterday was the day.:wacko:...I will wait untill tomorrow morning to do another test.
Thanks a lot:kiss:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

AF now 15 days late and another :bfn:

I give up


----------



## VGibs

Just got my pre~seed in the mail! Gettin my BD on for next month! ya hoo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL vgibs!

Gah, Jacksie, what the heck is going on!!?? Can you get a blood test done?


----------



## spicy

I just have my Af...I'm ready to order again pre-seed or conceive +


----------



## emilyjean

Hey pre-seeders, how much do you use? I tend to not use much, and I wonder if it's not enough? When do you start using it?


----------



## Firedancer41

emilyjean said:


> Hey pre-seeders, how much do you use? I tend to not use much, and I wonder if it's not enough? When do you start using it?

I just use the #1 mark on the applicator. I started using it 5 days before my predicted ovulation, and plan to keep using it until fertile signs are gone. HTH!


----------



## VGibs

emilyjean said:


> Hey pre-seeders, how much do you use? I tend to not use much, and I wonder if it's not enough? When do you start using it?

Unrealted...but I LOVE your wedding pic emilyjean!!!!!!! So gorgeous and you look soooo happy! You can just see the love radiating. *sigh*


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls... im going to jump in if thats ok!? i got my conceive+ yesterday, tried it out and it was good! now i cant wait to o to get using it for a purpose!!! how much do I use and where do i put it!! haha - by that i mean (TMI) do i put it "in" me? or on me? or on him? i just put it on him yesterday!


----------



## keepsmiling

i ust use enuff to make it slippy and fun lol and i put it on him,,, althought id does tent to drip off lol xx


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Spicy :hugs:

Emilyjean, i use it to half way between the 1 and 2. A little goes a long way :winkwink:

GL at the doctors Criddy, hope you have your :bfp:

Hope you get some answers soon Jacksie :hugs:

wanting2bmum, pre seed and conceive plus are lubes but they mimic ewcm. The ph balance is the same as fertile CM and can help :spermy: live longer. I dont normally use lube that much so just using it purley as a fertility aid. GL hun.

AFM I finally got a poss opks today :happydance: pre seed and soft cup in and have everything crossed.


----------



## emilyjean

firedancer- Thanks, that does help. I don't know if I use enough, and I've decided that this is my month, lol.

vgibs- Thanks so much! I had a really good photographer, haha.

Tinks- Thanks!


----------



## Firedancer41

emilyjean said:


> firedancer- Thanks, that does help. I don't know if I use enough, and I've decided that this is my month, lol.
> 
> vgibs- Thanks so much! I had a really good photographer, haha.
> 
> Tinks- Thanks!

Good, then we'll be IL bump buddies, since I have also decided that this is my month :rofl:


----------



## claire911

caz & bob said:


> well girls i am having a chemical p i am so gutted just hope i have better luck next month x x x

Big hugs hunny :hugs: How are u doing? :hugs:


----------



## claire911

*Emilyjean* - with Pre seed I started using 3 on the applicator tube but then went down to 1 gradually....less is definitely more with that stuff!

*Tinks* - how are u getting on poppet?


----------



## chuichi

This is my 1st month using pre-seed, I always use just over the 1 mark...
really hoping this is the month!!! fingers all crossed! xxx


----------



## Lorts

Hi ladies, I thought I would drop by and let you know I got my :bfp: today. 3rd month of using preseed. 

:dust: to you all. X


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Claire, I am good hunny. Hoping to ov today, I have had a few cramps so thinking it is today. How are you doing? Hope everything is going well.

Lorts congrats on your :bfp: another one to add to our stats. Have a healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Lorts said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would drop by and let you know I got my :bfp: today. 3rd month of using preseed.
> 
> :dust: to you all. X

Congrats!!!


----------



## ttcstill

Congrats Lorts....... this is my second cycle using pree-seed and I am hoping for a :BFP:

I will be testing on May 31st


----------



## wanting2bmum

congratulations ! x


----------



## spicy

Lorts said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would drop by and let you know I got my :bfp: today. 3rd month of using preseed.
> 
> :dust: to you all. X

Congrats Lorts!!!!!:flower::thumbup:
How long did you try before pre-seed?


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Can you add me to the list please. We're using Pre seed for the first proper month this month (we used it just once last cycle). 

Hoping for :bfp:.... :baby::dust: to everyone xxx

:hugs:


----------



## wanting2bmum

how and when do you use pre seed ? i have just brought concieve plus ! hoping to start using when it arrives, wish id have gone for pre seed now ! never mind we wil see 

congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have total faith in Conceive Plus, so give it a chance before you try preseed since you already have it..:D Not saying one is better than the other, just that they're both great..so don't worry..good luck.

Congrats Lorts!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

ttcstill - We will be testing together!!


----------



## Jacksie

Morning

No change this morning apart from feeling really queasy.

Will do hpt tomorrow and got doc's appt at 2pm


----------



## spicy

I would like to ask you, girls, how do you use coseive plus? Has it applicators too?


----------



## claire911

Tigerlilly80 said:


> Can you add me to the list please. We're using Pre seed for the first proper month this month (we used it just once last cycle).
> 
> Hoping for :bfp:.... :baby::dust: to everyone xxx
> 
> :hugs:

I only put :bfp: on the first page so crack on :haha:

Congrats *Lorts* and thanks for letting us know :wohoo:


----------



## claire911

Jacksie said:


> Morning
> 
> No change this morning apart from feeling really queasy.
> 
> Will do hpt tomorrow and got doc's appt at 2pm

Poor u poppet. What has the doc said so far? Have u done anymore tests?


----------



## claire911

Tinks85 said:


> Hi Claire, I am good hunny. Hoping to ov today, I have had a few cramps so thinking it is today. How are you doing? Hope everything is going well.

Ooooh yay for Ov and cramps! Get doing the bad stuff :happydance: I'm OK. Waiting for my doppler to arrive so I can drive myself bonkers with that!! Havent had any sickness for a week either :thumbup:


----------



## Lorts

spicy said:


> Lorts said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I thought I would drop by and let you know I got my :bfp: today. 3rd month of using preseed.
> 
> :dust: to you all. X
> 
> Congrats Lorts!!!!!:flower::thumbup:
> How long did you try before pre-seed?Click to expand...

Hi, We tried for 2 months without and 3 months with preeseed. 

DH and I ONLY BD on the day of +OPK and the day after and we got our BFP!

GL to you all. X


----------



## criddy

Test at doctors office was a BFN but he said it was still too early. He took a lot of labs yesterday. He says he'll look at them this week and start trying to figure out the puzzle if I am not pregnant this month. Today is when AF is due IF I am on a 30 day cycle this month. I tend to go between 30-33. Keeping my fingers crossed but excited about trying next month if this one is a no go. 

Congratulations to all BFP's! So much hope to cling to!


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Claire

I did one yesterday and still :bfn:

Last week doc had said that AF had to be at least 14 days late before he could do anything, as it sometimes would not show up before then.

So, he has booked me in to see him tomorrow at 2pm when I will be 18 days late if she doesn't appear.


----------



## Tinks85

Claire, whats a doppler? Or am i being a little thick lol Great stuff about no sickness.

Just waiting for my temp to rise to confirm ov. Hoping to get another session in with pre seed just to be on the safe side :winkwink:

GL Criddy, hope your :bfp: is just days away :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh my I am thinking in TTC acronyms. As I clicked the User Control Panel link which reads "User CP", I thought, "User Cervical Position?!?!?" :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

Hahahahaha firedancer!! That made me
laugh a lot!!!!

Spicy-there is no applicator with concieve plus, it's just a tube of lube! Quity slippery, I put in on oh bits bit when o'ing will prob put a wee bit on my foo foo too x

my cm has turned watery but surely too early for o. Must go do opk!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

"foo foo" always cracks me up :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Tinks85 said:


> Claire, whats a doppler? Or am i being a little thick lol Great stuff about no sickness.
> 
> Just waiting for my temp to rise to confirm ov. Hoping to get another session in with pre seed just to be on the safe side :winkwink:
> 
> GL Criddy, hope your :bfp: is just days away :hugs:

A doppler is what you use to listen to baby's heart beat :)

Okay girls... I want to join!
We've been ttc for 1 week now. I came off my pill 2 weeks ago on Wednesday still no af but we're trying anyway, I've heard lots of horror stories about trying too soon after stropping the pill but also some say you're most fertile then so.... I'm an impatient bunny and wanna conceive quickly (I guess we all do!)
I've just bought some conceive plus, OH will call me stupid but do men really undersand??
I don't know when I ovulate b/c of no :witch: and no withdrawal bleed either. 
Hopefully going to use it tonight :)

fx'd for a :bfp: soon! x


----------



## spicy

Nixilix said:


> Spicy-there is no applicator with concieve plus, it's just a tube of lube! Quity slippery, I put in on oh bits bit when o'ing will prob put a wee bit on my foo foo too x

Oh, I see. Thanks...So I think pre-seed is better for me who have no ewcm at all:winkwink:


----------



## keepsmiling

how many days b4 and after ov do u ladies bd??
also do u just use concive plys wen ur ovulating xx


----------



## spicy

Nixilix said:


> Spicy-there is no applicator with concieve plus, it's just a tube of lube! Quity slippery, I put in on oh bits bit when o'ing will prob put a wee bit on my foo foo too x

Oh, I see. Thanks...So I think pre-seed is better for me who have no ewcm at all:winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

I'd like to join in :wave:

Hubby is NTNP - Im TTC... its kinda working... Anyway I got an pos OPK yesterday (wed) and BD Sun, Tues & Wed... used Preseed on Tues & Wed. I am still waiting for FF to confirm OV though :wacko:


----------



## wanting2bmum

i have recieved my concieve plus this am i got it from ebay ! it came with 20 ovulation stick to ! fingers crossed x


----------



## wanting2bmum

ff never tells me im ovulating i dont think i do it probably lol, but opk tests have been poss x


----------



## Firedancer41

wanting2bmum said:


> ff never tells me im ovulating i dont think i do it probably lol, but opk tests have been poss x

Do you mind sharing the link to your charts?


----------



## keepsmiling

go by ur pos opks, i always do xx


----------



## wanting2bmum

i would show you gladly but dont know how to link it in my sig lol ! actually how do i put my journal in my sig ? x


----------



## Nixilix

round 2 with conceive + tonight!! whoop. my cm has gone watery so hopefully o is on its way. going to do tonight, sat am sun pm mon pm tuesday pm if needed!!!! cannie wait!! xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

wanting2bmum said:


> i would show you gladly but dont know how to link it in my sig lol ! actually how do i put my journal in my sig ? x

Go to edit signature, and then type whatever you want the link to say (i.e. My Journal). Highlight the words with your mouse, then click on t globe icon with the chain. Type the URL of your journal and it will make a clickable link.

To share your FF chart, go to FF, click on sharing, then home page setup and it will give you your link...HTH!


----------



## wifey29

Hi Girls, 

I got my very faint :bfp: today at 9dpo! We were using Conceive Plus. Fabulous stuff!

xxx


----------



## babybefore30

Hi ladies I got my BFP today - period due tomorrow. Am hoping it is a sticky one. Not having any major symptoms yet except for an abudance of lotiony cm and I am boiling. We have not been charting but I did have an idea of when my fertile period was we just bd every day during my fertile week using conceive plus and also bd afterwards whenever the mood took us and used conceive plus. I used it in me as sorry if TMI but feels more lubricated and helps OH not to get sore.


----------



## VGibs

wanting2bmum said:


> i have recieved my concieve plus this am i got it from ebay ! it came with 20 ovulation stick to ! fingers crossed x

I want a link to that ebay store!


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats on your :bfp:s wifey29 and babybefore30. Hope you both have a happy and healthy nine months.

VGibs i got my pre seed, opks and HPT from ebay, the sellar was called fertilityplan if that is of any help. I got pre seed with 9 applcators and 25 tests for £15 + p&p.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow 2 more bfp's!!!!! That's so awesome. Congrats ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

So happy for you guys!! Amazing. I really hope this stuff works for us! xx


----------



## wanting2bmum

Tinks85 said:


> Congrats on your :bfp:s wifey29 and babybefore30. Hope you both have a happy and healthy nine months.
> 
> VGibs i got my pre seed, opks and HPT from ebay, the sellar was called fertilityplan if that is of any help. I got pre seed with 9 applcators and 25 tests for £15 + p&p.

yeah thats the same user i brought from, very fast delievery and very discret x


----------



## Nixilix

Well well well girls!! Congrats on the bfps!! 2 more!! Hope we stay on a roll for another two weeks for my test date!!! 

Bd last night usuing conceive +, and again no stinging today!! So glad is friendly!! So I've been having watery cm so hopefully I'm gearing up for ov!! Going to HOPEFULLY bd tonight tomorrow Sunday Monday! Sooo want to catch that egg!!


----------



## faerieprozac

I've been using Conceive plus the past few months with no success... is it worth getting preseed next do you think?


----------



## VGibs

wanting2bmum said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp:s wifey29 and babybefore30. Hope you both have a happy and healthy nine months.
> 
> VGibs i got my pre seed, opks and HPT from ebay, the sellar was called fertilityplan if that is of any help. I got pre seed with 9 applcators and 25 tests for £15 + p&p.
> 
> yeah thats the same user i brought from, very fast delievery and very discret xClick to expand...

Well seeing as I am Canadian I doubt it would be very fast to get delievered here! haha But I marked the seller as a fave so now I can order if I so choose next time


----------



## spicy

Congrats ladies!!! 
Great results for conceivers+ :winkwink:


----------



## claire911

Congrats to the new :bfp:s Bumped up the Conceive+ stats up nicely :) Who will be number 30?!?!?!?

*Tinks* - sorry, a doppler is a little device that u can listen to the babys heartbeat....its fab :cloud9:

*Firedancer* - I have thought the very same thing about User CP, always makes me chuckle!

Awww the weekend is almost here girls, I think I'll sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep :)


----------



## claire911

faerieprozac said:


> I've been using Conceive plus the past few months with no success... is it worth getting preseed next do you think?

Could be poppet. I was using Pre seed and was gonna swap after 3 months to Conceive+. Cant do no harm! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Wifey & Babybefore 30! Yay-Congrats to you both! Gives me some hope I switched from preseed after 5 or 6 cycles to preconceive + and zestica this cycle. 

Do you mind if I ask how long you both have been trying and how long using preconceive?

H&H9!


----------



## Jacksie

congrats on the :bfp:'s

No change today apart from terrible heartburn last night and really bad backache.

Just think all this is my AF playing up.

See doc's at 2pm, but just really fed up with the whole thing


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck at the doctors Jacksie. Really hope its not just AF and you have a little bean growing :hugs:

The doppler sounds good Claire but I would just worry myself if i couldn't hear their heart and it would just be me not using it right lol

Faerieprozac I would swap to pre seed hun. I have been using pre seed for 2 months now and if i have no luck this cycle then I am swaping to conceive + Good luck :thumbup:

AFM i had a little rise in temps this morning so hoping if it is on the high side tomorrow morning then FF will confirm my OV as Wed or Thursday. From getting my poss opk we have :sex: everyday and used pre seed and soft cups each time. I am not giving the :spermy: any chance to escape :haha:


----------



## Reds05

Thought I would bump up the stats for conceive +

Used it for the first time this cycle and got my :bfp: on 14/5.

Bit shocked as had more symptoms the months :witch: showed up.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow, congrats!!!! So many BFPs :D :D :D


----------



## Firedancer41

Reds05 said:


> Thought I would bump up the stats for conceive +
> 
> Used it for the first time this cycle and got my :bfp: on 14/5.
> 
> Bit shocked as had more symptoms the months :witch: showed up.

Congrats!!!


----------



## spicy

Congrats reds05!!!:thumbup::flower:
I start thinking that I should order conceive+ than preseed (which I'm waiting by mail):haha:


----------



## Nixilix

i forgot to use it this morning and friday so techically only used it friday!!


----------



## libbymarks198

I got this last cycle to use but never did, so this cycle i am going to use it when i see ferning on my o microscope, i know i am going to get my bfp this month!!

it sounds weird but atm i am always looking at the clock at 11:11 and my mum always told me to make a wish, i wont tell you what it is of course (lol) but i have made about 10 wish's this week so i am feeling positive!!

now a wee question can i go to the bathroom and put it in and then come back to the bedroom or does walking make it all come out?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I see the 11:11 thing all the time too lol


----------



## Reds05

Hey spicy

I was swithering between the 2 as pre-seed seemed to have a better success rate.

Not sure why I eventually went with conceive+ but glad I did.

We also used the SMEP this month as well so think a combination of the two helped.

GL and fx you move over to first tri soon.


----------



## Tinks85

Libby, if you use it internally you should be fine to walk from the bathroom. I find that it stays put for quite some time. I use it between the 1 and 2 mark. GL

AFM I have just been to the loo and there was pink on the tissue when i wiped and I have been cramping for a few hours. Do you think it could be implantation bleeding or is it to early. Personally i think its to early as i am only 4dpo but want it so much to be IB :winkwink:

Hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It is quite early, but not unheard of!


----------



## libbymarks198

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Omg I see the 11:11 thing all the time too lol

haha did you make a wish on it... i see you are pregnant i am going to tell myself its because you wished on that time and it happened lol so it will happen for me to!!

cant wait to use pre-seed this month, although i am a bit nervous


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls, I still stalk this thread to watch the bfp count go up!

Now that you've mentioned 11.11 I had to comment and the fact you were told to make a wish. I've been seeing it all my life and there are many theories out there (cults etc) and I even started a thread in the groups section called Believe to talk about it. Well I won't babble on, instead I'll leave this link 
https://spiritlibrary.com/doreen-virtue/number-sequences-from-the-angels
for you to have a look. The nicer of the theories I feel.


----------



## libbymarks198

oh wow! thank you, i do not normally believe in things that are not fact or have groun evidence but I have just noticed all the time i am looking at the clock at that certain time! and making a wish on it would be the correct thing to do for the number 1 as it takes a snap shot of wht you are thinking of at the time and not to think about what you dont want!!

so fingers x'd that i am going to get the bfp i keep wishing for on 11.11 lol

never thought i would ever be into this stuff. oh what tcc does to you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

libbymarks198 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Omg I see the 11:11 thing all the time too lol
> 
> haha did you make a wish on it... i see you are pregnant i am going to tell myself its because you wished on that time and it happened lol so it will happen for me to!!
> 
> cant wait to use pre-seed this month, although i am a bit nervousClick to expand...


I will admit..that was my wish every time :D :happydance: Yours is coming :thumbup:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Went to Doc's on Friday. He did another preg test and was neg, but has sent a sample away to the hospital lab to be tested, but as he said, all the symptoms say I am pregnant but he doesn't think I am.

I was reading another thread on here and the reason for my AF being late and a :bfn: may be due to me taking the Boots equivalent of Pregnacare - it seems that quite a few ladies are having the same problem when taking these vits, but don't know the reason????????

Today is the 3rd day I haven't taken them and I now feel as though AF is going to appear.

As I said to the doc I don't mind (obviously I would like to be preg) as long as one would appear or I could get a BFP


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- another BFP here for Preseed! Got a line last night and this morning! Using Clomid, Softcups and Preseed!


----------



## claire911

*Reds05* and *babyloulou* :wohoo:

:hugs: *Jacksie* Hope u either get a BFP or AF soon. Didnt know that about the vitamins. Seems abit of an annoying side effect!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

fairygirl said:


> Hey girls, I still stalk this thread to watch the bfp count go up!
> 
> Now that you've mentioned 11.11 I had to comment and the fact you were told to make a wish. I've been seeing it all my life and there are many theories out there (cults etc) and I even started a thread in the groups section called Believe to talk about it. Well I won't babble on, instead I'll leave this link
> https://spiritlibrary.com/doreen-virtue/number-sequences-from-the-angels
> for you to have a look. The nicer of the theories I feel.

Fairy, wow! Thanks for this link. I find it soooo amazing, because I'm constantly catching 1:11, 2:22, 3:33 and so on. Always pointing it out to DH and he says I'm such a weirdo :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jacksie, sorry to hear about the :bfn: :( It seems that I've read something about that vitamin before..I can't quite remember. Perhaps you found the culprit then. If the witch is gonna show, I hope it's soon for you, so you can get on with TTC!


----------



## Jacksie

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s:thumbup::wohoo:


----------



## Firedancer41

babyloulou said:


> Hi- another BFP here for Preseed! Got a line last night and this morning! Using Clomid, Softcups and Preseed!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## criddy

I'm out. AF got me this weekend. Oh well...back to trying!


----------



## Jacksie

:hugs:


----------



## wifey29

Can you please take me off the list? My bfp ended as a chemical this morning :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry, wifey :( :hugs:


----------



## babybefore30

Can you take me off to please my BFP ended in a chemical on Saturday, however I am will not be disheartned, at least I know conceive plus works and we will try again. Just taught me a lesson.


----------



## wanting2bmum

sorry to hear that whats a chemical pg ? x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

babybefore, so sorry too :( Gah..so sad.


----------



## Nixilix

oh im sooo sorry girls :(


----------



## spicy

So sorry girls:cry:...Keep trying and think positive:hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Sending lots of :hugs: your way wifey & babybefore30. I have my fx you both get a sticky bean soon.

Sorry the witch got you criddy, GL this cycle :thumbup:

Hope you are not kept waiting much longer Jacksie :hugs:

AFM, not much report. Had more cramps this morning but they seem to have eased now. Still not sure if its a good sign or not or even if it is conected to TTC.


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to read about your losses girls x


----------



## TntArs06

Hello ladies,

I hope to join you ladies. :happydance:

I am interested in this pre-seed and conceive plus. Which is better? Or more-so which has a higher success rate? I want to order it tonight but can't decide which one I want.

Also when I do buy it and get it in the mail...how much do I use and when do I start and stop using it?

Thank you very much ladie!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## libbymarks198

i got pre-seed because i noticed more people use it and there was more about it on the internet


----------



## claire911

*TntArs06* - I used Pre seed after 4 months of trying, used Pre seed for 2 months and got BFP so I am a big fan! Although *PeaceLoveBaby* will tell u the benefits of Conceive+. I think they are very similar. If I hadnt of got anywhere with the Pre seed after 3 months I was gonna change to Conceive+!

*Tinks* - not long till we get to test day :happydance:

*Fairygirl *- Cant believe u are 15 weeks already!!!!!

Sorry to hear about the angels :( First page has been edited :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Got my pre seed in the mail yesterday! I didnt know it came in applicators...and it only has 6 in a box :S


----------



## Firedancer41

TntArs06 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope to join you ladies. :happydance:
> 
> I am interested in this pre-seed and conceive plus. Which is better? Or more-so which has a higher success rate? I want to order it tonight but can't decide which one I want.
> 
> Also when I do buy it and get it in the mail...how much do I use and when do I start and stop using it?
> 
> Thank you very much ladie!! :hugs::hugs:

Welcome! It's more or less personal preference. Conceive Plus actually has a claim that it helps conception, while Pre-Seed simply calls itself sperm-friendly lubricant, but anecdotal evidence has shown they both work well! I personally tried Pre-Seed this month. I bought it off of Amazon.com. You can also go to their site and see what stores in your area may sell it. https://www.preseed.com

I recently saw CVS carries Conceive Plus, near the HPTs.


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> Got my pre seed in the mail yesterday! I didnt know it came in applicators...and it only has 6 in a box :S

FYI, I have heard people say the pre-portioned applicators have waaayyyy more than is needed, so use sparingly LOL

There is also a multi-use tube that comes with empty applicators, which is what I've been using. Hopefully you won't need to order more ;) but if so, check out the multi-use tube.


----------



## TntArs06

Firedancer41- Thank you very much. I think I may just try both. Like conceive one day and preseed another day. I guess it wouldn't hurt. LOL and Thank you for the welcome!! :happydance::happydance:

claire911- So you used pre seed the whole time? Or was it conceive plus for 4 months and preseed for 2 and had success? Thank you for the response. I didn't buy it yesterday cause I wasn't too sure yet!!:dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I only used Conceive + and got my :bfp: the first cycle!


----------



## babyloulou

I always used preseed (but wasn't ovulating for ages). When clomid finally started me ovulating I used preseed the first cycle, conceive plus the second and third and then back to preseed this cycle (and got my bfp)!!! The only thing I did differently was to use LOADS this cycle on the advice of another girl who got her bfp. I used a whole application each bd this time! Makes it so you have no sensation in there at all- I couldn't even tell he was in!!! :-D But it bloomin worked!


----------



## Tinks85

You have a nice little bump going on now PeachLoveBaby, how are you doing?

Claire, I am not going to test until next wednesday. AF is due around Monday, depending on my LP. It was 12 days last cycle but 14 the one previous. Going to give the witch a chance to catch me first. I would rather just come on than get a :bfn: if its a no.

My (.)(.)'s feel really wierd, they are sore and I have funny tingling feeling in my right nipple. They have never felt this way before but thinking my body may just be playing tricks.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you Tinks :D I'm doing really well..other than trying to get a hold on my insane appetite! Gahhh. 

I really hope this is your lucky cycle, chick xo


----------



## TntArs06

Peace and Baby-- Thank you guys. I think I will order the preseed then. Anyone know of any websites where its legit and not too much monies? =)


----------



## VGibs

TntArs06 said:


> Peace and Baby-- Thank you guys. I think I will order the preseed then. Anyone know of any websites where its legit and not too much monies? =)

I bought mine through Ebay! I have to order a lot through ebay though because I don't believe in debt *it's a religious thing* thus credit cards are a no go, and because I live in Canada.


----------



## TntArs06

VGibs said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Peace and Baby-- Thank you guys. I think I will order the preseed then. Anyone know of any websites where its legit and not too much monies? =)
> 
> I bought mine through Ebay! I have to order a lot through ebay though because I don't believe in debt *it's a religious thing* thus credit cards are a no go, and because I live in Canada.Click to expand...

Ahh I see what your saying. Thats a really good idea!! Thank you very much:happydance::happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

I just ordered my preseed. Hopefully I get a BFP this cycle!!! 

Best Wishes everyone =)


----------



## Nixilix

fx for you! i used conceive+ but not the day before o or the morning after... i forgot! so thats my excuse if i dont get bfp!


----------



## TntArs06

Nixilix said:


> fx for you! i used conceive+ but not the day before o or the morning after... i forgot! so thats my excuse if i dont get bfp!

Is conceive plus better? Or did you switch to preseed because you got a bfn?


----------



## Nixilix

No this is my first month with conceive +. haven't tried preseed. I'm jot keep on the appliactor idea with preseed. My cm is up there, it was more for fun than anything xx


----------



## claire911

*Tinks85* - yep AF is better than a BFN, I agree. Keep us posted :)

*VGibs* - Only need a small amount of Pre seed otherwise its messy :haha: I started with a 3 then dropped to a 1!! The aplicators are reusable.

*TntArs06* - first 4 months I used nothing then I used Pre seed for 2 months and got :bfp:


----------



## TntArs06

Claire- Congrats on the :bfp: I am definitely hoping I have your luck!! Thats soo exciting!! Thank you very much!


Nix-I guess it is more fun in that matter. :winkwink::winkwink: I ordered my preseed yesterday and should be here today! So for this weekend i will have it.


----------



## spicy

Today I got my preseed by mail...with 9 applicators this time:thumbup:
I buy them from homehealth-uk.com for 13.99 pounds.
I ordered them one week ago (last tuesday) and today I have them (I'm living in Greece:winkwink:)


----------



## Titi

Vgibs-Congrats!!!!!!!! V. happy for you!!! : )


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-just to update the stats :witch: here for me today. I used preconceive plus for the first time this cycle.

For cycle 19 I am going to use the Zestica only I think.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry the witch got ya, Titi..best of luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so torn on whether to use my pre seed or conceive + when dh arrives. :shrug:


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> i'm so torn on whether to use my pre seed or conceive + when dh arrives. :shrug:

This was my first month using Pre-Seed, so that's what I am voting for! :) GL and lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so happy for you firedancer. here's lot of sticky baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

Well Never-I've used preseed 6+ cycles with no luck so moving on...........


----------



## nevertogether

hmmm titi, i think i'm going to go for conceive plus this cycle with dh. maybe since i have both, i will just use them both and go all crazy haha. i just ordered two sexy outfits for DH's visit. :happydance:


----------



## Titi

DH loves the sexy outfits! :thumbsup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck with the Conceive Plus, ladies! I got my bfp with the first cycle using it. Fx'd xo


----------



## claire911

VGibs - did u get a :bfp: ???????


----------



## Peanut78

nevertogether said:


> i'm so torn on whether to use my pre seed or conceive + when dh arrives. :shrug:

Firedancer - congrats hun! :happydance:

Nevertogether, I guess it depends on whether you have any issues with EWCM. I never have much EWCM and therefore prefer pre-seed as it comes with the applicator so I can try and get more in to mimick EWCM... 

Good luck, you must be getting so excited to see DH now :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much peanut! i will keep that in mind hun :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Any updates girlies?????? :bfp: at the ready :)


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats firedancer, hope you and bump have a happy and healthy 9 months hun :happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

AFM, Af was due today but hasn't shown but my temp has come down. I did a test this morning but :bfn: We have decided to take a step back on the TTC front. Its wearing me down a bit and hubby is worried I am getting obsessed. We are still trying but I am not going to temp or use opks or softcups for a few months. And I am just going to use pre seed as a lube, not internally. I know it might not speed up my :bfp: but just need some time out. I still want to be part of this thread though, even though i am not using pre seed as much. Hope you girls dont mind :hugs:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## criddy

Tinks I am there with you. Just ready to take a break and see what happens for a while. Good luck during your down time. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks hun, this month has just hit me hard and I feel like everything is getting on top of me. Hubby is great though, I am very lucky in that repect.

Are you taking some time out Criddy? :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Take all the time that you need..Still wishing you all the best in the meantime and onwards xo


----------



## maratobe

was wondering where this page went to hahaha glad i found it!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Loving your siggy, Mara :D Never give up! Persistence will pay off, I am sure of it!!!


----------



## parkgirl

:witch: got me this morning. On to month three of using pre-seed. Going to try for a :bfp: on June 22nd.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Girls,

I have been quite busy lately and haven't been able to check here as much as I would like to. I hope you all are well!!

Last night I used pre-seed with a softcup as well.....well this morning there was some "stuff" in the cup...usually there isn't. Normal? Or not? Also does anyone inseminate with softcups and use preseed? I entered the preseed like the directions said and put some in softcup with the sperm....I was afraid that the softcup would block the preseed once its in so I put some in cup.....is that what I should have done? Im soo confused!! PLEASE HELP! LOL


----------



## claire911

*Tinks* - hope u have a good break. We had a break from TTC too, then I got preggers! Its weird how much the mind plays in TTC in the end I think. :hugs: Keep in touch :hugs:

*TntArs06* - I know nothing about softcups but I'm sure one of the girls on here will be able to help you :)

*maratobe* - poppet, you found us again :happydance: How are u?


----------



## TntArs06

claire911 said:


> *Tinks* - hope u have a good break. We had a break from TTC too, then I got preggers! Its weird how much the mind plays in TTC in the end I think. :hugs: Keep in touch :hugs:
> 
> *TntArs06* - I know nothing about softcups but I'm sure one of the girls on here will be able to help you :)
> 
> *maratobe* - poppet, you found us again :happydance: How are u?

Thank you hon!!! I sure hope so. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## criddy

Tinks...Just trying to get some priorities together right now, my health being one of them. I am going to work out this summer (I'm a teacher) and trying to get some stuff together so that if we were to become preggers things would be a little more organized. We are going to keep doing what we have always been doing which is not trying...not preventing. We'll see what happens. Restful luck to all of us.


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for your support ladies, i will be keeping in touch dont worry.

Criddy, thats a good way to look at things. We do have a few things we could do to be better organised for a baby so will but some time into that.

TntArs06, i never put any preseed in the soft cup just inserted the softcup to trap the :spermy: in. Softcups haven't worked for me this month though. Maybe there are some more experienced ladies with softcups that can advise? Good luck hun.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- I tried it both ways- but the month I got my BFP I didn't put any in the cup xx


----------



## TntArs06

Tinks- Thank you hun

Babylou- I think I will do what you said sense you do have a BFP on!! YEAY!!!! Still so excited for you. Im hoping it works for me as well!


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!
im alright....plotting along, going on clomid next cycle so im pretty excited about that! hoping we caught the egg this month though cause my gyno did an ultrasound and said that we were about to ovulate :)
wedding plans are moving so so fast right now that i feel like maybe i might need to slow ttc down a bit....which is very scarey for me to say and think.....after 20 cycles i dont want to slow down but then when i tried on my wedding dress yesterday it confused me!!
how is everyone here?? :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Hi Mara, I have been reading your journal about the clomid, wedding, and LTTTC. You have alot going on poppet! When do u start the clomid? I think u need a nice holiday :) :hugs:

How are the rest of the girls????


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing good...waiting to hear of all the bfp's coming up :D

How you doing Claire?

I'm still exhausted..I have a feeling this won't go away with this pregnancy. This lil girl is draining me already! Oh what will the next 18 ish years be like :haha:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Congrats Firedancer! :happydance: H&H pregnancy hun!


----------



## faerieprozac

I got a BFP yesterday, we have been using Conceive plus for about 3 months :) xx


----------



## maratobe

claire911 said:


> Hi Mara, I have been reading your journal about the clomid, wedding, and LTTTC. You have alot going on poppet! When do u start the clomid? I think u need a nice holiday :) :hugs:
> 
> How are the rest of the girls????

i think i do LOL everything is all over the shop at the moment haha
i start when this cycle finishes so about 2 weeks if we havnt caught the eggy this month! im taking it from CD 5 to 9 :happydance: but i am getting bloods done this friday to see if i have Od this cycle first! :hugs::hugs:
how are you hun??? really really preggers now!!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

faerieprozac said:


> I got a BFP yesterday, we have been using Conceive plus for about 3 months :) xx

congrats sweetheart!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

I think it's a chemical, I got up this morning and have bled a little bit, my back is really hurting. :(


----------



## maratobe

awww sweet heart i hope not!!! xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hunnie no how you are feeling i had one last mont 1st time useing preseed xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

well she got me! ditching opks, tickers, and thermometer. Just me, OH and conceive +! xxx


----------



## claire911

*Nixilix* - thats what me and DH did the month I got :bfp: but with pre seed. Good luck :thumbup:

*faerieprozac* - how are u??? Really hoping you're ok and had no more bleeding :hugs:

*PLB *- I'm pretty sleepy too but otherwise I'm OK :)

*Maratobe* - yay, good luck with the bloods...I shall be stalking u as ever :) I'm good, next scan on Tuesday, eek!


----------



## maratobe

YAY scan time!! :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

So sorry to hear about you chemical faerieprozac :hugs: Really hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:

Goodluck for the scan Claire, bet you cant wait to see your little one again :happydance:

Maratobe - Good luck for the blood tests, I hope you dont need to start the Clomid :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Well, i'm still bleeding, it's like a normal period but a little heavier than usual. :(

Thanks ladies. Hope next month I am successful again.


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry faerie...Mine was a chemical as well. Did your dr. say anything about trying again? Mine said he recommends waiting 2 periods before TTC, but I just can't do that, and I've seen so much evidence to the contrary, that there's nothing to stop you from trying again right away, and that you are actually considered more fertile after...


----------



## nevertogether

oh no, i'm sorry firedancer :( :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hunnie xxxx


----------



## Peanut78

Faerie and Firedancer so sorry to hear about your chemicals :hugs: Hope you bith get sticky BFP's real soon :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: girls!!! xxx


----------



## claire911

Gutted for faerieprozac and firedancer41 :( :hugs: to you both :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Faerie and Fire, so sorry for your losses :( Big :hugs: to you both..and all the best this cycle if you're straight back to TTC


----------



## claire911

*Tinks * how are u doing? Scan was great thanks :)

*Mara* any news from u?

*caz & bob* not long till testing for you. How are u feeling now?

We need some PMA PMA PMA I think :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're all gonna get your :bfp:'s!!!!! This stuff is magic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Hi

Not much to report my ebd but loving the break. I feel so much more relaxed and have not been thinking about TTC half as much as normal. Been concentrating on our house and keeping busy. Even if i dont have my :bfp: this cycle the break is doing me the world of good.

Glad your scan went well Claire.

About time we had some good news on this thread, come on girls :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## claire911

:haha: *PLB* it certainly was magic!!

We really do need some good news, you're right *Tinks*. Glad you are enjoying the break. Will do u the world of good.

:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad you're feeling more relaxed..it may be just what you needed!


----------



## Tinks85

Hoping so girls. My relaxed attitude will be put to the test when I get AF:haha: She isn't due for another 2 weeks yet so just not going to think about her.

You have a very nice little bump going on PLB :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks..although it's even bigger now lol..that was 2 weeks ago. I need to update! Can't believe how much it changes each week now.


----------



## caz & bob

do you use concieve + like you use preseed insert it near your cervix xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You can use it however you'd like..I used it just as a lube, put it on DH and on myself. :) Good luck!!!


----------



## claire911

Good luck *Caz & Bob*

PLB has a fab bump :)

How are the rest of the girls???????


----------



## nevertogether

claire just seeing your ticker and peacelovebaby's gives me hope :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Your hubby's return is getting closer nevertogether :happydance:

PLB - Is that a new pic? You can see the difference with just 2 weeks. Oooooooooohhhh I cant wait. I will just look the size of a house though :haha: Your bump is so neat. 

PLB & Claire - Are you girls having any more scans???


----------



## nevertogether

thanks tinks. i saw him yesterday and part of today. kind of a tease and made me super depressed..but sigh.. 3 more weeks.


----------



## Tinks85

I bet seeing him for a few hours makes it worse in some ways. How long will you both get together when he is home in 3 weeks?

How is your charting going?


----------



## nevertogether

hey hun - i will get to see him the 25 - 30 and then he goes to kosovo until next april. i'm hoping to see him 2 weeks in sept/oct, but that's it. so, basically at the end of the month i'm going to be a crying wreck all over again. :cry: hopefully we can catch that eggy and i will have an excuse to be a crying wreck, lol. my charting is great. i took my temp yesterday but i couldn't sleep because i was so anxious so it was very high. so i didn't even put it in and today i was with DH and didn't want to worry. so missed these two days. no biggy though, i'm past ovulation. i hope your relaxation is going well! i know that it's relaxed for me because i don't :sex: so i can imagine you are pretty relaxed :)


----------



## claire911

Thanks *nevertogether*. *PLB* and I really do think this stuff is magic :) Can't be easy for you not seeing much of your DH :hugs:

*Tinks* got no more scans to look forward to but I may book a private one...watch this space ;)

I am away on hols (Santorini, Greece) from tomorrow till the 15th June so I'm hoping for lots of news when I get back :happydance: 

Keep your chin up girls :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Nevertogether I really dont know how you cope. I have everything crossed that you get your :bfp: before your hubby goes away again :hugs: Will he ever be able to spend more time at home like when you get your bundle of joy?

My relaxation is going well, Although i was with my neices and nephew today and cuddling my best friends 10 month old. I am so broady and feeling a little down about TTC tonight. I love spending time with the kids though and cant get enough of them. Had a bit of a fight with hubby before (nothing serious) so think my emotions are just all over the place. Aiming to get my PMA back by morning :thumbup: Its a relief not having to temp or do opks and that.


----------



## Tinks85

Wow, have a fab holiday Claire. I am so jealous, could really do with a good holiday. Is it just you and your OH going? Making the most of the rest of the time just the 2 of you?


----------



## claire911

Tinks85 said:


> Wow, have a fab holiday Claire. I am so jealous, could really do with a good holiday. Is it just you and your OH going? Making the most of the rest of the time just the 2 of you?

We are going with my mum and dad.....getting them use to family holidays :haha: But we plan to make the most of it :)

I tried temping and OPKs for a while, made me go mad! The month I got my :bfp: I did neither just Pre seed!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Tinks! It is a new pic :D Tummy has finally passed the boobs (which are growing at superhuman speed as well) lol

I have scans every month..my next one is June 24th. Can't wait!!!!!!! Hope she cooperates and lets me get a nice pic this time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow there were like 4 posts while I was typing mine lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey, how's everyone doing today? :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm good, very anxious to try this stuff out with DH's visit soon! oh i hope i get my :bfp:! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope you do too!!!! Try to have fun and enjoy OH though..dont let the stress get to ya. Good luck! :D


----------



## nevertogether

that's my plan now. i just found out our 5 days together might be shrunk into one. i really don't want to waste that one day stressing about anything. :shrug:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only one??? Omg that's horrible...I mean it's great you at least get to see him..but to take 4 days away from you :(


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i know. i've had my cry about it already :( pretty much already counting myself out the next cycle now, but just wish it was more than one day. :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Of course! Ugh I'm sorry hun.. Well make the most of it!!!!


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies ive just been flicking through this thread and just placed an order for some conceive plus so hopefully it be here b4 i ov.... then hoping for a :bfp: some great stories on here with :bfp:'s


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome! We have total faith in these products! I wish you the best xo Keep us updated on how you do :D


----------



## spicy

My 3rd cycle with pre-seed was unlucky as the first two :(...Hope next time being lucky enough for me...


----------



## maratobe

hi girls how are we??
xxxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

I am going to start using Pre-seed tomorrow should know in a couple of weeks if it has worked. Wish us luck. Hope you all get you BFP'S soon. :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

spicy, sorry to hear..fx'd for this cycle hun!

Good luck to all! Sorry haven't been on much..been a very very busy week for me.

How's everyone?


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, i have had a pretty busy week myself.

Well should be in my 2ww any day now if not already. Cant be 100% as not been charting or anything.

The weekend has gone way to fast.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## stellababy

hi ladies I posted in this thread a few months ago. unfortunately i MC'd in April but trying again this month with pre seed like last time. Last time it took 2 cycles for me once i started using it hopefully it will do the trick again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry to hear of your loss, Stella..GL this cycle hun. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good luck Stella, my fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry to hear that Stella :hugs: really hope you are just as qucik to catch that egg as last time :flower:


----------



## claire911

Hello girls, I'm back from my gallivanting!

:hugs: *stellababy* keep us posted on your journey.

Thanks *PLB* for keeping an eye on this thread :flower:

Fingers crossed *MrsHowley81* and *Tinks85*


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies 
i used concieve plus the other day it seems alright oh had a go with it think he got carried away was well funny...going to use some more in abit so hope it helps my lack of ewcm during my fertile period! 

how long had some of u ladies been using concieve plus and pre seed before getting ur :bfp:'s ?


----------



## babyloulou

Shell I'd been using it for months- but the month I got my bfp was the first month I used a full syringe of preseed! Up until that month I had only used a quarter of a syringe each time as I didn't want to drown the sperm- then another girl who had her bfp said I needed to use a whole syringe until I was swimming in the stuff! I got my bfp that month. I used Softcups too. Good luck xxx


----------



## xshell79

thanks babayloulou , we used it again last night think i mite get a small syringe then and try that i use softcups too and will be using them over the weekend whenwere away....

when we use conceive plus after :sex: i put a cushion under my bum for like 20mins and none of the :spermy: seem to come out(some of it might i no) like they used too before we used it,,i used to get like wet patches but that dont seem to happen now lol think the lube does a gd job keeping them up there! (sorry if tmi)


----------



## claire911

*xshell79* I got my bfp on the 2nd month of using Pre seed. I went for the less is more approach with the lube! I didnt OPK or stick my hips in the air that month either, I tried to relax..hehe yeah right :haha:


----------



## xshell79

think we going to use a little too for now as i have along fertile period cd10-cd18 thanks ladies hopefully be joining u soon fx


----------



## stellababy

wow a full syringe is def a lot :)) just goes to show different things work for different girls- i used just a little, up to 1.5 on the syringe when it worked for me


----------



## claire911

I used about 1.5 too, anymore than that and I became abit of a Pre seed fountain!! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just used some Conceive + externally lol. hey, whatever works..and doesn't hurt to try different ways :D


----------



## goddess25

I got my BFP on Monday and the only thing I did different this month was use pre seed evert time before. I used 2.5 each time not sure if that's what done it or the fact I took a month of before this cycle so I was a bit more relaxed and certainly less stressed out


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats on your :bfp: !!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thats great news goddes, I hope I get the same result as you, we just had a month off and started again, using Pre-seed :)


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats Goddess, happy and healthy 9 months.

Its about time we had another :bfp: to add to the list :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Congrats to bfps!!!

I just wanted to update that I used zestica only every time we BD this month (with softcups) and just got AF.

I used zestica and pre-conceive last month and pre externally and prior to that have used preseed (varying amounts, but usually the full syringe) for about 4or 5 months before that.


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry to hear about AF Titi, its must be so hard when you have been trying for as long as you have. GL next cycle hun, I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry to hear hun :( GL next cycle..it could be it!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping this works this cycle! DH doesn't quite understand why we need "lube", hehe. i have both conceive plus and pre-seed and i'm lost as which to try. maybe i will try one one day and another the other day. :shrug:


----------



## Tinks85

How long do you get your man for this cycle never? I think if it was me then i would use on this cycle and save the other for your next cycle, if you have a next cycle, really hope you dont :thumbup: Toss a coin to decide which one hehe :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i might go with a coin tinks, haha. i get to see him the 28, 29, 30. i will be in heaven! if we don't get it this cycle, it will be november/december..depending on what leave dates his unit approves...until we get to try again. so hopefully we get it this shot!


----------



## Tinks85

I will keep my Fx as always for you never. So he will be chained to the bad for 3 days :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

you got that right tinks! and he will love every minute of it :)


----------



## mwahxx

i dont no wether i can pop in and be added as am not a member of this thread but just to add to the conceive plusers i got my BFP yesterday from 1st cycle of using it, including softcups :) xxx :dust: xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

i just spent the last 30 minutes explaining CM to DH :haha: i think he gets why we need pre seed now. :blush: he's a medic so he is interested in everything trying to conceive that i have. he was asking me about my cervix. it's funny sometimes :haha:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Girls-

Yeah Never I think my DH could teach a course on fertility now, lol. It was hilarious in the beginning, when he found out about CM & checking CP etc. He was like, you can touch your cervix??? He wanted to try and was besides himself when he felt the "hole"....niether one of us had really given any thought to the fact that a baby comes out of that!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

titi that is hilarious. how funny because DH said the same thing about my cervix too. he was like "wait, YOU can touch it?" he didn't understand how i know my body doesn't produce a lot of ewcm. i was like, well it's pretty obvious if it's not in your panties honey..and he started asking more questions. maybe our DH's will go on to owning a fertility business together :rofl:


----------



## Titi

hahhahaha-yeah, DH is VERY interested in such. TMI but the first time I got the preseed I was REALLY embarrased and like, "okay don't look!" He was like, "whatever I want to do it!!! Cool aplicator!!"......(dork!).....So, yeah, 20 cycles and nothing is sacred. We've been on You Tube watching birthing videos-he stalks my pg B&B friends journals with me for bumpwatch, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## nevertogether

oh titi that is so adorable! :haha: what a sweet DH! my husband watched the soft cup video it will be no time until he decides to watch something about pre-seed. he said he wants to use it as lube not with the syringe and stuff. you think that would make a big difference?


----------



## Titi

Never-I think the most important part of the preseed is that if you need lube-you want to make sure you have a sperm friendly one, so yes-we've used it also as lube-but the same manufacturer also makes something called "pre" which is to compliment the internal preseed as an external lube.
I would say, that if you have really good cm than nature's best and wouldn't bother using the applicator. For us, after a couple bd sessions I really need extra help. So we use both. The first time I used the internal I snuck it in before, thinking it would really turn off DH to see all this technical stuff. But I guess that's impossible. He is sweet-he thinks anything babymaking is special b/c it's babymaking and although he has thought some stuff is a little out there (IE baking soda finger)......he's up for it all.


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> i just spent the last 30 minutes explaining CM to DH :haha: i think he gets why we need pre seed now. :blush: he's a medic so he is interested in everything trying to conceive that i have. he was asking me about my cervix. it's funny sometimes :haha:


Never: Hey babe, how was your day?
Never's DH: No too bad, hun. How is your cervix?

:rofl:


----------



## claire911

Congrats *goddess25* :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

Titi said:


> Never-I think the most important part of the preseed is that if you need lube-you want to make sure you have a sperm friendly one, so yes-we've used it also as lube-but the same manufacturer also makes something called "pre" which is to compliment the internal preseed as an external lube.
> I would say, that if you have really good cm than nature's best and wouldn't bother using the applicator. For us, after a couple bd sessions I really need extra help. So we use both. The first time I used the internal I snuck it in before, thinking it would really turn off DH to see all this technical stuff. But I guess that's impossible. He is sweet-he thinks anything babymaking is special b/c it's babymaking and although he has thought some stuff is a little out there (IE baking soda finger)......he's up for it all.

awww he sounds so much like mine! what a sweet DH :hugs: i lack CM a lot i believe, so i might try to do the syringe first and see what DH thinks. i know he wants to use it as lube, but i highly doubt he will mind either way.. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

Firedancer41 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i just spent the last 30 minutes explaining CM to DH :haha: i think he gets why we need pre seed now. :blush: he's a medic so he is interested in everything trying to conceive that i have. he was asking me about my cervix. it's funny sometimes :haha:
> 
> 
> Never: Hey babe, how was your day?
> Never's DH: No too bad, hun. How is your cervix?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

haha, firedancer you crack me up! :rofl: my day has been good. went bowling with friends and then to see the movie marmaduke. i'm counting down the days (8!!) until i see DH again and we get our shot.


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i just spent the last 30 minutes explaining CM to DH :haha: i think he gets why we need pre seed now. :blush: he's a medic so he is interested in everything trying to conceive that i have. he was asking me about my cervix. it's funny sometimes :haha:
> 
> 
> Never: Hey babe, how was your day?
> Never's DH: No too bad, hun. How is your cervix?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> haha, firedancer you crack me up! :rofl: my day has been good. went bowling with friends and then to see the movie marmaduke. i'm counting down the days (8!!) until i see DH again and we get our shot.Click to expand...

Sounds like fun! Keeping busy does make the days go by faster, I believe. I am a mad cleaner in the 2ww LOL Not as much fun as going out with friends, but at least I get stuff done hehe


----------



## nevertogether

i wish i was a mad cleaner! it takes everything for me to clean, haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've been in the mad cleaning stage lately too..omg!!!!! It's not good for me though, having a backache and a cold lol


----------



## lizlemon

Hi, I've been reading this thread for a while now and just wanted to say I am month 2 on pre seed and hope some of the luck from this group will rub off! 
Plus is there an up date to the list on first page?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome! And good luck :D


----------



## NikkiCC

Well everyone its been a couple months since I've posted anything in this forum...my favorite forum...but things are not well over here at all...

I got pregnant first cycle TTC using preseed and instead cups. Just went last Tuesday for my ultrasound thinking I was going to see a beautiful 13 week old baby. Well my baby was only measuring 6 weeks and 5 days. Thursday I have to go in for a suction D & C. 

Well I hope all is well with Brandi, Claire, Mara, and all you other lovely ladies, but I wanted to check in. You all were so supportive for me getting preggo that I just had to say something...

I'll be on here tomorrow and explain what happened and will happen a little more...My doc already told me that after the suction D/C I am cleared to start TTC right after when I'm finished bleeding. I hate to say it and feel guilty saying it but thats what I want...Its hard when you thought you were 13 wks and then its ripped away...all you want is to be preggers again...

Well, I'm headed to bed and hope I didn't bring you guys down! I'll let you guys know more tomorrow...

Nikki


----------



## claire911

:hugs: *Nikki*, I'm so sorry to hear about this. Please keep us updated. :hugs:

*lizlemon* welcome! The list on page one is only updated with :bfp: and not the ladies who are currently using pre seed, c+ and zestica.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, I was actually just wondering about you the other day. I am soooo sorry :( I can't imagine the heartache. Ugh..I'm glad you feel ready to continue TTC again. Thinking of you hun..and if you ever need to talk or vent, or just cry..you can always message me..or just write here. Nothing is off limits..we're here for each other. big big :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

So sorry Nikki. I am glad you have the all-clear to TTC right away because that's what you want. DO NOT feel guilty about that-it is natural and common to want to move forward and be PG again. :hugs:

Welcome Lizlemon-LOVE the name, and 30 Rock hehe


----------



## lizlemon

:hugs: Nikki - sorry to hear your news. Try not to feel guilty, I've had friends who have done exactly the same. It is always good to look forward to the future :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Nikki, I am so sorry to hear your news. Really hope you are ok. Its good that you want to TTC again and Fx you will have a sticky and healthy bean soon. Thinking of you hun :hugs:

Hi lizlemon, good luck with the pre seed :thumbup:


----------



## fairygirl

Nikki, so sorry to read your news xxx


----------



## Nixilix

hugs nikki :hugs:

Well I got my BFP this morning after 6 months of trying. I used conceive + last month and tried again this month and it worked!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

congrats nix!!!!!!!!!!! so happy happy happy for you. here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and lots and lots of sticky :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nixilix

awwww sweetie thanks so much.... i hope its sticky too... xxxxx wishing you all the best in your journey xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I said it earlier, but CONGRATSSSSSS RACH!!!!!!! :happydance: :D :D :D :D


----------



## Nixilix

wahoo thanks randy brandy :)


----------



## claire911

Nixilix :happydance: Congrats to u poppet! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

I had DSL problems yesterday due to bad storms-couldn't say CONGRATS Nix!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

thanks girls xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hope i get my bfp this month 3rd month of using preseed but i have used full syringes this month for 7 days xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats Nixilix, have a happy and heathy 9 months hun.

Hi caz&bob, how have you been? GL this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## lizlemon

Nixilix said:


> hugs nikki :hugs:
> 
> Well I got my BFP this morning after 6 months of trying. I used conceive + last month and tried again this month and it worked!!!!

:happydance: congratulations!!!!! It has filled me with hope again!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..how are we all doing??


----------



## Tinks85

How is everyone

Witch has got me this morning so we are now on cycle 9. Going to use a CBFM next month so hope that helps.


----------



## nevertogether

awww, boo that darn AF tinks! best of luck to you with the CBFM! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Tinks :( I'm sorry hun. I've heard great things about CBFM, so fx'd!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks girls, will feel much better in a few days, not taken it as hard as last month, thank god.

Need to order myself some sticks for the CBFM, really hope it has magic powers :haha:


----------



## claire911

Aww Tinks I'm sorry :( Damn that witch! Keep smiling poppet :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

to those of you that got a :bfp: did you use JUST pre-seed or did you use soft cups too?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: been ok tink ty how are you hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i got my bfp in April i just used preseed hun but i lost it and in my i use a bit of preseed but didn't get a bfp and this month i have used full syringes il let you no in a couple of day if i got my bfp xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never used softcups..but they do sound very useful. And I used Conceive Plus.


----------



## nevertogether

i have both pre-seed and conceive plus. just stuck still as to which i'm using :shrug:


----------



## Peanut78

Hello again ladies :flower:

Any ideas where I can buy conceive + in the UK?

Hey PeaceLovebaby, I see you are in SA - I live in SA too whereabouts are you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not sure about the UK, but I bought mine from the website https://www.conceiveplus.com/

They shipped it to SA, so I'm guessing they'd ship there too!

I live in Cape Town..wheres you? :D


----------



## caz & bob

eBay hun or boots or amazon xxxxx


----------



## claire911

*nevertogether* I just used Pre seed, no soft cups but I was going to start to look into them!

*Peanut78* I think I have seen Conceive+ in Boots poppet :thumbup:


----------



## Tinks85

I am Ok caz and bob. Just waiting for the witch to leave so i can get on with cycle 9 lol.

Wow a full syringe?? That sounds like loads to me, if it works though its worth giving it a go :happydance: FX for you hun.

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## thisisit

Hey everyone....brand new to site....I haven't been on a forum in a long while, so just getting back into things. I just finished up my 5th cycle of clomid. I had a m/c in January of this year...and that was the worst I had felt in a VERY VERY long time. It's just an indescribable feeling. We have been TTC for about 2 years now...seems longer though. I am determined that this month will be my :bfp: !! I have been looking at the pre-seed, and think I will give that a try..hopefully that will help in some way as well. 

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## nevertogether

good luck thisisit! i hope your long road of TTC ends soon with a :bfp: hun!

DH and i used conceive plus for the first time last night. he was a little scared of the pre-seed and syringes so we went with conceive plus :) here's to hoping it works!


----------



## Peanut78

Whoo-hoo Nevertogether - fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## claire911

*thisisit* welcome to the thread and best of luck with the Pre seed :) Sorry to hear about your MMC in Jan :hugs: I can't rate Pre seed highly enough so have my fingers crossed for you :happydance:

*nevertogether* yaaay for the Conceive+! How did u both find it?


----------



## nevertogether

claire - it wasn't too bad at all actually. DH didn't complain so i can only assume he was a fan :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> claire - it wasn't too bad at all actually. DH didn't complain so i can only assume he was a fan :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## stellababy

hi ladies- just wanted to let you know preseed worked on me again- 1st cycle officialy trying after MC- BFP this morning! :happydance: sending babydust to everyone


----------



## thisisit

Thank you nevertogether! Good Luck to you!

Thank you claire911!

I went and bought the preseed today, and am anxious to try it...I have read many positive things about it, so I hope it helps....I haven't heard of the conceive plus until this forum

Congratulations stellababy!! I'm always happy to see peoples success stories! Gives me hope :)


----------



## lizlemon

stellababy said:


> hi ladies- just wanted to let you know preseed worked on me again- 1st cycle officialy trying after MC- BFP this morning! :happydance: sending babydust to everyone

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope it is a sticky one for you x:happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

yay stellababy that is so good to hear! STICKY :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## claire911

nevertogether said:


> claire - it wasn't too bad at all actually. DH didn't complain so i can only assume he was a fan :haha:

:haha: thats fab news then poppet! Its all good stuff I reckon :)


----------



## claire911

stellababy said:


> hi ladies- just wanted to let you know preseed worked on me again- 1st cycle officialy trying after MC- BFP this morning! :happydance: sending babydust to everyone

:wohoo: :happydance: hoping this is a sticky one poppet :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Stella!!!!!!!


----------



## stellababy

thank you guys i am trying to take it day by day and hoping this one will stick.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you hun :hugs:


----------



## donna-c-86

Can I be added 2? I concieved with concieve+


----------



## nevertogether

yay donna! that makes me hopeful, DH and i have been using it this cycle! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Donna!!!! I'm a conceive + success story too :D :happydance:


----------



## claire911

:wohoo: congrats Donna :) :)

Bout time we had some good news on this thread :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet here!


----------



## Titi

I finally had a good amount of ewcm and didn't use anything first 3 bds this cycle (yay!) but used Zestica last night. Hoping to get on more bd in today. I will probably use preseed for that one.

Congrats BFP girls!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh sounding great, Titi! Good job on all the BD'ing..keep it up :D (pun intended :haha: )


----------



## Firedancer41

You can put me down as a Pre-Seed +! :cloud9:


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Firedancer!! :dance: I was a Preseed bfp too! Got to love the Preseed! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

yay lisa! yay yay yay yay! oh i hope we can be bump buddies hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> yay lisa! yay yay yay yay! oh i hope we can be bump buddies hun!!! :hugs:

Oh me too! Got a tank full of :dust: sent over to your base :) :friends:


----------



## nevertogether

awwww thank you!! we really are hoping a lot. DH has been pretty religious with the conceive plus and soft cups the whole time we have been together. it's been five months since he has drank too, and 3 since he has smoked so i'm hoping that improves our chances!


----------



## claire911

Awwww *Firedancer41* thats fab news :happydance:

:bfp: are coming thick and fast now girls :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Firedancer!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

I forgot to update. I got a :bfp: using pre-seed in June, but only made it to 5 weeks. Going to keep using pre-seed and hopefully get another bfp very soon.


----------



## nevertogether

DH and I used Conceive Plus mostly during our visit this week, but he did throw in Pre-Seed one day. He said he wanted to try it, because he knew if we didn't get a :bfp: the first thing I would say is..dang I should have tried the Pre-Seed! :haha: So, we will see!


----------



## claire911

:hugs: *parkgirl* Fingers crossed u get that :bfp: soon :hugs:

*nevertogether* :haha: love your DH attitude! I was like that :)


----------



## nevertogether

i hope that is a good sign then claire! 2WW and symptom spotting already :blush:


----------



## claire911

:haha: symtom spotting is a must and perfectly allowed poppet :)

How are the other girls?


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, congrats to all the :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have started using my CBFM and will be using pre seed as soon as it gives me a peek day.

Have a well busy weekend ahead of me so time should fly and hoping i will be in the 2ww before i know it.

How is everyone else?

Never, i dont think SS can be helped hun :winkwink:


----------



## claire911

Thats good news *Tinks*, I have heard great things about the CBFM. I was gonna use it myself! Nearly the big O time :happydance:


----------



## thisisit

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well! This was my 5th cycle of clomid (150mg) and I got a + on my ovulation test this morning!! With the way things have been going for me...this made me VERY excited!!!! We have used pre-seed a few times, and will be using it some more..hehe :winkwink: Praying and staying hopeful!!! Seems like there are a few of us on the same time line...it would be great if we all got :bfp: together!

:dust:


----------



## nevertogether

thisisit - sounds GREAT! keep that PMA honey, for sure!! we've all got our FX'ed for you!!


----------



## Tinks85

I hope are right Claire, just hoping i dont run out of test sticks before i have ov'd. I think it should be around Monday but going to use pre seed from now. Still on low days according to the monitor but every little helps.

Good luck thisisit, will keep my fingers croosed for you.

How is everyone.

Can you feel your baby moving yet Claire and PLB??


----------



## nevertogether

hi tinks! good luck honey!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah I def feel her move! I can see my tummy move now when she's having a kicking spree. It's so amazing!!! I can't wait till you guys are telling us about your babies moving :D


----------



## claire911

Yes *Tinks* Tinker is very active, though we are having another hot spell and he seems to sleep more!! Oooh yes poppet, pre seed all the way, even before it says to I think :thumbup:

*Thisisit* yay its great getting your :bfp: with someone else, I think me and *PLB* were only a couple of days apart :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes! It's so exciting to have a bump buddy :D


----------



## Tinks85

PLB that pic is amazing!!:happydance:

Cant wait to know what it feels like when they move and to just have a nice baby bump :hugs: getting more broody by the minute just thinking about it :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you! Aww...your time is coming :D Are you close to ov??


----------



## Tinks85

I would give anything for you to be right PLB. I should be, still on low days on the CBFM. I normally ov around cd18 but it could be a day either side. 

I have used pre seed for the first time in about 6 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good girl! Keep using it :D Fx'd for you!!!! I can't wait to start ss'ing lol


----------



## puddycats

hi can i join, were starting using concieve + this month, (started ttc last month) i never know when i o'in as my cycles are crazy so going to use it everythin we bd xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome puddycats..and good luck! Conceive plus is amazing :D


----------



## puddycats

thank you, ive been reading this thread think ive read every page lol, hoping im as lucky as u peace love baby :)


----------



## nevertogether

PLB i'm hoping the conceive plus did the trick for me. lord knows DH wanted us to practically bathe in the stuff our first night :sex:ing. then he toned it down a bit, haha.


----------



## ettegirb21

Just found this thread. I'm using preseed for the second time this cycle. Hope it helps to get the job done. :) All of the BFP's make me feel confident! Thanks.


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome puddycats and ettegirb21. GL hope you girls can bump up our :bfp: So sorry to about the MC ettegirlb FX for a sticky for you :hugs:

Puddycats - have you tried opks to try and work out when you ov? Using pre seed everytime you :sex: should defo help maters :happydance:

As always never I have my fingers crossed for you. Your hubby is so funny, mine wasn't to sure about pre seed at first, had to really sell it to him. Men, they dont like anything that my dent their egos :haha:

AFM, I got a peak on my CBFM yesterday and this morning :happydance: Dont know if any of the pre seed girls can help but i didn't get any high days before my peak. Is that normal??? Me and hubby have today off so I will be making the most of the peak day, He will be glad to go to work tomorrow for a rest :winkwink:


----------



## claire911

Welcome new girls :happydance: More :bfp: for sure!!!!

*Tinks* I'm not sure about CMFM but I would :sex: and pre seed whatever it says!!!!! ;)


----------



## Tinks85

I intend on doing Claire :winkwink: Hubby wont know whats hit him :haha:

I think the CBFM is giving me just peak days as its my first cycle using it. Appernetly it needs to get to know my cycles. Thanks anyway hun.


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> PLB i'm hoping the conceive plus did the trick for me. lord knows DH wanted us to practically bathe in the stuff our first night :sex:ing. then he toned it down a bit, haha.



:rofl:


----------



## floofymad

Hey all, 
Just found this thread.
Tried pre-seed last month but didn't work. Ran out so ordered some zestica as was cheaper. 
Hoping for BFP please! x


----------



## puddycats

tried the concieve plus last night, its quite silky :) when i googled it a found a few post were many women said it was slippery!!!!

hope ya'll ok xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I found it to be very similar to my cm, so it didn't feel too weird..though DH said "this feels weird" lol....so I guess it's a lil different for everyone.


----------



## puddycats

tinks85 - i had the injection in feb, ran out in april, only had it once as i had a op and could defo not try and get pregnant, but i bleed all them 3 months and im still havin very irregular bleeds, longest has been 9 days on, off for 2 days then back on again as of this morning :cry:

has seen the nurse at my doctors (she sed she doesnt think every bleed is a period as my body is adjusting itself, and if i go on the pill to help with the bleeding it may take 3 months for them t work then when i come off the pill my body will go crazy again so bascially just ride it out, easier sed then done when urbleeding every week) and she said its just a side effect of havin the injection only once, she said to continue to try as it may take a couple of months for my body to sort itself out, she is classes me as fertile as im bleeding :shrug: and just to take a preg test every 4/5 weeks till i get some pattern with my periods.

sorry for givin my life history lol xx :flower::flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know the feeling though..my cycles were sooo messed up after the bcp. I went off it and had the withdrawal bleed, but then no period for 6 months after that! It sucked :( Hope they straighten out for you very soon. Keep the faith xo


----------



## thisisit

hey girls...i had a question. I got a positive opk on the 8th...so I should have ovulated on the 9th/10th (if I really did). Well, this afternoon I started having very light cramps...they aren't bad, but noticeable. I was wondering if any of you ever have cramps after ovulation...like a couple days after. I was feeling SO positive that this was the month.....and I had never felt so positive in these past 2 years. Then after today...I'm just worried that these cramps are just a sign that the witch will come :cry: I'm trying to be patient and not stress, because I know that doesn't help...it's just hard. Any feedback is appreciated!!
:dust:


----------



## thisisit

Oh! and Welcome new ladies!! GL to you all!!! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

thisisit, that's a GREAT sign! I had cramping right after ovulation..and it felt just like AF was coming. I was so bummed out. Here's my symptoms during the 2ww..hope it gives you some hope! :D

~~~

Ovulation - spotting after BD. cramps and diarrhea.
1 DPO - temp spike. Woke with sore throat and stuffy nose. Rash-type breakout on face..grr!
2 DPO - temp still rising. Very sore throat/nose. Slight brown spotting. CM changed to creamy. Slight cramps and increased appetite (normal for me after O)
3 DPO - Very scant cm..sticky. Cramps/headache.
4 DPO - Throat still slightly sore..nose slightly stuffy. Dull cramping, so light that I think I'm imagining it. Major headache. Feeling negative about this cycle..
5 DPO - Yellow-tinged creamy cm..still not a lot like everyone mentions though. Had a dream about cheese fries and HAVE to make them. Starting to have jaw pain/tooth pain on one side. ??? A bit gassy. Breasts just starting to feel a little sore..which is normal for me, only it's a tiny bit early for this.
6 DPO - Still gassy..hungry. Annoyed and feeling like this isn't gonna be our month again. Sigh.
7 DPO - Temp dip today. Cold seems to be coming back..feel stuffy and can hear it in my voice. Kinda tired..very hungry. Increased sex drive and sore ish boobs still. Nothing out of ordinary though.
8 DPO - Temp stayed the same..kinda low ish. Disappointed cuz I want it to be a ID! Left boob is really sore...the bumps in the road killed me. Im a little excited! No food tastes good. Headache and toothache are killing me. Refuse to take anything for it though, just in case! Constipated. Are my nipples larger? Hmm. Now I'm really grasping.
9 DPO - Temp went back up a little...didn't sleep well cuz the toothache. Had a bad stomachache like with diarrhea but was constipated. Big cramps :( Left boob still very sore under armpit. Felt a little nauseated this morning before I ate something. Am I imagining it?? Spotting after BD tonight. Never happened before..other than the once at ovulation.
10 DPO - BAD toothache/headache. Both boobs a bit sore, not crazy but enough to tell.
11 DPO - Scant cm..some creamy. Boobs not as sore. Definitely am not pregnant. Spotting after BD again. AF starting? 
12 DPO - Temp drop. Feeling pissed off at the world. Hate everyone and everything GRR GRR. Am I peeing more? Tooth pain is gone. Bought a couple tests, just because I'm an addict and couldn't wait any longer. Took one in the evening.. BFP??!! OMG. Faint but there..hyperventilation and tears.
13 DPO - FMU - another BFP! Woke DH up at 8 am to take me to do a blood test. Few hrs later, confirmed. HcG 146!


----------



## claire911

Yep *thisisit*, I'm with *PLB*, I had cramps around the time of Ov (not sure when I did the month I got :bfp:), was sooooo sure I was out that I nearly didnt even do a preg test :haha:


----------



## donna-c-86

Sorry I havent looked on this thread for a while and havent seen all the messages congratulating me, Thank u all!!


----------



## donna-c-86

Also good luck to all those ladies who are currently TTC XXX


----------



## Tinks85

Puddycats, sorry to hear you have had a bad time. I was on the injection a few years back and then got the implant. My periods went crazy and i could bleed for like 2 weeks but then nothing for 8. It drove me crazy but i wasn't TTC at the time so i really feel for you hun :hugs:

PLB they are very detailed day by day notes and very useful for when you are in the 2ww.

Thisisit i agree with the others, it sounds like a good sign :thumbup:

I have been like a hell bitch today. Everyone and everything has pissed me off. I have a sore throat, been very bloated and had cramps. Plus i am doing weight watchers and only lost like half a pound and been good. Just want to go to bed and start today over again :growlmad: I feel so sorry for my hubby, he is walking on egg shells, bless him.

Hope everyone is having a better day.


----------



## nevertogether

my day is POO too tinks!


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry to hear that never :hugs: Lets hope tomorrow is better for us both.

When are you going to test??? 14dpo, i have my fx


----------



## nevertogether

i have today, :bfn: FF has jumped between CD17 and CD20 O date so don't know what i am. walking on egg shells. poor DH!


----------



## Tinks85

Waiting game yet again. Are you testing again tomorrow morning? They hubbys do have to take a lot with the mood swings and emotions :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

if my temp goes lower, probably not. just going to wait on the :witch: if it gets higher, might still wait.


----------



## thisisit

Thanks for the feedback!

Thanks for taking the time to do that PLB! I really appreciate that! :) The only thing that I have really had so far is just the light cramping, but I am really trying to stay hopeful. Thanks again!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No problem at all!!! Good luck :D


----------



## claire911

How r we doing girls? Any updates?

Sorry for not logging on, was birthday on Friday and things have been hectic!

:flower:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope you had a nice birthday claire. Did you get anything nice?

Not much to report, in my 2ww now but not very hopefull. Dont really have any symptoms. Lost my PMA :growlmad:

I am going to change from pre seed to concieve plus next cycle see if that helps.

AF is due around next Sunday but i am away camping so cant test until the monday morning, might have been caught by then anyhow.

Having a nice day chilling around the house with my hubby :flower:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend?


----------



## caz & bob

well i have used preseed for 3 month 1 st month got me my bfp but it ended in chemical 2 month i have used it and nothing yet do you think i should carry on with preseed or change to something else xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Caz & Bob. I dont think a swap to conceive plus could hurt. Its my plan for next cycle. I have used pre seed for 3 months now so going to order CP.

Whens your test date hun?


----------



## caz & bob

im waiting to o now so i will post when i am ready to test im cd11 xxxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Well good luck hun.

I see from you siggy that you are taking double folic acid?? Do you know if that has helped? Do you think it helps?


----------



## caz & bob

dont no hunnie but alot of girls i speak to have got there bfp off doing it so have tried it this month good luck to you hun hope you get your bfp xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Mmmmm cant hurt to try. Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## claire911

Thanks *Tinks*, birthday was great if not more sober than usual :haha:

I dont think a swap to C+ will do any harm I was going to change after 3 months to try C+ as I was getting low on PS anyway. I also tried (drinking!!) grapefruit juice.....increases CM.....gotta get that sperm to the egg was my motto!! :blush:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls :flower:

Can i join you all? 

This is my 3rd cycle since losing my baby boy max, 1st month used OPK, 2nd month tried the relaxed aprroach, went out yesterday and got some concieve plus for month number 3 :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

claire already drink it hun and i drink decaff green tea to and redbush xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Mummy, and so sorry for your loss. Good luck with Conceive Plus! It's great stuff. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

I will keep grapefruit juice in mind next time i am in the supermarket Claire. My CM is ok at the mo though. I have been drinking loads of water so i think that helped.

Just found out my best friend is preggers with her 2nd :happydance: Want to get my :bfp: more than ever now so we can be bump buddies. 2 of my sisters were expecting together and i would love to have simular experience.

Mood swings are effecting me big time this cycle. One minute i am dead happy and then the next i am hating the world again or crying at the least thing. People at work were really grating on me today. Poor hubby, i think he is walking on egg shells a bit. I dont think this is a symptom though as i have gotten like this in the past and it didn't lead anywhere.

How is everyone?

Welcome mummy :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

tink hope its a good sign for you hun xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's a good sign, Tinks..although it's no fun to have such mood swings! I still get em lol. Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## saviandcrysta

Thought I'd jump on board here as we will be using Preseed this month :) 

CD 9 and waiting for Ov!

Wishing everyone luck and pray we can be one of those BFPS!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

All the best! Let us know how it goes :D


----------



## Tinks85

I really hope it is a good sign but I have felt it all before and the :witch: still comes flying in. Mood is still up and down. I do feel so tierd and worn out but that also can be normal for me. Trying not to think things are symptoms but just cant help it :dohh:

Welcome Saviandcrysta, good luck hun.

How is everyone? 

Really hoping the weather clears up by Friday, camping in the rain is no fun :growlmad:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I remember that one of my first noticeable, weird-for-me symptoms was extreme thirst..I was craving OJ sooo bad.


----------



## Tinks85

Its so weird how everyone has different symptoms. I know there are the bog standard ones but i like to hear the more weirder ones :haha:

Going camping this weekend and wish i could know one way or the other before i go. Will just have to take it easy on the beer, unless she flies in.

Are you still getting cravings now PLB?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, off and on...lol. I wish you could know too! I'm dying to find out!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Just emailed for a reading from Sandra. Waiting for a reply, not sure how long she takes but has a good rep. What do you think the chances are that she will say a :bfp: in July lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey ya never know :D when are you gonna test?


----------



## fairygirl

Hey everyone, just popping in. 

Tinks I still say my white eyebrow hair has to be the best early symptom ever!


----------



## claire911

:haha: *fairygirl* that is a funny symptom! I think my really early one was going from hating grapefruit juice to drinking cartons of it a day....ooh and gherkins...hmmmm still love them :)


----------



## Tinks85

Fairygirl you win that one, how strange is that?

Not sure when i am testing. A part of me wants to do it Friday morning before i go camping but i will only be 11dpo and it still could be wrong. The sensible me wants to wait it out until Monday. Arrrhhhhh my head is spinning :wacko:

Will let you guys know when i hear back from Sandra


----------



## thisisit

Hey girls. Well...I don't think it happened this month. My day 21 labs were very low. But..I do think that I may have ovulated after my labs were done. But I just don't "feel" like it happened...I was so sure a few days ago..but not anymore. I took two "early" tests and they were both negative. :witch: should come tomorrow..blah! My doctor wants me to come down and talk about the next step...said something about putting me on steroids?? Have you girls heard of that before??? Same here Tinks...I am trying to shrug off anything that just might be a symptom...so tired of getting my hopes up!


----------



## claire911

How are we getting on girls? Any news *Tinks* or *Thisisit*? I havent heard of going on steriods but expect some of the ladies on here might of done. When are u seeing the doc again? Keep your chin up poppet :flower:


----------



## Tinks85

I am out girls.

Going to swap to conceive plus this cycle :thumbup:

How is everyone else getting on??


----------



## thisisit

Well.....I have actually had a positive preg test since friday morning...(the lines have been lighter than the test line)......I had blood work done on friday as well as today to compare my numbers.....i wish i could be excited, but unfortunately yesterday i started spotting which then turned into light bleeding (usually just when i wipe).....i can't explain how i feel...i pretty much know this will turn into yet another m/c....i think my problem is i have low progesterone....i think i may need to go on break after this...i am just so emotionally drained...i hate to have to go through this again

good luck to you girls :)


----------



## claire911

*Tinks* a swap may do the trick poppet, fingers crossed :flower:

*Thisisit* :hugs: poppet. Keep us posted. :(


----------



## Tinks85

I hope so hun, i do feel very possitive about August for some reason and in a far to good of a mood for AF :haha:

Thisisit:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Maybe a break will do you good hun, even a month or 2. I found it helped me a few months ago x


----------



## thisisit

update: my numbers went up from 10 (friday) to 32 (monday)...i have been put on prometrium as well...took my first dose tonight...i am to have more blood work done in the morning....maybe my numbers will keep going up! :flower: thanks girls


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Thisisit!! I hope this is it! :flower: xxx


----------



## claire911

Got everything crossed for you Thisisit!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive waiting on the delivery of my Zestica!! :D really excited to start using it!! xxx


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

Conceive plus arrived this morning! Can anyone advise me on the best way to use it? Do I squirt it up straight from tube or use a syringe(tmi) sorry. Not sure what to do, forgot to say we're doinv home insemination.


----------



## babyloulou

Have you any syringes that come with Preseed? I used them...


----------



## kezza78

babyloulou said:


> Have you any syringes that come with Preseed? I used them...

This is my first time using conceive and have never used preseed either so don't have any applicators. I have got some spare syringes from doing the at home insemination so could I use those?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that should be fine. I tried both Preseed, then Conceive Plus, then Preseed again and I just syringed loads up there! :lol:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My Zestica Came today!!! =D xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls,

My reading came back from Sandra. I am predicted a boy that we will conceive in Nov. I sooooooooo want a boy hehe.

GL kezza & MissZoie :thumbup:

I will be ordering conceive plus tomorrow, Fx the change will be what i need.


----------



## claire911

Hey girls, sounds like we are all cracking on with the good stuffs! When I used Pre seed I used the syringe. I think I used too much the first few times but practice makes perfect!!

Good luck girls :flower:


----------



## puddycats

tinks85 - hope ur sandra reading comes true x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We Used Our Zestica for the first time last night and i love it! :D


----------



## puddycats

xmissxzoiex - hope u get a bfp soon, im using concieve plus


----------



## xMissxZoiex

puddycats said:


> xmissxzoiex - hope u get a bfp soon, im using concieve plus

Thank you hunni! I hope you get yours soon aswell :) we both deserve it xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck girls! I haven't had a laptop so I lost track of everyone! :(

:hugs:


----------



## puddycats

thanks plb xx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, how is everyone???

I oederes my conceive plus yesterday and plan on using it with the pre seed aplicators.

I am looking forward to enjoying a lazy day, been so busy this week and was camping last weekend so plan on doing nothing :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone???
> 
> I oederes my conceive plus yesterday and plan on using it with the pre seed aplicators.
> 
> I am looking forward to enjoying a lazy day, been so busy this week and was camping last weekend so plan on doing nothing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for lazy days!!! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lazy days are the best! I just got home from taking the fam n dog to the beach....I'm worn out


----------



## Tinks85

Put your feet up PLB and have a soak in the bath :thumbup:


----------



## puddycats

i live for lazy days lol, am good still using concieve plus you really only do need a lil bit (well i do) i do find it quite runny but after reading this topics and yes i do mean the whole 154 pages i have great faith in it working. xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Had a nice rest, thanks Tinks :D

I'm still tired tho..going to bed lol. 
Gnight girlies..and happy bd'ing with the magic lubes! :haha:


----------



## parkgirl

I just got my :bfp: my first month of using Pre-seed with the applicator. Had been using the kind without the applicator months prior. I think it make a huge difference.


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats parkgirl, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun :happydance:

Well I am staying home from today, been up all night being sick :growlmad: This is the 3rd night in a week that i have been sick. If i hadn't just finished AF I would be very excited :haha:


----------



## claire911

:wohoo: Parkgirl!!!!! Congrats :)

Ahh poor Tinks. Have u got a bug or something?


----------



## Tinks85

Think i might have but the sickness is easing now, just shattered :shrug:


----------



## claire911

Hope u feel better soon. Nothing worse than feeling/being sick :( Hope you're all better by Ov time!!


----------



## Tinks85

Feeling much better now thanks.

Ov is about a week away so should be fit to fly by then :winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Parkgirl, congrats!!!! :hugs:

Tinks, hope you continue feeling better..gotta gear up for O time :D


----------



## puddycats

congrats parkgirl, very happy for you. xx

hope ur ok tinks85 xx


----------



## Tinks85

I am loads better thanks puddycats, back to work tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

A HUGH Congratulations Parkgirl!!! :D xxxx


----------



## claire911

Hello girls, how r we doing? Tinks, how r u feeling? Parkgirl, any sickness?

Had 4d scan yesterday, was awesome!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Your little man looks so adorable! I can see you in there :D

Congrats on your precious boy xo


----------



## Tinks85

Claire that scan pic is amazing!!! Did you pay for that private?

I am feeling loads better thanks girls.

Had a bit of bad luck on Thursday night though, another car went into the back of us when we were stantionary at a roundabout. We only have minor injuries and we are just waiting for Hubbys car to be looked at by the insurance company. Really could do without the hassle right now :wacko:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, I'm glad you're ok! What a pain to be out of a car for a while...we had the same thing happen not too long ago. Take care of yourself


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB.

Its not too bad as I have a little micra that we use as a run around so we still have a car and we work in the same building. Its just hassle we could do without. Hubby is really into his cars but he changes them every 5 minutes. When he bought this last one, its a mitshubishi FTO, I made him promise that he would keep it for a while, this was about 7 months ago. He has been getting board of it for awhile so I think he is hoping it will get written but we will see. It is a fairly old car but FIL thinks it is fixable, my FIL owns a garage which comes in handy.

I wouldn't mind so much but we were in an accident last year and my car got written of. The other driver has been at fault 100% both times, thankfully they have admitted fault and been insured.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes thankfully!!

Ah so you have another car to fall back on..that's not so bad then. I know it's still a pain lol. Hey isn't ov soon?? :D


----------



## Tinks85

Yay, currently on highs with the CBFM. Expect to get a peak day in about 2 days. Going to give conceive plus a whirl for the first time tonight. I have been that busy over the last week the first part of my cycle has flown :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woohoo! I'm so excited :haha:


----------



## shiseru

I have read all 156 pages, this must be a lucky thread, please allow me to join.

A little about myself - I lost my daughter duing 20 weeks of pregnancy last year Aug. That was my first after 12 years of marraige. Started trying in Dec using preseed, fell pregnant but god has again taken away my 2nd little angel. So here i am still without a living child. I am 36 this year and the bilogical clock is ticking.

Despite the losses, I want to remain optimistic. I am seeing a chinese sinseh and taking traditional chinese medicine. The sinseh said my "chi" (vital energy in chinese) and blood is weak after my 2 losses. I am using sasmar conceive + and hopefully this time, god bless me with healthy babies.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

shiseru said:


> I have read all 156 pages, this must be a lucky thread, please allow me to join.
> 
> A little about myself - I lost my daughter duing 20 weeks of pregnancy last year Aug. That was my first after 12 years of marraige. Started trying in Dec using preseed, fell pregnant but god has again taken away my 2nd little angel. So here i am still without a living child. I am 36 this year and the bilogical clock is ticking.
> 
> Despite the losses, I want to remain optimistic. I am seeing a chinese sinseh and taking traditional chinese medicine. The sinseh said my "chi" (vital energy in chinese) and blood is weak after my 2 losses. I am using sasmar conceive + and hopefully this time, god bless me with healthy babies.

Hey shiseru, :hugs:
So sorry for your losses you have been thought alot! :hugs:
Good luck with the Chinese Medicine its not something i know much about, I hope you have sucess with it!
Good luck
Zoie x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry to hear of your losses..I love your attitude though, keep it up. I wish you all the best, and keep us posted :hugs: <3


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome shiseru. Sorry to hear you have had such a tough time.

Fx conceive plus will work wonders :hugs: some girls on this thread swear by it.

Well i used my conceive plus, not sure if i like pre seed better. The conceive plus seems a little more watery. Will give it another whirl, hubby seemed to like it though :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I didn't use much Conceive + at all really..just a tiny bit internally and some on DH. Good luck with it to all of you :D I can't wait to see some bfp's :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Did you use an aplicator PLB or just use it internally yourself?

Wow PLB you only have to babies left on your ticker :happydance::happydance: its getting closer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I put some inside with my fingers just before doing the deed (sorry lol)..and then put some on DH also just before. He said it felt pretty slippery, but wasn't complaining. It didn't come with an applicator, but I know of some people that use one.


----------



## babyloulou

I used the applicators that came with my Preseed with my Conceive Plus too. (I went back to Preseed though after a couple of months and got my BFP using that). Good Luck :thumbup: xx


----------



## shiseru

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.

I use sasmar conceive plus with a disposable applicator. I just feel it needs a little in there in order for it to work effectively, no? :p


----------



## claire911

Welcome *shisera*. So sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: I didnt use Conceive+ but when I used Pre seed, less was definitely more! :haha:
*
Tinks* have u had a peak yet on CBFM???? :happydance:

Sorry for lack of updates on this thread, I dont know where the time is going!!


----------



## Tinks85

PLB:haha::haha: about the "sorry". I asked :haha:

I used an aplicator that i had from pre seed. I was rushing as well, trying not to kill the moment to much :winkwink: Will give it another go. I agree shiseru, like to know ther is a little up there for a warm welcome to the :spermy:

Yes Claire, I have a peak today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Cant wait to be in my 2ww again :thumbup:

How are you Claire? You only have 2 more babies left on your ticker as well. You must be so excited.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds good to me! Good job, Tinks :D Can't wait for your 2ww too lol..I need some ss'ing to do!


----------



## claire911

*Tinks* I'm good thanks :) Yay for the 2ww!!!!

*PLB* how are u poppet? We havent spoken for a while but I have been stalking u ;) Did u see my 4D pics?

:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I did see them! He's gorgeous..looks like momma :D

I'm doing alright..been going through some things, but I'm trying to stay positive. Baby is doing great though! Wiggling away as I type :)


----------



## claire911

Oh hunny whats up? Hope you're OK :hugs: PM or FB me sometime.

Yes he does have a look of his mum :) Tinker definitely knows what to do with his feet now too!!


----------



## claire911

How are we doing laaaaaaadies??? Any news?


----------



## nevertogether

nothing from me claire. just waiting to see DH again so we can have another shot. we get a shot in september (very small window though as i will only see him sept 3-6 - don't even know if i will see him all those days- and who knows when my body will O. i have from CD16-CD20 since i've been charting..) another shot in november, and then my next will possibly be march/april time. not trying to stress too much though, because i hate to ruin the short time we have together with stress! planning to use the pre-seed with syringes this upcoming cycle.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hope it's your lucky shot, never....But you're doing great with trying not to let it stress you out..you def wanna enjoy the short times you have together. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you PLB :hugs: it's a hard time for me, because DH's kids birthdays are coming up on the 27 of august (5 yrs) and 7 of september (3 yrs) so it's just a reminder that he can have kids :cry: trying to put that at ease though, just hard to sometimes.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun, don't think that way. I've seen sooo many women who have been trying for so very long get their bfp's and have gorgeous little babies! You can do this..and it will happen :D I know how hard it is..but you will get there. In the meantime, enjoy your husband (and all of his glorious assets lol) and your health..n it will all work out.


----------



## Peanut78

nevertogether said:


> thank you PLB :hugs: it's a hard time for me, because DH's kids birthdays are coming up on the 27 of august (5 yrs) and 7 of september (3 yrs) so it's just a reminder that he can have kids :cry: trying to put that at ease though, just hard to sometimes.

Big, big :hugs: Never


----------



## nevertogether

thank you PLB and Peanut :hugs: i really appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## Peanut78

nevertogether said:


> thank you PLB and Peanut :hugs: i really appreciate the encouragement!

Hun, your situation is difficult, but you have ALWAYS dealt with it so well. My hubbie and I are often apart at O time and I thought that was frustrating, but you have taught me a lesson in patience. I am so confident your time will come :hugs:

Hang in there love, this WILL happen for you :kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

PEANUT :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it is very hard and i certainly wouldn't wish it upon the faint hearted that for sure. us military wives and dual military wives are a breed of our own, i swear. but it doesn't make it any less hard for anyone else when their DH is gone. especially if it's something you aren't used to. i hate it and i can't wait until we are "normal" so to speak. or at least in the same place TOGETHER for longer than four months (that is our max together so far.) one day! one day! you girls are my rock so thank you for everything! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies, just read some of the pages of this thread and thought you guys are an awesome group! I just received my preseed this afternoon and will be using it as soon as the opk is positive. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## nevertogether

welcome labmommy! :hi: i hope it works for you. you have one beautiful puppy there!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck labmommy and welcome :hugs:

Nevertogether, when me and DH first got married, we spent the first 9 months apart while waiting on a visa to be approved...it was horrible! Not to say "I know how you feel" but I can at least relate.


----------



## NikkiCC

Hey Claire, PLB, Mara:
Not sure if you guys remember me, but I got my BFP using preseed/instead cups back in March and unfortunately m/c'd on 6/22. But I started my first cycle after the m/c on 7/22 and finally my hcg hit below 2. Well I just recently got my BFP again a couple days ago again. And also used preseed/instead cups. Ive never experienced a m/c so I hope this one sticks this time....

So I'm hoping that my name can again be added to the first page! I am so very nervous about this but have high hopes since the m/c was just a supposed fluke.

Well I haven't been on here since the m/c because I was so down, but I'm feeling better, trying to be confident and am back. I'm going to head over and change my siggie...Def needs to be changed....

Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, of course I remember you! Congrats on your bfp hun...fingers crossed that it's a sticky lil bub!!! :hugs: Keep us updated. All the best xx

It's 1 am here, so I'm off to bed for a very restless turn lol..talk to you soon.


----------



## nevertogether

PLB i hate that you can relate to how i feel, but also glad to know i got gals i can talk to when i feel down! :hugs:

NIKKICC congrats on the :bfp: hun, sending lots of sticky vibes your way!


----------



## claire911

*labmommy* - welcome poppet! Good luck with the Pre seed, I can certainly recommend it :thumbup:

*NikkiCC* - I remember you too! So sorry to hear about your M/C :hugs: Glad you feel confident to join us again. Congrats on the :bfp: Please keep us updated on your bumpage :) I will update the front page now :flower:

*nevertogether* - Aww hunny I hope you get lucky too. DH has 2 children from a previous marriage and when we were trying it felt like a constant slap in my fertility whenever we saw them, bless them, not even their fault! But we got there, and you will too poppet :hugs:

Good to hear from all my gals, like to be kept updated :)


----------



## labmommy

Hiya gals,

got my +opk today and tried the preseed for it. Wow, what a difference! Used it internally, but there was some leakage immediately after withdrawn (tmi, sorry!!) is that normal? oh is worried his men are leaking out :rofl:

Hopefully I'm A-ok...any thoughts?


----------



## claire911

Yep leakage seems pretty normal, I think I always used abut too much but it's quite hard to tell with the syringes! I think the Pre seed will help most of the men get to their destination ;) How much did u use?


----------



## manuiti

I've ordered my preseed too now. Should be arriving tomorrow. But I'll have to wait to use it as my DF works in Afghanistan (so I can relate too! :hugs:) for 9 weeks at a time and then is home for 3 weeks before he's off again. I figured considering the timing issues we're going to have, I need all the help I can get! :bunny:


----------



## Gemie

Can you put me down for a :bfp: with conceive+ please :)


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, how is everyone??

Welcome labmommy, I normally get a bit of leakage, i think its normal. Baby gravy does go more watery once its been deposisted lol.

Manuiti I really feel for you and never and for anyone that has to be apart from their other halfs like you do :hugs::hugs:

Congrats Gemie, have a happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:

Well i had my bloods done last week and hubby had a SA. We are just waiting for the results now. Starting to get a bit nervous :wacko:


----------



## claire911

Congrats *Gemie* :happydance: :wohoo: I'll add u to the first page.

*manuiti* when is DH home? Hope the pre seed works for you like it did us :)

*Tinks* I'm OK this end, sleepy though! When will u get the results?


----------



## Tinks85

Well the hospital said we could call out GP today and get the results over the phone but Hubby got a letter on Friday saying an appointment has been made the 2nd Sep for him to discuss he results with the Dr. Hubby called and asked for them over the phone but they said he need to wait and speak to the Dr. My appointment isn;t until the 9th but i am going to go with hubby on the 2nd and try to get mine at the same time. So we just have to wait :growlmad:


----------



## manuiti

claire911 said:


> *manuiti* when is DH home? Hope the pre seed works for you like it did us :)

Thanks Claire. I hope so to. He's due home in October so I'm hoping my cycle cooperates and I'm actually fertile before he's off again.
xx


----------



## angelgirl86

*Hope I can jump in here, been reading through this thread for about an hour, I was going to read from page 1 to page 160, crazy I know, didn't work out I got lost but I did notice how supportive and encouraging everyone is here and thats what I love to see because we all need both!

I'm 23, almost 24 and DH is 30; we've been TTC for a year and a half now with no luck  and I believe it's due to my lack of fertile cm, therefore after reading hundreds of comments about pre-seed and its success stories we ordered some and will use it this cycle, im already excited! Hoping we have the same success as many women have had with pre-seed and conceive +. At least I know if we don't like the pre-seed we have something to switch to, after reading all these comments about conceive + its already tempting lol. 

Also I believe Congrats are in order for those who received their BFP's, hope each of you have a safe and happy pregnancy!!*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gemie!!! Congrats girly :hugs:

And welcome, angel..Best of luck :D


----------



## nevertogether

welcome angel! :wave: lots of :dust: to you honey!


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome Angel, I have replied to you on another thread to hehe.

Well I dont think conceive + has worked for me this cycle, got a :bfn: this morning so just waiting for the :witch: to show. I am not that suprised as we have had that much going on that we didnt really concentrate on TTC as much as normal.

Going to focus on our upcoming results and take it from there.

How is everyone???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun, sorry about the BFN :hugs: I hope you find out something helpful with the test results.


----------



## Ashley09

i have read through this whole thread for the last week. and i think all yall are the nicest and most supportive group of girls yet. i have been trying to conceive since march. i have pcos and kinda makes it hard. but i am great with my cycle and all now. i ordered conceive plus about two weeks ago. and week before i ovulated. i ordered it thanks to PLB. i saw your story about and had to try it. we got preggo last july but ended in mc at 5 months along. i was so mad(thats a whole different story) but i was just wondering if i can join because i feel like i have been apart of the group and all the BFPs after reading this. i got conceive plus the day i was suppose to ovulate(great timing l0l) we have been using it like crazy since i was suppose to O between the 23-29. but thanks for reading this and was just wondering if i could join yall lovely supportive ladies


----------



## claire911

Welcome *angelgirl* and *Ashley09* we hope your stay here is a brief one :)

*Tinks* :hugs: for the BFN. Has the :witch: shown up now? You must let us know how the DH gets on on the 2nd Sept.

*PLB* I am away 1st-9th Sept, could you look after the thread for me again please? :) :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

For sure! *holds the magic thread wand* haha

Ashley, aww I'm so glad you're here and that you've got your Conceive +!! Yayyy someone else to stalk :happydance: Best of luck..and day of O isn't a bad day to start using it :D Increases your chances for a boy too hehe.

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Welcome Ashley! I just joined not long ago.
Baby dust to you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## nevertogether

great PLB! i fly to see DH in 6 days. i can't even describe how happy i am! it's amazing knowing no matter how far away i am from him and for how long that i fall more and more in love with him every day. i can't wait! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww yay! I'm so excited for you :D

I know that feeling! And reuniting each time makes it feel that much stronger. Hope you have a blast :hugs:


----------



## claire911

nevertogether yay, 6 days!!! 

Thanks PLB away Wed just for a week :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You going on vacation, Claire?

Gah I'm tired today!

Hope you girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Yep definite last one before Tinker comes as I'm only just safe to fly this time!

How is everyone? Who will be number 40 :bfp: ?!?!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Girls, 

Have used pre-seed and soft-cups this month, so here's hoping. 

Never - so happy you will be seeing hubby soon :happydance:

Tinks - hope you get good results at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, Peanut!

Aww Claire..hope you have a fab time..I'm so jealous hehe. I wanted to go away for a couple of days but seems we'll be moving instead. Ah well..life is crazy and unexpected that way!


----------



## angelgirl86

claire911 said:


> Yep definite last one before Tinker comes as I'm only just safe to fly this time!
> 
> How is everyone? Who will be number 40 :bfp: ?!?!

Hope I can be number 40! However I'm still a few days away from O, but started using preseed and LOVE it. Here's hoping!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're in your fertile window, Angel..get to work! lol


----------



## claire911

Thanks PLB :flower:

Yay, Angel lets hops so :)

How is Tinks doing?


----------



## Ashley09

PLB i know i loved that it came that day..hehe..thought that was like alittle sign.:haha:

Labmommy-thank you so much.good luck to you too

Nevertogether- i know how you feel my hubby is in the airforce and its hard having him leave. we were even deciding if it was a good time for us to try since he should be deploying here in jan or so.

AFM-idk if im having symptoms or what...l0l...i should get my period on the 8th so still alittle ways to go. ive been alittle ache and restless in sleep(which i never have a problem with l0l) little diaherra(tmi) which is weird bc i havent eating anything to do that too me...alittle queashy but could be bc of all the stress thats going on :( oh and headaches...BIG TIME


----------



## Tinks85

I would love to be number 40 :happydance:

Sounds quite promissing Ashley, fx crossed the :witch: stays away.

I am good. Had a fab weekend and feel so much better for it. We only have 2 days now until our Dr appointment so keep your fingers crossed for us girls.

If Ov goes to plan i should ov next weekend which works out best for us as we can get more :sex: in hehe.

Hope you have a great holiday Claire.

Are you moving before your EDD PLB???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fingers are perma-crossed for ya, Tinks :D

Yeah, we probably will be moving in a couple of weeks. Sucks bigtime :( But I'm really trying not to let it bring me down...I don't want to stress myself out. DH is going back to school, so we will be renting our place out while staying in a small apt behind his moms house. Not exactly ideal, but it's best for him..much less bills to pay..our house payment will be paid for us by the renters..so it works out for the best. I don't need a super stressed out DH with new baby on the way!


----------



## Tinks85

What a nightmare!!! It will be worth it to not have as many bills to worry about. You are doing the right thing and not letting it get to you. I really hope the move goes as stress free as poss.

Your bump is glowing hun, baby will be here before you know it :happydance:


----------



## claire911

Sounds promising Ashley. I've got everything crossed for u girls!!!

Tinks, let us know how dr goes. Thanks poppet, off tomorrow. I may well just sleep for a week! Would that be a waste :haha:

PLB when do u move? Is it a nice apt though? Can u make it homely? I'm going to make Tinker a blanket so I may need your help. I know your a whizz with some needle and thread :)


----------



## Ashley09

thank you so much girls i hope so.

tinks-good luck with all the dr.'s i hope everything turns out for ya.

PLB-good luck with the move i know what its like. im glad that ya found renters for the house tho.

claire911-where are yall going? i would LOVE a vacation right now...even a day at the beach with everything going on...i hope you have a great and amazing time


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How you doing today, Ash? Any more symptoms..we love symptom spotting lol :haha:

Wow it took me forever to catch up on my Facebook from the past 12 hrs...people are too busy.


----------



## Ashley09

ive had some weird feelings..l0l..make any sense...last night my stomach hurt so bad...i was like bloated but yet it felt like i just did 100 sit ups with all the tightening...got worse as the night went on. ive had headaches(light and like OMG..l0l), still diaherra(TMI) which is weird for me. a lot of cramping...and did start to feel alittle sick to my stomach yesturday..but we have alot going on and i stress so easily so i didnt know if that was it or not!

oh i know you cant go a minute off of facebook with losing track of people. are internet was messed up and i was like OMG when it finally came back on


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

There's no such thing at TMI on here :haha:

Sounds very good! I remember feeling super bloated and headachy right after ov. If you'd like to compare, I wrote down my day to day symptoms for the bfp cycle. I can post if ya want. Ohhh hope this is it for you :D


----------



## Ashley09

yea that would be awesome...yea ive been waken up in the middle of the night with achy legs and back...i NEVER do that ever. yea i dont think there is a thing as TMI either...l0l..just be on the safe side...i do to after the lost of one and then nothing it would be amazing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Here's my symptoms..I had gotten off birth control pill and had no AF for 6 months after...then my lucky cycle was #3 after that. 

~~~~

Ovulation - spotting after BD. cramps and diarrhea.
1 DPO - temp spike. Woke with sore throat and stuffy nose. Rash-type breakout on face..grr!
2 DPO - temp still rising. Very sore throat/nose. Slight brown spotting. CM changed to creamy. Slight cramps and increased appetite (normal for me after O)
3 DPO - Very scant cm..sticky. Cramps/headache.
4 DPO - Throat still slightly sore..nose slightly stuffy. Dull cramping, so light that I think I'm imagining it. Major headache. Feeling negative about this cycle..
5 DPO - Yellow-tinged creamy cm..still not a lot like everyone mentions though. Had a dream about cheese fries and HAVE to make them. Starting to have jaw pain/tooth pain on one side. ??? A bit gassy. Breasts just starting to feel a little sore..which is normal for me, only it's a tiny bit early for this.
6 DPO - Still gassy..hungry. Annoyed and feeling like this isn't gonna be our month again. Sigh.
7 DPO - Temp dip today. Cold seems to be coming back..feel stuffy and can hear it in my voice. Kinda tired..very hungry. Increased sex drive and sore ish boobs still. Nothing out of ordinary though.
8 DPO - Temp stayed the same..kinda low ish. Disappointed cuz I want it to be a ID! Left boob is really sore...the bumps in the road killed me. Im a little excited! No food tastes good. Headache and toothache are killing me. Refuse to take anything for it though, just in case! Constipated. Are my nipples larger? Hmm. Now I'm really grasping.
9 DPO - Temp went back up a little...didn't sleep well cuz the toothache. Had a bad stomachache like with diarrhea but was constipated. Big cramps :( Left boob still very sore under armpit. Felt a little nauseated this morning before I ate something. Am I imagining it?? Spotting after BD tonight. Never happened before..other than the once at ovulation.
10 DPO - BAD toothache/headache. Both boobs a bit sore, not crazy but enough to tell.
11 DPO - Scant cm..some creamy. Boobs not as sore. Definitely am not pregnant. Spotting after BD again. AF starting? 
12 DPO - Temp drop. Feeling pissed off at the world. Hate everyone and everything GRR GRR. Am I peeing more? Tooth pain is gone. Bought a couple tests, just because I'm an addict and couldn't wait any longer. Took one in the evening.. BFP??!! OMG. Faint but there..hyperventilation and tears.
13 DPO - FMU - another BFP! Woke DH up at 8 am to take me to do a blood test. Few hrs later, confirmed. HcG 146!


----------



## Ashley09

very detailed thank you. some of that sounds like me. i havent had any booby tenderness or anything. thing that gets me is some people talk about implantation bleeding. but i have not had anything. alot more cm than normal. im mean there is tons when i wipe...i just dont "feel" pregnant...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never really had implantation bleeding either..just that couple times after BD. And I didn't *feel* pregnant either!


----------



## Ashley09

yea after months and months start to lose faith! so hopefully so...cause then we will know conceive plus is truely AMAZING stuff...so did you move yet? i hope everything is going good for you. we are just having and AWFUL time. our bank messed up and took our care well they still wouldnt give it back till we paid something SO we had to do that then the storage place that has my car is driving me nuts had me BAWLING my eyes out yesturday...


----------



## Tinks85

Dr apointment didn't go to well but could be worse. My bloods are fine but hubbys swimmers are not very active :nope: The Dr said we still have a chance each month but its reduced. He suggested that hubby loses a little weight and eats a bit better. The Dr is writing to the specialist as well to see if he will see us.

Hope everyone is well.

Fx Ashley


----------



## Ashley09

aww tinks im sorry girl. but cant they help him? i heard b12 and zinc where good for the:spermy:...i would look into it...hopefully the doctor can help and you can get you BFP soon:hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

thank you...im hoping too...


----------



## Tinks85

The Dr we saw was only our GP but he said there isn't any tablets they can give him. Advised him on diet and exercise. He doesn't smoke or drink as it is and is already taking Zinc. A specialist may be able to help more though. I am going to do some research tonight.


----------



## Ashley09

well good hopefully you can find something to help. i got my FX'd for ya girl hope yall can fix it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Tinks..sorry to hear hun. But at least it isn't something that can't be improved on! Don't lose hope :hugs:

Ash, nope we haven't moved yet. We are waiting on a few things..but it will probably be within the month. I just hope we can do it before baby shows up.


----------



## Ashley09

yea hopefully...i think you will be able to by your ticker.. ya got alittle bit over a month... and not much till ya meet that little one...i bet you are so excited!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB, i really hope we can still do it without help and pretty soonish. Starting to lose hope after researching on google, nothing possitive to be said :nope:


----------



## Ashley09

aww dont lose hope girl...


----------



## Forsaken1

Im waiting for my preseed to arrive! any day now! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

There IS hope, Tinks! There are so many herbal things you can try if you want to keep it natural. Here's a good site with lots of tips..and you can research each individual suggested herb from there if you want to. There is a section towards the middle, I think, about how to increase sperm motility.

https://www.endfatigue.com/health_articles_f-n/Infertility-effective_natural_treatment.html

I have a friend that swears by Astragalus. I don't know much about it, so it would take some researching but just wanted to put it out there.

:hugs:

Forsaken, good luck!!!


----------



## lizlemon

Hello!
I hope you lovely ladies do not mind me asking a question, from your group I have been using either Preseed and Concieve + for the last 3 months and this month I am going to ust soft cups. I have practiced and lastnight was the first official go. 
My question is does anyone have tip for how to make sure the actual sperm is in the cup rther than the wrong side? 
I am really frightened that I will be sealing of the cervix rather than bathing it!!!!

thanks for any suggestions in advance and :dust: to you all


----------



## Ashley09

ive never used them but the ladies seem to love them


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB, that link is really helpfull.

A LOT more possitive now I have had a few days to think about it. Hubby is being great and seems to have a proactive approuch.

lizlemon, I have used soft cups in the past. I just inserted and then raised my legs for a bit with a pillow under my hips. Didn't really accure to me that it may seal anything off lol. Good luck hun.

How is everyone? Having a good weekend?


----------



## Ashley09

i am good just sitting at home, chillin with the hubby for the weekend trying to not think about if im pregnant or not:haha: got till wednesday so i guess we will know soon


----------



## Tinks85

It is hard to shut off from TTC but it does help to focus on something else. I have fx for Wednesday for you Ashley :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley09

that it is...and doesnt help being home and googling EVERYTHING!!! me too...i hope that it does but i just have that feeling of another let down! but always got next month!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Girls :kiss:

Tinks - sorry about your hubby's result:hugs:. But PLB is right there are so many ways to improve SA. I have seen tons of posts on BnB with tried and tested supplements. They say an SA can be radically different every few months as well depending on a whole host of factors such as diet and lifestyle. Glad you are feeling more positive about it :hugs:

Ashley - good luck girl! When are you testing?

I am in the 2ww, but not holding out too much hope as we didn't bd much because of a house guest and having our son in our room :nope:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girlys

Sorry Ive not been on much..my laptop has died :( I feel like my pet died lol...it's sooo sad. But I've got hubbys computer while he's in class, so that works out, I supoose!

Tinks, I'm glad you're feeling better about things! You will have that lil baby, I just know it :hugs:

Ash, good luck!! I can't wait till Wednesday now!

Liz, as far as soft cups, I don't know anything about them..But I know theres a whole soft cups group/thread, so perhaps ask them there? Sorry I'm not much help! But all the best xx

Good luck Peanut..if you got even one session in, you're in with a chance hun! :D


----------



## Ashley09

good luck peanut! idk...really when i wanna test so afraid...l0l...i guess wed. if period doesnt come...

PLB-aww thanks hun! im excited and scared...i still have that feeling like im not tho :( becoming a scaredy cat 4 wed....


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: i missed you girls!


----------



## Ashley09

aww hey nevertogether! welcome back how has everything been?


----------



## nevertogether

not too bad ashley. got to see DH saturday and sunday which i am very thankful for!


----------



## Peanut78

nevertogether said:


> :wave: i missed you girls!

Hey, did you just get from time with hubby? How was it? :hugs:

Oops. posted before I saw this... How was it?


----------



## nevertogether

peanut! :yipee:

the time was amazing. we got into pristina at 2:30am on saturday morning. we woke up at around 9:00am so we could get ready to meet DH. went down for breakfast and met him and two fellow soldiers. did our google eyes and kisses until they decided to take my friend out on post to see some of pristina and left me and DH at the hotel. we got some :sex: in and then we decided to have some dinner. met some wonderful americans that day and saw pristina.

sunday we spent at a holy mass. it was the first one ever in this new holy cathedral. it was amazing. got to see DH and snuck in some :sex: time very quickly. (not at the mass, LOL)

spent all of today traveling back home and i'm exhausted! i decided not to temp or do anything because i wanted our time together to be amazing. hoping we caught the eggy, but not too sure! 

enough about me :)


----------



## Ashley09

aww well im glad you got to see him...amazing how much a few days with the ones we love can be so amazing...hopefully you caught the eggy...that would be great...but mostly glad you had a great time with him!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome back, never!!! So glad you got to see him and spend some time together! :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Sounds like you made the most of your time together Never :happydance::happydance:

I have my fx for tomorroe Ashley :thumbup:

You too peanut, when are you testing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for tomorrow, Ash!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## nevertogether

hi PLB! :waves: how are you?? i am good. just waiting around :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The lovely waiting game huh? We're always waiting for something..waiting for AF to be over, waiting to O, waiting to test :haha:

I'm doing alright. Starting to waddle now and feeling lots of pressure down there. Yikes!


----------



## nevertogether

yes, always a waiting game! since i didn't do opk's or temps during my most important time..well now i'm stuck wondering what i'm even waiting for! :haha:

awww, you are so close! i have a friend due very near you and she is too cute. i'm envious of the waddling :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah..waddling is expected, I suppose. I definitely try not to complain TOO much, cuz I know how lucky I am. xx

You will be here soon :D


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies...well i was due for period today and nothing! im waiting till next week atleast to test...i dont want to get my hopes up from my PCOS...but yea symptoms still going on strong! i am getting SOOO hungry...which is weird for me cause i can go without eating...i mean i can have one meal a day and be good/or not eat at all...constipation is still here...BOOBs are so full and swollen...not hurting tho...blue veins on them! and peeing about every half to hour! which i could go hours without doing! bloated feeling still there and cramps and pressure feeling! queasy is there but only when i eat something! im afraid to test...i feel at times this is it...but then im like NAH...i thought i was going to start as i had cramps last night!! they were off and on!!! 

so how is everyone doing???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg that sounds great!!! Fingers crossed for sure. How can you wait a week to test? gah lol..I could never!


----------



## claire911

Hello girls :wave: I am back! Had a lovely little holiday :) 

I have been keeping an eye on you all from my sun lounger.......

*Ashley* - sounds good, when are we testing?!

*Tinks* - All is not lost with the :spermy: I believe some life style things can be changed to help them on their way but I expect you are looking at that already. Keep smiling poppet :thumbup:

*lizlemon* - Never used soft cups myself but I think there is a thread for soft-cupers, like PLB said?

*Peanut* - hows the 2ww going?

*Nevertogether* - glad you and DH had some quality time and hope u caught the eggie!!!

*PLB* - you do have problems with your laptops, I think you must overuse it poppet :haha: Have u moved now? What have I missed?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome back Claire Bear :D

Glad you had a good time!!!

Nope, haven't moved, but have started moving things as we go now. So we're officially between houses. It's a sad event. When I take those butterflies down from the nursery is when I'm gonna cryyyy :(

Much happier note tho, we had our 2nd to last dr appt today! We have a c-section booked for Oct 21st!!!!! Which makes me soooo happy :D :happydance: I get my little Libra afterall hehe.

Yep, my laptop is officially dead now. Sucks bigtime, but at least I can use hubbys computer when he's not on it (which is rare lol)

I miss it!


----------



## lizlemon

thanks for everyone's suggestions, I found that thread and we have used the softcups and pree seed this month - hope it makes a differnece as this is cycle 13!


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- yea i kno its sounds good but im so afraid to test! i think thats why its so easy!! l0l girl and whats so weird and going to sound disgusting is...i have found a love for a mayo and onion sandwhich! which i dont eat onions like that! its the only thing that can satisify me!!! im sorry your laptop is otu! hubbys is going going too...yaya getting so close for her to come see her momma and daddy!!!

claire- girl im hoping to wait till tuesday! with my PCOS im afraid to test to early! that and i am afraid to test since i dont feel like i am but symptoms are there! but hopefully i can on tues. i was wondering how your vacation was going! glad you had fun! hows the little one!!!


----------



## labmommy

I"m very excited for you Ashley.

I will be starting to o sometime next week. 2nd cycle of using preseed. hopefully it will happen :)


----------



## Ashley09

thank you labmommy...im excited an nervous all at the same time!!!


----------



## claire911

PLB - I saw u had a date :wohoo: How exciting!!!!

Ashley - Tinker is good, thanks. Very wriggley, think he enjoyed the rest on hols...like mother like son :haha: Tuesday, it is then. I have everything crossed for u!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, got an official date yesterday! :D wooooohoooooo :happydance:


----------



## Ashley09

yaya PLB...cant wait for you im sexcited for ya....

claire- aww to cute...yup tuesday!!! so nervous!!


----------



## nevertogether

sexcited :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha, what a funny typo :D But ty! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

we know what is on ash's mind! :blush:

so happy for you PLB! :hugs:

i started getting sick today. ugh. it stinks! :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh sick is a good sign though lol...I had a stuffy nose and sore throat right before my bfp :D


----------



## nevertogether

really? not getting my hopes up about it since germany's weather is pretty weird, but i haven't been sick here yet. i don't get sick often and since i take 1,000mg of vitamin c a day i wasn't expecting it either. i was fine this morning but mid day i got an itchy throat, sneezing (non stop. i never sneeze), runny nose, and headache. now it's just a feverish feeling with a very stuffy nose! i hope it's a sign! but not getting my hopes up. :shrug:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know..cautious hopefulness..but yep, I def was sick. Major sore throat, stuffy nose, headache. A week later I tested positive :D

Fx'd as always


----------



## nevertogether

a week from now is my testing time too. i guess we will see if psychic PLB's prediction is right! :haha: we would be over the moon! :) not telling DH anything though. don't want to get his hopes up at all. he hates seeing me down! thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

hahah...i didnt even notice it l0l..oh my what WAS i thinking about!:blush:
thats too funny!

sounds promising nevertogether!

AFM- my symptoms still going...finally able to go to bathroom...TMI...but now its turned into the big diarrhea(TMI AGAIN) back pain KILLER tonight! and rough night...toss and turned...legs achy and tummy was hurting...i was so bloated today i thought i was gonna :pop:...l0l..but feeling better now except for my back!!


----------



## calypso

Hello! I was just pointed over to this thread. DH and I are TTC #1, we are on CD3 of cycle #1. We did a "trial run" last month and.. well here we are. This month we are starting opks (when they get here!) and now I will be going out to buy preseed. We are really hoping for a summer baby so I get the whole summer at home with baby! :cloud9:

You guys seem really supportive. Congrats to the BFP! Hope to join the front page soon :winkwink:


----------



## Ashley09

calypso- welcome...i hope you get your BFP here soon...this is a very good thread and very supportive...ive been on other sites and other threads and nothing comparies to this one :)


----------



## bnt2010

Just found this thread, haven't read all the pages yet but wanted to introduce myself over here. DH and I are on our 4th cycle of TTC #1 and today I picked up some Pre-Seed to try since I've heard such good things about it!


----------



## manuiti

Hi there - sorry I haven't been on for soooo long!

Welcome bnt2010!

I've got a quick question. If you've got very little fertile CM but produce plenty of arousal fluid (tmi - sorry! lol) is pre-seed still useful or does plenty of arousal fluid do the same job as fertile CM???

Thanks
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not really sure..some say it's adequate, some say it helps your chances. If it were me, I'd use some anyway lol.."just in case: ya know :D But sorry for not having a great answer. Hopefully someone else has researched it better than I have. Good luck!


----------



## Ashley09

welcome ladies i hope the preseed/conceive plus what ever you decided to use or are using helps yall. good luck ladies! i was using conceive plus now period late and waiting to test :)

manuiti- idk. like PLB said id just use some just incase!!! i had some but not a lot and then i started to not get any...so the conceive plus really helped


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo good luck ashley!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yaaay Ash..Im getting excited :D


----------



## claire911

I didn't really need Pre seed for lubrication purposes (!!) just thought we'd give it a go ;)

Ashley - yay, can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope everyone is doing well girls!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing pretty good...it's Spring here so the weather is absolutely beautiful!

How are you hun?


----------



## nevertogether

that so good to hear. germany weather isn't too bad right now, just waiting for the cold cold cold to set in. ugh! i'm good. just waiting. i think i'm getting a little antsy now that i don't know how many DPO i am. haha. my cold hasn't gone away either. stuffy nose like no other!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls can I join? Just ordered my preseed....

This will be my 2nd cycle and we will be using it with SMEP plan.

Hope you dont mind me joining.

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome to the new ladies, Good luck, I hope your time in TTC is a short one.

Its sounding promising Ash!!! I really dont know how you stop yourself testing :haha:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

l0l...thank you ladies...im getting scared tho...im afraid to test thats why tinks :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Test test test!! It's driving me nuts :D...well MORE nuts


----------



## nevertogether

me too! :haha:


----------



## claire911

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I got my BFP first month using concieve plus :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley09

l0l...ladies i tested and it came out negative...im afraid its going to be like my last pregnancy....UHH...so i decided if i dont get it here soon my but is going to the doctors and i will demand they see me and everything!!!! im so upset...i havent really felt preggo past few days....idk what to do girls im emotional mess...the only symptoms left really is headaches and my boobs being heavy...which are now the last two days starting to get sore...so idk if period is going to come. and ive had cramping tonight like AF....uhh girl all ive done is cry and cry...should i go get another test. it was the same preggo test my gyno uses...my mom got them from there for me! what to do ladies...im lost and hurt!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun :hugs: It's so hard to know..as you always read of sooo many false negatives. I hope you can get some answers soon..either the witch hurries up so you can try again, or you get that :bfp: Fx'd still for you..you're not out yet!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry about the :bfn: Ash :hugs::hugs:

How long have you been trying?


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- yea me too...that was the BIG issue with my last pregnancy. i never came up positive. i was 4months and had a miscarriage. the doctors made me so mad that they never would see me and acted like i didnt try...can only do so much in a small town.

tinks- thanks girl. we have been trying little over a year after my lose. with officially trying with conceive plus and vitamins...just a month....


----------



## claire911

Mummy2angel - congrats on being number 40!!!!

Ashley - big hugs poppet :hugs: Keep positive poppet. I remember how hard it is though :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

My preseed arrived the other day. AF came today. Going to use it when we DTD around ov.

Wish me luck! Will update at the end of my cycle.

xxx


----------



## nevertogether

good luck mag! :yipee: :dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Mag! And congrats to Mummy! I dunno how I missed that, so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

claire- thank you i am


----------



## claire911

Good luck Mag!


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies, Just saw your thread, i hope you dont mind if i can join your gang. I just used preseed for the very first time, this month. Im about 2 dpo, so im keeping everything crossed, (except my legs, lol!!!:haha:). Been having very long cycles since ttc, and DH has a low count, hoping preseed, might help, the little guys.

:thumbup::kiss:. GOOD LUCK TO US ALL:happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

When do you girls use the preseed? Every time you DTD? Cause we DTD more than 9 times? Or just fertile times?

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I would suggest using it everytime..just in case :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I used my Zestica everytime this month and used it all up lol so we will see if that worked for me! xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh good luck Miss!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you! :) im 7/8 dpo now so not long untill im Due to start :) xxxxx


----------



## Ashley09

good luck miss and mag...hopefully you get ur BFPs...

how is everyone?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing alright..dreading the packing I need to do today.

How are you, Ash? Any sign of the witch yet?


----------



## claire911

Good luck Miss!

4magpies - yep everytime if u can :thumbup:

Ashley - all ok this end. Looking forward to some more BFPs :)


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls :wave:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies :hugs:

I started packing today..My body huuuurts.. I did way too much. Time to go crash on the couch lol


----------



## 4magpies

It wont last us the month if we use it every time we DTD. 

Suppose its more important earlier in the month? Will start from CD10/12 I think as I usually get positive OPK CD14/16.

xxx


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- no signs of the witch at all..ill be two weeks late on wed. sorry havent been on here...ive been so tired and sleeping so much...and that and cleaning house...im glad yall are finally starting to move!!

claire-im ok...still experience some symptoms...but getting BFN and no period! im hoping to get another bfp for us...l0l...ive been reading that my PCOS can cause false negatives in HPTs and blood test...so might be making a trip here to the doctors if i can get in...

ANYONE ELSE HEARD OF THAT ABOUT MY PCOS OR EXPERIENCED IT THEMSLEVES?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey girls.. I just ordered my first ever bottle of preseed lol. Witch is due today or tomorrow so I'm gonna be using it this month... FX! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have heard of that, Ash..not researched it myself, but have heard other women on the forum talk about it. I wish I knew more so I could help. I always suggest google lol. Hey it's good that you're still waiting, I think! Unless its a cruel joke she's playing on us..grrrrr. Fingers crossed it's all good news. Hoping the best for you :hugs:

Welcome, Hopeful! Good luck with your preseed :D Let us know how you do!!


----------



## Ashley09

welcome hopeful....good luck...hope you get your BFP soon...

PLB- have you really?? omg i need to look on here...l0l...im on cafemom if any of yall get on there at all.. and i made a post on my ttc group and they are kinda throwing it on myself and tell me to go to doctor(which i stated i would soon) and that they wont answer my question...l0l...i googled but i was just wondering if anybody else experienced it...driving me nuts...l0l...i hope it isnt a cruel joke either...id rather get her and stay regular than go through this...l0l..that it is...cause im not totally out of the game...l0l :) thanks for the help and telling me a little something....glad to know you have heard of it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Here are a few sites I found that seemed helpful!

I didn't read through all of it, as it's early in the morning and I'm going back to bed :haha:

Good luck hun :hugs:

https://women.webmd.com/tc/polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos-topic-overview

https://pcos.insulitelabs.com/PCOS-and-Infertility.php

This last one has a post about a lady who had a false negative!

https://www.steadyhealth.com/PCOS_and_Pregnancy_Tests_t72710.html


----------



## Ashley09

aww thanks girl you rock...:)
those are some good sites...yea those woman are definitly like the ones i was seeing...seems to be common....great...l0l...i cant believe 9 pregnancies and no positive hpt...


----------



## claire911

Hello girls! Sorry I haven't been on much, got monster in law staying with us!!! She goes today :happydance: 

How u doing Ashley? No sign of the :witch:?

PLB how r u? I must FB u so we can catch up!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Going to try out the preseed tonight!! Cant wait.

xxx


----------



## Ashley09

l0l...got to love the monster in law...she has been calling our house like crazy...she will call and if we dont answer is will hang up and call right back....l0l...CRAZY...

still no sign of the witch...been reading that my pcos can cause a false negative so been alittle worried!

yay mag good luck...


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh, I didnt know that about PCOS. Hope you get answers soon.

I am just praying that I ov from my good right side and not my bad left or else its just another pointless month.

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Claire :D Happy 35 weeks!!! I know all about the MIL lol..I'll be living very very close to mine soon =\

Gah, I went back to sleep this morning and just woke up from some crazy dreams. It's amazing that dreams can have such a powerful effect on a person. Ugh. They were horrible.

Anyway, tryin to shake it off with a nice glass of strawberry milk lol mmm!


----------



## Ashley09

mag- its crazy isnt it? i mean sounds possible but crazy! i never would have thought about it till i came up on it! l0l... i do too...i hope you have a lucky month too :)

plb-got to hate them crazy dreams....mmm strawberry milk sounds good...l0l...havent had it in forever :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah i hate the bad dreams. I have em a lot tho, not just cuz the pregnancy. Oh well! Not much I can do about it.


----------



## Ashley09

yea...im lucky that i get them ever so often...hope they stop for ya!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies! (for me anyways) Been up since 6 and just can't sleep. Argh!

How's everyone?


----------



## claire911

Morning!

PLB I have been having weird dreams too, crazy aren't they! I wake up in abit of a mood :haha: 35 weeks, can u believe it?!

4mags How'd the preseed go last night?!???


----------



## 4magpies

Morning!! OMG loved it! :haha:

Cant wait to use it again!!

Used 3gm but think that was a bit too much.

xxx


----------



## Vrainoire

can i join..I used preseed this cycle!


----------



## Ashley09

welcome Vrainoire!!! i hope you have alot of luck with it :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome to the group, Vrainoire..what a pretty name!

Good luck with your preseed cycle..fingers crossed :D


----------



## claire911

Hello and welcome Vrainoire :wave:

4magpies I started with 3 and the dropped to 1 which was far less messy!!! Less is more!!


----------



## bert1e

just to let u ladies know i lost baby in febuary at 20 weeks...used concieve+ for 1st time last month and ive caught so hope u ladies catch soon 2 good luck xxxx


----------



## iamrestored77

I am in with Pre-seed :). Loving us some preseed dh and I. It doesn't take much ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bert1e, so sorry for your loss :hugs: Congrats on your pregnancy and best wishes for happy n healthy 9 months! I got pregnant with my first cycle of conceive + as well :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im just about to get some Conceive + Is £11 good for a 75ml bottle? x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm far too sleepy right now to look up currencies, but I bought mine for R250, I think..which is about 17 pounds. So I'd say it's good! If it gets you pregnant, it's priceless really :D Good luck hun!


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, how is everyone????

Hello to all the new comers and good luck :thumbup:

So sorry to hear of your loss bert1e. Fx for a happy and health nine months hun :hugs:

Not long now PLB and Claire, you both must be so excited.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Tinks..how's the cycle going? Any symptoms to pick at? :D Fx'd hun. Are you guys looking into low motility resolutions? Sorry, question overload :haha:

24 days for me! I can't believe it. Time is really flying. I hope you girls dont mind me sticking around even after bubs to cheer you on!


----------



## Tinks85

This cycle has felt sooooooo long. I ov'd late, i think because of my stress levels, but AF is due Wednesday but may show tomorrow. I haven't really been SS but dont really have any, if anything i have less symptoms this month than i think i have in any previous cycles lol. 

My hubby has been great. He has started running 3 times a week, has he cut back on processed food, although we dont eat much of that anyway and he is eating more fruit and veg and taking vits. I have to blend some veg into sauces though as he has a thing about eating veg, its like i already have a child food wise lol.

Apart from diet and lifestyle we are waiting to see the FS on 11th Oct. I dont think we will get many answers there and then as i think they will do more tests first but its a step in the right direction and something for me to focus on.

Anyway, i think thats enough about me hehe. PLB i for one would love to see you continue on this thread after you have had the baby, you have been a great support on here :hugs: 24 days!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeekkkk


----------



## nevertogether

everything sounds like you are going in the right direction tinks. so glad to hear! i have an appointment on 19 oct at the women's clinic at the army hospital here in germany. DH is going to a urologist when we go home on leave. so i'm not that far behind you on getting answers. hope we both get our :bfp:'s very soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Tinks, thanks :hugs:

Ooh, the whole "less symptoms than other cycles" is always promising! :D Fx'ddddd!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Aww thanks girls. I really hope you can get the ball rlling as well never. What will the womens clinic do on the 19th? Is it like going to a FS in the UK? I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup: When do you see that man of your again?

I wish i could beleive you are right PLB. I would give or do anything for it to be so and never ask for anything else my whole life :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww I know it hun..I really hope this is it, or that it's at least very very very very soon! Can't wait to celebrate!

Hope it's soon for you too, never..how's OH doing?


----------



## nevertogether

Tinks85 said:


> Aww thanks girls. I really hope you can get the ball rlling as well never. What will the womens clinic do on the 19th? Is it like going to a FS in the UK? I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup: When do you see that man of your again?
> 
> I wish i could beleive you are right PLB. I would give or do anything for it to be so and never ask for anything else my whole life :thumbup:

i have no idea tinks :shrug: so anxious to know! i see him next starting 23 november :)


----------



## claire911

Ahh girls I have everything crossed for you. Hope the magic lube works it's magic soon :) 

PLB I hope we do still see u on this thread :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww look, your baby is head down in the ticker lol how funny. How you feeling Claire?

How's everyone else today?

I dyed my hair yesterday and the color didn't even work at all! This is the 3rd time I've done it since getting pregnant and it always worked before. Annoying!!


----------



## Tinks85

Keep me update Never :hugs:

PLB - I cant beleive you hair dye didn't work. I have always known you are not meant to dye your hair when preggers but I honestly thought it was an old wives tale :dohh:. Does it look bad, I hope you can get something sorted.

AFM, I am just waiting for the old hag to appear. She is due today.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope she stays far far away, Tinks.

Nah, my hair is fine..thats what annoys me, I wanted something different lol. Oh well!


----------



## claire911

I'm good thanks PLB, got midwife today so maybe she will tell me that Tinker is still in his ticker position :)

How are the rest of the girls? How are we all getting on with the magic lube :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope its working its magic on everyone!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My conceive plus came yesterday!, Finger crossed it will work better than the Zestica!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, girly! :hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

hey girls! ive missed yall sorry i havent been on at all! test still coming up negative and cant get into dr's for awhile! been SOOOO sick here lately! i eat and want to throw up and if i dont eat i feel like i need to eat something bc i might get sick :( i wish i knew what was going on! i would be enjoyin this if i knew i was preggo...l0l...official be a month late in two days! 

PLB & claire- getting SOOO soon for the little ones! i bet yall are excited!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun, Wish you felt better! Those darn tests..a month late??! That's insane! I hope you can get into a doc asap.

17 days for me..omg! I've been feeling very crampy..hope she doesn't decide to come earlier lol. We've still got to move Ughhhh!


----------



## Ashley09

yea itll be a month on the eighth...im going to try a digi test next bc some of the girls with PCOS thinks that might work better for me so we will see! yea they told me they would get me in as soon as something comes up but my schedule date to go in isnt until nov! by then ill be in my second trimester! so hopefully i get a call soon! been doing everything i can as of right now! i hope i feel better soon! i dont know if its morning sickness or what but it just isnt fun at all!

i cant believe she'll be here so soon! yea lets hope she doesnt come soon! you have to get that move done first...l0l...when yall plan on officially moving??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We're supposed to start later this week. It's been driving me crazy cuz I want everything to be settled or at least partly settled by the time she comes. *rips hair out* We're waiting on so many things though. People just aren't cooperating with us. Don't they know we're on a very tight schedule? lol


----------



## Ashley09

l0l...aww girl i hope they start cooperating soon and you can get in before she comes :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks, I sure do too!

We did more packing today. It's all seeming more real now. :( I hate it. But it'll be nice once we're all settled.

Holy heartburn today!!!
And I just ate pizza...so gonna regret that lol.


----------



## Ashley09

so i got a appointment for oct 27 for ultrasound so hopefully we will know something soon!!!

im glad yall are getting it done! i hope yall get settled soon! sorry bout the heartburn :( luckily i havent experienced heartburn every and hope i never do...l0l


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Very lucky!

Oh I'm so glad you've got an appointment date finally..something to look forward to at least..gets you some answers. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## claire911

Glad u have a date Ashley, will b thinking of you :) 

I'm ok PLB! Sorry to hear about the heartburn. I seem to have had it a couple of times but no where near as bad as some ladies :thumbup:

This month is flying by!!!

How's Tinks doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know it, time is seriously flying..it's terrifying sometimes when I let myself think too much lol.


----------



## Vrainoire

i got two BFNs this morning..and still no AF...AF has always arrived on schedule so i dont know whats up now..i just feel that if i'm pregnant something would show up...(17 DPO)..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Who knows..maybe you're one of those that don't get the BFP till way later! Fx'd the witch stays away for good!!! :D


----------



## Vrainoire

i hope so..this was my first cycle using pre~seed and softcups


----------



## Ashley09

thanks girls! ill update yall as soon as i hear something! im prayin for some good news!

vrainoire- i hope you find out something soon! it sucks not knowing anything!!! good luck girl!


----------



## claire911

Vrainoire said:


> i got two BFNs this morning..and still no AF...AF has always arrived on schedule so i dont know whats up now..i just feel that if i'm pregnant something would show up...(17 DPO)..

I agree with PLB, some ladies take a while to get a :bfp: Keep smiling poppet. The show isn't over till the :witch: arrives!


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks alot ladies..AF is still a No show


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh how exciting :D Lots of baby dust to you :hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

hey girls have yall gotten morning sickness with your little bean? bc i have been experience this continuous queasy feeling day and night! ive gotten close to throwing up! mainly dry heaving! it started about maybe a week ago and is getting worse! when did yalls kick in if you had it? the only thing that helps is popcorn and dr.pepper! l0l...other than that the thought of eating makes me gag! l0l...idk if i can wait till the 27th...poor hubby i feel so bad for him :(

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mine didn't start till about 9 weeks or so..and ughhh I hated it! It was constant nausea..and throwing up. It stopped right on 13 wks, strangely. Thank goodness! I'm sooooooo glad I wasn't one of those that have it all the way through..I just couldn't handle it.

Hope you feel better..but most of all, I hope its a lil beanie making you sick :D :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Yep I was sick from 5 weeks to 15 weeks, it was a joy! Funny how u just get use to it and then it stops and u worry :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah for sure..Once it leaves, and you obv can't feel bubs move around yet, you wonder if everything is ok..talk about worry! We just can't be kept happy lol


----------



## Ashley09

l0l! thats what im hoping to i calculated and could be from 7 to 9 weeks along! and if so then definitly about the time it hits( i heard from 6-9 wks it can start). i hope so too! i get nervous if one day is worse then another or if one isnt as bad as another! l0l..so im starting to feel that worry! l0l...the 27th cant come soon enough!!! so afraid and nervous!!! thanks girls i just wish i could get an answer soon!!!!


----------



## iamrestored77

I hope this is it Vra


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How are you ladies doing today?

Hope all is well! I finally got moved and have been working sooo hard the past 3 days. Unpacked all day long and I'm sooo tired.


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies..still waiting on AF or a very late BFP


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP... confirmed on a digi today!!

xx


----------



## Vrainoire

congrats!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP... confirmed on a digi today!!
> 
> xx

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :baby:

So happy for you :D :hugs: Happy and very healthy 9 months xx


----------



## claire911

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP... confirmed on a digi today!!
> 
> xx

Awww congrats poppet :happydance: Keep us posted on your pregnancy :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Vrainoire..fingers crossed for you, hun :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks so much


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Did any of you girls dream that you were going to get your BFP before you did?!?!!?

I had a really weird dream lol and there was 2 very positive FRERs and about 20 pos ICs! LOL

&& I got a peak on my monitor this morning so im deffo ovulating! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I actually dreamt about it every cycle, lol. I think it's cuz we're hoping so hard, and thinking of it always...at least that was me! I hope this is your lucky cycle though!! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I normally dream about being pregnant and having a bump lol never about getting a BFP lol i hope it comes true :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well that's a very good sign :D I believe dreams are very powerful and hold lots and lots of meaning in them.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im only 1dpo lol another 11days untill i know. By then you will have a 4 day old baby! Have you chosen your name yet? x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg lol.

well maybe a lil older baby..she might be coming on Saturday depending on the test results. I had a dr's appt today and my fluid is a little low, so if it's lower on Sat, we're gonna go ahead with the section. Yikes!

Yes..we're naming her Abbey Rose (can't tell I'm a Beatles freak huh?)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Such a cute name!, I bet your excited! :D I cant wait untill its my turn xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't wait either :D I'm excited for you :hugs: Fx'd bigtime


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you soo much :) x


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been around much.

Congrats Peanut!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:

OMG PLB 7 days!!!!! You had better post some pics of abbey rose once you are home and recovering. You must feel so much better now that you have moved.

AFM, we had are FS appointment on monday. Basicaly I have to have more tests, and hubby has another date with a cup and then we go back in Feb. If all my tests are ok then they will refer us for IVF on the NHS :happydance::happydance::happydance: Feel loads better. There is a longer version in my journal if anyone wants a peek, to lazy to re type everything :haha:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi girlies... me brand new to this bnb site, but have so far read 130 pages of this thread...feel like I know all you girls already... figured while I am still reading...I had to jump to the last page and introduce my self. I have been using the CBFM and OPKs to see when I am ovulating... I am not temping...but think that may be my next step, because from the CBFM I really do not know if I am OV on my first peak day or second, and I am guessing that is really important to know. We just started TTC the last few months, and am trying to hit a couple times during my "fertile window" but I have never ever noticed any type of CM or EWCM or just M to be honest...so thinking I need some "lube" still trying to decide between the 3 you girls are mentioned on here. Well have a good morning, and congrats to everyone with the BFPs on here.


----------



## claire911

Hello girls!! How are we all?

Welcome ttc1st and well done reading all pages of this thread :haha: Keep us informed of happenings. I didn't temp at all but I did use opks, though not the month I conceived. Best of luck :)

Tinks how did the app go yesterday?

PLB had her little girl a few days early :happydance: Hopefully she'll be back on here soon :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations PLB!!!


----------



## Tinks85

A massive congrats to PLB!!! 

Claire, I am having more tests and then hopfully being referred for IVF in Feb. There are more details in my journal.

Welcome ttc at 40. I have use conceive plus and pre seed. Personally I liked pre seed. better. Good luck hun.

Well a bit gutted as I don't think I am going to ov this month. I am on my 8th high day on the CBFM and apparently that indicates no ov. Not that I expect BFP soon anyhow.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## nevertogether

congrats PLB :yipee:

tinks - sorry to hear that, hoping O comes here soon for you sweetie


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats PLB!!!! :happydance:

Never - you seeing hubby in Nov - right...?


----------



## nevertogether

23 nov - 6 dec peanut


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB. Its not looking good though, still no peak. Nevermind. just dont know when to expect AF :wacko:

How are you doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi loves! Oh wow, what a crazyyy week for me. I'm only just now getting back online and trying to catch up with everything lol. Abbey decided she wasn't willing to wait till the 21st for our section, so I went into labor on the 15th and they did it then. She is absolutely perfect. I'll be writing my birth story eventually lol..but for now, a few pics to oogle over.

I hope everyones well..I think about you gals a lot! xx

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs759.snc4/65916_10150092096124809_690444808_7100514_2965821_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs889.snc4/72236_10150092096724809_690444808_7100526_2351734_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs394.ash2/67281_10150090066354809_690444808_7068191_5368608_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs779.snc4/65958_491121747773_633202773_6800484_1695100_n.jpg


----------



## Vrainoire

awwwwwwwww SHE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!CONGRATS AGAIN!!!..


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

peace love baby..

im new here and spent a zillion hours reading most of this 180 page thread...and feel like I know you (along with a lot of other girlies on here)

but i just had to jump in and tell you congratulations and your angel is absolutely beautiful, you have been so blessed. (and I'm jealous haha!!) 

gosh I have to say it again!!! she is beautiful.. I actually teared up !!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations PLB!! Shes georgous!! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> peace love baby..
> 
> im new here and spent a zillion hours reading most of this 180 page thread...and feel like I know you (along with a lot of other girlies on here)
> 
> but i just had to jump in and tell you congratulations and your angel is absolutely beautiful, you have been so blessed. (and I'm jealous haha!!)
> 
> gosh I have to say it again!!! she is beautiful.. I actually teared up !!

Awwww you made me tear up! lol. It's so sweet that you spent all that time reading here...it kinda makes me wanna go backand read through my journey. Thanks for the kind words..and I wish you luck!!! :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the congrats...I'm deleriously happy (and tired lol)


----------



## nevertogether

wow PLB she is beautiful!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ty Never! 

I bet you're counting down the hours now..hope time flies for you till you see your love. xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok girls so AF came on Saturday... booo hissss

but I got my Conceive Plus already on order for this month... So along with that and me starting on Flax Seed Oil and EPO perhaps my CM will be nice and inviting this month to those little darn spermies!!! oh I have also started temping too... getting a little concerned my LP phase is a little short... its usually 11,12 days, but this month it was down to 10,11 days (whole cycle only 24 days) so I may have to address that soon


----------



## nevertogether

PLB - DH's visit got canceled actually so it won't be until 23 november now.. i'm starting to get really sad now when i come on here because i see :bfp: after :bfp: just don't feel like it's ever going to happen. :shrug:


----------



## Babycake

i'm on my first month using conceive + and we used the Clear Blue digital test - we're waiting for the BFP. Fingers crossed!!:winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Never, I'm so sorry :( I know it's hard to keep the faith..I really hope your :bfp: is very close for you..sending tons of baby dust your way :hugs: Ugh, it's horrible they've moved your dates back.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Babycake said:


> i'm on my first month using conceive + and we used the Clear Blue digital test - we're waiting for the BFP. Fingers crossed!!:winkwink:

Good luck, babycake!


----------



## Tinks85

PLB - She is just perfect!! You must be so proud. 

I feel your pain Never :hugs: I just have to keep thinking that it will happen one day. Try and stay possitive hun. I know how hard TTC can be :hugs:

Well I got my peek finally!!!! As it happens Ov timed its self perfect as hubby and I was away at weekend as it was our 1st wedding anniversary. Didn't pack either of my lubes though :dohh:

Just waiting patiently in my 2ww, I have to book in for more test as soon as the :witch: arrives :growlmad:


----------



## claire911

Good luck girls! Hopefully we'll get a few more :bfp:

I'm still waiting for Tinker who is being fashionably late, bless him!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

got my Concieve Plus... so excited to try it this month !!! FX for me (and for all of you girls as well ) Im only CD6 so still got a couple days to wait for some perfect BDing... but super excited !!! hope this is OUR month girls !!!


----------



## Tinks85

Aww Claire you little one will be here next. I am so excited for you and cant wait to hear your birth story. You have made such a good home for him he doesn't want to leave. How long will they leave you before they induce? Or do you have a date already?

Good luck to all you girls :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Best of luck ttc1st :) I do believe this lube stuff is magic!

Tinks, well I'm booked for a sweep on Monday and if that doesnt work then we talk about induction but I REALLY dont want that. I would rather he got round to it on his own!


----------



## Tinks85

I will keep my fx crossed that he decides to make an apperance v.soon hun. You must be getting fed up :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

claire i'm with sweet tinks on this one! hoping he makes an appearance soon for his anxious mama! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can't wait to see him!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

plb... ill say it again... your little angel is PRECIOUS!!! AND clair... good luck girl !!! you two girls are certainly an inspiration... 

I am sooooo excited to try this Conceive Plus this month... I already told my DH.... hey I got this magic lube for us to try... hes like "UMMM ooookay whatever you say" so should I put it on him first? or just get some in me right before he ummm enters ? 

may be TMI... but our foreplay is always the same....usually him down there, then...me down there, then intercourse... so I am thinking the only time I could actually use the "stuff" is right before he enters anyway... it will work that way right? I just have to have it readily available, as to not ruin the mood!! haha... sorry if TMI on our "foreplay" and you can ignore me if ya wish haha


----------



## nevertogether

hey honey - my DH is very not shy and is very into TTC and it was easy for us to incorporate the conceive plus/ pre -seed into intercourse. we did our normal foreplay and then before we BD he put some on him and some in me. i felt more comfortable with him choosing how much as opposed to me, since this is different for us both but the guys seem to be scared of a little more easily :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> plb... ill say it again... your little angel is PRECIOUS!!! AND clair... good luck girl !!! you two girls are certainly an inspiration...
> 
> I am sooooo excited to try this Conceive Plus this month... I already told my DH.... hey I got this magic lube for us to try... hes like "UMMM ooookay whatever you say" so should I put it on him first? or just get some in me right before he ummm enters ?
> 
> may be TMI... but our foreplay is always the same....usually him down there, then...me down there, then intercourse... so I am thinking the only time I could actually use the "stuff" is right before he enters anyway... it will work that way right? I just have to have it readily available, as to not ruin the mood!! haha... sorry if TMI on our "foreplay" and you can ignore me if ya wish haha

Aww thank you so much! I am very proud of her. I spend hours literally just laying and staring at her. That may be why my house is a wreck lol! But I don't care :D

As far as how to use the lube..first of all, there's no such thing as TMI ;) It sounds like that's what you'll have to do to..having it on hand for when foreplay is over and the real baby making commences :haha: I personally put some on him as well as some on and inside me, just with fingers. You will find out how much you like to use as time goes on. Let me know how it goes! :D Sending tons of baby dust your way


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

nevertogether said:
 

> hey honey - my DH is very not shy and is very into TTC and it was easy for us to incorporate the conceive plus/ pre -seed into intercourse. we did our normal foreplay and then before we BD he put some on him and some in me. i felt more comfortable with him choosing how much as opposed to me, since this is different for us both but the guys seem to be scared of a little more easily :haha:

lol My DH would never do that..he's so timid about TTC stuff..he just let me do all theplanning ahead and stuff


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: my husband is the polar opposite of shy or timid. he has to be the center of attention in EVERYTHING, it's annoying sometimes, but it comes in handy in instances like this. not to mention, he's a medic so he's definitely not grossed out by anything. he is fascinated by it all.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol how cute..i wish DH was more like that sometimes..i have to initiate everything!


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies ive missed you girls!!! sorry i havent been on computers broke at the WORST possible time! well doctors appointment said WE ARE PREGGO!!! im 12 almost 13 wks along another for conceive plus!!! so scared and nervous all at once! ultrasound on the 
9th...edd may 12!!!!

PLB she is so CUTE!!!


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i can't believe you were so far along and it didn't show up on the HPT for so long. congrats honey!


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats Ashley!!! You knew you were preggers all along, must be amazing for it to be confirmed and 13 weeks wow. You have skipt 1st tri hehe.

You dont have to worry about housework PLB, it will wait for you :haha:

Never your DH is great with TTC, mine doesnt really get it, its not for want of trying. He seems to have a brick wall up when it comes to women things lol. We ov'd last saturday and yesterday (a week later) he said "so whats going on with the egg thing? Do we still need to be babymaking" Bless him, he is an amazing support though :haha:

Have you had your appointment yet Never? If I remember right, was it at the end of October?

ttc1st, I would say just play it by ear as it is a bit of like trial and error, everyone is different. It can take the romance out of :sex: though hehe. And as PLB said, there is no such thing as TMI :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

Tinks - how cute of your DH :hugs: the fact that he thinks to ask and wants this as much as you do is the cutest part. i think if DH wasn't a medic, he wouldn't be as open to all of this. as for my appointment, thank you for remembering! it was 19 october actually. the OB/GYN referred me to an off-post fertility specialist, here in germany, which is required to get our military insurance to cover it. since i am being referred by the military women's clinic in landstuhl, i can also be confident that the FS that helps me will know english. it's what i had hoped for. my next step is to wait to hear from our insurance on what they will cover and where and when to make my next appointment. once that happens, the ball will be rolling. my OB/GYN said that more than likely i will go and get bloodwork and HSG first, so i'm pretty anxious! all of this probably won't happen until the next year though because i go on leave to see DH and my family on 17 november and don't get back until 6 december. it's good timing though, as we have one last shot and then if it doesn't work, we will have the appointments set up for the beginning of next year and DH gets back from deployment in march/april so we will be ready to keep trying! he's getting his swimmers checked out when we are at home too. well, my essay is over :D any symptoms this time around? i'm always so hopeful for you honey!


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks hun. I dont have any symptoms really. Boobs are a little but they do get sore quite a bit in the 2ww. The 2ww is a lot easier now I know our chance is so slim, there is always hope though so we will never give trying for it.

I never thought of that, can you imagine going to a FS that didn't speak english or very little english. All the personal and intimate questions they ask :haha:
It does sound like a long time until you get more news but with christmas and your leave coming up I am sure time will fly. I have my fx you are both fine and its just the time you spend apart, noy getting a chance every month :hugs:

I am having my bloods done as soon as witch arrives and have to try and book in for a HyCoSy, which i believe is like a HSG but I think that have a look at my uterus and overies to check I am all good for the IVF. I am a little nervous but just want it over with. I have a feeling that the HyCoSy is only going to be the tip of the iceberg when it comes to medics looking at my fufu :haha:

Hubby is repeating his SA very soon but we wont get the results until 14th Feb. Nice valentines treat :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ashhhhh!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you :hugs: Congrats :D You skipped first tri..that's awesome lol. Happy and very healthy 9 months..Can't wait to follow your pregnancy :D :D :D


----------



## Ashley09

thanks ladies! im still in shock that im gonna be a momma!
never- i know right? but it showed up at the doctors! idk...l0l...
tinks- i know....i cant believe it that 6 months there will be a baby already! it went by so quick! im like OMG where to start on getting things...l0l...


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats Ashley!! what part of SC are you from??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Better get to shopping :D


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- i SO dont know where to start! just found a car seat...l0l...and bed is up! but i had to check it thats why its up! l0l...so i have a question...the mattress doesnt fit i can get half my hand between the bed and mattress...definitly shouldnt be like that right?? l0l...i mean it cant be safe right? hows yalls beds look like???

i am in sumter....like 45 minutes from columbia! im original from kentucky...hubby is in the air force!


----------



## nevertogether

reminds me of basic training ashley :rofl: oh ft.jackson, how i do not miss you!


----------



## Ashley09

l0l....i know what you mean...i so will not miss this place when we leave...l0l


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

theres actually a little bit of space between the crib and mattress..I'm not sure how much is TOO much, but I know it doesn't fit super snug either. Sorry, I'm not much help lol


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies am i crazy:wacko: for thinking i'm preggo? I mean I've never been late before and the first cycle i used pre~seed results in a missed period? and i'm about to miss my second one because I feel the same way I felt when i missed the first one..I knew AF wasn't going to show and she never did..now a month later, pant size bigger, 5 pounds heavier and still no BFP :hissy: I really dont believe in coincidence but I have been wrong before:shrug:


----------



## Ashley09

plb- its ok....l0l...

V- i hope this is it for u!


----------



## Vrainoire

Ash- Thanks I really hope it is


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

wow I would see if you can get your doc to do bloods!


----------



## Vrainoire

PLB- they told me to come back when i miss my next cycle so that's tomorrow..i hope i get some answers


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh I'm excited to see what comes of this..it's very strange to skip 2 periods, especially when you haven't before!

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Vrainoire

PLB- I know!:wacko:..to skip 2 periods after never skipping 1 is very strange..OH is convinced i'm preggo but as for me..I understand that there could be several causes to this one problem..lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, true..could be a lot of things...but lets hope its the 9 month long reason :d


----------



## Vrainoire

PLB-Thanks:flow:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok girls... started on the Conceive Plus yesterday afternoon... yesterday was only CD9 and still a low on the CBFM but I am going to try to do the SMEP this month... 

so have to report....I just squirted a tad into the woo-hoo area right before (sorry if TMI) do you think that will do the "trick" I think I remember someone saying it should be in 15 mins prior? or was that with the PreSeed? dont know how that is possible since we are busy with our "foreplay" before hand ?? also how bout if I squirt a little more in after BDing is done.. or is that just silly ?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think that's PreSeed that requires it be in beforehand. I'm pretty sure what you did was adequate! :D Yayyyy it's so exciting!!!

As for squirting more in, I don't see the harm lol...do you lie still for a little bit afterwards? I used to lie in bed afterwards and roll over n go to sleep, like a man does :haha: instead of getting up to "clean up"


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh and just to report..Claire had her baby! A beautiful little boy named Max. :D :happydance:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

YAYAYAYA for Claire and Max and Daddy Bear too!!!! thats awesome stuff!!!


oh and PLB yes I sit there for a while "after" actually when it is O time I do more than that... I prop my legs up on the wall for a while.. and play on my iphone... first time I did it the husband was like "ummmmm WHAT ARE YOU DOING?" I said a new technique... he was like UMM oK DORKO !! HAHA but now he is kinda use to it... comes in and checks on me.. "so how much longer ? I'm hungry" haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahahaha Men..*shakes head*


----------



## Tinks85

Yay for Claire!!!! Max is a well cute name, its my nephews name as well :thumbup: Cant wait to see some pics.

Vrainorie, fx you are preggers hun. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Ashley09

aww YAY! im so happy for you girls :) now if this one can hurry up and get here! 6 months to go...l0l....counting down!!!

V- i so hope this is it for you!!!! keep us updated!


----------



## Vrainoire

Ashley-thanks i really hope so


----------



## nevertogether

v - when do you find out if you're preggers or not?

yay - congrats claire! :yipee:


----------



## claire911

Thanks girls! Tinker did turn into Max Robert on 1.11.10 weighing 7lbs 11oz! Will post pics when home.

Now what have I missed?! Did I miss Ashleys preg news?!!! Congrats! Will update stats :) What magic lotion did u use?! ;)


----------



## Vrainoire

nevertogether said:


> v - when do you find out if you're preggers or not?
> 
> yay - congrats claire! :yipee:

I won't find out anything until next week


----------



## Ashley09

yes claire you did...l0l...but you were alittle busy...l0l...i am 13 weeks as of today!!! :)
i used conceive plus!!!


----------



## Ashley09

yes claire you did...l0l...but you were alittle busy...l0l...i am 13 weeks as of today!!! :)
i used conceive plus!!!


----------



## chuichi

Preseed doesn't seem to be working for me at all! We're now on our 2nd tube and still TTC! Help!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Chuichi - Maybe try swaping to conceive plus hun. Neither have worked for me but thats another storry. Dont give up :thumbup:

Cant wait to see pics of Max Robert Claire.

I have my hycosy booked for next Monday at half 2. Wish me luck girls :wacko:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok off to the TWW period for me, this was my first month using Conceive Plus... have to say I really really liked it... hubby didnt seem to mind either... once or twice I used a little too much...but other than that it was nice and comfortable for the both of us... crossing my fingers this stuff helped out my CM this month... oh and I also did the SMEP ...so that combo may give me my BFP!!! WOW I hope so... I dont test until next week... the 19th


----------



## Tinks85

ttc1st_at_40, good luck hun. You have def covered your bases :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ttc1st, yay! All fingers crossed for this cycle. Sure hope this is it..I can't wait to start ss'ing lol.

19th..seems so far away..hurry up time!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

PLB whats ss'ing ? im a little dumb :)


and thanks Tinks... my fingers and all my toes are crossed this month !!


----------



## Ashley09

had ultrasound today girls...baby looks good but im 2 weeks less than what they thought :( so ill be hitting 12 weeks on thursday...
 



Attached Files:







DSC02776.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC02773.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC02774.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









DSC02777.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> PLB whats ss'ing ? im a little dumb :)
> 
> 
> and thanks Tinks... my fingers and all my toes are crossed this month !!

Haha oops, sorry. ss'ing = symptom spotting..very addicting during the TWW!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ashley!! Bubs looks great..quite comfy there in mommys tum :D


----------



## Ashley09

yea bubs was! didnt move much for us at all! l0l...stubborn already :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, probably just sleeping. Ohhh wait till s/he starts kicking n stuff..thats so fun.


----------



## Ashley09

yea might have been since i just the baby...l0l...oh i so cant wait!! l0l...im ready to feel it..im always stay still and try to feel the baby! hubby just laughs! girl ive already had to go to maternity pants! and at 12 weeks oh lord...l0l


----------



## chuichi

Thanks, will try Conceive Plus if this 2nd tube of Preseed don't work for us... 
Fingers crossed though!! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ashley09 said:


> yea might have been since i just the baby...l0l...oh i so cant wait!! l0l...im ready to feel it..im always stay still and try to feel the baby! hubby just laughs! girl ive already had to go to maternity pants! and at 12 weeks oh lord...l0l

I was in mat pants by 9 weeks...dont feel bad lol. They're sooo comfy tho


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies I finally got my bloods done...i should have some answers on Friday..wish me luck..i'm praying its a BFP


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: FX'ed


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies I finally got my bloods done...i should have some answers on Friday..wish me luck..i'm praying its a BFP

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you on Friday..let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## 000890

chuichi said:


> Thanks, will try Conceive Plus if this 2nd tube of Preseed don't work for us...
> Fingers crossed though!! x

Same hea hun me and OH been trying to conceive since feb and nothing! ive just purchased preseed and will be using it this month ill let ya know. baby dust xxxxx


----------



## claire911

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't dropped in for a while Max is keeping me busy!!!! I'm still stalking u all though ;)

Ashley - fab scan pic :happydance:

000890 - good luck with the Pre Seed, did the trick for me!

Vrainoire - fingers crossed :)


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks for the support ladies


----------



## Ashley09

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ashley09 said:
> 
> 
> yea might have been since i just the baby...l0l...oh i so cant wait!! l0l...im ready to feel it..im always stay still and try to feel the baby! hubby just laughs! girl ive already had to go to maternity pants! and at 12 weeks oh lord...l0l
> 
> I was in mat pants by 9 weeks...dont feel bad lol. They're sooo comfy thoClick to expand...




OMG they are...l0l


----------



## Ashley09

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies I finally got my bloods done...i should have some answers on Friday..wish me luck..i'm praying its a BFP


good luck...praying for ya!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Vrainoire - I have my fx for you, looking forward to your post tomorrow :thumbup:

I bet you are busy claire, bet you are loving every minute though :winkwink:

Well hubbys second SA was delivered yesterday so wish us luck girls.

Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ooooo good luck tinks!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, Tinks :hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

Good Luck Tinks...


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks girls, I have been calling the hospital today to try and get the results from SA and bloods but not getting an answer. Not even sure if they will give me hubbys SA results anyway, they might want to speak to him. I HATE WAITING hehe.

How is everyone?


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm waiting on a call back from the doctor..smh going crazy as i wait.. lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww you girls are just as impatient as I am! 

I am so so so so sleepy right now. Had another night of about 5 hrs (if you can even count that) of VERY broken sleep. Then cleaned the whole house while DH took a 4 hour nap. GROWL

Needless to say, I'm not a happy camper today lol.


----------



## Vrainoire

so my results came in Negative for pregnancy, thyroids and anemia..there is no reason as to why my cycles were missed..now i have to go on birth control to start them up again...this has all been a complete waste! i mean 3 months of actually trying and 2 wasted months spent waiting for a bfp or AF and now i'm stuck with neither..I will be giving TTC a very long break..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun, I'm so sorry :( These stupid cycles and hormones don't always make sense. I hope you get back on track very very soon and can TTC again. I know it's easier said than done, but try to have a nice rest and regroup. :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

PLB- thanks I hope AF just comes so i wouldn't have to do the birth control thing but..we'll see


----------



## Ashley09

V- aww girl im so sorry about that! i hope they figure out whats up and that u dont have to go on birth control!!!


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- aww im sorry girl u arent getting much sleep!!! hubby does that to me too! im like HELLO pregnant and morning sickness over here!!! i need help lazy...l0l...i hope u get some sleep soon!!


----------



## coral11680

can you add me to the conceive plus, I just got my :bfp: on my first cycle using it!:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

congrats Coral!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Coral!!! Another one for team Conceive Plus :happydance:


----------



## claire911

Yay congrats Coral!!!! :)


----------



## nevertogether

congrats coral! :yipee:


----------



## Ashley09

YAY coral!!!


----------



## claire911

How are u all girls?!!!!

x


----------



## claire911

PLB I love your profile pic, she's lovely :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ty claire! my lil chunk lol


----------



## claire911

:haha: she's lovely. How's the german measles?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Much better now. She never got sick with it, thank goodness. She's getting so big though!!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs586.ash2/150853_10150113182914809_690444808_7429509_8164270_n.jpg

How is your lil man?

Sending baby dust to all the magic potion lotion ladies :D :hugs:


----------



## claire911

He's good thanks, one month old on Wednesday! I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope all the ladies are busy with the magic potion and thats why they havent logged on ;)

Finally updated the title and front page!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls.

Claire & PLB hope you are both planning a great christmas with your new bundles :hugs:

Been a little lazy with the old lubes recently. Not sure I am even using it enough to qualify for this thread but still stalking :haha::haha:

Been going through quite a rough patch, TTC wise, but trying to concentrate on Xmas and telling myself 2011 will bring us our BFP :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm sorry you're having a rough patch, Tinks. I was wondering how you were doing. I miss yall when this thread is so quiet!. 2011 will be a very lucky year for everyone here, I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm onto my 3rd month of using pre-seed and have also started using agnus castus this month to help bring my ovulation forward x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, MrsPTTC! keep in touch and let us know how things go.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB. I am ok its just the not knowing and the waiting around and not knowing the time scale we are looking it. If i think about it to much I just drive myself mad. Its so frustrating. Your profile pic is just the cutest :hugs:

Hi MrsPTTC, I used soy isoflaverons this month and it brought ov forward by 10/11 days!!! My cycles were nearly 40 days long but last cycle I tried soy and i have had a 28 day cycle. Its worth looking into hun. GL


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks PeaceLoveBaby and Tinks85. I know it's still early days for me but it took that long to persuade hubby to start trying I thought I'm gonna try and give myself the best chance! My mum thinks I'm silly and should let nature take it's course, but it took her years for all 3 of her children! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It never hurts to add the lubes or herbs to the mix! 
And ty Tinks! I have so many pics that i love..its hard to pick just 1 hehe


----------



## TTCandWaiting

Hi, guys. I have read the previous posts and have felt all of the excitement and pain for everyone telling their story. 

I have been off BC for a year and a half and have been actively trying to concieve for about a year. This is my first month using PreSeed. I have seen so many sucess stories and hope that I can be one of them soon. 

I was on Clomid for 4 cycles and received a BFP on my 4 cycle that ended in a MC. 

This is my second month on Femara and an Ovidrel trigger shot to time ovulation. I have also thrown PreSeed in the mix for better luck. 

I try not to talk about TTC too much because I dont want it to consume me - but guess what... internally I am consumed with TTC. 
Thank you all for being there for everyone and sharing your feelings.  I never realized how much this helps to just get a little off my chest and hear that I am not going through this alone. 

I pray that we all receive BFPs soon. I am in the dreaded 2ww. I am 3/4 dpo and am wishing for the best. 

Thanks, again, for listening.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, hun! I think no matter what, we may try to tell ourselves not to let it consume us, but it's impossible not to be! I mean..we're trying to create life...what's not exciting and all-consuming about that?? I'm so very sorry about your loss. I can't imagine it :( big :hugs: to you.

I wish you all the luck in the world....Keep in touch with us and let us know how it goes. 3/4 dpo may feel soooo far away from that test date, but I hope it flies by for ya :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just to let you know I think the agnus castus worked as I got a positive on the OPK today, earlier than I ever have before! It can take 3mths to get into your system but obviously not in my case. The line is also the clearest and darkest I've had yet. Will be dragging my hubby to bed early tonight lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe get those lil swimmers!!! :haha:


----------



## claire911

Good luck Mrs!

How are Tinks, Vrainoire and ttcandwaiting doing?!!! Updates please :flower:


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies...I'm still waiting on AF i'm on CD 95..think I may have PCOS its weird tho..i've been regular all before..no AF has vanished :-(


----------



## TTCandWaiting

Still in the 2ww..... Ugh... 
AF is scheduled around 13th of this month so only 1 week left before I know anything. I am still hoping and praying this month is it. 

I will keep you all updated! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies...I'm still waiting on AF i'm on CD 95..think I may have PCOS its weird tho..i've been regular all before..no AF has vanished :-(

Wow, 95 days! I can't believe it..especially since you've been so regular. Did you do anything different? Take any herbs or meds? Sorry if you've already said that..I can't remember :blush:

Gah, hope something happens very soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

TTCandWaiting said:


> Still in the 2ww..... Ugh...
> AF is scheduled around 13th of this month so only 1 week left before I know anything. I am still hoping and praying this month is it.
> 
> I will keep you all updated!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Ooh exciting! I love test time...keep us posted please :happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...I'm still waiting on AF i'm on CD 95..think I may have PCOS its weird tho..i've been regular all before..no AF has vanished :-(
> 
> Wow, 95 days! I can't believe it..especially since you've been so regular. Did you do anything different? Take any herbs or meds? Sorry if you've already said that..I can't remember :blush:
> 
> Gah, hope something happens very soon!Click to expand...

Only thing I did different was take prenatals, used pre seed and softcups


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

so strange then!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Vrainoire sorry your having a ruff time of it hunni! Its soo horrible just waiting for AF!

My AF is due on christmas day!!! Booooooooo We are doing AI this cycle so lets hope that gets my a christmas day bfp!


----------



## claire911

ttcandwaiting - best of luck in the 2ww. Try not to symptom spot too much ;)

Vrainoire - 95 days! Has it been like this before?

PLB - how are u and Abbey?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We are doing alright! She had her check-up yesterday and doc says she's absolutely perfect, though I knew that already :haha:

She weighs just over 10 lbs and is already measuring taller than average! Me and DH are both tall, so it's not too surprising :)

She has her injections today :( Ughhh! I dread it so much. 3 hours and counting..


----------



## Vrainoire

claire911 said:


> ttcandwaiting - best of luck in the 2ww. Try not to symptom spot too much ;)
> 
> Vrainoire - 95 days! Has it been like this before?
> 
> PLB - how are u and Abbey?

:nope:never..


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies how have all yall been? sorry i havent been on or anything! its been crazy around here with the holidays and all! i hit 16 weeks tomorrow! cant believe its almost half way over!!! going by so quick!!!! in 5 months ill have a little one! we found out what it is the monday after christmas!!!

anymore bfps???? hope yall ladies get your bfps soon!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Ash! I was wondering how you were doing. Wow 16 weeks..It's flying by. :D Oooh can't wait to hear what you're having..that's always sooo fun! That one defining moment. I was shocked when I heard mine was a girl, cuz I was totally convinced she would be a boy lol.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls :wave:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Never!! How have you been hun? How was the trip? *at least I think I remember you were away?* lol..sorry if not. My memory sucks.


----------



## claire911

Ashley, yay, let us know the team you're on please :thumbup:

Hello Never, how's things?


----------



## Ashley09

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi Ash! I was wondering how you were doing. Wow 16 weeks..It's flying by. :D Oooh can't wait to hear what you're having..that's always sooo fun! That one defining moment. I was shocked when I heard mine was a girl, cuz I was totally convinced she would be a boy lol.

yea its been so crazy here and the morning sickness was kicking my butt!!! l0l...i was to afraid to go anywhere bc i couldnt control it...i know...its crazy to know im almost half way there!! oh i cant wait to know...i always think about it!!! hubby thinks boy but i just think girl!!! the baby's HB has been SOO high 160-180's everytime!!! but i just so cant wait to know already!!!

claire- i will as soon as i know :)


----------



## claire911

Ooh it's exciting Ashley!!

Anyone heard from Tinks?

10lbs! Well done Abbey. I think Max must be heading towards that. Can't wait to get him weighed on the 21st :) It's funny, I look forward to weighing him, same can't be said for my weigh ins :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God, I know that feeling. Hate being weighed. I'm trying sooo hard to get to pre-preg weight! Halfway there now.


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls :hi:

Not much to report my end, expecting a peak tomorrow and we are seeing a Urologist about hubbys SA results on Tuesday. Not sure what they are going to do or suggest. He doesnt smoke or drink and has been taking a cocktail of vits for months now. We will see, we might be pleasently suprised. Just hope it doesn't hold up the IVF referral.

I will be starting a weight loss mission after xmas. My BMI is within the range to be excepted on the NHS but only just so could do with getting it down a little.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey girl! Glad you checked in..was getting worried. Good luck with the peaking..;) Losing weight is so hard..has been for me anyways. Before this baby I did so well..and it seemed easy. now I'm struggling. It's probably a mixture of exhaustion and more exhaustion hindering me :haha: 

I hope you either get a beautiful :bfp: this cycle or get some answer so you get one v v v soon!


----------



## Tinks85

I do struggle to lose weight, I have to practicly starve myself and then as soon as I start eating even a normal diet again it all comes back on. Going to try really hard though.

PLB & Claire have to two done a birthstory?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I did one, yeah. I'll look for the link in a sec. 

And the way of eating that I used to lose 30 lbs before baby is the Alternate Day Diet developed by Dr Johnson. It's a really good one..and one that I can stick to long term. It's just hard for me to get in the mindset to get started..but once I'm doing it..it comes pretty naturally :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

my birth story if you're interested!


----------



## Tinks85

Ooooh i haven't heard about that diet. Is it complicated??

Just read you story, what a rush. It must have felt so unreal. Same result in the end :baby:

Did you take long to recover from the section?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

the diet is only hard (for me anyway) on the first couple of "down days". the great thing about it is you arent restricting or starving yourself everyday..only every other day lol..and on your "up days" you get to eat anything you want! (within reason of course). Here's the link to the site that explains is much better than I do. If you want, we can be diet buddies :D Have a read. I lost 30 lbs and it was all done safely without the chance of ruining my metabolism. I sound like an infomercial now huh. Oh and, I don't know anything about the pills he's selling..I don't use em but I know people who do.

my c-section wasnt hard to recover from at all! I'm so glad I did it. It was only really sore the night of. But they kept giving me pain meds as much as they cld n I was fine. By day 2 I was walking n showering. :D Standing up n sitting down is sore for a few days.

I just typed all this one handed lol..feeding my lil monster


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB, I will check out that site.

Multi tasking, see this is why the women have the babies :haha:

Glad it wasnt too bad to recover from. Anyways I need to get knocked up before worrying about birth and labour hehe.

Taking my niece (5) and nephew (2) to a party today at a soft play room thing, cant wait. I just love them to peices :blush:

Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doesn't hurt to plan ahead though!

Aww hope you have a blast with the little ones. Those ages are so fun :D

We finished up some Christmas shopping...big mistake on a Sunday afternoon..the mall was PACKED. I hate crowds lol. Pizza for lunch made it tolerable though :)


----------



## NikkiCC

Well Ladies Im back again! Hi Claire, PeaceLoveBaby, Mara and everyone! Well I can't believe this thread is still going strong! I'm finally in a good place now and hopefully will be able to come on more often!

So I'm pretty far along now...pretty unbelievable! And I was checking out the stats on the front page and Claire...was just wondering if maybe I could be added again. I noticed that my last preg was there with an angel, but I did get preg again with preseed...wondering if that counts as another preseed preg?

So how are you girls doing??? Clair and PLB you guys must be pretty far along by now...or did someone go into labor?? haha! Its just been so long! After I post this I'm gonna go back thru the thread and catch up!


----------



## NikkiCC

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Claire and PLB you guys had the baby's!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry this is such a over due congrads!!!! They are both soooo beautiful. I can't believe one is over 2 mos and the other over 1month! 

I am a little disappointed though....cuz I didn't get to be there when the "omg the contractions are coming" posts came in! I will be reading further back to see if that did happen! Congrads again girls....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww glad you're back! I was actually thinking of you the other day as I looked on the first page. Yay!!! :hugs: Thanks :D Time has FLOWN!!!!


----------



## NikkiCC

Aww thanks! So can you fill me in on the end of your preg? And what day you delivered? And how you delivered and what happened? I still can't believe that time has flown like this! I just wished I had been involved with the boards more, but with the m/c and then my son Cole's one year since he's been gone was on Nov. 25th. So it was just a lot happening ya know? Now I'm waiting until the next 2 days go by. My last pregnancy the one that I m/c'd, his/her due date was supposed to be on the 21st. So Dec 21st will prob be a bit rough. You always wonder what would be. And I feel guilty saying that just because I wouldn't have this baby I'm preg with now if that hadn't happened, but I didn't and still wish it hadn't ya know? Strange emotions I guess. 

So I can't wait to hear all the details girl!


----------



## claire911

Well hello girls!!!!!

Sorry Nikki I thought I had added u. As soon as I get to my pc I'll change it, I'm on my iPhone doing a night feed at the moment :haha: So you're 21 weeks now :) Are u team yellow?!

Tinks!! I was worried you'd left us! I'm also really gonna have to try and slim after Xmas :( I dont have much to lose but it's enough and I'll probs only lose it by starving which I don't fancy at the moment ;) Also did a birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...robert-1-11-10-induction-birth-non-scary.html

Good to see u girlies back :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NikkiCC said:


> Aww thanks! So can you fill me in on the end of your preg? And what day you delivered? And how you delivered and what happened? I still can't believe that time has flown like this! I just wished I had been involved with the boards more, but with the m/c and then my son Cole's one year since he's been gone was on Nov. 25th. So it was just a lot happening ya know? Now I'm waiting until the next 2 days go by. My last pregnancy the one that I m/c'd, his/her due date was supposed to be on the 21st. So Dec 21st will prob be a bit rough. You always wonder what would be. And I feel guilty saying that just because I wouldn't have this baby I'm preg with now if that hadn't happened, but I didn't and still wish it hadn't ya know? Strange emotions I guess.
> 
> So I can't wait to hear all the details girl!

No need to apologize..I completely understand. Sometimes you just need "you" time and don't feel like socalizing. I'm glad you're back though :) big :hugs: Take time when you need it, hun.

My pregnancy went wonderfully. Towards the end I was getting uncomfy with tons of braxton hicks and major heartburn, but could've been worse! I was due to have a scheduled c-section on Oct 25th..but she decided to show up a lil early. I went into labor on Oct 15th after they began observing me for low fluid. So when I went in the hospital thinking I was just gonna be hooked up to a machine for a few mins then go home...I ended up having a baby! Abbey Rose was born at 3:51 pm, Oct 15th :D And life has been pure exhausted amazing frustrating adorable bliss lol :cloud9:

How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## NikkiCC

PLB: Well it sounds like you had a great preg after we lost contact! It must've been hard with the Braxton Hicks and the fluid issues, but its sooo worth it isn't it?! I think a lot ppl assume that c-sections are totally plannned, but I've heard so many women just going in like that on a day other than their scheduled c-section. I think that must be the best part because its like a surprise! I've never had a c-section and always have delivered vaginally. Your little girl is absolutely beautiful! Her face makes me think angel immediately! I can't wait until I'm holding my little one! So are you having a lot of sleepless nights? Are you breastfeeding?

Claire: Ya know I did look at the first page and feel really foolish because my name is listed again! I'm so sorry about that! I just really attribute my good luck to the preseed and maybe other ladies will give it a try cuz of your list and get preggers! So how was the end of your pregnancy?? I am still really disappointed that I missed all of the excitement! I just didn't realize time flying I guess! I thought you and PLB would be close to delivering around this time not already having the babys! HaHa! I was going to ask you how your delivery went and what happened, but I noticed you posted a link of your birthing story! I will be headed to read it! 

As for me girls...things are going really good! Starting to get uncomfortable though! My belly is popped out bad and its at the first stages of feeling like it can't stretch anymore or my stomach will burst, but we all know its not even half as big as it will be! HaHa! My belly always get wicked big but thank goodness it is all belly! I've been taking weekly belly photos since I was 3wks preggers and I am going to be starting a journal so I'll post them there and let you guys know when I do! 

Well we still don't know what the baby is yet! I was sooo bummed! The tech looked right off and we all thought for sure it was a boy, but when we went back to double check there was nothing there! And it kept going back and forth like that. It could've been shadows or various things. So on Dec. 29th I'll be going back in for an u/s to look at the gender! I hate having to wait!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies I want to wish you all Happy Holidays!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nikki, can't wait to see those bump pics and find out what you're having! So exciting :D

Vrainoire, still to AF or answers?? Hope you have a wonderful holiday in spite of everything. All the best hun xx


----------



## Vrainoire

PLB- No AF and no answers i was trying to avoid it but I think i'll be starting BCPs in the new year..but thanks I believe the holiday's will be wonderful for me


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sorry to hear hun..that's very strange!!! BCP's might be good then, get you regulated so you can come off them and start TTC again. I'm on bcp's right now, but very tempted to get off them lol. Just gotta convince DH.


----------



## Tinks85

I will have a read of your story Claire. Thanks for thinking about me. 

Its not been the easiest of times but we are staying possitive and hubby is an amazing support. We saw a specialist yesturday and she is writing to St Marys hospital in Manchester (thats the fertility hospital our PCT uses) to see us for ICSI/IVF so we are just waiting to hear about funding and stuff. The full stroy and details are in my journel.

Nice to see you back Nikki.

Hope you get some answears soon Vrainoire :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

i am a first time preseed user. wish me luck XXXX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome and best of luck, Isabel xx

Tinks, sorry you're having a rough time. :hugs: You're so lucky to have such a supportive hubby tho! Hope you had a lovely xmas. :)


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB, I know I am so lucky in other ways.

Welcome Isabel, wishing you lots of luck.

Hope everyone had a fab day yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## NikkiCC

Well ladies tomorrow is my next ultrasound! I went on Dec. 2nd and we couldn't tell the gender UGH! So tomorrow is a regular prenatal appt for me, but they are going to bring me into to have a real quick ultrasound to look at the sex! I won't leave there until I find out! They'll have to get the baby to move if they have to! HaHa! I'll post as soon as I find out! My appt is at 10:30am, but I'm sure there are lots of time differences here!

Tinks: I just noticed that you are a Fertility Friend user from your ticker so I went to your chart and added you as a friend. So you will get a friend request from me, but my username on FF is also NikkiCC so you should know who I am! I have my charts on there as well as a TTC homepage and a Pregnancy homepage! I love FF and Baby and Bump!

Wish me luck ladies! I'm just soooo excited! (OHH I just keep forgetting to start a pregnancy journal! UGH! How random is that! It hits me all the time and I still forget! Not to mention I'm upset that I've missed almost 6 months to my journal!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good luck!!!!! ohhh im so excited to find out :D


----------



## nevertogether

good luck at your ultrasound nikkicc! 

hi everyone! :wave:

hope everything is well tinks, claire, PLB, and the rest of ya ladies :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey chick! Hope your xmas was alright :D

We're doing great...Abbey slept thru for the first time last night. It was amazing lol.


----------



## nevertogether

it was alright. i threw up the whole day :( and DH left four days before so it wasn't that enjoyable. i had plans to be with friends, but that went to hell when i got sick. i'm one day late right now, but waiting until NYE to test. i'm nervous and anxious, because i've already gotten BFN's this cycle. hoping my cycle isn't messed up or something!

awwww, first night's sleep that is soooo awesome PLB. how freaking adorable! congrats! :hugs:

have a great day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sorry you were sick hun :( that's horrible....but hey, maybe it's for good reason!! ;) Fingers crossed for you :hugs: Keep us updated!


----------



## Tinks85

Hi

Thanks NikkiiI will have a look next time I am on. I dont chart anymore so dont really use FF that much. Good luck for the scan and I really hope everything goes to plan and he/she plays ball. I will go with team blue :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you had a bit of a crappy Xmas day Never :hugs: Keep smiling hun.

Great news about a full nightd sleep PLB :)

AFM - I think I am going to go crazy :wacko: Getting so confused over IVF clinics its un true. The one we have been referred to (St Marys) has a really low sucess rate and I have been advised not to go there and to go to Liverpool but our specailist never even mentioned anything about choosing. Plus if the referrel letter has already gone I dont want to slow things down by asking for another referral but I want to do what ever will give us the best chance :shrug: So dont really know what to do, been awake since 4 just worrying :cry:

Sorry for the rant :dohh:


----------



## NikkiCC

Scan went wonderful ladies! And my ultimate intuition is right again...Were having another baby girl! We are extremely happy! We did have a wish for a boy, but know that ultimately this is the best thing that could've ever happened! 

Our ONLY son Cole passed away Nov. 25, 2009. So by the time this baby is born it won't even have been a year and a half that little Coley had been gone. Honestly we are scared to death about having this baby...and I know that if this baby had ended up being a boy then that would've added to our anxiety ten-fold! So I told myself that I would leave it in God's hands and if it was a little girl then maybe God doesn't think were ready for that yet, which I'm sure were not...Its going to be hard having a baby in general and no other baby could ever take the place of little Cole!

Sorry...I just had to get that off of my chest...I knew finding out would have a lot of anxiety and worried linked with it...Its so hard to lose a baby and then go on to have another one...but we are strong and I know we can do this! 

So wondering if you ladies could help me think of some names within the next couple months?? I always end up bringing a list to the hospital of names and end up having to choose last minute! So I'd like to have that decided before I go in for labor! HaHa! I like names that are different but not to different...

My two daughters are named Sydney and Cassidy. And like I said my son's name was Cole. So those names aren't common but they aren't completely crazy either! I'm open to any suggestions if you ladies can think of anything! 

Well I'm just rambling now! Prob because I'm over tired...Cassidy was up all night last night vomiting and didn't finally fall asleep for good until 7am. And I only got about 2hrs of sleep, still went to my appt and was only able to take a 30min nap cuz that is all Cassidy would take for a nap! I'm sick still to with a sore throat and aches...I pray she stays sleeping tonight! FXED! I need sleep! Talk to you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats on the little girl!!!! I'm so happy for you :hugs:

Hmm..names.. would you want to try to use part of Cole's name? Or is that too much for you? I was thinking instantly of that..like Colby, Coleen, Coline, Nicole. If not, Alley, Bailey, Daisy..they all sound good with your girls' names. Its so hard to choose names! Good thing you have lots of time lol. :D


----------



## Ashley09

so we know what we are having and just as i thought its a baby girl!! so kailyn jade will be coming into this world may 27th!!! cant wait to meet my first baby....daddy is alittle disappointed it isnt a boy but he still loves her to death already!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!!! Team Pink everywhere :D So happy for you <3


----------



## nevertogether

congrats!!!!!!! hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats on your scans Ashley and Nikki :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope everyones doing alright..and the magic potion works its wonders very very soon for you all! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

still late PLB. going insane!! but remaining optimistic :D i just love looking at your siggy!


----------



## claire911

Wow I missed alot!!! I must log in more :)

Welcome Isabel, hope u didnt read all 199 pages :haha:

:wohoo: Ashley and Nikki on your scans :happydance: Fab bump Nikki.

Yay to PLB on Abbey sleeping through the night....gives me hope :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh fx'd!!!! Omg just looked at your chart..look at all that BD'ing!!!!!! lol I'm so jealous :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

claire911 said:


> Wow I missed alot!!! I must log in more :)
> 
> Welcome Isabel, hope u didnt read all 199 pages :haha:
> 
> :wohoo: Ashley and Nikki on your scans :happydance: Fab bump Nikki.
> 
> Yay to PLB on Abbey sleeping through the night....gives me hope :haha:

lol Well last night was still waking up twice..we'll see how tonight goes!

Your lil man is sooo cute!


----------



## claire911

Oooh exciting nevertogether....when will u test?!


----------



## nevertogether

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oooh fx'd!!!! Omg just looked at your chart..look at all that BD'ing!!!!!! lol I'm so jealous :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: well, we only get to every few months so have to make the most of it!!


----------



## claire911

Ahhh they hand you sleep and then whip it away :haha: Fingers crossed for tonight :)

LOL yes he is cute but not at 4am ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

1:11 am and we're up lol..yawwwwwn


----------



## NikkiCC

Thanks Claire my belly ALWAYS gets huge! Thank goodness it pretty much stays to the belly! Or I'd be in big big big trouble! 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!

PLB, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE THOUGHT...of using part of Cole's name for the new baby's name....I just LOVE LOVE LOVE that....I can't wait until tomorrow to talk to DF about it.

I wonder what ppl would think if I did that though? Do you think ppl would think bad things? I hate to say it, but I live in a small town and even when Cole passed away ppl said horrible things, but I was ready for it. Normally when ppl do that its to make themselves feel better ya know?

Well I've just decided I don't care what anyone else thinks...Its my choice and if that makes things special for me then thats that. It doesn't matter what everyone else thinks! Regardless ppl are going to talk! Its funny to because ppl talk about me now just because I'm pregnant and did lose my son! Its ridiculous because half of these ppl I don't know! HaHa! 

Well PLB thank you so much...I really think that would be a good way to bring Cole into a wonderful time for us! Ppl use their grandfather names, middle names etc. in their kids name so why can't I use my son! OH I'm just so excited cuz I hadn't given that a thought and I love it! I can never re-pay u for mentioning this to me! I hope DF like the thought too!

I wanted to say congrads to on that sleeping thru the night night! Those are just amazing...to actually feel rested....What a thought huh?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Nikki, you are too sweet :hugs:

First of all, DO NOT worry about everyone else..forget them!!! This is your family, your babies, your tribute. I personally see absolutely nothing wrong with using coles name somewhere! i think it's a beautiful way to pay tribute to your precious boy. If someone has a problem with it, they're being SO ridiculous. I defintely do know what it's like to live in a small town where people gossip n stuff. So annoying. Hope your DF liked the idea :D

Well Abbey slept from 12 to 6 again!! I am sooooooooooooooo happy with that lol.
It's bottle time, so I gotta run. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

claire - i've tested this cycle and :bfn: so i'm waiting about a week before i do again. if nothing then, i have an FS appointment 17 jan and hopefully i can get it all figured out. all i can hope for is a :bfp: :)

hi girls!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey chick :)

ooh fx'd! Have you ever had a long cycle like this?


----------



## nevertogether

PLB - i have been charting since march and my cycles have ranged from 30-34 days. so no, this is most definitely my longest cycle.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, how exciting then!! dunno how you can resist testing..I'm such an addict with that


----------



## nevertogether

i think the only thing stopping me is the price of the pregnancy test. we don't have a lot to choose from here at the military post :) i did order some 10miu ones though that i hope get here this week :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah they can get pricey..why don't they just hand em out for free? Not fair lol.


----------



## claire911

Hows it going nevertogether?

Anyone with any :bfp: to report?!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

Found my old tube of conceive plus today....So very tempted LOL


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies sorry i havent been one in forever! me and baby are doing good hit 21 weeks!!!! she is going to be here sooner than i can imagine!!!

hows it going never??? im praying you get your BFP!

hows the little one PLB and claire???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Ash! I'm glad to hear from ya..was wondering how you and baby were doing :) congrats on 21 weeks!!! She will def be here very soon :hugs:

What have you got in mind for the birth?

Me and LO are doing great...she's getting so big! Tomorrow she will be 3 months old. I can't believe it. Shes very active and happy. Always smiling :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs042.snc6/167204_10150137828409809_690444808_7855761_704813_n.jpg


----------



## claire911

Ooooh PLB she's gorgeous! Max does a similar thing :) Max is really smiley too now which is fab!

*Ashley* when is your due date?
 



Attached Files:







CIMG5149.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He's sooo cute, Claire!!! :D


----------



## nygirl139

Hi

I am a newbie to this forum but a quick history lesson follows, I am 38 DH is 30 we have been TTC for nearly 3 years, we had a MC last year and afterwards I started discussing possible infertility with my GP who referred me and DH for tests, DH SA came back excellent,:spermy: I think even the consultant was shocked at the quality and quantity :happydance: I then went for a HSG and all was clear there, I had an internal scan and everything appeared fine, I am ovulating, but month after month the dreaded :witch: arrives and each month I am becoming more and more despondant, I am lucky as I have a 16 yr old daughter, 13 year old son and a 9 year old son, my DH also has 2 sons, we would just really love to have one together.
I have just ordered preseed as I figured maybe it may do the trick. What are the averages of this helping??? I have read some positive reviews but after 3 years of trying I wonder if there is actually anything out there that can help us :(
DH currently working away in Barcelona so hopefully my delivery will arrive ready for when he gets home on Wednesday :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Nygirl.

Sorry to hear you have been trying for 3 years :hugs:

At least you know that everything is in working order and hopefully preseed will be the extra thing you need for a :bfp:

A lot of girls get the :bfp: after using preseed or conceive plus so it must do something. We haven't been lucky but thats another story and nothing to do with the lubes.

Good luck hun :thumbup:

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- i know! i cant wait to meet her! she already is a crack up! l0l...i plan on trying to do a drug free birth as long as everything goes ok! my mom and hubby will be in there with me. she is just too cute and getting so big already!!!

claire-hes getting so big too! he is to cute! due may 27th...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome nygirl..and good luck!!!

Ash, sounds like a plan :) good for you


----------



## claire911

Welcome nygirl :wave:

Tinks how's things? We miss u on here :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, how is everyone?? Update!!! lol


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks claire, been quite stressed recently but called the hospital today and our referral should be sent by the end of the week :thumbup: So hopefully we will know when we can start treament soon. A little worried about some parts of the treatment but it will all be worth it.

I haven't been using pre seed recently so dont know if I qualify for the thread anymore :haha:


----------



## Ready2BAMOM

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the site and I also just received my order of Pre Seed. Well just a little bit about me, I'm 28 my DH is 29. We had a miscarriage in October of 2009 at 6 weeks. It was very devasting to us. After that we pretty much were just having a wait and see attitude toward getting pregnant until recently. We have been TTC for about 3 cycles (this one is the 4th). So I read about Pre Seed and decided to try it. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high but I'm hoping it helps!:winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Of course you do, Tinks..Im not using the lubes either! lol

Welcome, ready! Hope it helps you :)


----------



## claire911

You are always welcome here *Tinks* :thumbup:

Welcome *Ready*. Good luck with Pre seed, it was my weapon of choice too ;) Sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Hello girls :wave: long time no news! How are we all? :flower:


----------



## maratobe

hey hey!!! :)
im still using my conceive plus!! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oohh glad you bumped this :D How's everyone?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh my i totally for got about this thread!!

Im still using the conceive plus & currently 11dpo would anyone like to see this mornings test?


----------



## nevertogether

me! :)


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, still no news with me :nope: we should be getting referred to the IVF/ICSI clinic next week :thumbup:

Zoie, is it good news?? I want to see :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i dont know lol i would like to think it is good news but i think i have line eye. Its a real squinter girls lol
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5464499790_1a76e83867.jpg
IMAG0807 by zoietee, on Flickr


----------



## nevertogether

i definitely see something! my eye went right to it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you :) Does anyone have any experience with Superdrug tests? I did a test last night and didnt look at it, came back to look at it today and 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5091/5463901043_0972250060.jpg
IMAG0808 by zoietee, on Flickr

I know with the time frame it cant be taken seriously but i cannot remember getting an evap like that on a SD test! x


----------



## Tinks85

I definatly se a line hun. Maybe try again with fmu tomorrow but congrats for now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will deffintly be doing one with fmu :haha: xx


----------



## claire911

Yay it's my girls!!!! :happydance:

Mara - glad you're still with us, u newly wed :)

I used a Superdrug test and it was like yours, then I got what u can see in my avatar :haha: :test: :test: and :test: again!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can't wait till you test again :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok so i did a FRER this AM and i swear i see a line, but ive started spotting and its red :(
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun..I'm sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF is officially here :cry: on to cycle 38, I think this is going to be our last cycle for a while i cant do this anymore


----------



## maratobe

oooh sweety im soo sorry!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

MissZoie I am so sorry. Its good to take a step back and have a break. I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## claire911

Big :hugs: Misszoie :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Found my tube of conceive + again today....Ah memories lol. I wonder if this stuff expires...??


----------



## claire911

Still got my Pre Seed :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

When are you gonna try for #2!?


----------



## claire911

:haha: I think we'll get a puppy next!!!!


----------



## claire911

PLB keep meaning to say, your Bethy could be a model. See the pics u put on FB and she's very pretty. Two gawjus daughters, you're a lucky lady :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A puppy is much easier at times! lol.

Aww thank you so much :D She is such a fun soul too..so goofy and loving. My life has been so blessed with her in it. *gush*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have tried preseed i got my bfp but ended in mc so going to try concieve + with concieve + you dont get a applicator with it do you so what do use s do just squirt it in x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Right..you don't get an applicator. At least I didn't..not sure if they've changed it.

So sorry for your loss :hugs: Good luck! My baby is a conceive + baby :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good hun i have hope from that then how much did you use hun x x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies i just wanted to pop in and say hi!!! Hope everyone is doing ok Cycle 38 for me :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i just put it on DH externally and inserted a little with my fingers on me..and also externally! (sorry lol) Good luck :D

Zoie I'm so sorry :( Fx'd this finally it!!!!


----------



## maratobe

i just put a bit of hubby aswell....we used to put inside me but its messy haha
miss zoie :hugs: hun! hope you get a nice miracle very soon!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## claire911

Caz & Bob - I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: 

Tinks and Nevertogether, how the devils are u?


----------



## Tinks85

I am ok thanks Claire, heads a bit of a shed :haha: 

We got our forms from the IVF clinic today so we have completed them, ready for posting in the morning and just have to wait for appointments for more bloods and scans and a date with a pot for DH :haha: I wont have any blood left, I have already had them taken 5 times :growlmad:

Hows you and your baby boy?


----------



## claire911

Aw poppet, glad you're still around :) :wohoo: for the forms. I am sooo so looking forward to your :bfp: :) Are u uk based? I'm sure you've said at some point :wacko:

We are well this end. Max keeps me/us very busy ;) He's having abit of a mare with this teething business but I gather that's normal!!

Looking forward to the Spring/Summer :happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies glad to see the thread is still moving along..i'm waiting to get my cycles in order then i'll be back to TTC


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

great! I was wondering where and how you were doing. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Yes Claire, we live near Blackpool but will have to go to Manchester for treatment, its going cost a fair bit in petrol :dohh:

:bfp: seems a long way off but I happy to be moving along :thumbup:

Hi Vrainoire, nice to hear from you hun :hugs:

How are you PLB?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing great, tinks. Really hope your :bfp: isn't so far off..I'm so glad you're gonna get some help in doing it. Isn't it exciting :D


----------



## Tinks85

I am very excited but nervous and anxious at the same time. It will be the hardest 2ww ever and the thought of it failing is just too much :nope: But saying that I am trying to stay possitive and telling myself that it will work. We have a lot in our favour, I will only be 26, I dont smoke or drink loads (wont drink anything during treatment) and all my tests have come back very possitive. Plus they select the strongest :spermy: to use :thumbup:

Your girls really are a credit to you :hugs: Are you going to go for number 3? :winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Your chances are wonderful! I'm very excited for you :D I will def be stalking :hugs:

Thank you!!! My girls are wonderful. I absolutely want #3 lol..DH is a bit hesitant. I'll get my way tho :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Hehe, we have our ways dont we, just make him think its his idea or get him drunk :winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol "oops, I forgot my pill..for 30 days ina row!"


----------



## hotpinktulips

Tinks85 said:


> Hehe, we have our ways dont we, just make him think its his idea or get him drunk :winkwink:

 :haha:

Mind if I join you ladies? I'm Tiffany and I'm a POAS addict who is obssesed with TTC. :blush: DH and I have been together for 12 years and have 2 girls. Amanda (my step-daughter) will be 15 in May and our little girl turned 4 last November. 

This is our 3rd cycle TTC, but 1st cycle using Pre~seed / Instead Cups after my Cervical Ectopic in November 2010. :cry: I should be ovulating today (knock on wood) so I plan to POAS no sooner then 11 dpo which would be 3/18/11. [-o&lt;

Sending lots of :dust: to you all.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome hun..and good luck!!! Congrats on your girls..and happy bd'ing :D Keep us posted!


----------



## claire911

Welcome to the madness* hotpinktulips*

PLB number 3, OMG :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome hotpicktulips. I really hope pre seed does the trick hun :thumbup:

Keep us posted.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope i get pregnant soon! I only have enought conceive plus for about two more cycles then i will have to get some more eeekk

But it has lasted a while! :)


----------



## claire911

xMissxZoiex said:


> I hope i get pregnant soon! I only have enought conceive plus for about two more cycles then i will have to get some more eeekk
> 
> But it has lasted a while! :)

I think you definitely get your money's worth from those tubes! I still have my Pre seed :) 

Vrainoire I love your ticker :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A certain someone needs to post some good news in here :haha: !!!!


----------



## Tinks85

PLB what??? Have I missed something??? :shrug:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

*cough* Mara!!! *cough*


----------



## SMFirst

Hi ladies

I came across your thread here and was reassured to see the stats on the first page (good work Claire911!)

I started using Preseed in Oct 2010, and had a chemical pregnancy that cycle, then the following cycle I got a BFP that ended in a MMC in Jan 2011..

I started to question whether or not to use Preseed again now that we are getting back to trying again - I liked it and I'm sure preseed is not linked to MC but it's just something that bugged me..

So when I see all the successful pregnancies here after use of preseed it makes me think we might use it again after all :)

Hope everyone is doing well!! (I haven't read back so I don't know current events though I see there looks to be news boiling up any minute now ;) )


----------



## Tinks85

YAY, wow, thanks PLB. Great news :happydance:

Welcome SMfirst, sorry to hear about your loses :hugs: GL and I hope you get your sticky soon hun :thumbup: There have been some fab success stories on here, PLB and Claires little bundles of joy are proof of that :winkwink:


----------



## hotpinktulips

Thank you for all of the warm welcomes ladies! :winkwink: 

xMissxZoiex~ Hopefully none of us will have to buy more! [-o&lt;

SMfirst~ Welcome! I too just joined. So sorry to hear about your loss sweetie. :hugs:


I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, so the POAS count down begins. :headspin:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome SMFirst! I'm so sorry for your losses. I honestly think these lubes are wonderful and not responsible for mc's..as I've heard soooo many success stories linked to them. I used conceive plus and got my bfp the first cycle of using it! (she's now almost 5 months old :D ) So there's hope! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wooohoo hotpink! :D I am a POAS addict..so you need to fill my addiction lol. Keep us posted :D And good luck


----------



## SMFirst

Thanks all - I'm definitely hopeful that our luck will change soon!

I am feeling positive about our future lately, but for several weeks I was so resentful and frustrated (especially because right now in "real life" I know two girls expecting twins each and three more girls expecting one baby each, all due either in May or July!!)

But I love this site for all the helpful and caring ladies!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It can get very frustrating, I know. Your time will come though. :hugs:

This site really is amazing! It's helped me through so much.


----------



## SMFirst

ok - I think I've decided I will use preseed tonight, but only a sneaky little amount as we are supposed to be not really trying this month :)


----------



## ttcfirst

This is our first cycle using preseed!! 7 dpo now!! FX for everyone to get their BFP's!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woohoo! Good luck hun :D


----------



## claire911

Yay! Welcome SMfirst :) and :hugs: too. I'm a Pre seeder and my chunky monkey is proof it works, I think :thumbup: so fingers crossed!!!!!

PLB oooh yes, where is that Mara with her formal announcement?!?!!


----------



## claire911

:wave: ttcfirst! Very exciting!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

hey!! i am here! yes we got our BFP this month and yes we were using our conceive plus as always hehe :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

sorry now that i read back i see the hint hahaha sorry girls!! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's ok :hugs: Just very very very happy for you..I was too excited to wait :blush:


----------



## claire911

Hehe me too!!!! How r u Mara? :happydance:

I will update the stats as soon as Moo has gone to bed ;)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Mara! :D xxx


----------



## maratobe

thank you :) awww you girls are awesome! atleast my bub will have aunty like figures that i can come to for support for the next 8 months :happydance: 
im good claire im just having full on symptoms and they are stronge hahaha


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats Maratobe :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

:thumbup: Mara!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

i have a question...could i hear my own heartbeat during an ultrasound


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, the sound of your abdominal artery can be heard.


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks so much..my cousin had me scared for a second..told me that my symptoms coincide with an ectopic pregnancy


----------



## claire911

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yes, the sound of your abdominal artery can be heard.

I second that :thumbup:


----------



## Vrainoire

even in a pelvic, transvaginal ultrasound?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yep, even then!


----------



## claire911

Really must update stats!!!!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

lol i'm still waiting on my results


----------



## peaberry

Just ordered Preseed as well and hoping to use it for cycle #2! Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Welcome and good luck..keep us posted :)


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!! how is everyone?? :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey pregnant lady :D :D :D

Doing good here..feeling so broody again! I really wanna start trying again, but the timing just isn't great. Ho hum.

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## maratobe

awww i bet ya would! :) i can imagen i would wanna get right back into it again aswell lol but ill have this one first haha
:hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi, I am ok. Still waiting on the NHS so no news :coffee::coffee::coffee:

PLB is there ever the perfect time :winkwink: How long did it take you to conceive Abbey Rose? I only new you as a pregnant lady :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies i hope your all ok.

I dont know if or when i o'd this cycle really annoying lol but im just going to wait on AF now im on CD27 so only 5 more days to wait. My df has an hospital appointment on wednesday to scan his varicocele to see if he is able to get surgery to get those swimmers moving!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh, I hope they can do something to help out then, Zoie..but hey, maybe AF will stay away and yall wont have to do that :D Fx'd xx

Tinks, well I went off the pill and it took me 6 months to have AF :( But once I was having cycles again, I got pregnant on the 3rd one! (first one using conceive plus) Still shocks me how fast it happened.


----------



## claire911

Finally updated the first page :thumbup:

So who will be number 45?!?!?!?!?! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yayyy! Look at all those babas :D 

I hope everyone gets their bfps soooooon xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The results werent good from DFs scan :( It was much worse than they thought and he had to have his kidneys and heart scanned to see how big it is, but we wont know untill out appointment on the 6th April (My birthday) :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh no hun :( I'm so sorry. Whats going on with him exactly?


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls,

is there anyone out there who was considered as infertile and still got preggo?
do you know if infertile women can get preggo or not?


----------



## jaxxy

Hi ladies....

I read the whole of this thread last night and I'm so happy to see so many BFP's! (Especially happy to see Mara as I was rooting for her!)

Bit of background....I', 31 and DH is 24, I married DH in January, we started TTC Sept 2010. I have PCOS and hypothyroidism (as well as depression and asthma and I get ill really easily, in fact I haven't been well since I married DH.....perhaps I'm allergic to him? :haha::haha: ) My cycles run from 23 to 26 days and OPK's don't seem to work for me thanks to the PCOS. I've just started temping and charting and seem to have EWCM and my FF is saying I'm fertile so its lots of BDing, although we do it at least twice a day anyway normally! I've just started taking the guafesswhatsit and I'm drinking green tea, hips go up after BD and I do seem to lose less (hubby produces a lot every time but I seem to lose most :shrug: ).

We think I had a chemical in Oct 10 and an early (but not chem) MC in Feb (which, because I'd not had chance to test so didn't have a BFP the nurse prac at my surgery was completely uninterested in because they couldn't tell for sure despite the fact that we KNEW....also happened mid BD which traumatised DH immensely :cry: ). Last cycle I had ALL the symptoms (and yes SS is addictive!) and DH thought so too. Was even sick and I'm never sick....without excess alcohol!

Anyway, sorry for the essay but we're planning on buying some C + this weekend, hopefully, depending on DH's wages :wacko: and possibly some soft cups too....so I was hoping I could join you as I really love this thread!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Isabel, I have heard of many women being declared "infertile" and getting pregnant later on! There is always hope :hugs:

jaxxy..welcome!!! So sorry for your losses..but I really hope C+ helps get you your forever baby xoxoxoxo


----------



## jaxxy

Thanks PLB! Abbey Rose is beautiful! If we manage to get a girl (which DH really wants!) she'll be Isabella Rose!

Been reading through different threads for ideas....DH stopped at Boots on the way home for C + but the shop assistant said they didn't have any....so I phoned and they do! So he's going back tomorrow! Told him he has to try and make me O again after he has (he's big so I get many before too....sorry TMI!) and insert the soft cups for me! He's a sweetheart though and will do anything! He also bought me EPO and B6!

FX'd!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Lucky girl ;)

He sounds like a good guy..trying all he can to help you conceive! I'm so excited for you :D


----------



## jaxxy

I really am :happydance: !

He is, he's the best....I never wanted kids til I met him, he's always been old for his years so wanted marriage and babies all along! I was the slow one!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww so cool :D You two look like you have a lot of fun!!

Like I said earlier, I found my C+ a lil while back...we've run out of normal lube so we're using that :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh no hun :( I'm so sorry. Whats going on with him exactly?

Well he has low sperm motility and a varicocele in his left testicle and he went to the doctors to try and see if they would fix it as i have read so much about men with varicoceles having low sperm motility but everything else is normal with the sperm. They can do minor surgery to fix it pretty easily so we were sent for a scan and it turns out he has it in both testicle and something on his kineys maybe but we arent 100% sure about anything yet untill we get to see the doctor on the 6th. Im hoping that they fix it and it helps DFs sperm motility as it has helped so many couples in my situation conceive!

Maybe im just looking for a glimmer of hope on the horizen but this is really our last shot at having children together, if this doesnt work its either dont have kids, use a donor or adopt when we are older because im not old enough to adopt yet.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohmy gosh :( That's a LOT to deal with for both of you. hopefully they will find some solid answers and like you say, it is fixable!!!


----------



## Tinks85

MissZoie I am so sorry to hear that. Would they rule out ICSI? They can surgically get to the swimmers. Sorry if you have already considered this route, dont want to be patronising :dohh: just thought I would mention it incase you havent :hugs: Good luck with waiting until the 6th. Just out of interest, what is the age restriction on adopting?

Welcome jaxxy, sorry to hear what you have been through. Fx the lube will make all the difference :thumbup:

Isabel, we are classed as infertile but I will never up hope. They way I see it, and our specialist also said this, is aslong as you :sex: at the right time and there are swimmers then there is always a chance. Maybe a very little chance but its nature, you only need 1 swimmer to make it happen :thumbup:

Hi everyone PLB, Claire, Mara & everyone else, have a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tinks85 said:


> MissZoie I am so sorry to hear that. Would they rule out ICSI? They can surgically get to the swimmers. Sorry if you have already considered this route, dont want to be patronising :dohh: just thought I would mention it incase you havent :hugs: Good luck with waiting until the 6th. Just out of interest, what is the age restriction on adopting?

The only thing would work would be IVF the Ixxy one the spern would need to be injected into the egg, not the other way were they just put the sperm near the egg, sorry i get confused which on is which. I am too young to get it on the NHS you have to be 23 to get it and i would only get one go at it, We simply cant afford to pay private for it. I think it is 23 to adopt aswell but i havent spoken to anyone official just what google said so cant say 100% its 23 thats just what i read.

im only 20 (21 on the 6th) so it seems like forever to wait :(


----------



## Tinks85

Yes its ICSI (ixxy) where they inject the sperm. Thats what we are hopefully starting soon, normal IVF isn't an option for us either. It is so wrong how the NHS can judge who they think is more suitable. It would be a long wait hun but the best things are worth waiting for :winkwink: Good luck with what ever you decide :hugs:

Oh just thought, have you looked into egg sharing? You can normally get IVF for free and ICSI is about £500. When they collect your eggs you have to donate half though and if any chidren are born from them they can find you, should they wish to, when they turn 18. I know its not for everyone and you would really have to give it some thought but its an option if you really cant afford private. Thats why we have looked into it :dohh:


----------



## jaxxy

Hi ladies, thanks so much for the welcome! I was nervous to sign up and post but I'm glad I did!

So I have a quick q....just DTD (hips raised as we speak!) and we didn't need to use the lube as I was ridiculously wet after foreplay (I usually still need some help as DH is blessed)....I've also had some pains and cramps low on my left side today and have had 2 slightly elevated temps, also feeling really sick. So would you say I was O'ing today?? Sorry, I know this isn't the right place to ask but I'm a nervous newbie to the forum and charting!


----------



## Tinks85

My understanding of charting is that you ov the day before the rise, once your temp had gone up it indicates ov has happend not about to like opks. Its been awhile since I have temped myself mind. I have experience twinges a day or 2 after ov myself, if that helps. 

Sounds like you made the mot of :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Isabel209

Tinks85 said:


> MissZoie I am so sorry to hear that. Would they rule out ICSI? They can surgically get to the swimmers. Sorry if you have already considered this route, dont want to be patronising :dohh: just thought I would mention it incase you havent :hugs: Good luck with waiting until the 6th. Just out of interest, what is the age restriction on adopting?
> 
> Welcome jaxxy, sorry to hear what you have been through. Fx the lube will make all the difference :thumbup:
> 
> Isabel, we are classed as infertile but I will never up hope. They way I see it, and our specialist also said this, is aslong as you :sex: at the right time and there are swimmers then there is always a chance. Maybe a very little chance but its nature, you only need 1 swimmer to make it happen :thumbup:
> 
> Hi everyone PLB, Claire, Mara & everyone else, have a good weekend :thumbup:

i dont know if i am Babydancing in the right time as i dont know when i am ovulating... the clear blue fertility monitor is not effective - it marked i wasnt ovulating while i was (i know this becasue i also did blood tests). i dont see that stretchy fertile mucus and i dont temp as it is not practial to me.... so we babydance at random!!! CONFUSED :cry:


----------



## jaxxy

I'm just wondering cos the temps haven't been excessively elevated...out of curiosity DH and I have been temping ourselves through the day and I've been reeeally warm when he's been cold, which is unusual.


----------



## Tinks85

Isabel, our FS said to try not to worry to much about tracking ov and the best thing you can do is :sex: every other day. That way its less stess and apparently is more than enough to catch the right time :shrug: We have to do every other day anyway due to DH count, not that we really have a chance no matter when we do it :haha:

jaxxy, have you got a Fertility Friend chart? If you think you have ov'd you can input a few higher temps in for the next few days, make them up. It should then give you a red line were it thinks you have ov'd if it looks like you have.


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry also jaxxy, are you just recording your resting temp for your chart? When you first wake up and before you move? Temps after you get up are not reliable :thumbup:


----------



## jaxxy

I do, started charting a few days ago, its saying I'm in my most fertile patch due the the CM and CP but that O hasn't happened yet....I'll have a play with it now, thanks hun x


----------



## jaxxy

I'm just using resting ones for the chart, the others are just basic curiosity about how warm we are lol! DH likes to take it pre and post BD lol

ETA: just played with it and its saying I O'd Thurs on CD9....so hopefully I have a long enough LP to allow me to implant....luckily we cover the BD every day so no OV can sneak up on us! Thanks!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jaxxy it sounds like you've covered your bases. I have the same "problem" with DH :haha: hence always needing to use a lube.
Good luck hun!!!


----------



## jaxxy

Thanks PLB! Hope so, if it was Thurs its great cos DH was on holiday so managed 3 (well he had more apparently) so there should have been plenty of his fellas floating around up there!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If your interested ladies a little bit more/better explanation of the varicocele thingy a good site is https://www.varicoceles.com/


----------



## jaxxy

The SS has begun! Oh dear....:wacko:

Has anyone else had this? I'm normally a 'snug' fit for DH but tonight he said that it seemed like there was a 'no entry' sign :haha: (his words not mine) and even his finger struggled?! Would that ever be an early symptom or have I gone COMPLETELY loopy???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't had that symptom before, but I've read that other women have :D Fx'd!!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Hi all,

I have tried conceive plus this month as I have never noticed any EWCM (sorry TMI) I'm in my 2ww now so hoping it Has helped.

Good luck to all :) 

x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Juzza..and good luck!!! C+ is fantastic :D


----------



## Juzzabelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Welcome Juzza..and good luck!!! C+ is fantastic :D

Hi,

So far it seems pretty good, I will probably think it's fantastic if i get a BFP.:thumbup:

Have you ha success with C+?

x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes!! My little Abbey Rose is a C+ baby..got my bfp with first cycle on C+


----------



## Juzzabelle

Ahh that's fab Peacelovebaby, I hope I have the same luck! 
:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Juzzabelle

Thank you. :)

Ov'd Saturday just gone, 26th. 

Testing around 9th April, I am hopeful!

I had endometriosis which I had removed last July lap & dye and the gynae told me everything was normal inside and I had all blood tests to check hormones etc. OH is all normal the lack of EWCM is the only thing I can think is wrong so keeping my fingers tightly x'd that C+ helps! 

Thanks for your support! 

:)


----------



## Juzzabelle

Ps That black and White pic of your Daughter is adorable! Love the fact it's black and white with a hint of pink. :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

thank you :)

C+ can only add to your chances..def won't hurt! counting down the days till the 9th!! :D


----------



## Juzzabelle

Yeah that was my thoughts exactly!! :) 

Yep, the 9th seems like ages away!! I am feeling extemely tired hope this is a good sign! 

:D


----------



## jaxxy

Temp dropped today to 36.28 and theres a spot of blood on the bed but nothing there when I wipe....should I be excited???! I'm 6DPO


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ohhhh its sounding good for both of you!!


----------



## claire911

Ooh I had implantation bleeding so could b a good sign :thumbup:

Welcome to all the new girlies :wave:


----------



## jaxxy

I really hope so! Feel as sick as a dog and my ab feels weird, woke up early this am with the oddest twinges going all up my right side, felt a bit like when you get a static shock, but strong :wacko: also the gland at the back of my neck on the right is swollen and tender :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never had implantation bleeding but I had some spotting after sex all during the 2ww. I did feel like I had a cold right after ovulation though..had a toothache as well so my jaw and head were sore. 

I'll post my symptoms for ya, cuz I know I loved reading peoples' sx when I was ss'ing!!


Ovulation - spotting after BD. cramps and diarrhea (always normal to signal Ov).
1 DPO - temp spike. Woke with sore throat and stuffy nose. Rash-type breakout on face..grr!
2 DPO - temp still rising. Very sore throat/nose. Slight brown spotting. CM changed to creamy. Slight cramps and increased appetite (normal for me after O)
3 DPO - Very scant cm..sticky. Cramps/headache.
4 DPO - Throat still slightly sore..nose slightly stuffy. Dull cramping, so light that I think I'm imagining it. Major headache. Feeling negative about this cycle..
5 DPO - Yellow-tinged creamy cm..still not a lot like everyone mentions though. Had a dream about cheese fries and HAVE to make them. Starting to have jaw pain/tooth pain on one side. ??? A bit gassy. Breasts just starting to feel a little sore..which is normal for me, only it's a tiny bit early for this.
6 DPO - Still gassy..hungry. Annoyed and feeling like this isn't gonna be our month again. Sigh.
7 DPO - Temp dip today. Cold seems to be coming back..feel stuffy and can hear it in my voice. Kinda tired..very hungry. Increased sex drive and sore ish boobs still. Nothing out of ordinary though.
8 DPO - Temp stayed the same..kinda low ish. Disappointed cuz I want it to be a ID! Left boob is really sore...the bumps in the road killed me. Im a little excited! No food tastes good. Headache and toothache are killing me. Refuse to take anything for it though, just in case! Constipated. Are my nipples larger? Hmm. Now I'm really grasping.
9 DPO - Temp went back up a little...didn't sleep well cuz the toothache. Had a bad stomachache like with diarrhea but was constipated. Big cramps Left boob still very sore under armpit. Felt a little nauseated this morning before I ate something. Am I imagining it?? Spotting after BD tonight. Never happened before..other than the once at ovulation.
10 DPO - BAD toothache/headache. Both boobs a bit sore, not crazy but enough to tell.
11 DPO - Scant cm..some creamy. Boobs not as sore. Definitely am not pregnant. Spotting after BD again. AF starting?
12 DPO - Temp drop. Feeling pissed off at the world. Hate everyone and everything GRR GRR. Am I peeing more? Tooth pain is gone. Bought a couple tests, just because I'm an addict and couldn't wait any longer. Took one in the evening.. BFP??!! OMG. Faint but there..hyperventilation and tears.
13 DPO - FMU - another BFP! Woke DH up at 8 am to take me to do a blood test. Few hrs later, confirmed. HcG 146!


----------



## jaxxy

Ooh thanks PLB!

I had slightly yellow tinged cm last night, which then turned to watery in abundance. Am having aching and shooting pains 'down there' as well as my cramps....I'm sure nature designed our bodies to torture us! Although I can actually see me getting a :bfp: this cycle cos we bought C+ and softcups AFTER I ov'd and it'd be just about right for how our lives go! For once this time I wouldn't mind the universe taking the piss if i got my :bfp:!


----------



## claire911

Keep us posted Jaxxy :thumbup:


----------



## jaxxy

claire911 said:


> Keep us posted Jaxxy :thumbup:

Well you asked for it lol! Feel rough today, everything hurts, back, legs even my elbows! Still got a headache, still got a sore gland on the back of my neck, still feel sick. I'm in an utterly FOUL mood, even texting DH is irritating me! Also feeling paranoid and panicky and worried about everything, which as I have a long history of depression and anxiety wouldn't be too unusual except I've been doing really well for months. My temp went back up above the coverline today, but not by much. My cervix is still high and soft but DH says its open and would have thought it would be closed if I am? :wacko: Still getting weird pains in my ab, not so much cramps as an awareness of it and waves of discomfort and the odd pain. Also still getting shooting and stabbing pains in my pelvis, and still a decent amount of CM....being 7DPO I would have expected it all to start drying up now?

ETA: also my boobs aren't tender as such, feel a bit bruised round the nipple if I touch them and were uncomfortable lying on my front because of them, but they're not too bad generally other than the odd shooting/stabbing pain behind the nipple now and again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just had a peek at your chart..maybe your temp will start rising steadily now :)

The rest of your symptoms are sounding good!


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Just had a peek at your chart..maybe your temp will start rising steadily now :)
> 
> The rest of your symptoms are sounding good!

I worry about my temping because I never sleep well and doubt I ever get 3 hours straight....so I've been temping when DH gets up at 5.45am then again at 10.30am to see if theres much difference and they tend to be more or less the same :wacko:

Thanks for looking at my chart!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It is hard when you're not sleeping well..it at least gives you a good idea though. As long as you're paying attention to your cm as well, then FF is probably accurate. From what you've got so far..I agree with FF too :)


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It is hard when you're not sleeping well..it at least gives you a good idea though. As long as you're paying attention to your cm as well, then FF is probably accurate. From what you've got so far..I agree with FF too :)

Phew thanks! I kept thinking I might not have Ov'd but then kept thinking that the CP and CM both seemed to support it so FX! Is it weird that while I still so want the :bfp: I'm gutted we won't get to see if the C+ would have worked if we do? LOL!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Well fx'd anyways! You can always use C+ for the next one ;) 

I noticed that our C+ feels a bit sticky now. Maybe cuz its over a year old :haha:


----------



## jaxxy

Yeah that could be it! I like it, nicer than other lubes we've used anyway!

Next one....well DH wants 3 and my mum says he should have em then!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

3 is a great number :D I want like 6..but DH is already hesitant about #3!


----------



## jaxxy

I'm an only child so think I'd like more than one, money and space permitting! DH has twins running in his family but I don't and I'm given to believe its down to the mother's history....cos twins would save time!! Think as I'm 32 in Sept we may be pushing it for a few kids mind, especially if we struggle to conceive everytime


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hear ya. It always comes down to money and space, unfortunately. Sucks that our lives have to depend so much on that! Life will happen as it's meant to. I am absolutely happy with my 2 and won't be greedy if DH says we're done (well maybe a lil lol) but I truly hope you all get your firsts very soon!!! And 2nd and 3rds if that's mean to be!


----------



## jaxxy

I'm sure you'll talk him round! Thats what womanly wiles are for! 

We only have a small two bedroom house and we don't have much money yet....but I'm sure we'll get there. Bad time to be trying to start a family in this country though....not the best government for it!


----------



## jaxxy

Something else I've just noticed....my skin is usually quite bad round my chin and on my chest and was really bad since AF last cycle, but its been calming down over the last 2 days....apart from 2 new spot on my lipline, little whitehead ones :wacko: and my skin is soooooo soft. Always thought your skin got worse if you were pregnant :sad1:


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies...ive missed you girls. been crazy here. finally hit 32 weeks tomorrow. 8 more weeks till we meet kailyn jade! braxton hicks have started and are STRONG...how is everyone doing??? i feel like i have been away for forever!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ashley 32 weeks :O are you sure lol  doesnt seem 5 mins since you got your bfp!!!


----------



## Ashley09

omg i know right? but now it seems the last 8 weeks are taking forever...l0l


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG you're nearly 32 weeks??!! Like Zoie says..I remember you just got your bfp like a week ago :haha:

That's awesome..I bet you can't wait :D :D :D


----------



## jaxxy

For some reason I think I'm out :cry: just don't feel it and symptoms arent't as strong, especially emotionally....I don't feel as anxious or as worried :wacko: oh well at least we'll get to see if the C+ works!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You don't know that! i felt the same..was positive I was out for the month. And I've read that MANY women have nearly zero symptoms and get a bfp


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You don't know that! i felt the same..was positive I was out for the month. And I've read that MANY women have nearly zero symptoms and get a bfp

I felt like I had symptoms til I woke up this morning though :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sometimes they disappear..sometimes you dont feel anything at all..you just never know :hugs:


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Sometimes they disappear..sometimes you dont feel anything at all..you just never know :hugs:

I really hope so! Its almost like my body gives me symptoms during the 2ww so I have something to obsess over!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yes..we look at every single feeling and twinge sooo closely!


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol yes..we look at every single feeling and twinge sooo closely!

I was halfway convinced that my sore left elbow was a symptom yesterday! Mother Nature wants us loopy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL! Hey sore joints can be a symptom ;) but so can no symptoms! some women have less symptoms on their bfp cycle than bfns!


----------



## jaxxy

Oh its all too confusing! On the plus side DH is as loopy as me now! Asking whether something is a good sign or not and checking CM and CP every few hours lol!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hehe when are you testing??


----------



## jaxxy

I'm not sure....part of me really wants to be good and wait til AF is late to minimise the disappointment! But I'm already feeling the POAS itch! I only have IC that are accurate the day AF is due, a slightly more expensive AF due one and 2 CB digis and can't afford more or a FRER at the moment so may really try to be strong and wait! Only problem is my cycle runs from 22 to 26 days, with most around 24/25 days.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I know it's soooooooooo hard to wait. I could never wait if I knew there was a chance lol.


----------



## jaxxy

I think my mind is trying to prepare me for disappointment in making me feel I'm out....so maybe it will help me hold off on testing!


----------



## jaxxy

GIRLS!!!!!!

I got a MAJORLY faint line on an IC type test (actually from £ shop :haha:) but then BFN on a Boots (the non early ones) so DH (who is currently swinging between between Tigger on speed and crying when he thinks of the birth!) is going to get more later so trying not to get excited yet!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eeeek!!! Pic?? :D

Hope it's your :bfp: hun


----------



## jaxxy

I couldn't get a good pic and it seems to have faded now....is that normal??? It came up really quickly and I'm 10DPO so dunno what to expect :wacko: I looked at some pics of other strip tests at 10DPO and they looked exactly the same so I'm confused! I'm failing miserably to rein my DH's excitement in!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It could fade as it dries, yes. Aww he's happy, bless him! Fx'd for yall


----------



## jaxxy

Thanks hun! AF isn't due til 7th at the earliest.....scared she'll come!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GL Jaxxy hope its your BFP! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've had a talk with the witch..she'll be staying away from you for 9 months! :D


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I've had a talk with the witch..she'll be staying away from you for 9 months! :D

Yay thanks!! I'm panicking now cos I'm convincing myself it was an evap and DH isn't back with the tests! I have 2 CBD but know theyre not great for early results and can't look again at colour/thickness etc cos its disappeared (which also scares me!) arrrrrgh why does everything have to be so complicated and stressful lol!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, digis aren't very good for really early..try to save em a few more days....just use the cheapies for now lol


----------



## jaxxy

When would be classed as not early? I've only charted for one cycle but seems like I'll have a 13-16 LP so if I wait for last day period is due I'll be pretty late....should I just try every morning and hope???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Acctually you would be suprised how early digis can pick up pregnancy just recently one lady on here got her BFP at 7/8dpo on a digi also another lady got her BFP at 10dpo on a digi!

but personally i always wait untill the morning AF is due :) x


----------



## jaxxy

I caved and did the digi....not pregnant :cry: knew all week I wouldn't be so can't understand why I let myself and DH get excited :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: your not out untill the witch shows!! :hugs: Do another test with FMU!!! in a few days xxxxxxx


----------



## jaxxy

Thanks hun :hugs: I kept this mornings FMU til DH gets back with the tests (apparently there are loads of possibly pregnant women round here this weekend as no tests in 3 Asdas!) but I'm really starting to believe it was an evap :cry:


----------



## jaxxy

Took another of the same test and although there was a line it was ridiculously faint, much fainter than the first, so I'm thinking I'm not :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're not out hun :hugs: not yet!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know of women with stark white bfn's at 14, 15, even 16 dpo..then go on to get their bfp!


----------



## jaxxy

Thanks hun, just had a feeling I wasn't and the other tests have confirmed it to me. The excitement was great for a while but now the disappointment/remaining hope is killing me. Don't know how long I can do this :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: Sorry huni, Im afraid it doesnt get any easier :( How long have you been TTC? :hugs: x


----------



## jaxxy

Not that long at all in the grand scheme of things, just since end of August 2010, but its getting to me now so doubt I can do much longer


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hugs: hang in there hun..it will all be worth it xx


----------



## Peta297

Hi everyone
Hope you don't mind if I join in. I have been ttc since January 2011. I had a miscarriage at seven weeks on dec 15th :( I'm 42 years old and have a 14 year old son. I decided to try preseed after reading some of the results from this thread. Well guess what! It worked !!!! 1st try. I got my BFP this morning. I'm so over the moon &#58389; I'm a little worried due to my previous miscarriage and my age but fingers crossed that it all works out ok. Thank you all for this thread, if I hadn't stumbled on it I may still be trying xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Peta, that's wonderful!! Congrats!! So sorry for your loss...hope this is your sticky sticky bean xx


----------



## jaxxy

Peta297 said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope you don't mind if I join in. I have been ttc since January 2011. I had a miscarriage at seven weeks on dec 15th :( I'm 42 years old and have a 14 year old son. I decided to try preseed after reading some of the results from this thread. Well guess what! It worked !!!! 1st try. I got my BFP this morning. I'm so over the moon &#58389; I'm a little worried due to my previous miscarriage and my age but fingers crossed that it all works out ok. Thank you all for this thread, if I hadn't stumbled on it I may still be trying xxx

Congrats Peta!!! H&H 9 months!!

Well I took another dip test this morning and there was the faintest of faint lines, no way it would show up on my camera phone, but I could see it faintly without glasses on....so thinking it must just be the antibody strip becoming visible (although I did one last week of the same make and didn't see anything, but I prob wasn't looking as closely cos I knew it would be way too early) and its another :bfn: :cry: wasn't going to test early this month cos its more disappointing but decided I might as well when I felt sick yesterday :nope:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

sorry Jax :hugs: You're still not out till the witch shows!


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> sorry Jax :hugs: You're still not out till the witch shows!

I know....got I hate that bloody witch! I'm confusing myself totally by looking at pics of IC from similar DPOs that look like mine....dunno if I should see the antibody strip or not!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wish I could help..I don't know much about IC's as I've never used em.


----------



## jaxxy

First time this cycle for me too, trying to save money but that may have been a mistake lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I miss testing!!! I bought tests from the store each time..but only like 2 per cycle..blah lol. Sucks when you're a POAS addict. I keep looking back at those pics even now.

Really hope you get a definite answer soon! And hey, if it isn't this cycle for some reason, you still have C+ to try..its magic, I tell ya!!


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I miss testing!!! I bought tests from the store each time..but only like 2 per cycle..blah lol. Sucks when you're a POAS addict. I keep looking back at those pics even now.
> 
> Really hope you get a definite answer soon! And hey, if it isn't this cycle for some reason, you still have C+ to try..its magic, I tell ya!!

Hahaha I know! I'm actually excited to see if it works! Have had test runs of C+ and softcups after Ov this time and think they seem good in theory!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah definitely :D


----------



## jaxxy

Ok now I'm REALLY confused :wacko: DH POAS when he got home to see if any line would show up so that we'd know then that it was the antibody strip we were seeing and theres nothing, not even a hint :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooooh exciting!! :D


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ooooh exciting!! :D

Soooo want it to be a BFP! All I could see on his, if I REALLY squinted, was a vague shadow/indent thing where the line would be, but no actual line if that makes sense? Mine have been so faint they're barely visible but they ARE just visible....I think.......but I keep doubting myself lol!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It could be..fx'd it gets stronger if so..then there's no questioning!


----------



## jaxxy

Knowing me I'd question til I had the baby in my arms!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It is hard to believe till you see them


----------



## Ashley09

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> OMG you're nearly 32 weeks??!! Like Zoie says..I remember you just got your bfp like a week ago :haha:
> 
> That's awesome..I bet you can't wait :D :D :D

yea i hit 33 this week...on the 29th ill be 36! it so does! i just cant believe it either! i cant believe in alittle over a month she will be here! i so cant wait. i started to get contractions and that made me so EXCITED...l0l...only i could be excited about that! she is ready to go already in place for labor...l0l...

i hope everyone is having luck with the conceive plus and preseed! i suggest this stuff to EVERYONE now...


----------



## Ashley09

jaxxy said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I miss testing!!! I bought tests from the store each time..but only like 2 per cycle..blah lol. Sucks when you're a POAS addict. I keep looking back at those pics even now.
> 
> Really hope you get a definite answer soon! And hey, if it isn't this cycle for some reason, you still have C+ to try..its magic, I tell ya!!
> 
> Hahaha I know! I'm actually excited to see if it works! Have had test runs of C+ and softcups after Ov this time and think they seem good in theory!Click to expand...

i wish you luck :) it took me FOREVER to show up on a test....i was almost 3 months preggo before i found out...C+ is amazing!!! i really hope you get that :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## claire911

Ashley, you cant be 32 weeks!!!!!! OMG :haha:

Congrats Peta :thumbup:

Jaxxy how are you doing today? :)


----------



## Ashley09

i know...it so doesnt feel it.. but i am definitely hitting the im ready stage!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jaxxyyyyy?? where are you


----------



## jaxxy

I'm here! Was sulking and trying not to think about it!

Well after 3 faint positives and 3 negatives last Sunday and Monday I chucked a strop and refused to think about it! I caved last night but still a BFN but I'm on 16DPO and day 25 and no sign of AF yet so I'm a tad confused! :wacko:


----------



## claire911

Hang in there Jaxxy :hugs: The month I got my :bfp: I felt so completely out!!!


----------



## claire911

How are Tinks and Juzzabelle doing? :)


----------



## Juzzabelle

Hi, 
The :witch: got me today! Think I am going to try EPO next month and Conceive + if needed! 

:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Jaxxy..well you're still not out then. Hang in there :hugs:

Juzza, sorry she got ya! I hope you get those 2 beautiful lines very soon tho! :hug:


----------



## jaxxy

End of day 26 and still no :witch: I was wrong too, I have a 22-26 day cycle....not gone past 26 days since I started counting back in Sept....tomorrow I'll officially be late for the first time in 7 months and 18dpo :wacko:


----------



## jaxxy

still no :witch: I've fiddled with my chart as I'm beginning to wonder if I did Ov on day 9, and the amended chart has day 15 as Ov so I may only be 13dpo...but no idea really. If I did Ov on day 15 I had a temp dip 10 days later on Saturday so I'd only be 3 days past implantation which could explain the negatives? I just don't know!


----------



## claire911

:hugs: Juzzabelle :(

Hmmm curious Jaxxy :wacko: I was never sure of my dates so when I tested the day my period was due it was a very faint positive, then it got darker.....I think I tested up till about 8 weeks preggers :blush: Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Interesting! fx'd for you!


----------



## jaxxy

The interesting thing is that if I did Ov on CD 15 I was using the C+ and softcups then so if its a BFP I'll be another C+ success! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yes!!! The magic lube :D


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol yes!!! The magic lube :D

It really bloody would be magic if I was pregnant after 8 months of trying after using the lube a grand total of twice around Ov! :haha:

oh ETA...had a beta done today...doc said it sounds like I may well be pregnant after hearing that DH poas and we saw nothing....but I'm still convinced otherwise! Supposed to get results tomorrow....but I'm 100% sure it will be negative despite the symptoms and lack of AF!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GL Jaxxy i hope your betas come back positive! :)

My Df has the results of his ultrasound today and he has a cyst on his right testicle and Varicocele in his left. He is waiting for an appointment for a sergical consultant to see if he is having an Embolization or the full operation he would prefer the embolization as it has a higher sucess rater for fertility issues and its less abrasive! I hope its all done and dusted by my next ovulation date! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ohh fx'd for you both!!!


----------



## jaxxy

xMissxZoiex said:


> GL Jaxxy i hope your betas come back positive! :)
> 
> My Df has the results of his ultrasound today and he has a cyst on his right testicle and Varicocele in his left. He is waiting for an appointment for a sergical consultant to see if he is having an Embolization or the full operation he would prefer the embolization as it has a higher sucess rater for fertility issues and its less abrasive! I hope its all done and dusted by my next ovulation date! x

FX'd!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

When do you get results, Jaxxy?? I'm so impatient :haha:


----------



## jaxxy

I was meant to get them today after 2pm but they aren't back yet :cry:

BUT....

I was so fed up and torturing myself that I decided to take my last test with pm pee and I have a line! Its torturously faint but its there! It vaguely shows up on pics but you have to be squinting lol! Took the test apart and its there and pink! So should I be excited??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hugs: zoie xx

Jaxxyyyyy!! You are pregnant :D


----------



## jaxxy

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> :hugs: zoie xx
> 
> Jaxxyyyyy!! You are pregnant :D

I'm still not convinced! Don't think I will be til I get a good strong line! I'll be 4 days late tomorrow so was kind of expecting a decent one by now! I'll get a pic of line up later....I can see it and DH can see it without zooming or enlarging but whether anyone else can is another matter!

But YAY!!!! So glad you think I am!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GL Jaxxy, when will you be getting the results?


----------



## jaxxy

Well considering it should have been today they're saying it'll be tomorrow....just better be or they'll be in serious trouble!


----------



## nevertogether

i've been back and forth on here girls. how is everyone doing? just wanted to wish you luck jaxxy because i've been following your journey! :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will be looking for updates tomorrow then :D GL! x


----------



## jaxxy

I seem to be bleeding :cry: not much, nothing on underwear, was just a small streak of red blood and some light pink watery cm when I wiped. DH checked my cp and its medium and he says open (but there was hardly any blood on his finger afterwards...sorry tmi) :cry: I'm not getting any pain at all though. He's devastated and I've been trying to reassure him that it might have been caused by sex, or hormones or the myriad other things it could be, but deep down I think its a MC :cry:


----------



## claire911

Oh Jaxxy fingers crossed it isn't an MC :( How are u now?

Nevertogether - how's things with you :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

jaxxy - keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

claire - things are doing well. gearing up to see DH in ten days so i'm pretty stoked :) hoping i ovulate CD16/17 time frame because he arrives on CD16, but i had an HSG in february so who knows what my cycle will be up to! just keeping my fingers crossed. might try out some pre-seed again and soft cups though.


----------



## jaxxy

Thanks girls....really glad you get to see your DH soon never, I've followed your story on here too and have been rooting for you.

Theres more blood this morning. Only a tiny bit has filtered onto the pad but there is a lot of bright red and some tiny clots when I wipe. Still no pain really, just a very faint ache thats similar to what I felt when AF was due this time. Last time I had a suspected MC the blood was gushing and was everywhere so this is very different. Will phone docs for results and tell em I'm bleeding, then I'll stay in bed and see if that helps (know it doesn't but I'll try it). Was begging the baby to stick and hold on last night so guess I've decided I was pg huh? Least if its happened its further along than I've ever got and shows that we can conceive and implant. Just have to hope that one will eventually stick.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jaxxy :hugs: i'm so sorry hun


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry Jaxxy :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Any news, girls?


----------



## claire911

Ah :hugs: Jaxxy :(

How is everyone? Tinks, where are you????

PLB how's the lovely Abbey Rose? Max finally has a tooth come through :thumbup:


----------



## mmcheek1

i just started taking the preeseed i dont exactly know how to use it shoot i can even read an ovulation stick. so we are BD every night guessing it may be pos but, i used once the entire applicator full then i used less the other times the goal is for him to noy slide out. i am new hi you guys


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome mmcheek! Yeah, most girls say the full applicator is wayyy too much..you will find what works best for you :)
Have you thought about taking your temp to watch for ovulation?

Claire, Abbey is doing great! No teeth yet, but they're close cuz she's grizzly and chewing nonstop...though she could do that for a while lol.

I might have some big news....I dunno...details are in my journal..I'm so confused!


----------



## mmcheek1

i am on clomid so they test me every day 21 so i have been able to tell i havent conconceived by my low progestrone levels. i monitor with ovulation kits but i am really bad at taking them i never know what i am looking at so i would probably be worse at temping. i usually buy yhe happy faced ones by clear blue easy but this month i went with cheapie online ones, dumb mistake. if i dont conceive this minth there is always next month. i am really](*,)cause i maybe, maybe got a pos opk 2 days ago but have not had ovulation cramps yet. alll other months i barely o'd on 50mg but got cramps and this month on 100mg not any pains. i have been:sex: and using preeseed and soft cups so add me to the we shall see. i am cd 7 and cycle day 11


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hear ya..all that charting business can be confusing..but it's really not TOO hard once you learn about it. :) I know that the OPK strips, the test line MUST be exactly as dark as the control in order to count it as a positive. I've never used em, but that's just what I've picked up from listening to the girls on here.

It's cool that you get your blood drawn though..that helps! And just bd every couple of days, so you'll be sure not to miss that eggy!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## lovingmom2

I used conceive plus last month and got my BFP on April 8th!!! 

Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awesome!!! Another C+ victory :happydance: Congrats :D H&H 9 months xx


----------



## lovingmom2

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Awesome!!! Another C+ victory :happydance: Congrats :D H&H 9 months xx

Your baby girls are so cute!!!


Meaning your 11 year old too! One of my babies is 18 and she is still my baby!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, I call her my baby all the time. Thank you :hugs:

How you feeling, symptom-wise? we love symptom spotting here lol


----------



## mmcheek1

hello preesers this is my first month taking the preeseed i am combo'in with soft cups. i have a positive ovulation strip strip yesterday at 2am and i started cramping lightly at 8a.m but also a 100mg clomid girl


----------



## Ashley09

hey girls havent been by in a while...5 weeks left and im going crazy....l0l...starting to get some pre-labor signs....i think...
PLB- how are the girls doing???? and omg are you expecting again????
claire- how is max doing? i see he has a tooth coming in? they are getting to big to quick :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I am :blush: it was a total shock, still is! lol

Omg 5 weeks!!!! It's gonna flyyy


----------



## Ashley09

l0l...i bet...congrats tho...maybe you can get a little boy this time :) i saw it and i was like omg yay....
it doesnt feel like it l0l....ive been so moody which i havent been at all this whole pregnancy....poor hubby...l0l


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww you're just ready to see your lil bundle! Do you have a birthing plan?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG PLB!! baby number 3! Congratulations! You must be over the moon. I was close in age with my twin brothers who are 1 & Half years older than me and we were like triplets It was great lol!

AFM im on CD2 :( I was expecting it this month!, My Cycles have gone back to 28 day instead of 32 which i am chuffed to bits about :D My DF is having his sergical consultation on thursday and hopefully the op the following day! I could be in with a chance this cycle!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks so much :hugs: I am totally shocked but very happy :D

Aww sorry she got you..Ohhh exciting to get back to regular cycles and DF's surgery! Fx'd this is it then :D Please keep us updated!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will do :) I just have to pray that it works!, Its our last option! x


----------



## mmcheek1

well just finished my o time and now the wait game


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh fingers crossed :D any symptoms yet? :haha:


----------



## claire911

Ashley - yes Max has a tooth at last :happydance:

PLB congrats again poppet :) I'm still deliberating if I could cope with a puppy and Max :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you!

lol..I was wanting another, but not so soon! Everything is meant to be though..and I'm very happy!!


----------



## mmcheek1

no symptoms yet i did have a severe headache yesterday lingering on to today tht mkes Easter pleasant but i will be disiplined this month i will not test untill i get my progestrone levels and only if they r high lol. i said it and now i will have to believe myself lol


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies i started usin the preseed this cycle i o quite early cd11 so i thought as i got the green light on ff we would use it to try it out i only used 3grams is that right as my partner said he couldnt really tell hehehe fx we catch that eggy :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I could never resist testing..lol

Good luck hun xx


----------



## mmcheek1

so ladies whats the earliest sign possible just wanna know what to look for but remember i am a clomid girl and as of now only cd15


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My earliest sign was sore boobs but only under the arm..and a BIG headache!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

clairmichael said:


> hey ladies i started usin the preseed this cycle i o quite early cd11 so i thought as i got the green light on ff we would use it to try it out i only used 3grams is that right as my partner said he couldnt really tell hehehe fx we catch that eggy :)

Good luck!!!


----------



## mmcheek1

holy moly no sore boobs but let me just say how my head feels like its going to explode. i am pos its just a reaction to the clomid and it concerns me tht its a bad side effect. i am only like 3dpo so no way its a symptom. so just a little worried


----------



## mmcheek1

cd 16


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- yea we do having a birthing plan and yes i am so ready! we are now just sitting here waiting on her!
i had no sore boobs when i found out! i was peeing like crazy tho...had to do it every 10-15 minutes it was insane...normally my boobs hurt after i ovulate and right b4 my period but not that time :) 
good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Ashley09

PLB- yea we do having a birthing plan and yes i am so ready! we are now just sitting here waiting on her!
i had no sore boobs when i found out! i was peeing like crazy tho...had to do it every 10-15 minutes it was insane...normally my boobs hurt after i ovulate and right b4 my period but not that time :) 
good luck to you ladies!


----------



## mmcheek1

ya its to bad my dear hubby's birthday is this week and not nxt so when did you test


----------



## Ashley09

mmcheek1 said:


> ya its to bad my dear hubby's birthday is this week and not nxt so when did you test

i tested the day my period was due and i tested for that week and nothing...i was 10 weeks pregnant b4 my test showed up at the doctors...i hope this is it for you....this is my first and if i could bless everyone with a baby who tries as hard as some of these women i would give every one of them one...i ALWAYS recommend C+ now...l0l


----------



## mmcheek1

so has anyone ever heard of anyone getting a pos opk after 10dpo. i peed on a ovulation stick today at day 21 becuz my nipples were sore and i am now a poas addict lol not really but i did test this morning and it was pos as the urine ran over it. fast and dark. i have beeen ill with head cold, have had some nausea. i took a hpt and it was neg though whatcha think guys


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don;t know enough about opk's as hpts...but I know lots of girls on here do that...perhaps post your question in the TTC or TWW forum?? Good luck! Fx'd :D


----------



## youngwife20

Hi all :) I am using preseed! and I have just started using it! im 20 and my husband is 24 good luck all :) I am in my 4rth cycle of trying


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi, this is our first cycle ttc #2 and we used conceive+. Seemed quite good although if I don't get my BFP this month I might invest in a syringe to get it where it needs to go more effectively!

:dust: to all


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

welcome, girls!! good luck! :D Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

Peace love baby- hey congrats on your babys :) were any of them concieved on preeseed?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes..my 6 month old is a C+ baby! It's wonderful stuff!!


----------



## youngwife20

Aww thats great wow, 6 months old and pregnant again thats a great age gap! thats what me and hubby are hoping to do! have the first then very soon after get pregnant with number 2! im feeling very positive this month! so hope this preseed works!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This lil bundle was a total surprise..but VERY welcomed and we're so happy :D

I wish you all the luck! Keep us posted..I love staying up with all you girlies


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks peace il keep you posted! hopefuly bfp this month :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I all, I know I'm really behind, doubt I'll be able to catch up on 230 pages....so I think I'll start from this point! 
I'm 26 and have been TTC for 6 months. (only 4 cycles though in that time, I have long cycles thanks to PCOS). I have bought some Preseed and will be using it this month. Hope it works!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Grey!! Fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## claire911

youngwife20 said:


> Peace love baby- hey congrats on your babys :) were any of them concieved on preeseed?

:wave: Max is a pre seed :baby: :happydance:

Good luck to all the newbies!


----------



## claire911

:haha: greygirl there is alot of pages now!!!!


----------



## claire911

How r u doing PLB?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

claire911 said:


> How r u doing PLB?

I'm doing great!! Other than MS here n there, I'm so very happy :D

this one is a KY baby :haha:


----------



## claire911

:haha: KY baby!!!! Shud do a thread on that ;) MS sucks!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How is Max? God I love those cheeks!!!


----------



## xck30

good morning
wish luck to all of us...

I'd like to order pre-seed multi use... or c+
could you tell me how many I have to order?
One tube of pre-seed is enough... for how many uses?
thnx
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Im not sure how many uses but I had only 1 tube of C+ and it would have lasted months..I only used it one month though!

I say just buy 1 of whichever you want to try, and see how it goes from there.


----------



## xck30

xxx
thank you...
I hope to use it a month too....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you only need it then too :D Fx'd..keep us posted! Order some today! lol


----------



## claire911

Max is good thanku poppet. He's got 2 teeth now!!!!

I just had one tube of pre seed, got :bfp: on the 4th month of trying :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow 1 teeth..so cute! Abbey still has none..but shes been showing teething signs for ages now. Poor baby. Today she has a slight temp :( I hate it!


----------



## lotsakellz

We used conceive+ and it's our first month ttc#2. Got a faint BFP this morning. Def think the conceive+ helped as I've had quite scant cm. 

Sending lots of baby dust for more BFP's.


----------



## claire911

Oooh keep us posted on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## youngwife20

Lostskels- congrats :) Im still waiting for my bfp lol been using pressee d every single time we bd this month!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!!! I love tests lol. I keep doing it :blush:


----------



## lotsakellz

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Congrats!!!! I love tests lol. I keep doing it :blush:

Lol! Me too, just bought 2 more from boots and have another tesco cheapie at home plus a cb digital which I'm saving... But knowing me I'll do them all tomorrow just to make sure as I still can't believe it!?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Wow 1 teeth..so cute! Abbey still has none..but shes been showing teething signs for ages now. Poor baby. Today she has a slight temp :( I hate it!

I meant 2 teeth...1 teeth :rofl:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello ladies.Congrats for the Bfps..just wanted to stop in and Wish you ladies a Happy Mothers Day..and good luck to those of us still trying


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww was wondering how you were doing! :hugs:


----------



## xck30

lotsakellz https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/awie84/CONGRATS.gif have a nice pregnancy:cloud9:

gilrs
I've just received the pre-ssed and the c+ and 50 Ovulation Tests

questions now:
1. after I have no more applicators... what can I do?
2. we have problem with the sperm (oligo-astheno-teratospermia)
is any girl here which has semen problem but BFP after using lubricants?

thanks again
I'd like to inform you soon my BFP :kiss:


----------



## juliapage

Hi, we're trying preseed for the first time this month. Very exited! Do you have to re-apply more if you bd again half an hour after the first time?


----------



## GreyGirl

Does anyone else have trouble knowing when/how to use the preseed? I read on the instructions to use it 15mins before, can it be right before? I don't want to put it in and then hubbie not want to have sex - it's likely to happen. I can never guarantee he'll want it :( 
I'm hoping it helps us conceive, but I don't want to get anything wrong!

How are you all doing? :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I would think it's still just fine to use it right before..I would too. Who plans 15 mins ahead!? lol

xck, I don't have any advice for you really..not sure what that is about the spermmies. Hope you get answers though! Try asking in one of the TTC forums, you may find someone with some experience. GL xx

Hi Julia and welcome! I say reapply..just cuz too much couldn't hurt :D 

...well AFM, had a scare this morning. What a day it's been! Had a little brown spotting so went to the doc and he did an early scan. We saw 2 heartbeats!!


----------



## claire911

We used Preseed and just used it when we wanted to. I didn't worry too much about the 15mins.

:haha: PLB your news made me smile today....we def won't be bump buddies this time ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:haha: Claire..hey never say never..I thought I was protected too lol


----------



## claire911

:haha: don't you start!!! Think my DH would like to crack on with :baby: Rosie ;)

Vrainoire how are u doing?

Tinks where are you?!

Maratobe how's your bump doing?

:flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh woah PLB Twins Congrats!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks hun!!

Oh man I am SO sick tonight. Def not complaining..just sayin! This is gonna be insane lol


----------



## claire911

Happy 7 weeks PLB! Hope your not still :sick:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks hun! I'm feeling so much better today..just hoping it will last!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mmcheek1

just thought i would share i used pre-seed and soft cups this last month and i am now 6 weeks preggers. good luck ladies. i believe they work


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awesome!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

wow twins huh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Indeed! :shock:

They are making me sooo sick right now too!


----------



## shareema

Just to say I'm back for ttc baby number 2, after my beautiful girl. Did not use preseed the first cycle to check how much cm I was producing by myself(not much apparently!) So I'm gonna use the preseed cycle 2. Hopefully it'll bring me as much luck as the first time last year.
PLB(congrats:flower: btw) and Claire 911: it's funny to read you again as we all had our babies within weeks of each other lol...
And this to all:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome back :D and good luck!!! Your little girl is beautiful xx


----------



## mmcheek1

make sure you try the soft cups. i just went to the doc cuz of shortness of breathe nd they did a EKG said i have to get an u/s by a cardiologist the EKG revealed an enlarged left ventricle 6 weeks preggers so a little worried i have always been an athlete i am 32 now but in my 20's i lived on diet pills. i guess vanity catches up


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh no..I hope everythings ok hun :( Is it something they can fix?


----------



## mmcheek1

ya mee too not ready to stress about it yet


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats PLB :happydance: and twins :happydance: Twins are fab, I am a twin and the relationship between us is amazing :thumbup:

Just thought I would update you ladies. We have an appointment with the IVF consultant on the 23rd June and we are hopefully signing consent forms and will be given a times scale for starting :huh: I am very excited but also nervous.

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh Tinks..that's great news!!!! Not far away :D So exciting :happydance:
Please keep us posted xx

Thank you..I'm so nervous lol.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations to all who have their bfp. I have just bought my first lot of conceive plus. Hoping it will only be needed for 1 cycle. Been ttc since jan Baby dust to all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck! C+ is great :D


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks PLB, I will do.

I bet you are nervous, you will sure have your hands full. It will all be worth it though hun :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I know I am extremely lucky!! Just wish I could pass on some luck to you wonderful ladies xx


----------



## claire911

Tinks! Great news poppet :) You must keep us posted.

How are you feeling PLB? I still can't believe you are having twins :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm feeling like a train hit me lol. But I'm still happy :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well I think I am out this cycle. Of all weeks to get flu, got it in my fertile week and not been up for DTD (not that I think my DH would have come near me!).

Tinks - Great news. Hope things go well and you get you BFP.

PLB - Hope you not feeling too bad - however the outcome will be worth all the sickness

Has anyone got anymore positive news to share?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hoping..that sucks!!! Stupid flu :( Best of luck next cycle..are you without any chance at all?

I'm feeling better! It's only bad in the late evenings..but I can handle it..it will be worth it for sure!! I can't wait till the 1st


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ladies HELP ME!! LOL

Af is 5 days late :/ I had a negative CB digi this morning and a neg FRER yesterday

FRER

Spoiler
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/5750602822_1751d440b5.jpg

The longest cycle ive ever had in my LIFE is 32 days but for god knows how long they have been 28 days.... Today is CD33 :/

I keep going Dizzy but my boobs arnt sore at all & I have indegestion like CRAZY! :wacko:

Should i just keep testing untill i get AF?


----------



## Hopingitwill

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aww hoping..that sucks!!! Stupid flu :( Best of luck next cycle..are you without any chance at all?
> 
> I'm feeling better! It's only bad in the late evenings..but I can handle it..it will be worth it for sure!! I can't wait till the 1st

Just had the nearest to a positive opk I have had. Now just need to persuade dh that snot and coughing is an attractive look!:blush:


----------



## Hopingitwill

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ladies HELP ME!! LOL
> 
> Af is 5 days late :/ I had a negative CB digi this morning and a neg FRER yesterday
> 
> 
> Should i just keep testing untill i get AF?

Maybe give it a few days? Did you test with fmu? If not perhaps try again with it. If you are concerned book an appointment with your doctor. Hopefully he can give you a blood test especially as this has never happened to you. Flood luck. Fx and lots of baby dust for you. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun, Its driving me mad not knowing, i would rather if im not preg to just get AF now lol


----------



## Hopingitwill

Tmi question warning- call me stupid but just tried conceive plus. How does it work? Put some on him before( to try and get him in the mood and disguise why we were using it ( take pressure off) and me before dtd but dried up and went sticky before he actually got inside me. It seems a bit of a passion killer when oh is aroused and ready to stop halfway to reapply. Any ideas of best way to use it? Think I got positive opk so would appretiate quick answers for later on! Sorry for tmi!


----------



## nautegesocks

Hopingitwill said:


> Tmi question warning- call me stupid but just tried conceive plus. How does it work? Put some on him before( to try and get him in the mood and disguise why we were using it ( take pressure off) and me before dtd but dried up and went sticky before he actually got inside me. It seems a bit of a passion killer when oh is aroused and ready to stop halfway to reapply. Any ideas of best way to use it? Think I got positive opk so would appretiate quick answers for later on! Sorry for tmi!


we do that but put an extra dollop on him right before hes about to enter too (tmi sorry :blush: ) as for taking the pressure off we use it everytime wether im oving or not so its just habbit for him now i just secretly use more when i am oving lol good luck realy hope it works :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopingitwill said:


> Tmi question warning- call me stupid but just tried conceive plus. How does it work? Put some on him before( to try and get him in the mood and disguise why we were using it ( take pressure off) and me before dtd but dried up and went sticky before he actually got inside me. It seems a bit of a passion killer when oh is aroused and ready to stop halfway to reapply. Any ideas of best way to use it? Think I got positive opk so would appretiate quick answers for later on! Sorry for tmi!

We did like nautegesocks said...put lots of it on OH just before he enters and I also put some inside myself (sorry!) with my fingers just before as well..managed to do it quickly so we didn't lose the passion lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ladies HELP ME!! LOL
> 
> Af is 5 days late :/ I had a negative CB digi this morning and a neg FRER yesterday
> 
> FRER
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/5750602822_1751d440b5.jpg
> 
> The longest cycle ive ever had in my LIFE is 32 days but for god knows how long they have been 28 days.... Today is CD33 :/
> 
> I keep going Dizzy but my boobs arnt sore at all & I have indegestion like CRAZY! :wacko:
> 
> Should i just keep testing untill i get AF?

Oh exciting! Maybe you're just a late bloomer and it'll take a while to show up? I would keep testing, but I'm a total addict lol.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks for feedback Pleb a bd socks. I put some on me before dtd and as I didn't want to stop halfway once deed gad been done. Will try your methods tonight! I think I had my positive opk yesterday as negative today. Hence planning on getting some more bedding in! Do you know if Concorde plus messes with your opk kit. Tmi warning as trying to chary cm and is difficult to tell what is conceive, what is dh and what is cm so sort of relying on opk. Not getting my hopes up to much though as feel with having gad the flu could have missed my window. Going to try and not symptom spot or poas for next couple of weeks !


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no AF today and no sign of her either :/ Oh Geez i hope im just a late bloomer!


----------



## nautegesocks

Hopingitwill said:


> Thanks for feedback Pleb a bd socks. I put some on me before dtd and as I didn't want to stop halfway once deed gad been done. Will try your methods tonight! I think I had my positive opk yesterday as negative today. Hence planning on getting some more bedding in! Do you know if Concorde plus messes with your opk kit. Tmi warning as trying to chary cm and is difficult to tell what is conceive, what is dh and what is cm so sort of relying on opk. Not getting my hopes up to much though as feel with having gad the flu could have missed my window. Going to try and not symptom spot or poas for next couple of weeks !


good luck trying out the methods :) i dnt think it will mess with your opk :shrug: i find it realy hard to check cm too cant realy tell the difference main reson i brought concive plus in the first place to help me out so if it wasnt fertile cm the con+ will make it more furtile it always seems the same to me :blush:


----------



## Mrs.Felton

I was wondering the same thing. If preseed affects the opk and having no idea what's me or preseed the next day cus I find it to still bewet in the a.m if I used it at night.


----------



## GreyGirl

I didn't manage to use the preeseed at all this cycle...sex is never planned as I have to wait for opportunity. If I put it in and then tried and it didn't happen, I've have wasted it all :(


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hopingitwill said:


> Thanks for feedback Pleb a bd socks. I put some on me before dtd and as I didn't want to stop halfway once deed gad been done. Will try your methods tonight! I think I had my positive opk yesterday as negative today. Hence planning on getting some more bedding in! Do you know if Concorde plus messes with your opk kit. Tmi warning as trying to chary cm and is difficult to tell what is conceive, what is dh and what is cm so sort of relying on opk. Not getting my hopes up to much though as feel with having gad the flu could have missed my window. Going to try and not symptom spot or poas for next couple of weeks !




Mrs.Felton said:


> I was wondering the same thing. If preseed affects the opk and having no idea what's me or preseed the next day cus I find it to still bewet in the a.m if I used it at night.

Ditto- do confusing this ttc malarky!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Bump


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi hoping..how are you?


----------



## Hopingitwill

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi hoping..how are you?

Not too bad in tww and trying desperately not to symptom sPot but hopping to feed off others good news on these threads! How you feeling?:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no AF / BFP :cry: 13days late I wonna know :brat:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Zoie :( It's the worst not knowing!!!! Hope something shows up very soon :hugs:

Hoping, I'm doing alright..had my scan today ..it was lovely seeing those 2 lil jellybeans! They are healthy and growing so far. 1 inch long lol.


----------



## caz & bob

got my concieve plus today will be using it with my soft cups wooooppp x x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good luck!!! Let us know how it goes..and if you have any questions..feel free :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aww Zoie :( It's the worst not knowing!!!! Hope something shows up very soon :hugs:
> 
> Hoping, I'm doing alright..had my scan today ..it was lovely seeing those 2 lil jellybeans! They are healthy and growing so far. 1 inch long lol.

Ah fantastic! You must be so excited! How farxalong are you now?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

9+2 today..and measuring exactly that

Tho I feel huge lol


----------



## caz & bob

well we used it it was great i think its better than preseed feels more sticky x x x


----------



## shareema

Hiya I've been using preseed again this cycle, opk's aren't working for me this time around so I have to rely on cm to pinpoint o day, don't do temps as I have irregular hours. So I really pray God at this stage. How is everybody anyway?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My C+ has expired...so I'm using it for my AngelSounds doppler :haha:

Shareema..as long as you BD during fertile cm days, you should be covered..even if you aren't for sure when you O. fx'd!


----------



## shareema

Funny after posting I decided to check opk's and had + on cheap strip and cb digi. So it's really a matter of testing very often when nearing o'day, tested 3 times today before getting +. We bd this afternoon already will again late tonight and tomorrow obviously. I did not have this much confusion the first time around lol... It's really true, every child comes with a different story...:lol:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Great!!! Catch that eggy :D Ooh I'm excited for you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck Shareema! :D


----------



## Hopingitwill

3 days to go before testing/af however dont think was my month. Only symptom had really is sore nipples and that is not as bad as it was. Getting pre period temple spot too ( get it every month). Looks like it will be cycle 6 next month. Have bought cbfm too


----------



## caz & bob

i love my concieve plus its brill oh loves it to i think its better than preseed x x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

3 days...yay hoping!! Fingers crossed for you hun. remember, sometimes women have zero symptoms, or even exact pre-AF feelings...so you're not out yet :hugs:

Caz, glad you like C+! Fx'd for this cycle xx

I'm gonna be gone for a week or so..so I'll check in as soon as I'm back to see some bfp's :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no af for me


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Zoie is pregnant!!! :happydance: (saw the avatar first thing lol)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations Mrs Zoiex. H&H 9 months!
Hows things peacelovebaby? I am still AF'less (due tues just gone) and BFP'less so completely in limbo and fed up. Just phoned doctors and they wont do a blood test just said for me to drop off urine (FMU) and they will test - well that is no different to what I am doing now!! Anywaqy will see what happens over next week or so. if nothing and doctor not anymore helpful am going to change!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's not over! Fx'd for you hun


----------



## nevertogether

congrats zoie!!!!!!!! been waiting to see your BFP for a while now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Not going to test for a couple of days and hope I am a late bloomer or see if af shows up in the meantime!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hi Ladies!

I used Preseed for the first time today [got my +OPK on CD15 Hooray]

I LOVED it! I can't believe we hadn't tried it before. It worked so much nicer than KY [we had the KY warming] it was smoother and it didn't feel sticky afterwards at all. I'm so excited. I hope it makes the difference we need to get a BFP this cycle!


----------



## Kimbre

hoping to try this this cycle. really getting tired of not seeing that BFP. saw alot of sucess with preseed. does anyone know if i can just get it at a store? or do i have to wait for it from the internet?


----------



## stuckinoki

Kimbre said:


> hoping to try this this cycle. really getting tired of not seeing that BFP. saw alot of sucess with preseed. does anyone know if i can just get it at a store? or do i have to wait for it from the internet?

I'm overseas so I can only get it online; but if it's any consolation Amazon ships ridiculously quick :D I got mine in 3 days.


----------



## nevertogether

stuck - where are you at overseas, if you are allowed to say? i'm stationed in germany.


----------



## stuckinoki

nevertogether said:


> stuck - where are you at overseas, if you are allowed to say? i'm stationed in germany.

We're in Okinawa, Japan. My OH and I work on Camp Schwab :mrgreen:


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that is awesome. i hear about a lot of people that want to go to japan!


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh Gosh! I can't wait to go back to the states; everything is so expensive here :(


----------



## nevertogether

oh i know, i can't wait either! the euro is OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## stuckinoki

It's so expensive in town too! Like 2,000¥ for a cantaloupe [$26.00] and all of the vegetables and fruits at the commissary go bad within 3 days of putting them in the fridge. It's really frustrating to live here.

We live up in the middle of nowhere too; so it's only once a week I get to drive down to the base with a grocery store on it.

I guess I can't complain too much; we live alone in the middle of nowhere and our house is literally right on top of the ocean [you can throw rocks in it from our porch] and the water is the most awesome turquoise color I've ever seen...Japan has it's perks but there are lots of little annoyances living overseas.

How's Germany. My DH was talking about wanting to go there next [but we'll probably go back to Cherry Point so he can fly again. lol]


----------



## nevertogether

26.00 for a canteloupe! geez. i hear you on the fruit and vegetables going bad. i'm so used to buying them in the states and they stay good for a while. here, i buy them, and i turn around and they are bad by the time i'm back from the commissary! plus there is the ecoli break out in germany right now so not that much stuff is actually available.

germany isn't bad, but it is very expensive.. you are used to that by now i'm sure. our post is a dump too. everything closes by 7pm, closed on mondays, and most of us aren't even off work by 7pm. our post is closing and moving next year so they are pretty much leaving us with nothing now. not to mention i live 20 minutes from where i work. we aren't allowed to live off post either :( not unless you're an officer. but, other than that LOL it's grand. the travelling experience is GREAT! i've been to greece and luxembourg already and we have trips to london, amsterdam, spain, portugal, and prague coming up so i can't complain :0)


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Can i join? :wave:

I have tryed conceive + once but my OH didnt like it very much and it was really messy so i didnt like it neither but iv just baught some pre seed so going to try that out next month :happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi Girls,
5 days late for af now and yet again another BFN!!! At the point where I just want AF to show up so i can get onto the next cycle!!! Anyone else in a similar situation!


----------



## dodgegirl

Kimbre said:


> hoping to try this this cycle. really getting tired of not seeing that BFP. saw alot of sucess with preseed. does anyone know if i can just get it at a store? or do i have to wait for it from the internet?

I bought some for this month's insem. I found mine at walgreens.


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

How are you? It&#8217;s been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516; 

I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:

-	hot flashes
-	thirst
-	continous headache
-	sore gums
-	tender boobs


I am 23dpo today. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?


----------



## youngwife20

HEYY ALL I GOT MY BFP!!! i think i used preesed twice this cycle :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations youngwife. H&H 9 months. 

Am now 11 days late for af and got bfn off doctors urine test. Fed up!


----------



## youngwife20

thank you!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

they should do a blood test bfp didnt show on docs urine just blood test


----------



## Hopingitwill

I tried to get a blood test. Doctor refused it and won't do it. Says I have to wait 3 months of no periods until they start investigations! Am fuming!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Youngwife- how far were you when you got blood test. Where you late?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't believe they wont give you a blood test!!!!? Can you perhaps go to another doctor or clinic? That's ridiculous..you are the patient, you should get to say what you want done! ARGH 

Hope you get answers soon. You could still be pregnant!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks pcb- don't think it'smy month. Worrying I am just going to skip af this month. If I did am assuming I won't ovulate this month either do two months out the window. Am going to look into getting a new doctor!


----------



## youngwife20

Hoping no I wasn't late I was 3 weeks 3 days or so. That was because I went into hospital when I didn't know I was pregnant with cramps and it was a cyst that was bleeding in my stomach realy bad tht caused the cramps. There realy uptight about blood tests in normal circomstances but I always go to the gp demanding a blood test lol if I can't wait to find out if I'm preggers or not if u say" I'd like to do a check up to check my hormone levels or thyroid or anything then when they agree say oh and while were at it can I check if I'm pregnant :)


----------



## youngwife20

I agree you should get a new doctor . I think he just is in a bad mood!!

I wasn't late my af wasn't due for about 4 days from the day I found out. Just so I can see the 2 lines I decided to test with a preg test about 9pm evening pee and it showed pos about when my period was. 2days late :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks young wife. I did try the hormone approach nut he said to wait 3 months. Really pleased for you. Fx we all get ours soon!


----------



## youngwife20

Hoping - thank u :) and fingers crossed for u . 3months is a long time to me.. Maybe another doc will be abit more flexible on how long before they allow blood test x


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies sorry i didnt get on here and announce her birth...but she was born may 11th. i was in labor from monday till wed. she was born at 12:22pm. she was two weeks early and weighed 7lbs 9oz. she is now 9lbs 5 oz at last weeks appointment...labor wasnt easy but wasnt bad..i ended up taking the epi 5 hrs b4 she was born..which was a bad idea bc it knocked my blood pressure down so much it affected her..if i knew it was going to do that i would have never have risked it...the ended up inducing me bc i was dehydrated on night but my blood pressure was so high that they kept me and ran some test and those test showed i had mild preeclampsia...so they ended up taking her.. it was definitely a wonderful experience and i am so totally grateful to you ladies for the help and so thankful that i was able to conceive after a year and half of trying.....how is everyone doing?
heres a pic of the day she was born...ill have to upload one later of her now. she has changed so much so quick.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03083.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ashley, she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! What is her name?


----------



## caz & bob

conceive plus didnt help me this month got af yesterday it was 1st month using it but i will be using it again this month x x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sorry hun...it's gonna happen! all the best for this cycle xx


----------



## youngwife20

Aww congrats ashely she is adorable!! Weldone!


----------



## claire911

Hello girls

Not been on here for ages :cry: Good to see you all. Congrats YoungMum :thumbup: I'll have to update the stats :)

And congrats Ashley!!!!! That has flown by. what's her name?

PLB how are u and those twins? :)

Hoping - best of luck to you. Keep us updated.

Caz - better luck next month. I was month two on Preseed :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi Ashley- she is beautiful.
PLB? how you doing?
Claire - thanks I am now on day 49 of normally a 32 day and no sign of AF and still BFN! 16 days late is so unfair....


----------



## Kimbre

congrats Ashley!

I used pre seed for the second time this cycle=) we like it.

and used soft cups. FX i get my BFP finally.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, Kimbre!

Wow hoping..thats late! But hey..you're still in with a chance. Wonder what's going on with that body of yours. Fx'd its a lil beanie hiding in there!!

Hiya Claire xx

I'm doing ok sorta..been having horrible tooth/head pain. I have a dental appt tomorrow, so hoping that will take care of it. It's soooo bad!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

hey PLB - Hope you get your tooth/head sorted.
Have ruled out a beeanie now as think the chances of BFP showing up this late is not really possible (30 DPO roughly). Just want to move onto next cycle!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've heard of crazier happening...Even Ashley was very late before hers showed up if I remember correctly! I think she even had to go to the dr to get it confirmed cuz the tests weren't working. 

Hope I got that right lol.

But fx'd for you xx

Ty.. My teeth are sooo painful when I'm pregnant..I guess this time it's double pain.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey Ashley - can you confirm and provide more info on plb post?


----------



## jellybeanbaby

This my first post ever and as well my first time using preseed as well as mucinex, i'm 6 dpo and will testing this weekend(maybe earlier than that). This is only my husband and I second month ttcing and hoping it's the last


----------



## claire911

Good luck jellybean :)

Hopingitwill......any news?

PLB yuck to tooth pain, bet u don't make as much fuss as Max has about his teeth ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I dunno, Claire..i've done my share of crying over this! lol. I got it pulled and it's still hurting nearly a week later :( Such a wimp.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

I took a test today (am i crazy) at 7 or 8 dpo and it's negative. i think i see a line but i think that is just wishful thinking will test again on friday.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Still very very early..but I'd be doing the same if I were you lol. You're not out yet hun :hugs: Keep us posted tomorrow!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

will do peacelovebaby


----------



## jellybeanbaby

9 dpo(according to ff) and still bfn, i'm going to try and hold out til my period is late which would 4 or 5 days


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

9 dpo is still early!!! Lots of women don't even see a hint of a line till 12 or 13..or much later. Fx'd xx


----------



## Katie_Mommy

Hi, My name is Katie and I'm 20...I know, I'm young but my boyfriend and I have been together for five years, in December we bought a house and now we both have very good jobs and we're ready. This is our first baby and I really want to conceive. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls, not been on for a while as been away! I am now officially 24 days late. don't have a clue what is going on. Am going to make an appointment for doctors. No symptoms of bfp or af. Got a kind call of nurse yesterday ( sarcasm) to inform me the test I took 10ish days ago was negative 
Anyway congratulations to all the bfp's and babydust to all those starting a new cycle!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi, Katie and welcome to the group. You can try out these lubes (Preseed or Conceive Plus) if you normally use lube or don't have lots of egg white cm around ovulation time...they are sperm friendly and lots of us swear by em! We have proof that they work :D

Otherwise, start keeping track of your cycle..try to learn when you most likely ovulate. If you want to dig deep, you can track your temperature and all that. There's lots of info on this forum to help you out. Just ask away! And good luck xx

Hopingitwill, wow still no answers! So sorry you're having to deal with this...I hope you get some kind of answer soon. Maybe theres a babah in there hiding!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey plb- very doubtful as it would make me 8 weeks and tested again this morning (first time in a week and still BFN!! Fed up if I am honest!!! Booking appointment for doctors for next week ans will not leave until i get some answers!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh! Good luck then!!!! Let us know what happens. :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies!! its been awhile but i'm getting back into the ttc festivities!lol i'm waiting to try as of now..i just wanted see how u all were doing


----------



## jellybeanbaby

12-13dpo cd 34(which i am use to 33 days) and still BFN:cry: so i think i am out this month and waiting for the my evil:witch:to come over stay her welcome. this is only my second month but yet i feel like quitting(i'm not good with patience) so i guess the preseed or mucinex didn't work for me this month and if i am going to try next month i will still use it again


----------



## Vrainoire

omg i have really been mia!! lol I just realized that PLB has twins on the way CONGRATS!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL thank you :hugs:

So glad to have you back hun :D

Aww Jelly, I'm sorry hun..you're not out yet tho! It took me 3 cycles with Abbey..it's still very soon! You will get there..I definitely know how frustrating it is xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Let's see what doctor says. I am now 29 days late. Got doctors tonight.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

does anyone know about charting, i just started charting last month and i'm 14 dpo or 13 i don't know but it was very cold in the morning when i woke up at 5am(temp was 97.7 still above my coverline) i got up and turned the air off and went back to sleep got up at 10am and it was 98.2 i don't know which one to go with. i know you temp drops when you when af is about to show so if i still have a chance or not


----------



## jellybeanbaby

well nevermind about that question:witch: is here i just went to the bathroom and bam it hit me like a bag of bricks:cry:. preseed didn't work for me. first cycle with preseed second month ttcing. i don't know if we would be trying this month. the funny thing about this month i ovulate around my husband birthday and i ovulate around my bday next month


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

sorry to hear she got you, hun..good luck next cycle xx

Hopingitwill, good luck today! Let us know what happens.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> sorry to hear she got you, hun..good luck next cycle xx
> 
> Hopingitwill, good luck today! Let us know what happens.

thank you, i'm still sticking with the preseed


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good deal!!! It's gonna work :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well doctor has finally agreed that what is going on with my body is odd and is referring me for an ultrasound to check everything. Fx for me!


----------



## claire911

Jelly took me two cycles with Preseed, my 4th tlc.

Good luck Hoping!

Vrainoire yaaaay welcome back :)


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
thought i would stop by and see how everyone is doing :)
:dust::dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

good luck, hoping!!!


----------



## Ashley09

hey girls sorry just getting back...her name is kailyn jade...i know it is all going by so quick..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful name hun xx


----------



## heathermg

hey girls 
i have just bought some conceive plus whilst out shopping!
didnt go out with the intention of buying it but thought why not give it a go!
this will be my 2nd month ttc and im hoping this will be my month as i would find out around my wedding day!! :-D

hope there are a few success stories from using conceive plus!
i was going to try preseed but they dont sell that in the shops. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lots of success with both of these lubes!

Good luck hun :) I got my bfp with my first cycle using C+ ;)


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls

i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..

can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It could be an infection from the procedure maybe?

Perhaps call your dr and ask him..whoever did the Lap. Hope it's not, but better to be safe. xx


----------



## Isabel209

i hope its not something dangerous...i really got a bad feeling... i emailed my doc.. hope i get a reply soon..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Even if it's an infection, i doubt that it's dangerous. It's easily treatable :) All the best. xx :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Isabel, when I had a hycosy done they did warn me there is a chance of infection and to monitor CM/discharg. Dont think its anything to worry about though, you may just need antibiotics.

GL x


----------



## Isabel209

Tinks85 said:


> Hi Isabel, when I had a hycosy done they did warn me there is a chance of infection and to monitor CM/discharg. Dont think its anything to worry about though, you may just need antibiotics.
> 
> GL x

thanks dear.. but i already had antibiotics...augmentine.. i started them just right after the operation and finished them.. i just hope that nothing new developed.. like something not related to the operation... i know that this sounds crazy but i am tooo sensible that i worry about everything... :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

I dont blame you hun, its so hard not to get worked up over every little thing. Try not to worry too much. I am sure your Dr will email back soon :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Keep us posted hun. Maybe you need a different antibiotic..sometimes a certain type doesn't work.


----------



## Isabel209

yes true... i am so tired.... cant have a break from these things... thanks for all your understandings xxx


----------



## shareema

Hello girls got my:bfp::bfp:. I prayed so much and I used preseed and softcups...


----------



## claire911

:happydance: :wohoo: congrats poppet :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Hi ladies.. can I join ??

I just ordered pre-seed in a effort to help us conceive # 2 on our own..
We used IUI to conceive our first..
We have minor fertility issues ( I have only one tube, DH has a low end of normal count and our ages.. I'm 39 DH is 42)
We are hoping to conceive on our own this time but I am thinking about talking to my DR about clomid..
But I want to try pre-seed first.. you never know !!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Shareema! xx


----------



## maratobe

shareema said:


> Hello girls got my:bfp::bfp:. I prayed so much and I used preseed and softcups...

congrats sweety!! :happydance:


----------



## claire911

Future_numan of course u can join us :wave: more the merrier :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, Future..good luck with the magic lube! Glad you're giving it a try. Keep us posted!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

hey ladies back again with second cycle with using preseed. third month trying. i didn't actually tired this month i got really discourage and only bd 2 times during the fertility window and only used the preseed once. i'm 8 dpo and not even symptom tracking but i''m not having any symptoms i had for the last two month and i am having new symptoms that i didn't have the last two months(it's hard not to notice). this month is different i already set myself up for af, i'm not even testing until af is late(which should be here the 8th).


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh maybe you caught without even realizing then :) Good luck hun xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey jelly- stay positive. My friend only bedded once in the cycle she fell pregnant so it can happen. Congrats sharemma- h&h 9 months
Afm- I think I am on day17 of a new cycle. Had a bleed after 3 months of nothing but only lasted 1 day and was nit like a normal period. Am now using cbfm and smileys and am registering as high. Now waiting to see if I get peak. Am planning on using conceive + now that an getting peak but not going to stress and symptom spot as not got a clue how my cycles are currently working. Am also off for a ulteasound this thurs fx everything comes back ok. 
Plb- how's the twins? Are they kicking yet? X


----------



## BabyDreamz...

Greetings to All...
This is our first cycle trying Preseed. Today was "O-Day" so we will see what happens. :thumbup: My question is do you use it everytime you BD, or alternate, sometimes you do, sometimes you don't??? I figured it can't hurt, as everything else has failed.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's still very possible! I only bd once in the month I concieved!

Hoping, I'm doing alright. They're starting to move a lot more now..it's so amazing!!!

Really hope your ultrasound is fine. That bleed sounds strange. Sounds like the beginning of one of those crazy stories where they find a baby in there!


----------



## claire911

Good luck ladies :thumbup: 

I really must update the stats with shareema's :bfp: Someone remind me! Haven't missed anyone else have I?!


----------



## future_numan

Well ladies we used pre-seed last night for the first time and all I have to say is LOVE..

On top of the benifits of helping with fertility.. it was just an awsome lubracant.
It didn't become sticky and we only used just a little bit ( maybe the size of a dime)

This stuff is wonderful and gives me lots of hope !!!

O isn't due for another six days.. we were just using it to try it out !!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

well 13 dpo and have not tested(to scared) temp is still high(98.4) last month was my first time bbt temping and my temp dropped before af all the way in the 97's and went lower on af. i don't want to get my hopes up but i also been cramping since 10 dpo(that never before). af is due tomorrow so i will test if my temp stays up.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Good luck jellybean. 
Thanks fir support plb - got my first peak on cbfm todayxxx


----------



## future_numan

I am prayer for you Jelly.. when do you plan on testing ??

Lots of dust to you Hope..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eeeek can't wait till you test :D GL and keep us posted xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

When you testing jelly?


----------



## jellybeanbaby

i'm not testing unless af doesn't show tomorrow. so if temp is still high tomorrow i'm going to go get a test


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wishing you the best today..hope she stays far away xx


----------



## jellybeanbaby

af is here:(


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry jelly- gl for next month.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Sorry Jelly :hugs: It's gonna happen!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

well i am having one of the most strangest cycles i ever had in my life. 13dpo i was spotting so i assumed it was my period coming than later that night nothing(temp was still high 98.2) than 14dpo temp drop to 97.9(still above the coverline) and still spotting like brown discharge. i woke up this morning temp is 98.5 and no spotting(as of now) i'm so confused. i know i should test but i'm just to scared of a bfn. i'm tell my husband to by a cheap $test today


----------



## future_numan

I am so sorry, Jelly !


----------



## jellybeanbaby

future_numan said:


> I am so sorry, Jelly !

thank you...its like i'm so scared to see these result my husband says wait til my birthday(the 16th)and if no period and temps still up than test. that is way to long. so far no spotting today but who knows. this sucks. the thing that is crazy to is that i still have pregnancy symptoms


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies,can i join u,i have used preseed this cycle,n m 4 dpo today


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh Jelly..test test!!! :) GL hun

Welcome, pink mum. :D


----------



## pink mum

thanx peace love baby,i might b too late but congrats,i love twins,u r lucky,i wish u all the best


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks so much! I am definitely VERY lucky..I never take it for granted :)

I wish you all the best..hope this is your lucky cycle! xx


----------



## pink mum

thanx plb,i hope i get my bfp this cycle


----------



## jellybeanbaby

pink mum said:


> hi ladies,can i join u,i have used preseed this cycle,n m 4 dpo today

good luck this cycle much:dust:


----------



## pink mum

thanx jellybean,u all r so sweet:)


----------



## jellybeanbaby

it is 3 30 in the morning and i can't go back to sleep. i took my temp 98.6(although early it's high) so i test and got a...:bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! i'm in shock i had to stare at the test for about 30 mins just to make sure that's how you read a test... it's amazing because i only bd two times this cycle


----------



## xMissxZoiex

congratulations JellyBean!!x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations jelly h&h nine months. Have you any pictures of test for us poas addicts!


----------



## pink mum

wow,congratulation jelly bean,happy an healthy 9 months


----------



## jellybeanbaby

thanks everyone here is my pregnancy test for those who wanna see
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Congrats :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance: So very happy for you! :)


----------



## claire911

:wohoo: jelly!!!!!! Congrats poppet :)

I really MUST update the stats.....remind me PLB :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Claire...update the front page ;) haha


----------



## claire911

Done it :wohoo: 

Hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay Good girl :D


----------



## Tinks85

Just dropping in to say hi girls. I still think about you all.

Wish my name could be on the first page :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't wait till you're there Tinks! And you will be :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just re-read the first 30 or so pages of this thread..aww :cloud9: good memories. I must be extra sentimental lately haha.

Sending all of you ladies TONS of babydust!!!


----------



## heathermg

I came off bcp at the beginning of june and had my first true af at the beginning of July. 
Bd'd every other day and then every day around O. 
We used conceive plus maybe 5-6 times and just found out im 5 weeks pregnant! 
Dont know of conceive plus is the reason but im glad we used it!


----------



## claire911

Ah Tinks, how r u? U must keep in touch :hugs:

PLB I know, I thought the same last night when I updated. Mad isn't it :) 

Congrats Heather :happydance: Thanks for dropping in :)


----------



## Tinks85

I am ok thanks. Ups and downs, you know.

We are just in the process of banking :spermy: and then we should be able to start our first cycle.

I Will keep in touch.

Cant beleive how fast the time has gone since this thread was started.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

heathermg said:


> I came off bcp at the beginning of june and had my first true af at the beginning of July.
> Bd'd every other day and then every day around O.
> We used conceive plus maybe 5-6 times and just found out im 5 weeks pregnant!
> Dont know of conceive plus is the reason but im glad we used it!

congrats hope you have a healthy nine months


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're pregnant!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats hun xx


----------



## Isabel209

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You're pregnant!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats hun xx

i am still not convinced... i had a faulty test one time but had a different brand... clear blue are quite reliable so i hope that it is not a joke this time!!! i ll let you know xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Please do :D I loooove tests! lol


----------



## claire911

I'd say preggers too but let us know ;)


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats Isabel :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Isabel209

thanks ladies.. i just tried another test but of same brand.... and it is still a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it... but i still have period symptoms.. it feels like it is coming very soon.... is it normal to feel like that? got cramps ecc


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

it is VERY normal to feel that way..I felt the same with each of mine as well. Tons of women do and they worry the same as you.

Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!! Very happy for you. Happy and very healthy 9 months. Keep in touch :D


----------



## Isabel209

thank you so much peace love baby.... i really hope it sticks. will keep you posted XXX


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Isabel! x


----------



## Hopingitwill

heathermg said:


> I came off bcp at the beginning of june and had my first true af at the beginning of July.
> Bd'd every other day and then every day around O.
> We used conceive plus maybe 5-6 times and just found out im 5 weeks pregnant!
> Dont know of conceive plus is the reason but im glad we used it!

Congratulations Heather _ H&H 9 months!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Isabel209 said:


> thanks ladies.. i just tried another test but of same brand.... and it is still a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it... but i still have period symptoms.. it feels like it is coming very soon.... is it normal to feel like that? got cramps ecc

Congratulations - H&H 9 months. Enjoy not having af for a few months and havin g a valid and good reason for the symptoms!!!!


----------



## supernoodles

Hi lovely ladies. Please can I join? This is our first cycle using preseed. Fingerd crossed. CD8 so a little while til O day.. Congrats on all the bfps x


----------



## Louise12

I've got Conceive Plus - only tried it a couple of times. At the moment, I'm on 8 dpo, so you never know :)


----------



## claire911

Welcome ladies :wave: Let us know how u get on :)


----------



## Coley1974

Just found this thread... 



jellybeanbaby said:


> it's amazing because i only bd two times this cycle

This gives me hope... because we were only able to bd two times this cycle as well due to DH throwing his back out.

Both times we used Preseed, so hopefully that increases our odds.


----------



## Sarz86

Hi All,

Can I join this thread plz? Ordered some pre seed today should be here tomorrow. This is month 2 ttc! Due to ovulate on 23rd so plenty of days to try with it


----------



## jellybeanbaby

Coley1974 said:


> Just found this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeanbaby said:
> 
> 
> it's amazing because i only bd two times this cycle
> 
> This gives me hope... because we were only able to bd two times this cycle as well due to DH throwing his back out.
> 
> Both times we used Preseed, so hopefully that increases our odds.Click to expand...

well i wanna send you lots and lots of baby dust:dust::dust:


----------



## Coley1974

And I will happily take every last speck of it!!! :)

Had some crampy type things today, I've been gassy as all get out and my bbs have developed a bit of tenderness today. They started getting sore at 8 dpo last cycle, so it may not mean a dang thing... but here's hopin'!!!


----------



## Hugsys

Just got my preseed today! Its awesome! Will keep you girls posted on progress! :hugs:


----------



## Coley1974

Hope it brings you your BFP!!


----------



## littlbabywish

We have been using conceive+ this month! I'm on CD43 but had a BFN last week ](*,). Still no sign of AF though. Whether it's worked or not we still find it quite enjoyable. Will keep you posted if there is any progress!


----------



## Coley1974

Just puked up my dinner.

That is all. :haha:


----------



## jellybeanbaby

Coley1974 said:


> Just puked up my dinner.
> 
> That is all. :haha:

you know i think that will be the only time i would love to puke is during ttcing time:thumbup:. hope that's a good sign


----------



## Coley1974

I know, right? 

At the time as my head was hanging in the bowl waiting for it to come up, I kept saying "Oh no..." over and over! 

Normally I'd be unhappy about hurling... but I was actually kinda excited afterwards! 

How screwed up am I?!?! LOL!!!:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

were going to try preseed and softcup this cycle fx it will get us are bfp x x x


----------



## jellybeanbaby

Coley1974 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> At the time as my head was hanging in the bowl waiting for it to come up, I kept saying "Oh no..." over and over!
> 
> Normally I'd be unhappy about hurling... but I was actually kinda excited afterwards!
> 
> How screwed up am I?!?! LOL!!!:dohh:

when ttcing i was always looking for that as a pregnancy sign because i wasn't a person who threw up and i thought if i got sick then i would HAVE to be pregnant but in this 2ww i never got sick and i was very doubtful about getting my bfp. boy how i wish i never wanted that because now entering my 7th week it seems i can't stop throwing up(lol). and you know i'll take all the pain because the outcome is so worth it.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

caz & bob said:


> were going to try preseed and softcup this cycle fx it will get us are bfp x x x


good luck


----------



## Coley1974

Well, I'm 11dpo today. Temp ticked down, but it's probably not enough to be bad. 98.42 yesterday and 98.40 today...

Cervix is still low and really soft, cm is still lotiony & there's a good bit of it, bit of gas, dull low abdomen cramps and bbs are still really sore. 

I want this _so _*BAD *and am _so _tired of waiting!!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

coley when do you plan on testing?


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls we can all do it this month goodluck :dust::dust: x x x


----------



## Coley1974

Not sure... I've only got one Answer test in the house. 

My LP is usually 12-13 days, so even though I _could_ get a + at 11dpo... I dunno. 

Think I'll wait it out a bit longer... I never see anything but BFN's anyway. :(


----------



## Coley1974

I cried last night whilst emptying the dishwasher. Felt so horribly sad. DH came in to help and asked if I was ok. I asked if I could have a hug and he said "Of course" I started bawling and told him I was just so sad. I told him that I knew AF was going to come soon and it made me sad even though I knew this cycle was a super long shot, how nothing ever means anything for me, how hard it was watching my friend rub her belly and go on and on about her pg symptoms/problems... 

He held me tight as I apologized and said I knew I was being stupid. He reassured me that I wasn't and that I had nothing to apologize for. I took a deep breath and he kissed me on the tip of my nose. 

We finished watching the 2nd half of Return of The King and then went to bed. I had a bunch of really bizarre dreams. I have had the most restless sleep the past week with odd dreams that usually involve me crying because of someone else's BFP or some example of how barren I am.

Temp is 98.41 today. If I'm being honest, I actually expected it to be lower even though I felt like I was sweltering when I woke up and the sheet on my side of the bed was damp with sweat. Cervix is still low and soft, bbs still sore, bit of cramping, no bleeding yet... although it's surely just a matter of time. The tissue is clean when I wipe, but the faintest bit of pink shows when I wipe my finger on the tissue after checking my cervix. 

Last month's LP was 13 days, so she may not come until Tuesday or Wednesday. Feeling pretty damn blue right now.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

hey coley it actually sounds promising because my temps usually dropped a day before af comes and it was 97.9(still above the coverline) so i thought i was out for sure because i started spotting. but the next day temp went back up(i still wasn't didn't believe it because i was still spotting) then the next day temp was still up so i test and got my positive. your symptoms sounds good. i hope they are all good things.:hugs:


----------



## Coley1974

Bless your heart! You're like... the only person on this whole website who has said anything encouraging to me all morning! :hugs:

I got so depressed, I logged off because I got tired of talking to myself and not making myself feel any better! 

So thanks for that!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coley1974

Because I'm a complete and total freak, I just checked my cervix again when I peed. It's still low and mushy soft, and now there's no more pink. I felt kinda dry last night, but now it's back to lotiony... :shrug:

I'm hesitant to think it means anything just because I swear to God, I can't take it anymore!! :brat: :haha:


----------



## jellybeanbaby

Coley1974 said:


> Because I'm a complete and total freak, I just checked my cervix again when I peed. It's still low and mushy soft, and now there's no more pink. I felt kinda dry last night, but now it's back to lotiony... :shrug:
> 
> I'm hesitant to think it means anything just because I swear to God, I can't take it anymore!! :brat: :haha:

:hug: i can totally understand ttcing is kind of a hard journey when you see yourself getting bfn, than family and friends are getting bfp(not ttcing). it's crazy how your cycle sounds just like mine i had a dry spell before my positive as well as it felt swollen inside(sorry tmi). if your temp is high tomorrow that has to be a good sign. i am crossing my fingers and toes for you.


----------



## Coley1974

I swear I gassed out our local Target! I just kept farting and *LOUDLY!!* I kept apologizing to DH as he teased that he was gonna leave me there! The first one was so loud he thought someone knocked something off a shelf!! :haha:

When I felt one coming, I *did *try to go into an empty aisle! I should earn points for that, right?! :haha:


----------



## jellybeanbaby

well don't know how to take my morning. but i had some light pink discharge today. as of right now it stopped. no bad cramps(yet) but it is still freaking me out. i try to make an appointment yesterday so i can start the progress of prenatal care but no one was ever available. don't know what any of it means but i need to see someone today because it's getting me nervous.


----------



## claire911

Got my fingers crossed Coley :hugs:

Jelly - I was 7 weeks when I had a bleed. Was totally convinced that it was all over as I had cramps too. DH rung doc and she saw me the same day, I had a scan 2 days later and there was Moo's teeny tiny heartbeat :) Some ladies do bleed poppet so don't fret too much but do get it checked out :thumbup: I think mine was Moo settling in for the 41 weeks ;)


----------



## Coley1974

Well... my temp has done the unthinkable today. It has gone... *UP!* 

I'm terrified and feel like I could burst into tears. I'm so afraid to think that it could be a good sign. I'm entirely too freaked out and scared to test. Hell I was afraid to go pee for the first time because I swore there would be red when I wiped. 

I'm just so afraid that my body is playing yet another cruel joke on me... It likes to do that every now and again, don'tcha know. Lure me into a false sense of security and then BAM! :witch: I call myself trying to outsmart her... A "You won't fool me this time!" kinda thing.

Another restless night's sleep full of dreams. Although this time I was spared dreams about *ME *! :haha: I dreamed I was a guest at a Gordon Ramsay restaurant... like I knew him and we were chatting and all. I'm totally sure that's because we watched Hell's Kitchen last night. I do remember tasting these scalloped potatoes in the dream and they were like *HEAVEN*! The creamiest things you'll ever want to put in your mouth! 

Then I woke to temp, did a :shock:, and rolled back over. When DH got out of the shower, he told me he thinks I have a parasite because I was on fire and sweaty all night in my sleep. I tried reminding him that I *should *be hot right now...

Me: I am kinda in a progesterone surge.
DH: But does it last for a week?
Me: Uh... yeah. Like, two! (You'd think we hadn't been doing this for 30 months!)
DH: Well, I've lived with you for 12 years and you've never been like this before. I swear if you were to get out of the bed, there'd be a yellow outline of your body on the sheet.
Me: Well, if it makes you feel better... if I poo today, I'll be sure to take a look at it before I flush. 

The funny thing is... if this *is *our cycle, he might've just given me the greatest idea for how to give him the news!

Me: Remember how you said you thought I had a parasite?
DH: Yeah...
Me: Well, I went to the bathroom today and discovered you were right. (hand him the pee stick) :haha:

That would be hysterical! Not the most mushy way to do it like the "bun" in the oven or a big brother/sister t-shirt on your dog or anything, but it _would _be funny!

After he left for work, I wound up passing back out and dreamed that Cinder (our 12 year old Border Collie) shat *ALL OVER* the apt! It was literally like a mine field that I had to tip toe through just to get something to clean it up. And in perfect dream fashion, I'm using the tiniest cup in the world to hold the soapy water. Too bizarre!

So my bbs are still sore, cervix is still low and I'm pretty sure I'm still gassy. I haven't had any Target level gas today, but then again, I've been awake for less than an hour so far. 

I'm still afraid the :witch: will come... But I'm [-o&lt; with all my heart that she doesn't.


----------



## Coley1974

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all is good Jelly! I know lots of girls talk about all sorts of spotting and even bleeding in early pg. I hope it's just your jellybean getting an even better grasp on that thick plush lining!!! :friends:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got my preseed this morning do you use it all the month are just your fertile periods when i got preggo last time off it i used it just fertile period but i mc hope i get a nice sticky one this month x x x


----------



## Coley1974

I'm out. :cry:

I knew my stupid broken barren body was playing tricks.

After 2 1/2 years of this... I really don't know how much more my spirit can take.


----------



## caz & bob

aw coley so sorry she has got you hun i have been trying for 5 + years hun i have had 6 losses and still carrying on untill i get my sticky bfp fx for next cycle hun x x x


----------



## Kamila09

Here's what mad me a little nervous with Conceive plus. 

Big News!* Maker of Pre~Seed® "Fertility-Friendly" Intimate Moisturizer Resolves Lawsuit
*
INGfertility, LLC, the maker of PRE~SEED® Intimate Moisturizer, as well as PRE'® Personal Lubricant, announced this week that their lawsuit against a competitive manufacturer has been resolved. INGfertility now has acquired rights to the name of the competitive product, Pre Conceive plus, which will no longer be sold.* 

Because published medical studies have shown that personal lubricants can harm sperm and or embryo development and should be avoided when conception is desired, internationally recognized Sperm Physiologist Dr. JE Ellington developed INGfertility's PRE~SEED®.* PRE~SEED® was specifically created to relieve vaginal dryness without harming sperm, for use by couples who are trying to conceive children.
*
"INGfertility has submitted written comments to the FDA, about the need for warnings on lubricants so that consumers and physicians are aware of how toxic to sperm or embryos most lubricants are," states Ellington, "Being allowed to claim that our products do not harm sperm and embryos--was based on numerous studies reviewed by the FDA.* It is important that consumers are able to clearly identify products that have passed this kind of rigorous testing."
*
PRE~SEED® has been sold since 2002 and continues to be available at an expanding number of pharmacy and internet locations throughout the US.


----------



## Kamila09

DH and I ttc for 2 1/2 yrs b4 hearing about Preseed. Now ttc #2 we used PS for 6 cycles and this cycle till I got my conceive plus. We used PS but for my ov dates it wasa CP and Instead cups. Easy to use no mess and u can walk around once done. Don't be scared they r great. Good luck all!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

:cry:sorry coley, it seem like you was going to get that bfp i was really rooting for you.:hugs: but i stopped spotting since that day but i'm still a little nervous i don't get to see my doctor until sept 1'st so hopefully everything is fine when i go there.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been getting o pain already hope i am o early woopp x x x


----------



## Coley1974

YAY for no more spotting Jelly!

Relaxed & positive attitude has returned in abundance!!! :^)

Come to find out... the reason I had no cramps yesterday was because she hadn't started yet! When I checked CP in the morning and saw red I just figured... but I did nothing but spot all day. She didn't start fully until around 1am while sitting in the ER waiting room with DH. So I had a 14 day LP! WOO HOO!

Had acupuncture this morning which was lovely! I've been told to take the next 2 days off from my herbs and re-start on CD 3 (herbal Clomid?). Thinking about doing SMEP this cycle to avoid any "timing" issues!

So... Yay! I won't be jumping off any bridges any time soon!! :^)


----------



## jellybeanbaby

yay for no jumping off bridges...glad you feeling better coley:flower:


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies hr u all today


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

hello, im new to this thread and i use pre seed and i love it! =)


----------



## jellybeanbaby

Glitter_Berrie said:


> hello, im new to this thread and i use pre seed and i love it! =)

welcome and baby dust


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome and good luck!

How are all the magic lube girls doing?


----------



## claire911

Welcome new ladies :wave: 

Glad the spotting has stopped Jelly :)

PLB how r u poppet? Hope pregnancy is treating u well.

Where's Tinks? Hoooooooow are yoooooooou?

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been using a bit of preseed ever time we bd hope i get my sticky bean this month fx for us all x x x


----------



## claire911

Boo!!!!

How are we all? Any news :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had totally forgot about this thread! Hope everyones ok! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hello ladies!!!


----------



## pink mum

hi everyone,all is well,m1 6dpo used preseed,how is every1


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing good here. Just sore n tired!! Sending tons of baby dust xx


----------



## Tinks85

PLB - Look at your twinies :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Tinks85

claire911 said:


> Where's Tinks? Hoooooooow are yoooooooou?
> 
> x

A bit late in replying sorry, only just seen it :dohh:

I am currently in my 2ww of our first IVF/ICSI cycle. Its been tough, both mentally and physically but I know it will be worth it. I have 1 top grade embie on board and 2 more on ice :thumbup:

How are you?


----------



## claire911

Awww Tinks, yay :) Been thinking of you.

All good here. Max is 1 in 2 weeks!!! It doesn't seem that long ago I was buying Pre seed!

:hugs:


----------



## pink mum

wow plb,u r having twins,i love twins,v need baby dust:),m also in 2ww


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tinks!!! Good luck and tons of baby dust for both of u in your 2ww :hugs:

Yep having twins!! I stare at that pic so much lol. Doesn't seem real at all


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Your so far along now PLB!, Have you picked any names yet?

Claire i cant believe Max is almost 1! :O the time goes too quick! Are you planning number two anytime soon?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know!! It's coming so very fast..too fast lol. Names, we still aren't sure. It's been hard this time around *bites nails*


----------



## claire911

Zoie - hmmm not sure about number two. I think about it but thats as far as it goes!

PLB- I see you have your c section scheduled :) Going to be a hectic Christmas for you again this year ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man..and tonight I was just thinking I really need to start xmas shopping! lol. I won't be able to get around at all soon, and by the time I have my section it'll be too late. EEEEK!


----------



## Loubylou1

Hi all, I used conceiveplus for the first time last month and got a BFP! We had been TTC for 10 months and I was taking Clomid so I really think it helped.
Babydust to all x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow congrats. It worked the first time for me too with my previous pregnancy :)

H & H 9 mos xx


----------



## claire911

Awww congrats! Thanks for letting us know :) I'll add u to the stats!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Only 21 days to go PLB! thats gone fast!.

I did get my BFP a few weeks ago but had a MC a few days ago. :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow zoie, I'm so very sorry! I was sooo excited when I saw you got your bfp :( big hugs :hug:


----------



## claire911

Stats updated......who will be our 50th?!?!?!??!?!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats PLB, your 2 new additions are just adorable. Hope you are healing ok :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations PLB. x


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm using CP this cycle x


----------



## claire911

Good luck! How did you find this thread....it's been a while :shock:


----------



## claire911

How are all the girls?!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Claire, How are you and little Max doing?

Im CD19 opks almost positive so fingers crossed for O tomorrow!


----------



## WantingABubba

claire911 said:


> Good luck! How did you find this thread....it's been a while :shock:

Google always takes me back to BnB :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heyyy! :D


----------



## jellybeanbaby

good luck wantingabubba. i had love this thread the ladies are so sweet and supportive.


----------



## claire911

Wantingabubba - haha, it's nice to see the thread back in my inbox!

OMG jellybeanbaby, you are soooo close now! How are you?!!!

I'd love this thread to make the 50 mark :happydance:


----------



## claire911

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey Claire, How are you and little Max doing?
> 
> Im CD19 opks almost positive so fingers crossed for O tomorrow!

We are good thank you :) Max has just had chicken pox! Mild case, only 8 spots, takes after his dad!!

How are u doing?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Not doing too great but keeping my chin up. We've gotta get there soon right? No Ovulation today! but my opk is pretty dark just my clearblue monitor isnt playing ball :/


----------



## WantingABubba

jellybeanbaby said:


> good luck wantingabubba. i had love this thread the ladies are so sweet and supportive.

Thank you! :hugs:

And seems it :D


----------



## WantingABubba

claire911 said:


> Wantingabubba - haha, it's nice to see the thread back in my inbox!
> 
> OMG jellybeanbaby, you are soooo close now! How are you?!!!
> 
> I'd love this thread to make the 50 mark :happydance:

:)

And hopefully, the 50th will be me :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanbaby

claire911 said:


> Wantingabubba - haha, it's nice to see the thread back in my inbox!
> 
> OMG jellybeanbaby, you are soooo close now! How are you?!!!
> 
> I'd love this thread to make the 50 mark :happydance:


I'm doing good just ready for him to come. i had got gestational diabetes so i have a lot more doctors appointments but i get to see the baby more so i can't complain to much


----------



## claire911

Wantingabubba hoping you'll be the 50th too :happydance: :happydance:

Awww jellybeanbaby, I hope you'll post a message when he arrives :)


----------



## jellybeanbaby

will do(including pictures:)


----------



## WantingABubba

claire911 said:


> Wantingabubba hoping you'll be the 50th too :happydance: :happydance:

Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## shareema

Hi girls just a quick hi, I haven't been as active in here this pregnancy.6 weeks to go now:happydance:
I hope everyone is doing fine!


----------



## claire911

Yay shareema. Not long for you now! Update us when :baby: arrives :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls are the lubes you get from ann summer party s sperm friendly x x


----------



## WantingABubba

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls are the lubes you get from ann summer party s sperm friendly x x

No hun x


----------



## caz & bob

ok thank you hun xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

caz & bob said:


> ok thank you hun xxx

Much welcome :)

Also, so sorry for your losses x


----------



## claire911

How we doing girls? :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD1 :( spent all day in bed yesterday because i had started spotting :( BOOOO!.


----------



## WantingABubba

CP didn't work for me, AGAIN :dohh:

But, then again, we did only BD at O-3, because we fell out and O was delayed by two days, because I was so stressed :dohh:


----------



## jellybeanbaby

sorry to hear that ladies good luck next cycle


----------



## jellybeanbaby

hey ladies i had my baby early 36 weeks(march 16) he was small(5lbs 10oucnes) but healthy and got to go home with me. i couldn't be more happy. Here is some pictures of jayden elijah
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He is absolutely beautiful Jellybean! Congratulations!.

how is everyone doing?


----------



## claire911

Jellybeanbaby - how did I miss your post and your photos! Jayden is a beaut. Max was nearly a Jayden actually :) 

We are doing well thanks missxzoie :thumbup: Max is 20 months now, eek. 

How are all u girls? Still awaiting :bfp: number 50. Hope I didn't miss it!!


----------



## claire911

Caz & Bob - just seen your signature, 15 weeks preggers :happydance: Congrats!!!!! Did the magic lube have anything to do with it?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I won't be the next bfp. We arent trying anymore. We've been told its IVF or not having a family. We can't afford IVF so the decision was made for us.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww congrats on a beautiful baby, Jellybean!

AFM, I'm doing alright. BUSY lol..the twins are 7 months old and Abbey is almost 21 months. WOW. And my oldest is now a teen!


----------



## jellybeanbaby

thanks ladies


----------



## claire911

Hello ladies, thought I'd check in as tomorrow is my little pre-seeders 2nd birthday :) :happydance:

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## maratobe

wow 2 already?? he has grown so much! i love seeing all his photos on FB, hope you are well claire! xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Happy birthday to Max :kiss:

We have had some good news, 3rd time lucky on treatment and its double trouble :happydance::happydance: we can not believe it and are so happy. Feel very lucky :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## claire911

Thanks ladies :)

OMG Tinks that's awesome news!!!!! How are you feeling? :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My pre-seeder just turned 2 as well! So crazy :)


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Claire. We are so so excited.

I am feeling ok, I have sickness everyday but its not constant and only actually sick about 2-3 times a week. So tired all the time too but it's nothing I can't handle and don't think it's any worse than what's normal. Will take these symptoms any day to be a mummy :thumbup: 

How are you and your little man?

PLB - congrats on your pre seeders 2nd birthday :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on your double trouble Tinks!!


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you Zowie, it's not been the easiest of journeys but its all been worth it. I see you are about to start IVF, I wish you all the luck in the world. It's not as scary as it all first seems :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

congrats tinks on your twins! thats fantastic news!!
:)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tinks85 said:


> Thank you Zowie, it's not been the easiest of journeys but its all been worth it. I see you are about to start IVF, I wish you all the luck in the world. It's not as scary as it all first seems :hugs:

We were suppose to but it looks like its not going to happen after all. Our finances have fell through last minute. We are £900 short and by the looks of thing right now we are not going to be getting that cash untill late 2013 - 2014. It feels like we the whole world are against us.

Who said who money can't buy you happiness...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Tinks :)

Aww Zoie :hugs: I truly hope a miracle comes your way!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm not sure i believe in miracles anymore :shrug:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I do :)


----------



## maratobe

me too, i will keep you and your family in my prayers!!
xx


----------



## claire911

:hugs: Miss Zoie. I believe in miracles too :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls. x


----------



## shareema

Hi guys, I don't think this post is still active but just to say I'm back for ttc#3 and will more than likely use preseed and softcup if no bfp soon, still waiting for pp period after the second( only breastfeeding 3 times per day now) so we shall see. I hope you are all ok and for those ttc :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heathermg

Im back aswell this time ttc #2. 
Got pregnant with our first baby in our first month of trying & we used conceive plus. Our baby boy was born on the 5th April 2012 so will be 1 in just under 2 weeks!! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

shareema said:


> Hi guys, I don't think this post is still active but just to say I'm back for ttc#3 and will more than likely use preseed and softcup if no bfp soon, still waiting for pp period after the second( only breastfeeding 3 times per day now) so we shall see. I hope you are all ok and for those ttc :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> :dust:

GL TTC #3! x



heathermg said:


> Im back aswell this time ttc #2.
> Got pregnant with our first baby in our first month of trying & we used conceive plus. Our baby boy was born on the 5th April 2012 so will be 1 in just under 2 weeks!! xx

Also GL TTC #2!

I had totally forgotten about this thread, how are all you ladies?. x


----------

